# [LPF] Distant Relations



## jkason (Sep 26, 2011)

*Distant Relatives*

Player: Character
[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]: Elenka Danyllova, human summoner 3 (9/26/11-1/4/2012), human summoner 4 (1/5/12)
[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION]: Quioan Scorchsong, elven wiz 1 / ranger 1 (9/26/11-9/30/11), elven wiz 1/ ranger 2 (10/1/11)
[MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION]: Anna Belacqua, human sorceress 3 (9/26/11-11/17/11), human sorceress 4 (11/18/11-1/04/12). Exited 1/4/12.
[MENTION=100214]deisenhut[/MENTION]: Yoshiki Akita, human monk 3 (9/26/11-10/28/11), human monk (Elemental Fist) 4 (10/29/11)
Artur Hawkwing: Audra Frost, human monk (Ki Mystic) 3, joined 01/02/12


Commander Parsons sits impatiently atop his horse as you arrive. Next to him, at the gangplank of a nondescript, small-sailed barge, is a gangly (for his race) dwarf. Behind him, a dirty and disheveled half-elf works to load the last of the cargo.

"This is Renlow," Parsons says quickly by way of introduction. The dwarf gives a slight smile and nod of his head. "He's taking you on for his cargo trip to the Ouhm as a favor to me. Don't make me regret calling in favors.

"I've sent word ahead to Inar, so he'll know you're coming. You'll want to look for him in The Hidden Clearing feast hall when you get to Martna. He'll fill you in from there.

"And now, I have a patrol," Parsons says. "Which, gods willing, will be wonderfully quiet and full of nothing more than commoners and merchants."

Unless the PC's make a move to stop him, the White Cloak clops off at a brisk pace, returning to his regular work and leaving you in the care of the dwarf and his barge.

[sblock=general guidelines]This is only my second PbP. Qik had to suffer through my first attempt. In any case, here are the guidelines I have. Please let me know if anything's not clear or you have major problems with anything. I know last time there was a bit of confusion about group initiative. In any case:

* Barring unforseen circumstances, I should be able to post at least once a day during the week. I'm online much less over the weekend, so I wouldn't expect much more than one post (possibly none) over the weekend. Usually I'll respond to whomever has posted since I last did (whether or not that's all PC's) if we're just in a conversational scene. If it's not clear to me, I'll ask for a thumbs up from all players before I move PC's to a new scene. I try to check the game I DM first any time I'm on, but feel free to make use of the mention feature if you think I've lost track of you guys. 

* For combat, I prefer group initiative / first-post, with the exception of surprise and / or 1st rounds. At that point in combat, everyone hasn't gone yet, and there are enough effects (especially related to flat-footedness) that I don't want to muck with. The general rule, then, is that we use NORMAL initiative until all characters (PC and NPC) have taken a first action. From there forward, combat will run in two chunks: PC's and NPC's.  At that point, actions happen in the order they're posted by players during the PC phase. You can always choose to post that you're delaying until after another player if he or she hasn't posted by the time you're ready to.

[sblock=example]The group happens upon pack of goblins. They're pretty sneaky, but one of the goblins hears them coming. Sadly, he's the mute no one likes, so the others remain surprised. All PC's and the goblin, then, can act in the surprise round. PC's roll:

PC A: 16
PC B: 15
PC C: 13
Goblins (Rolled as a group): 12
PC D: 8

In the surprise round, everyone acts in order: PC A, then PC B, PC C, the single unsurprised Goblin, Then PC D.

In round 1, since there are still goblins who have not acted, we maintain normal initiative until we reach the point where they first act (initiative slot 12). So, the round goes like this:

PC A
PC B
PC C
ALL GOBLINS
ALL PCs, first-post, first to act.

It might seem like PC D gets shorted in this scenario, but the number of actions each PC is getting between NPC attacks stays the same. I just find that, when there's no particular mechanical need for it, it speeds things up a bit to let folks post when their schedules permit, without having to throw a bunch of conditions on the post and / or edit attacks based on what someone higher in initiative but later in posting does. Retcons are messy, and anything that mitigates the delays already built into PbP is helpful, I think.[/sblock]

* I'll give at least 24 hours on a combat round for everyone to act, and will try to mention anyone who hasn't acted by then and give them a little more time, as well. At the 48 hour mark, I'll either declare that your PC doesn't act (most likely), or if a simple action is obvious from previous rounds, I'll make that action. You're welcome to assign others as wardens of your PC's in the event of a planned absence.

* You should feel free to make your own rolls, whether those are attack or skill checks. You can use the EN World roller, or the roller on Invisible Castle (please provide a link in your post if you use the latter). Feel free to try any skill you think might be applicable. I'm always willing to consider a non-standard use of a skill, provided you sell it well enough. If you just post: "roll Know:Nature to aid a Bluff," I'm likely to laugh loudly. If, however, you manage to make a case that your extensive knowledge of native roots and herbs can make the Bluffing character sound more authentic as the Bluffing character attempts to fool someone into thinking he's a botanist, that's the kind of effort that makes things more fun and is much more likely to work. 

* Caveat to the above: I may make some rolls in secret whether you think to actively use a skill or not. Perception is the obvious one, but not necessarily the only one. Roll Perception as you like, of course, for active spotting and the like; just don't be surprised if 

* I try to keep track of resources (Prepared / used spells, per-day abilities used, etc), but it's always lovely if the players help out there, since there's no guarantee I'll have it right, or that my mistake will be in your favor (as, for example, I may forget or miss that you've got one or more buffs or conditional bonuses I should be applying).[/sblock]

[sblock=Experience and Treasure Tracking]

For final treasure splits, see This post

Time Awards:

Anna: 4757 starting XP (level 3)
Level 4 on 11/12/2011

Time XP (9/26/2011-12/29/2011): 1739
Time GP (9/26/2011-12/29/2011): 1974 gp

Elenka: Elenka: Starting XP 3550 (level 3)
Level 4 on 1/2/2012

Time XP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 2702
Time GP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 3066 gp 

Quioan: Starting XP 3227 (Level 2)
Level 3 on 9/30/2011
Level 4 on 2/8/2012

Time XP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 2427
Time GP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 2746 gp

Yoshiki: Starting XP 5135 (Level 3)
Level 4 on 10/17/2011
Level 5 on 2/8/2012

Time XP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 3336
Time GP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 3796 gp

Audra: Starting XP 3700 (3rd level)
4th level 2/25/2012

Time XP (1/2/2012-2/27/2012): 854
Time Gold (1/2/2012-2/27/2012): 968 gp 


* Eel Encounter 

Experience: 600 xp
Treasure: CLW wand (25 charges)

* Halfling Pirates

Experience: 1600 xp
Treasure: 
+ Alchemist's fire x8
+ CLW potion x4
+ 100 pp, 28 gp, 16 sp (coin and loot sold to Phineas Renlow)

* Breaking the Baker: 1200 xp

Anna ineligible for further awards / written out (12/29/11)

Spider Encounter

Experience: 400 (3 way split)

Enter Audra

Treasure, second floor 1: 
Herald's room:52 gp
a pair of silver dice (worth 5 gp)
unidentified scroll (enchantment compulsion)
Herald rooms: 23 silver holy symbols
A single application of oil of invisibility (used Yoshiki)
+1 Cold Iron Heavy mace
Herald room:potion of gaseous form
Bag of holding, type 1
Large room: 50 pp
potion of invisibility (used Quioan)
unidentified statue (enchantment)

Bi-level Grand Guignol at the Temple:

Experience: 4400 XP

Available Loot:

Acolyte x1: 
short sword, 
daggers (2), 
sap, 
studded leather armor, 
light wooden shield
10 gp

Priests x3 (each priest has the following):
potions  of cure light wounds x2 
smokestick
masterwork rapier, 
light crossbow with 20 bolts, 
sap, 
+1 studded leather armor
masterwork light steel shield, 
sunrod (2), 
thieves tools, 
10 gp

Garthia:
Brooch of Shielding 
potion Cure Moderate Wonds x2
potion of Stabilize
wand of shield (42 charges)
ring of protection +1

Tarkan

XP: 1600
Treasure: +1 Greatclub

Story Award: 2400 xp [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2011)

Elenka arrives at the dock with Drevezh'korol tromping woodenly behind with a large trunk clutched in his massive arms.  Elenka is no longer dressing the part of a refined lady but is instead clad in practical traveling clothes freshly cleaned from her foray into Venza's underbelly.  She makes note of the information imparted by Commander Parsons and waves farewell as he rides off.  Turning back to the dwarf, Renlow, she respectfully bows.

"Greetings, Captain Renlow.  I am Elenka Danyllova and this is my guardian Drevezh'korol.  The trunk can be stowed; I'll have no need of it until we reach our destination.  If you could tell me where to go so I can be out of the way of your men as they work...?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock][sblock=Re: Guidelines]jkason, I like them overall but a couple of questions/comments.

*Initiative*
Are you rolling initiative or are we?  I don't care either way but if it speeds things up I'm more than fine with you rolling it.

Also, have you encountered perrinmiller's method of initiative?  It is very similar to yours except he rolls initiative for everyone, averages the initiatives for a group initiative.  If anyone on the losing initiative side beats the initiative of everyone on the winning side that individual gets to act once before everyone else.

For example, the party encounters 4 goblins.  Initiatives for the players are P1: 13, P2: 15, P3: 16, P4: 9 (Group Initiative: 13).  Initiatives for the goblins are G1: 4, G2: 7, G3: 9, G4: 18 (Group Initiative: 9).  The players win initiative but goblin 4 gets an action (while players are still flat-footed) before anyone else because of his exceptional initiative roll.  Then the players act in posting order, then all the goblins (including goblin 4).

From what I can tell, not much different than your method but I think it simplifies that first round a bit.  Something to think about using if you are interested in it.

*Resource Management*
Having us track our own resources in a mini-statblock type thing helps considerably.  As a DM I've done it both ways and I find it simplifies things if the players help keep track of that information.

*Your Caveat*


			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Roll Perception as you like, of course, for active spotting and the like; just don't be surprised if



If?  If what?  Arrgh! <runs around in a panic> 
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

Quioan arrives at the dock just as Elenka and her eidolon are greeting the commander.  Nodding a greeting to the ships captain, he gives a slightly curter one to the White Cloak as he takes his leave.  Smiling a greeting to Elenka, and giving her eidolon a once-over, more than anything else, he begins to board the ship.  "I don't mean to ask the predictable question, good woman, but what praytell creature is that?  I have never seen such a thing, let alone one so amiable with what some refer to as the civilized races."

[sblock]Still waiting on confirmation on the numbers from The Mightiest Weapon, but it looks like Quioan is ~300 XP shy of level 3, just FYI.  Once that gets sussed out, I'll do a bit of shopping in the Mystic Pearl, but I didn't want that to hold up my IC post.

Don't let the humble talk fool you, gang; jk's first adventure was fantastically well-run.  I'm glad to have the chance to be a part of his second.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]   Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 15/15
AC: 15 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 10)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm going to hold off another IC post just in case Anna or Yosh want to stop Parsons for anything. I already mentioned their players in the first post, so hopefully they'll check in soonish. In the meantime, though, the OOC stuff. The following is only sblocked for space. Everyone should still take a gander:     

[sblock=OOC]







GlassEye said:


> Are you rolling initiative or are we?  I don't care either way but if it speeds things up I'm more than fine with you rolling it.




Usually, apart from secret rolls or rolls for someone who is MIA, I prefer players to roll, so I don't feel guilty if bad rolls result.  however...



> Also, have you encountered perrinmiller's method of initiative?  It is very similar to yours except he rolls initiative for everyone, averages the initiatives for a group initiative.  If anyone on the losing initiative side beats the initiative of everyone on the winning side that individual gets to act once before everyone else.




I like simpler, though it looks like there's still some first-round losses for folks who benefit most from flat-feet. Namely, in the case where the opposition wins the average, but an individual player beats only some but not all of them. There aren't sneak-attackers in this party, but hitting a flatfooted AC is still a nice bump. 

Okay, I'll leave this one up to you guys. Take a look at GlassEye's post on averaging initiative, and let me know if you're okay with it (I think I can assume GlassEye already is.  ). If you're all on board, we'll do that. 



> *Your Caveat*
> 
> If?  If what?  Arrgh! <runs around in a panic>




That was actually a typo. Sorry. I was going to expound on situations where you might not make a check but I might, and then I figured it was overkill, but apparently I didn't delete the whole sentence. Sorry about that. 



Qik said:


> Still waiting on confirmation on the numbers from The Mightiest Weapon, but it looks like Quioan is ~300 XP shy of level 3, just FYI.  Once that gets sussed out, I'll do a bit of shopping in the Mystic Pearl, but I didn't want that to hold up my IC post.




Actually, if the numbers I just looked at are right, looks like Quioan has enough to be level 3 all on his own (at least, when I added the final award to what you have listed as his current XP on the wiki sheet?)

Since the group will ostensibly be traveling for a while, we can sort out if he's leveled or not and what he's purchased as the characters get to know one another and plan, I think. And if he is short, I can put back in one of the random encounters the original module has that I stripped for the sake of speed.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with either method of initiative.  I happen to be using perrinmiller's method for the adventure I'm currently running, and it certainly seems streamlined, but I think as long as we have a group of relatively active posters, your method isn't going to be a problem, and it does make rolling a higher initiative all the more beneficial.  So, as much as I hate to take the easy way out, I'll leave it for others to decide.  

The XP number at the top of Q's sheet actually includes the first encounter from The Mightiest Weapon, so, judging by the numbers Mowgli posted, he's currently ~150 short.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2011)

Drevezh'korol turns his leafy-carved head towards Quioan and flexes his massive age-darkened hands around the trunk he still holds.

"This _creature_ is a wood-king, blessed son of Lesovik the wild King of the Chernyj Wood.  I only refrain from ripping you limb from limb because I have been tasked to carry my charge's trunk."

Elenka half smirks half glares at Drevezh'korol but transforms it into a smile of humor when she responds to Quioan.

"That about covers it.  Except he's from Lesovik's realm in the Other World, where I can _return_ him if he doesn't behave.  His name is Drevezh'korol but sometimes our names can be a mouthful for those unfamiliar with our native tongue; he'll answer to Drev, if you find that easier to manage."

"_Then_ who would carry your baggage?"







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* Elenka's trunk
*Conditions:* [/sblock][sblock=Re: Guidelines]I'm fine with initiative either way.  Whatever you and the others prefer, jkason.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Sep 27, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

As the others are boarding the barge, Yoshiki comes running down the pier.  "Good, I didn't miss you guys.  I got caught up with something and...  it doesn't matter.  I made it." 

As he crosses the gangplank, his usual travel bag on his back and strapped to his shoulders, he looks up at Drev.  "Good to see you again my wooden friend."  He says with a short bow.  "Hopefully I won't be subjected to such a small stature this time."

Turning to the dwarf, "This must be your ship.  I am Yoshiki Akita.  Request permission to come aboard!"  Assuming the dwarf responds affirmatively, "I'll follow them" gesturing to the others.  "Did Commander Parsons already leave?"

[sblock=ooc]I'm good with whatever the GM does for initiative.  I liked how GlassEye did it for his last module.  Seems similar to what you are proposing.

I've created a ministat block and will add below.  Doesn't have all the nice color/bold formatting since I'm storing it in a text file.  The earlier levels I didn't have much to maintain.  But now I'm starting to get a few things.  What's a good way to store my stats to include the EN World text formatting?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17 (Touch 17 Flatfooted 12)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +3 Reflex: +7 Will: +5 (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Conditions in Effect: none
Speed: 40 ft
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

Quioan looks momentarily stunned by Drev's retort, though it's hard to say whether it's due to his perception of a slight, or of the being's more general demonstration of sentience.  Recovering, the elf bows low to the wood-creature.  "My apologies, Drevezh'korol Wood-king; being unfamiliar with your kind, I woefully misjudged your acuity.  I demand better of myself, and am therefore humbled in my error."  Quioan smiles slightly at Elenka's joke, and is comforted by the ease at which she handles her companion, but it's clear he's been somewhat rattled by the exchange.  

Boarding the ship, he finds a spot to take a seat on the deck, and he makes himself comfortable on the barge.  [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 15/15
AC: 15 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 10)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> "Greetings, Captain Renlow.  I am Elenka Danyllova and this is my guardian Drevezh'korol.  The trunk can be stowed; I'll have no need of it until we reach our destination.  If you could tell me where to go so I can be out of the way of your men as they work...?"




The dwarven captain finds himself dumbstruck by the lumbering wooden servant Elenka introduces. He's still staring when the young woman asks about stowing her gear.

"I ... well ..." Renlow shakes his head to clear it. "The cabin's in the back. Nevil can show ye," here he indicates the grimy half-elf deckhand. "Nevil! Help the lady and her ... um ..."



Qik said:


> Quioan arrives at the dock just as Elenka and her eidolon are greeting the commander.  Nodding a greeting to the ships captain, he gives a slightly curter one to the White Cloak as he takes his leave.  Smiling a greeting to Elenka, and giving her eidolon a once-over, more than anything else, he begins to board the ship.  "I don't mean to ask the predictable question, good woman, but what praytell creature is that?  I have never seen such a thing, let alone one so amiable with what some refer to as the civilized races."






GlassEye said:


> "_Then_ who would carry your baggage?"




The half-elf has watched the brief exchange, but now speaks up.

"Is totem-self for wood spirit," he says to his dwarven captain, rolling his eyes in frustration. "I is not understand why you are not knowing this. City livings must scare away good spirits," he grumbles. Reaching the eidolon, he bows deeply to Drevezh'korol.

"I is honored for having spirit come blessing our ship," he says, then he shuffles forward to relieve him of the trunk. "Honored spirit is not needings carry burdons. Is Nevilantura's honor for carrying." With that he makes his way aft to a stair-ladder belowdecks.

[sblock=Quioan, or Know:Geography 15]Quioan can't help but recognize the accent of his previous companion's homeland in Nevil's speech. He clearly hails from Jirago[/sblock]



deisenhut said:


> Turning to the dwarf, "This must be your ship.  I am Yoshiki Akita.  Request permission to come aboard!"




The lanky dwarf seems relieved to have a distraction from what's gone before, and smiles heartily. He nods his head. "Captain Renlow at your service," he says. "Welcome aboard The Downpour, friends. The cabin's below and aft. Only got the one, but Nevil put up a privacy curtain after Parsons told us there'd be ladies about. 

"He did say ladies, plural? I take it we're waiting on one more soul, then?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I keep my statblock on my character sheet on the wiki but I rarely copy from there.  It is much easier to quote my previous post, have it all automatically go into my post and just type over the parts I don't need.  And that's why you'll sometimes see [/QUOTE] at the bottom of my post when I forget to delete it.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2011)

Drevezh'korol's face creaks into something resembling a smile.

"Yoshiki!  Greetings.  Even in that shrunken state you acted as a true warrior.  I am pleased to be traveling with you again."

Drevezh'korol allows Nevilantura to take the trunk from him though because of its weight and bulkiness he'll help the half-elf wrangle it aboard if necessary.  The wooden man bows deeply to Nevilantura.

<sylvan>"That someone in this land still honors the spirits gladdens me.  I will work to be worthy of that respect."</sylvan>  If Nevilantura doesn't understand Drev will repeat his comment in common.  Drevezh'korol turns to Quioan.  "I have seen the mindless, mechanical, man-things tottering around this city.  It is no surprise if you took me for one of them; I was not offended, only making a jest."

The expression that crosses Elenka's face is bafflement, then chagrin as she realizes the import of the half-elf's words.

"Forgive me, Drevezh'korol.  You have always protected me but I fear I have taken your presence, a gift of the gods, for granted."

She watches the two board the ship then turns again to the captain.

"Yes, we are expecting another to arrive at any moment."







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> <sylvan>"That someone in this land still honors the spirits gladdens me.  I will work to be worthy of that respect."</sylvan>




[sblock=sylvan]"I'm humbled. To have the chance to speak the ancient spirit-tongue with an ancient spirit!"[/sblock]

Nevil bows again, and insists he has the strength to get the trunk belowdecks by himself. It's probably he may just be too prideful to ask for help from Drev given the half-elf's instant hero-worship.

Captain Renlow for his part does his best to regain his composure after being shown up by his unkempt deckhand, and addresses the people so far gathered.

"We've got some time before we should weigh anchor," he says. "And it's a lenghty trip, in any event; I'm sure we'll make up the time sometime along the river.

"An' you really don't have to worry about embarrassing Parsons. He's a good man, but he's a bit of a blind spot when it comes to recognizing how useful your lot can be. Me, I've no such compunction. So long as you're willing to lend a hand if it comes to it, we'll all get along fine."


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

A smile hovers on Quioan's lips as he recognizes the deckhand's accent; he makes a mental note to raise the issue with the half-elf during their journey.  Listening to the captain, his mind begins to drift to the thought of getting some quality study time in during their trip: he's accumulated a few scrolls since his arrival in Venza, and he hoped to use the time on their journey to transcribe a few of them into his scroll book.

[sblock=OOC]Just an update: got everything sorted from Q's previous adventure: 73 XP shy of of level 3.  I also made my trip to the Mystic Pearl, which was entirely successful _except_ for the wand of CLW.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Sep 27, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki thanks Captain Renlow and steps on board.  He glances around the Downpour as the others chat in a language he doesn't understand.

[sblock=ooc]GlassEye:  Thanks, I'll give that a try...[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Conditions in Effect: none
Speed: 40 ft
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2011)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]Just an update: got everything sorted from Q's previous adventure: 73 XP shy of of level 3.  I also made my trip to the Mystic Pearl, which was entirely successful _except_ for the wand of CLW.[/sblock]




        *GM:*  Qik, I should be able to take care of both problems shortly, once we're underway. I saw [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] post Anna's departure from the Inn. He mentioned the Pearl there, but doesn't look like he's made it there (or here) yet. Of course, the site's been down for me for the last several hours, so it's possible he's having similar problems.     



deisenhut said:


> Yoshiki thanks Captain Renlow and steps on board.  He glances around the Downpour as the others chat in a language he doesn't understand.




_The Downpour_ is fairly unassuming. A rectangular barge, 60 feet long and 20 feet wide, it's clearly been around a while, but it's well-kept despite its age. There's little to see on the deck other than the railings, the wheel, and the ladder-stair up which Nevil is now returning to the deck and a second entrance further forward to what you assume is the cargo hold.


----------



## Qik (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sounds good, jk.







Quioan makes his way over to Nevil, and greets the half-elf in their shared tongue.

[sblock=Elven]"I couldn't help but notice that you have a Jiragan accent, Nevil.  How long have you been in the East?"[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

While the others continue chatting in yet another language he doesn't know, Yo strolls along the outer railing and heads aft.  When he reaches the ladder heading down to the hold, he heads down to take a look and drop off his stuff, finding where he'll be sleeping for this long journey.

His sleeping spot found, he heads back up.  Finding a spot out of the way and overlooking the water, he sits down, crosses his legs, closes his eyes, and begins to meditate.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2011)

Qik said:


> Quioan makes his way over to Nevil, and greets the half-elf in their shared tongue.
> 
> [sblock=Elven]"I couldn't help but notice that you have a Jiragan accent, Nevil.  How long have you been in the East?"[/sblock]




Nevil raises an eyebrow, then responds to Quioan:

[sblock=elven]"You've met another soul from home? I know full well I am not the only one, but wanderers to this side are of uncommon stock. All your esoterica, and this odd fascination with the unsightly habit you call 'cleanliness.' Why the lot of you haven't been devoured by the wild yet continues to amaze me."[/sblock]

Captain Renlow crosses his arms and frowns at the exchange.

"You'll never learn the common tongue if you keep using that other nonsense as a crutch, Nevil," he says testily.

"Is twisting and bad for destr... descrab ... is bad for telling about things, city-folk speak," Nevil objects, but he bows his head and returns to his work, carrying on the last of the cargo.



deisenhut said:


> While the others continue chatting in yet another language he doesn't know, Yo strolls along the outer railing and heads aft.  When he reaches the ladder heading down to the hold, he heads down to take a look and drop off his stuff, finding where he'll be sleeping for this long journey.




The single cabin takes up the back third of the barge. It has enough cots for all, and as Renlow indicated, two of the cots have a curtain pulled across them for the privacy of the female party members. There is also a simple stove, and a sizable pantry with what looks like enough provisions to last a large segment of the journey to Martna.


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

As the half-elf sullenly returns to duty, Quioan makes a mental note to continue the conversation at another time.  _In common, in order to not irritate the captain or the others._  Without much else to do but wait, he also decides to stow his gear down below, although he keeps his bow and a quiver of arrows on hand (old habits die hard).  After having a look around the small but sufficient quarters which will serve as home during their journey (which Quioan discovers is an enjoyable prospect - he'd spent virtually no time on boats in his 120 years, so the notion of living on one for a few weeks is a pleasing one), the elf returns above deck, deciding to get to know his traveling companions a little better.  Finding Elenka, he says, "So, have you been doing this sort of work for long?"









*OOC:*


Should we worry about toasterferret yet?


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Should we worry about toasterferret yet?




        *GM:*  I know I had a lot of trouble getting on for most of yesterday, guessing I might not be the only one, so I thought I'd give him the rest of today if you guys are okay settling in. I don't have the map ready for the random-leveling-Quioan encounter, since I'd planned on that happening 'on the road,' as it were. If we haven't heard from Anna by tonight / tomorrow when I have that ready, I'll throw the encounter at the three of you to give you something to do while we look for a replacement.


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sounds good to me.  I know my connection has seemed spotty even when I have been able to get on, so hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2011)

When Quioan finds Elenka she is still on the docks perched on a large crate and scanning the passersby for a glimpse of their late companion.  Drevezh'korol is nowhere around, presumably still aboard and below decks.  She eagerly answers Quioan's question.

"Not long, really.  A few months.  But I've traveled quite a bit.  North from Predgor'ja krai, my home, in the foothills of the Seithr Mountains.  It's a beautiful place full of dark forests with the Seithr Mountains always standing like sentinels just beyond our borders."

She laughs.

But you weren't asking about my home.  I've done a bit of this mercenary work, always with Drevezh'korol.  Tracking lost cargoes, removing unwanted squatters, that sort of thing.

What about you?  How long have you been in this mercenary business?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

Quioan laughs.  "Hadn't really thought of myself as a 'mercenary', although when I consider it, it's hard to argue with the application of the term."


"Similar to yourself, really: I've done a lot of traveling over the last ten years - including passing through the northern Sethir Mountains, which, as you say, are beautiful indeed; haven't made it to the south, though, which I suspect is why I haven't yet heard of Predgor'ja krai - but I only really started doing this sort of thing since coming to Venza, which was fairly recently.  I find it to be a mixed blessing - the chance to meet others with similar capabilities is welcome, as is the opportunity to apply and challenge my skills.  You don't always find yourself in the best of company, however, and there is the ever-present threat of death."  In his mind, Quioan pictures the body of Dane Ryall, his first employer, whom he found left for dead in a cart on the road.  He decides to omit this detail from the conversation.  Nodding towards the boat, presumably at the hypothetical presence of Elenka's eidolon, Quioan asks, "Not to once again ask the obvious question, but how did you come to be bonded to the wood spirit?  Forgive my fixation with him, but as a creature of the outdoors myself, he holds a certain fascination for me." 










*OOC:*


Not trying to force you to expound the entirety of your characters backstory, GlassEye; just trying to keep things happening as we wait for tf to show.







[sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 15/15
AC: 15 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 10)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2011)

Elenka smiles, apparently used to answering questions about Drevezh'korol and enjoying the conversation.

"Ten years is a long time to be wandering.  Well, perhaps not for your people, but it is a long time to me.  In ten years I'll be _thirty_ and if things were different I would be married with a handful of children and ruling my father's krai by then.  My father's krai... ah, kingdom in the common tongue, is small and on the northern border between the Seithr Mountains and the Landadel Baronies so even if you passed within a few miles of it during your travels you might never have known it was there."

She turns to stare out over the water and thoughtfulness makes a crease between her brows.

But you asked about Drevezh'korol.

He's been with me as long as I remember.  At my naming ceremony a Wise Woman, one of Erwahai's own, drew a rune upon my forehead.  This one in fact..."

She points to the glowing blue-white rune upon her forehead.

"Though the story told to me said it was with her own spittle and didn't glow until Drevezh'korol first came to me.  The Wise Woman said I would be protected by the wood spirit, one of our god's own spirit-sons, during my travels.  And so I have been.

What about your home?  Where are you from?  Why did you leave?"













*OOC:*


NP, Qik.  I'd rather chat & write than sit idle.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 30, 2011)

Quioan chuckles, enjoying the breeze blowing in from the water as well as the conversation.  "You mean to say you're twenty?  I'm _a hundred_ and twenty.  And I'm not that far removed from when I came of age." He once again finds himself contemplating the scale of the short-lived races.  "I don't know how you humans do it sometimes..." he says, then quickly adds, "No offense meant, of course.  It's just hard to contemplate such a fundamentally different time-frame."

"I come from Ilumistae, an isolated forest village deep within the Baronies.  It's a remarkable place, really - all high elven culture and courts and magical research and ritualized duels..."  He trails off, then laughs.  "It's enough to make you sick.  But having been gone for as long as I have, I've come to respect it for what it is.  Which, when you come down to it, is home, for better or worse.  I hope to return some time soon."

"As for why I left..." the elf shifts, somewhat uncomfortable.  "Truth be told, I'm still trying to figure that out.  In short, it was a dream - a powerful dream, on the eve of my traditional coming-of-age celebration.  I don't really remember the specifics, but what I do remember was the intensity of the message: 'Go.  Help.'"  He sighs.  "As in, help those in need."  Turning to look Elenka in the eye: "I had a very privileged life, in the way that only isolation can bring, and this dream brought with it such an awareness of the suffering of others, of the horrors that exist in our world..."  He shakes his head, turning to look back out over the water.  "I was called to help, to make some small contribution, and that is why I left."  He laughs.  "Plus, if I had to participate in one more ritual parade celebrating my third cousins graduation into a new rank of swordsmanship, I would have climbed the highest tree in the wood and flung myself off the top of it."

"So your people - it sounds like they have a special relationship to the wood."


  [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 15/15
AC: 15 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 10)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 30, 2011)

Emerging from the crowd on the docks, Anna comes stumbling toward the ship.  She looks disheveled by anyones standards, and doubly so by her own.  Out of breath she manages to cross the docks to where the rest of the party stands, leaning heavily against the mast.

"My apologies" she stammers out, gasping heavily between breaths.  "While on my way I was spotted by someone from my past who I had hoped never to see again.  His retinue pursued me through the city and i had to run to make a break for it..."

She begins to catch her breath, looking at her self in dismay.  A wave of her hand and a few muttered words and the dirt disappears from her clothes, as well as the errant wrinkles.

"I think I evaded them however.  Have I missed much?"









*OOC:*


Sorry guys, the last week or two has been a total whirlwind for me.  Between 16 credits of classes, a 14 hour clinical rotation, and my radio show I have hardly had time to breath.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2011)

Elenka examines Quioan with a forwardness that is a little surprising.

"Hmm.  I know what you mean.  I can hardly _imagine_ one hundred and twenty.  You certainly don't look it.  I mean..."

She shakes her head and trails off into silence born of a length of time incomprehensible to her.

"Ilumistae sounds lovely.  I'm sure you'll go back once you've fulfilled the geas of your dream-sending.  That's powerful magic that cannot be ignored.  Despite our differences in...

Is that Anna?"

Elenka breaks off from her conversation with Quioan to rush over to help the disheveled and somewhat out of sorts Anna.  She follows Anna onto the barge and listens as she explains the circumstances of her arrival.

"That's terrible!  But you are here now and safe and we'll be leaving all that behind soon enough."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 30, 2011)

Anna nods her thanks to Elenka.

"Indeed.  It appears I was naive about leaving behind the ghosts of my past.  It seems no one truly escapes once the spies of Irthos know your face.  Tessel help me, I shall need to be more careful in the future.

Looking around to the rest of the the group she apologizes. 

"I'm quite sorry to make a scene.  I hope you didn't spend too long waiting for me." 

She finds a suitable place to sit down, eager to be on her way and away from the city.


----------



## deisenhut (Sep 30, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Hearing Anna's arrival, Yoshiki says a quick prayer to himself and stands up from his meditation.  He moves to join the group.

"Ah, she makes it!  Welcome aboard."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Party complete.   I'm going to push things forward a bit, assuming you guys don't mind. We can always slot in some stuff 'back in time' if I steamroller you, but don't want to lose momentum, especially with the weekend coming, which already slows me down a bit.     

Nevil has finished loading the cargo hold before Anna's eventual arrival, and the party has had some time to relax, and a bit to worry, before the harried sorceress arrives. Captain Renlow listens with an increasingly-furrowed brow as the young woman recounts her pursuers.

"Parsons didn't say anything about spies," he says with obvious concern, his gaze looking out over the docks. He shakes his head and holds up his hand before anyone can comment. "Doesn't matter. We're loaded and ready to go, and we'll be on the river in a blink. Unless your spies are merfolk, they'll be out of luck."

The gangly dwarf barks out orders, and he and Nevil loose the moorings on The Downpour, pushing it out away from the dock. Sails unfurled, the ship quickly catches wind, and the city of glass shrinks quickly shrinks behind them. 

Once Venza is out of sight, Renlow appears to relax behind the wheel. He orders the sails trimmed, and the barge falls back to a more leisurely pace. Nevil produces a makeshift fishing pole from belowdecks, and leans along a segment of raling near the front of the ship to await a bite.

The party settles in, selecting their bunks and unpacking as they see fit for a lengthy barge trip. Renlow's told them they'll be making a few stops to re-supply, but by and large The Downpour looks to be their camp for all but very short bumps in the journey. 

The sun has just passed its peak when Nevil finally snags something, but as he pulls it in, there's an odd buzzing. The western half-elf stiffens, yanking the pole with a spasming jerk of his muscles. The buzzing stops with a wet thud on the deck and Nevil's scream.

"Is devil from the water!" He cries out. "Devil is burning Nevilantura!" 

Nevil rushes across deck for the stairs below, holding his hands as if they have, indeed, been wounded, though his fleet retreat makes it impossible to assess the damage. 

Besides, the source of the wet thud lets out a vicious hiss to catch the group's attention. They see a water serpent of some kind. That Nevil was even able to heft it out of the water seems nearly impossible, as it's easily as long as the half-elf was tall. It rears up, its powerful jaws snapping shut with an audible clack as the buzzing everyone heard before returns, seeming to emenate from the creature itself.

[sblock=Quioan & Elenka]You both recognize the creature as an electric eel, and amphibious animal capable of shocking and/or stunning its prey with a touch of its electrified tail.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  We have combat!

Okay, no one objected, so we'll go with this average initiative thing, and you guys can let me know if you hate the heck out of it when we finish this. 

PC initiative (average result) (1d20+2=11, 1d20+1=5, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+1=2)

PC init avg: 9

Enemy init (1d20+6=17)

Enemy intiative: 17

Quioan can act before the critter in the first round. Then it's the critter, then all PC's. Nevil's made it belowdecks. Renlow is at the wheel. The round object is the mast of the ship.

ETA: Changed the action order above after some corrections from GlassEye. Sorry 'bout that folks.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Two minor things:
Initiative should be Quioan, the eel, everyone (including Quioan), the eel, etc.  Look at that first action by Quioan as the surprise round.  After that Quioan acts on the party initiative with everyone else.

Geography: it's all upstream from Venza.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







GlassEye said:


> Two minor things:
> Initiative should be Quioan, the eel, everyone (including Quioan), the eel, etc.  Look at that first action by Quioan as the surprise round.  After that Quioan acts on the party initiative with everyone else.
> 
> Geography: it's all upstream from Venza.




Blargh. Edited round order, and removed mention of the direction of flow. I've decided I will be steadfastly ignoring the bad logistical choices involved in sail-propulsion upstream. Am bum-savingly declaring that Renlow is Just That Good, lol. 

Thanks for helping out, GE. Someday I'll get this stuff right. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 30, 2011)

In a flash, Quioan reaches for his bow, glad that he had kept it on hand.  As he does so, he shouts, "The creature's tail is electric - avoid it if you can!"  As he speaks, he narrows his eyes, focuses in on his target, and then lets an arrow fly; even as it leaves his hand, the elf smiles, confident that it flies true.









*OOC:*


Let's hope I didn't use up all my good rolls in one go.  

Also, I just wanted to mention that I'm hoping to have Quioan work on learning a few spells from scrolls on this journey, so that's what I have planned.







[sblock=Actions]Swift: Mark the eel as my ranger's focus (+2 attack and damage)
Move: Draw weapon
Standard: Attack (+10 (+1 BAB, +5 Dex, +1 enhancement, +1 PBS, +2 Ranger's Focus)
Damage: (1d8+6 (+1 PBS, +1 Enhancement, +2 Str, +2 Ranger's Focus))x3 (crit)[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 15/15
AC: 15 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 10)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2011)

The eel rears up, mouth open and hissing, but before it can even think abou moving, Quioan's arrow flies into its maw. The force of the missle carries the eel to the fore of the ship, impaling it to the deck. It twitches once, then goes limp, the buzzing it created gone. 

"Now *that* is why I don't mind having your type around!" Renlow calls from the wheel, beaming. "Well done, boy. And something exotic for dinner, eh?"

A series of loud elven expletives rises up from the stair-ladder, followed quickly by Nevil. 

"Fixemup!  Fixemup!" the half elf calls out, stabbing at his hands with a plain-looking stick. You can see now that they are, indeed, scalded by the electric charge channelled through him by the eel.

"What are you on about, Nevil?" the captain asks.

"Is wood magic!" Nevil insists, holding up the stick. "No, magic wood!" he corrects himself, then swears again. "Is knowing word from shaman who is giving to Nevilantura when he is leaving home, but is magics that will not work for Nevilantura, even when hands is burned by water devil! Is wondering maybe shaman tricks Nevilantura."


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2011)

*GM:*  So, with that anticlimactic but rather in-character-for-me battle (some day I'll make it past 3 rounds in a combat... ), 150 xp to each of you. Welcome to level 3, Quioan, now go get your sheet fixed up and approved.


----------



## Qik (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hah!  I know one day you're going to wreak your revenge, jk; I just hope Q's sniping from a safe location when you begin to do so.  

Looking forward to updating to level 3; it's actually a big one for the build, mechanically speaking, since I get both the lvl 3 feat and the lvl 2 ranger feat.  Rapid shot here I come!

And thanks for the level-raising encounter, jk.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 1, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Before he even starts shifting his weight to charge the creature, his new elven comrade as already fallen the sea beast.  A broad smile forms across his face.  "Impressive my friend.  I'm definitely glad I on the same team as you.  My confidence in our success has greatly increased today."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 1, 2011)

Quioan shouldered his bow, smiling at both the dwarf's enthusiasm as well as Yoshiki's compliment.  "Well, they're not all going to be like that, I'm afraid, but it's a nice feeling when it does happen.  After almost a hundred and twenty years of practice, I should be able to properly slay a seabeast,"  he adds in Elenka's direction.  Turning to Renlow, he adds, "So you know how to cook that thing?  Never had eel before."  He looks a bit dubious, but willing to have a go.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2011)

Elenka has barely figured out what is going on and then it is over.  Her mouth gapes in surprise then she smiles and claps.

"Bravo!  Well done, Quioan!"

While Elenka is gazing admiringly at the elf Drevezh'korol has heard the cries of Nevilantura and gone to aid the half-elf.  Drevezh'korol gently takes Nevil's hands to examine them: compared to the wood spirit's hands Nevil's looks like a baby's.  Drevezh'korol clenches his fist and a drop of sap drips into the half-elf's hands and Drevezh'korol gently rubs it into his skin. 

"Anna, you are a sorcerer, are you not?  Check out this stick; Nevilantura says it holds some magic.  Maybe it can help him.  My skill at healing is rudimentary at best..."

Drevezh'korol scowls when he realizes his ministrations are not helping Nevilantura.







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 1, 2011)

Anna cocks an eyebrow at Quloan as he drops the eel in a single shot.

"Very impressive.  Remind me to stay on your good side.... she says with a smirk.

At Drev's query, Anna walks over and takes the wand in her hand.  

"I prefer the term Sorceress, but yes.  Let me see what I can make of this..."

Her eyes flare as she whispers something indiscernible.  The glow fades to a burnished auburn as her spell takes hold, rendering the magics visible to her.  She looks first at Drevezh'korol, smiling slightly at his glowing aura before turning her attention to the wand.  She begins to study the wand intently, turning it this way and that, watching for slight shifts in the items magical ley lines that may divine it's purpose.









*OOC:*


Taking ten for a total of 18 on spellcraft to identify the wand.  That should work unless it's over caster level 3.


----------



## Qik (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can guess what kind of wand it is...

Pretty slick, jk.


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2011)

Qik said:


> Turning to Renlow, he adds, "So you know how to cook that thing?  Never had eel before."  He looks a bit dubious, but willing to have a go.




The dwarf chuckles. "Most of my kin aren't keen on the water, but it's home to me. I suspect there's nothing in it that doesn't talk that I wouldn't know how to cook, son. 

"Between you and me, there may be a few watery talkers I know how to cook, too, but it's best not to discuss that…" He winks at the last and chuckles again.



GlassEye said:


> Drevezh'korol clenches his fist and a drop of sap drips into the half-elf's hands and Drevezh'korol gently rubs it into his skin.




Nevil hisses as the wood spirit rubs sap in his wounds, but he smiles bravely.

"Is a kind ancient spirit to share with Nevilantura. But I am thinkings I am not worthy. This is why magic stick is nots working. This is why I is running to the East. Ashamed, am I, to be a coward back home with so manys warriors." The half elf's hangdog look is rather pitiful.



toasterferret said:


> She begins to study the wand intently, turning it this way and that, watching for slight shifts in the items magical ley lines that may divine it's purpose.




[sblock=Anna]Even before invoking her mystic sight, Anna can see the runes etched in the gnarled wood now that she has the object up close. Once she's pulled back the veil, the runes flare with obvious healing magics. She can tell that a sizable portions of the magic these runes invoke has been spent, but there's still quite a few uses. She suspects the problem is not Nevil's unworthiness, but rather his own innate lack of magical talents. 









*OOC:*


Probably not surprising: Nevil's got a Cure Light Wounds wand. You've already heard the command word. 26 charges left.





[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 1, 2011)

After studying the wand for a minute, Anna deciphers the magics it contains.  Turning to Nevil, she says:

""Hold out your hands, I think I can make this work..."

Touching the end of the wand lightly to Nevil's burned hands, Anna softly commands the wand "Fixemup"

The wand however, has other plans.  The end fizzles violently, almost jerking itself out of her hands.  

"Damn it all!  The wand doesn't like me, I won't be able to try to activate it again until the morrow...."









*OOC:*


Oh yeah... THAT'S why I dont use the built in dice roller....


----------



## Qik (Oct 1, 2011)

Quioan approaches the frustrated sorceress.  "Would you mind if I took a look?  I know a bit of magic myself."  Taking the wand in his hands, he begins to magically inspect it.  To his pleasant surprise, he believes that he is able to cast the spell.  Placing the wand against Nevil's hands, he says, "Let's try this again: 'Fixmeup.'"

[sblock=OOC]I also took 10 on a Spellcraft check, giving me the same score as Anna (18).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2011)

[sblock=Quioan]The runes glow with unmistakable healing magics. The spell is basic, and it's clear the wand had been used several times before it reached Nevil's hands. 









*OOC:*


If you didn't read it above: CLW with 26 charges. Down to 25 after you heal Nevil (that's not actually an RP tax; I increased the charges by one so you could use it now and have 25 going forward.  )





[/sblock]

As Quioan speaks the word, the runes on the gnarled branch glow softly, the glow spreading across Nevil's burnt hands. When the visible magic has faded, there is nothing but pink, undamaged skin. The half-elf beams and launches himself to hug Quioan. The young elf has a bit of trouble breathing for a moment, but it's unclear if that's from the powerful grip of the half-elf, or the overwhelming mixture of body odor, grease, and rotting fish that seems to hang about Nevil like an invisible cloud. 

"Oh, thank you! The shaman is not trickings, and you have found the magics, and savings me from pain and burning from devil fish," Nevil says as he releases Quioan. He bows to the elf. 

"Captain short one says you are going on dangerous mission, yes? You should take magic stick. Use for you mission if you are needing. Is least I can be doings."

"Okay, enough with the heartfelt blubbering!" Captain Renlow calls out. "Your hands are all better, come take a shift at the wheel, Nevil, while I get that slimy bit of deliciousness cleaned for dinner."

Nevil quickly runs up to take his place. As he hands off the wheel, Renlow adds, "And we talked about the short cracks, eh?" 

"Da-worf is hard for saying," Nevil replies with an innocent seeming shrug. Renlow raises an eyebrow and cocks his head to the side.

"Then practice," he returns.

The captain crosses the deck, pulls out a knife, and quickly cleans the eel, throwing the bones and excess back into the river. His annoyance at 'short cracks' seems to quickly fade, as he easily acquiesces to Nevil's request to keep the head. As the dwarf moves down below to begin cooking the eel, Nevil sucks the eyes out of his prize and gnaws on the eel head in quiet satisfaction as he steers the barge into the growing darkness with dangerous fish, cranky guardsmen, and threatening spies all now left behind, and the Ouhm, Martna, and this mysterious cult lying ahead. 

        *GM:*  I'll be doing some time-shifting here in the nearish future. I'll likely narrate 'tonight's' dinner, then move us on. I want to give you guys time to do whatever other settling in you want. Other than letting me know what gear you keep on your person and what kind of watch schedule you set (if any), as well as prepared spells if you prepare them, you can be as detailed as you like.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 2, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yo watches as the captain expertly cleans and fillets the eel, fascinated by his work and the prospect of having eel for dinner.  "I've never had eel before.  I'm looking forward it." he says with a smile.

Yoshiki doesn't keep anything on him during the long sea-journey.  His backpack and all its gear is kept below decks near his sleeping quarters.  The only exception is any currency that he brought along with him is kept on his person as he is not that trusting of a person.

During the long journey, Yoshiki will spend a lot of time on deck in meditation and inner reflection.  But at least once a day, he'll spend about an hour practicing his martial art skills full of kicks, punches, jumps, rolls, and mock grab/throws in a display that will surely draw an audience.  He will gladly partake in conversation and answer questions if someone comes up to him and talks to him, but he does not go out of his way to seek someone out to strike up a dialog with anyone on the ship.  But if discussion of the coming mission is brought up, he will gladly interject and express his opinion.  Not being a spellcaster and not requiring continuous unbroken sleep, he has no problem with taking the balls to 4 watch as long as he can get adequate sleep before and after.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 2, 2011)

Preferring to take either first or last watch, Anna spends most of her time above-decks, conversing with the crew, or watching Yo practice.  She is initially delighted to find that the entire party speaks Sylvan, and begins speaking speaking the language more often with them, when socially appropriate to do so.

"This could come in handy at some point..." she remarks (in sylvan of course), thinking ahead to the mission at hand.

Anna carries nothing on her person, preferring to travel light.  The motion of the ship doesn't bother her in the least, though she is more accustomed to overland travel by carriage.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 2, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

[sblock=ooc]Whoops, I guess Yoshiki does speak Sylvan.  I haven't had the opportunity yet to speak or hear it before.  I guess Yo was just pretending to not understand, or was just disinterested.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 2, 2011)

Although smiling as the Jiragan hugs him, Quioan's expression also wears a good bit of the awkwardness he's experiencing; it's clear public displays of affection are not his forte, let alone with a stranger.  Even so, he humors the half-elf as best he can, and is genuinely pleased and touched when the man offers the group the use of the wand.  Returning Nevil's bow, Quioan says, "Thank you, Nevil.  In my culture, giving the gift of a magical tool is one of the highest gestures of friendship and respect a man can provide; I am deeply appreciative." With that, the elf goes about the business of settling himself in as he waits for the captain to finish the preparation of their meal, which he's not entirely convinced of as an appetizing prospect, but he nevertheless goes along with.

When the issue of watch comes up, Quioan volunteers himself to be either first or last watch, since his magical discipline requires his sleep to be continuous; all things being equal, he'll volunteer to rise early for last watch ("I enjoy waking with the day"), going to sleep as necessary in order to get his required amounts.  After the eel incident, Quioan will be sure to carry his bow and at least one quiver of arrows on his personage at all times, as well as the wand Nevil gifted him; already cautious, the creature's appearance served as sufficient motivation to maintain such a demeanor.  When Anna begins her habit of speaking Sylvan, Quioan excitedly obliges; he prides himself on being able to speak the language with a native speaker's accent, and any chance for practice is more than welcome.  When given the opportunity, he'll also further discuss Elenka's background and culture; he's quite intrigued by the apparently strong relationship with nature.  With Anna, he'll mostly focus on discussing her fey heritage; the fey are something of a curiosity for him, given his race and profession.  When given the opportunity, he'll approach Yoshi to let him know that he'd be happy to supply the monk with some magical armor should they run into any conflict down the road.

On the first day of the voyage, Quioan will spend the afternoon working to copy a few scrolls into his spellbook, an endeavor which is pleasantly successful on the whole, although his scroll of Summon Monster I, gifted to him by his friend and colleague Relic Nevyn, remains stubbornly difficult to decipher.  Quioan will prepare the Read Magic cantrip (in place of Ghost Sound) on this first day in order to facilitate his studies, but otherwise will prepare his spells as listed below.  In all, he's looking forward to the hopefully quiet journey after an eventful few weeks in Venza.

 [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 15/15
AC: 15 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 10)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2011)

During the journey Elenka will stow her armor in the trunk she has below decks and will rely on her defensive magics instead if necessary.  Her pack she keeps on her bed (or elsewhere stored in the cabin where it is out of the way but still accessible).  She'll keep her pouches on her belt and, like Quioan, keep her weapon on her person.

Elenka will volunteer to take the first watch for the same reasons Quioan takes the last.  Drevezh'korol will watch with her until he is unsummoned when Elenka retreats to the cabin to sleep.  Since it only takes a bit of time to summon Drevezh'korol she will do so each morning after she wakes.

During the days Elenka will speak the sylvan tongue with her traveling companions practicing the language and making plans for the coming infiltration.  Everyone will discover that Elenka enjoys fishing and she turns out to be quite good at it as she pulls in a fish or more every day providing at least some of the food for their journey.  Elenka will gladly accept company during this time and will talk or sit in companionable silence.  She answers Quioan's questions about her home and asks about each of her traveling companions including Nevilantura and Captain Renlow.

In response to Quioan: "My father rules the krai as did his father and his father before him.  We rule, not because the gods have chosen us but because Lesovik, our wild god of the forests, fathered our line.  He has fathered many creatures and spirits of the wood, the walking trees of the deep Chernyj Forest, the half-men of High Hill.  Many, many more.  We all have a bit of his wildness and so share a bond.  I have a cousin who can transform herself into a wild boar and loses herself for days at a time in that skin.  Mostly _our_ wildness is tempered by the goddess Erwahai, the Queen In Her Wisdom..."

Drevezh'korol will offer his services to the captain and will work at any task the captain puts him to doing regardless of Nevilantura's exalted opinion of him.  When not working he will sit at the front of the barge scanning the river ahead and conversing with anyone who seeks him out.  If Yoshiki is interested he'll offer himself as an animate mook jong (training dummy) giving the monk practice against a creature with longer reach.







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 3, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

As Drev offers his services, Yoshiki initially has some reservations.  "My friend, I do not wish to injure you."  But after several assurances from the wooden man that he won't hurt him, "Then I accept your offer, but I will still pull my blows by not putting my full momentum into my attacks to make sure."  He gives Elenka's guardian a bow before dropping back into a fighting stance.  He waits until Drev seems ready before advancing...

Later, over their meal, Yoshiki brings up the topic of their mission and speaks in Sylvan.  "When we get to Martna, we'll need a common story of while we are all together in the town.  We are a group of four newcomers all traveling together.  What brings us to Martna?  What is our relation to one another?  Why are we traveling together?  I think we may be able to use the fact that the four of all speak this less than common language as some reason for us to be together.  Any ideas?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 3, 2011)

Quioan sets down his fork, chewing over his eel thoughtfully.  "That's a good point, Yoshiki; we certainly do make for an odd group, and I'm sure we'll attract attention."  Thinking it over for a moment, he says, "Perhaps we're pilgrims of some sort.  This Owbej is known as 'The Living God' and Sylvan is the language of nature and the fey, and therefore, ostensibly of life.  Perhaps we're simply friends, bound together by our devotion to life in all its forms, who have come to learn more of the one known as The Living God?"  The elf shrugs.  "I must admit to having something of a lack in the realm of the deceptive arts, but I would imagine the best approach would be to keep our story simple."


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 3, 2011)

Anna nods her head slightly. "Yes the simplest stories are often the best.  Less to get tripped up in. We should say that we met on the road not long before arriving, that way if we should be questioned separately our stories will not conflict.."

She finishes her meal and dabs the corners of her mouth with a napkin, before folding it and putting it on her lap.

"Captain, how long until we are due to arrive?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2011)

[sblock=logisitics]To clarify: 

* Yoshiki and Anna will carry no weapons at all during the journey.

* Quioan will only have his ranged weapon on him regularly. I'm going to assume he keeps his component pouch, as well, since he's preparing spells. 

* We have 3 people asking for first or last watch (such is the nature of an arcane-heavy party, I suppose.  ). Sounds like the shifts are in thirds rather than quarters, then? I'd assume that'd be Elenka and Drev for one, Yosh on his own, and Quioan and Anna on another. Renlow and Nevil are available, as well (it is their ship, after all), though you don't know how skilled they may or may not be. Nevil, after all, did run screaming from a fish. [/sblock]

        *GM:*  I'm going to take a slight liberty with time here, and put Anna's question earlier for reasons which I think will be obvious. Hope no one minds.     

The eel, though a bit stringy, is surprisingly flavorful after Captain Renlow has finished cooking it. Nevil sets anchor against the shore and everyone moves below for their meal. The cabin is quite warm from the stove, though not too uncomfortably so. The mixture of spices and natural oils in the cooked eel make for a thick aroma. The captain has offered a modest ale for those who wish to have it with their meal; other than that, it's only water to drink for the evening. 

There is no proper table at which one can eat in the cabin. The captain sits on the trunk at the end of his cot, using it to set his plate and mug of ale upon when he's not actively eating or drinking. Nevil seems to prefer the floor to his cot, and his hands to any utensils; there are soon sticky streaks running along the half-elf's forearms from where the sauce the captain prepared has dripped, though he licks those off whenever he pauses long enough to notice. Renlow simply shakes his head at the sight. 

At Anna's question, Renlow gulps back a bite of food, then answers, "Wish I could say it's a quick trip, but like to be close to a month, even pushing it best I can, I'm afraid. We'll have to make a few stops along the way to re-supply, but Parsons made it clear you need to get there soon as I can manage it, so won't be any shore leave longer than a re-supply takes."

As Yoshiki initiates a conversation in Sylvan, the dwarf's brow furrows a bit. He glances around the room as he finishes off his plate. He slugs back the last of his ale and stands. 

"I'll just leave you folk to your discussing," he says. "Nevil can take your plates when you're done. I'm going to see about making sure everything's battened down for the night."

With that, the captain takes his leave. After licking his plate clean, Nevil begins offering to take the plate and mug of anyone else who is finished. He'll unashamedly lick those clean as well and stack them near his bed; it's unclear if that's his idea of 'washing dishes' or not.

        *GM:*  GlassEye, don't let me forget Elenka's asking about Renlow and Nevil during the upcoming 'travel montage.' I didn't want to put it here to avoid getting time too mucked up.


----------



## Qik (Oct 3, 2011)

[sblock=Logistics]Watch in 1/3s sounds good.  And yes, Quioan will keep his bow/arrows and spell pouch on his person at all times.  Also his armored kilt, too, in case that wasn't obvious.[/sblock]

"Hmm," the elf muses at the captain's estimation of their journey, "that'll be quite a trip."  To himself, he wonders how he'll pass the time, but he's not otherwise worried about the length of the journey.  As the captain leaves, Quioan apologizes for inadvertantly excluding him from the conversation, and thanks him for the meal.

"I agree, Anna - might as well say we met in Venza, since it simplifies things.  Perhaps we need decide on where we heard of this cult?  Perhaps from merchants traveling to Venza from elsewhere on the Ouhm?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2011)

Elenka quite enjoys the eel and Drevezh'korol abstains from eating claiming he has no need of it on this plane.  

"The closer we stay to the truth the more truthful our lie will sound.  Pilgrims sounds like a good cover.  Perhaps we would have time to ask about Owbej and local gods when we stop to resupply from time to time."







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> "The closer we stay to the truth the more truthful our lie will sound.  Pilgrims sounds like a good cover.  Perhaps we would have time to ask about Owbej and local gods when we stop to resupply from time to time."




Quioan nods in agreement, smiling slightly.  "Exactly."

"And yes, the trip up the river should give us ample opportunity to gather information on this cult, even if our supply stops will be brief."

[sblock=OOC]Not sure how far you'll be time jumping ahead, jk, but I'm going to roll Know (Local) and Know (Religion) checks to simulate Quioan's assimilation of information on the cult as the group travels.  Also, I've been meaning to ask - we're traveling downriver, right?  Still haven't internalized the EnWorld geography very well.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2011)

[sblock=Geography pt. 3?]No, upriver.

I'm going to preface the following by saying it would probably be a lot easier to be extremely vague about travel times.  Say we travel for a long time and not really worry about anything else since I don't believe it matters much for the actual adventure.

However... if you really want to calculate it out as closely as possible the map I posted HERE will help.  I took the approved map that Mowgli posted moved the scale bar from the bottom of the map to the top, cropped it down to the relevant area and tried to zoom in a bit for better clarity.

My calculation is that it is roughly 1,000 miles from the mouth of the river at Venza to the headwaters near the 'Tal Hallow' map label.  Upriver.  Then about 75 miles across mountainous/hilly terrain to the tributary of the Ouhm.  Downriver 600 miles to where the tributary meets the Ouhm.  And then however far it is to Martna.

A barge moves 5 miles per day.  A keelboat moves 10.  With no navigational hazards it would take three to six months to travel the length of the first river.  Then there would be the overland journey and the trip down the tributary to Martna.

A second route would be to sail to the mouth of the Ouhm and then up river to Martna.  It's roughly 1,600 miles from Venza to the mouth of the Ouhm by way of the sea but one could sail traveling at 48+ miles per day or a little over a month to the city that sits at the mouth of the Ouhm and then however long to get upriver to Martna.

An option that would decrease travel time and still keep the continuity of what we've done so far is to say that we travel a month up the river (or however long) on the Downpour then disembark to travel to one of the ancient gates that can be found on the continent.  Place the destination gate nearer to Martna and we've cut off x amount of time.

Yes, that map is _massive_.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 4, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

"So, we're a group of pilgrims traveling from Venza who learned about this new religion along and way and are interested in learning more.  That is probably as good of a premise as any.  And entirely truthful, except the pilgrim part."  Yoshiki says as he finishes off his eel, oblivious to the vast distance that they are seemingly traveling in short order.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2011)

*GM:*  Gathering information is now part of the Diplomacy skill so far as I can tell, so you'll need a different check for that one, but I can drop a few hints based on Quioan's personal knowledge (i.e., those rolls)     

[sblock=Quioan]Religion: Quioan has never even heard of Owbej, a fact that he finds troubling, since he has a fairly extensive knowledge of religions in the area, and he ought to at least have a passing familiarity with the name. Perhaps it's a new name for an old god, but there's definitely something 'off' about it.

Local: Quioan's knowledge of the way human religions spread also has him puzzling this one out. Parsons mentioned a temple, but most religions would have begun spreading some level of influence before they raised the capital for a full-fledged temple. Where did the worshippers of a newly-'discovered' god find the funds?[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 4, 2011)

jkason said:


> *GM:*  Gathering information is now part of the Diplomacy skill so far as I can tell, so you'll need a different check for that one, but I can drop a few hints based on Quioan's personal knowledge (i.e., those rolls)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2011)

"You know, I've been thinking," says Quioan, finishing off the rest of his meal, "and I have to say, I'm surprised I haven't come across this Owbej in my travels.  Although I've never been to our current destination, I've traveled this area a great deal, and unless my memory is failing me, I can't recall coming across even a throwaway mention of this god.  Since I'm too young for the former, it stands to reason that the worship of this god is new indeed.  And, that being the case, how is it that they're able to construct a place of veneration in his owner?  Temples don't come cheap, or at least not the ones that I've visited."  

[sblock=OOC]You're all welcome to read jk's note to me just to make sure you got the just of my reformation of it IC.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2011)

*GM:*  Taking a minor liberty here, but I don't think you'll mind. Just wanted to move you closer to your goal while allowing you to continue planning / get to someplace where Anna's Diplomacy check can be used.      

The evening moves apace, slipping into the next day. Renlow sets back off on the slow upstream trek and as days turn into weeks, the party has plenty of time to continue their discussions and planning. 

Elenka's queries of Nevil don't yield especially full details, but he does confirm for her that he left his homeland in shame. Born to a tribe of warriors, Nevil was nothing of the sort. Out of place and with few prospects, he hitched his hopes on a pilgrimage to the East, where he hoped to start again. He seems especially embarrassed to talk about his former life in the presence of Drev, whom he continues to venerate.

While he doesn't seem embarrassed, Renlow doesn't have a great deal to say about himself, either.

"My kin are all hearty deep diggers," he says. "Burly sods whose idea of a perfect day is striking a gold vein, buying a mass of ale, and bedding all the lasses the gold and ale might impress. But some of us are born to a different life."  He smiles, closes his eyes, and breathes in the warm breeze over the river. "The Downpour and the river have done right by me."

It's a few weeks before the barge actually has to resupply. Anna wastes no time using the brief shore leave to ask around about Martna's mystery cult. As with Quioan, the local religious orders know little. They've heard from priests in the area that Owbej's influence has risen quickly, but none of their records refer to any kind of kin of Penk by that name. Their suspicions are clear, but they have little else to add.

One of the beggars in the town, however, has nicer things to say. 

”Aw, sure, I gots a cousin all way down ta Martna,” he says, then pauses to indulge a miserable-sounding cough. ”Was in alla same straights as me, what with all the greedy folk can’t bother to help a poor soul down on his luck. Then I gets a letter from him, tellin’ me how those folk in their crazy masks come and took him in and ain’t he living the good life now and I should get myself down there. Only, well, that’s a long, long trip, ain’t it, so’s I’m askin’ for what charity I can to help maybe get myself a little pony for trying to make it down there without my feet going bloody, eh?” he finishes with a hopeful gleam in his eye. 

Right about then, Renlow finds the sorceress and whomever may have accompanied her. He sighs and flips a silver coin to the beggar.

”All right, enough of you,” he says to the beggar. ”We’re all loaded up. Best get back on the river,” he adds to you.

        *GM:*  Okay, so I think I’ve set things up here so you guys can continue to plan as you like without needing to be stuck time-wise. We’ll just assume it’s an ‘ongoing conversation’ you pick up at whatever point in the journey you’re at, and I’ll move us along toward Martna at best speed.


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

Back on the ship, Quioan considers the implications of the beggar's story.  "It  seems a bit unusual that they would so aggressively take in one of the  poor, and seemingly shift his financial situation so drastically, does  it not?  Whatever the motivations, it's clear that these worshipers of  Owbej are unusually well-off financially for a religious institution,  especially one so new."









*OOC:*


Just wanted to say that, from where I sit, I feel good in terms of  planning thus far.  Not sure what else you have in store for us along  the way, but I'm fine with however quickly you want to expedite things.   No rush - just wanted to issue an update on my status.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 6, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki listens to Quioan's story and ponders.  He adds his own insight to the conversation in Sylvan.  "It sounds like there is someone wealthy behind this new religion.  Someone who is taking advantage of these poor people's situations to get them to dedicate themselves to his cause.  I wouldn't be surprised if this person, whoever they might be, has some kind of axe to grind and is building up a loyal following to use as his minions.  Once he has enough people dependent on him for their livelihood, he will probably use fear of that being taken away to motivate them to en mass assault or destroy something, or try to gain some control over the town.  But then that is just my theory."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

Quioan nods at the monk's theory.  "While I think it's important that we don't jump to conclusions, that certainly is plausible.  It would explain both the source of wealth and the push to attract followers.  However, didn't the commander say something about rumored theft, or some other illegal attainment of funds?  Perhaps the religion is being backed by a criminal enterprise - if so, it could be serving as cover, an avenue to generate new revenue, and a means of recruitment all in one.  Whatever the explanation, we certainly need to be on our guard."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2011)

Elenka has little to add to the continued planning sessions and is usually pretty quiet during them.  This time, however, she speaks up with a small idea.

"Since it seems that the followers of Owbej target those down on their luck perhaps one of us could pose as one of these unfortunates."

She glances surreptitiously at Yoshiki thinking he would be the best candidate since he is typically somewhat unassuming.







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 6, 2011)

At Elenka's suggestion, Yoshiki reflects on the idea.  "It is definitely a possibility.  Though it would only work if I haven't already been seen with a group of three less than poor looking folks and not having just traveled up from Venza on a barge. I would have to sell myself as someone who heard of this religion who was helping out those less fortunate and scraped together whatever I could to make it here.  Maybe the three of you took pity on this poor man and since you were going the same direction, allowed him to come along.  Then over the course of the journey, I spoke highly about the religion and you have now become interested yourself.  But that is probably too much story and would become obvious if we were questioned separately."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2011)

The group continues its ongoing strategizing. Meanwhile, Nevil seems particularly animated as the group re-boards after supplying, whistling and occasionally giggling as he works, much to Renlow's clear agitation. Neither says anything, however, until the barge has left the small river city out of sight. 

"Now we is sending?" Nevil asks excitedly.

Renlow sighs and nods. "Now. She doesn't like surprises, so best to let her know." The dwarven captain produces a small charm that looks like a bird. He whispers to it, and the charm comes alive. 

"Allebasi," he tells the bird as it hovers in front of him. It dips in the air a moment, then rushes ahead down the river and around the bend. 

"So, I'm letting you folk in on one of my best secrets," Renlow says. "Martna's almost a season-long trek for most, upriver nearly the whole way as it is. But Parsons made it clear his cousin's got urgent need. So, I have a bit of a shortcut I use for time-sensitive jobs.

"Figure you've probably heard about the Gates?" he says as the barge approaches the bend. "Ancient hoodoo and all that, nobody knowing who made 'em. Which means, nobody quite knows how many there are. So a wandering explorer with a bit too much curiosity and a bit too little good sense might just take the right wrong turn, if you know what I mean?"

"There! Is there!" Nevil is bouncing about as if he has springs in his feet, pointing to a pile of fallen trees and assorted other overgrowth which, upon closer inspection, seems to block off a mid-sized tributary of the Orino. Renlow sighs again, and calls for Nevil to drop anchor near the debris. 

"You folk will want to stay aft if you know what's good for you," Renlow says, calling the party back to his position as he moves to the front of the ship. "Allebasi can cause no end of trouble if you get too close."

"You shouldn't say such hurtful things," chimes a lilting voice from below the fore railing just as the party settles in aft. There is a rush of water that crests and momentarily floods the deck. As the water recedes, you see a beautiful woman reclining on the boards. With pearlescent skin and long, dark hair, she seems to be all but nude save for a diaphanous, wet shawl with which she demurely covers herself. "Phineas, you wound me," she says to the Dwarven captain, her pout clearly for show.

"Better you than them," the dwarf says, unfazed. Nevil, on the other hand, is all but literally drooling. He drops to his knees before her. 

"Pretty lady do nots being sad! I will doing whatever you needs for making you happy!"

Renlow sighs, grabs Nevil by the shoulders, and shoves him toward the party at the rear of the ship. "Pretty lady wants you to go take care of our passengers," the dwarf barks out. "Who I'm sure see now why they should stay put, yes?" he offers to the lot of you. Allebasi merely smiles coyly and bats her long lashes.

[sblock=Know: Nature DC 20]Though she appears human, you recognize Allebasi as a Nereid, a very powerful fey creature known for her supernatural seductive powers. It's said no one with a love for women can resist a Nereid should she come too close. 
[sblock=Know: Nature DC 25]Once under a nereid's sway, a victim will do anything for her, including submitting to her lethal kiss.
[sblock=Know: Nature DC 30]See, now you're just cheating, 'cause I already checked your sheets, and you can't even get this with a Nat 20.  [/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 6, 2011)

Anna's eyes widen at the sudden appearance of the water Fey.  She smiles and whispers to nobody in particular.

"So that's what she must have looked like.... beautiful..."

Her smile lessens by a barely perceptible amount, and a touch of sadness creeps into her eyes.  

A moment later her affect has returned to normal, and she calls out to the captain:  "Interesting friends you have Captain!  You're better connected than I had thought!"


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

Quioan is understandably surprised by the appearance of the woman, to whom there is clearly more than meets the eye; if nothing else, the dwarven captain's wariness of her is proof enough of that.  Quioan has a vague idea of the kind of creature he's looking at, but he's unable to be certain.  Leaning over to Anna, he whispers, "Do you know what sort of creature this is?"  [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 15/15
AC: 15 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 10)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 6, 2011)

Anna whispers back.  "I can't say that i do... I think she is a fey of some kind, but I can't know for certain.  Something in my blood called out when she appeared on the deck, that was really my only clue..."

Anna's sad smile shows that there is a lot more going on in her head than she is mentioning.  

"I don't think she is a threat to us if we stay back however..."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2011)

Elenka is about to concede to Yoshiki that her idea adds an unacceptable level of complexity to their subterfuge when the most recent events leaves her blinking rapidly.  Mention of powerful gates and then the sudden appearance of what looks to be some sort of powerful nature spirit has her struggling to keep up.  She covers her mental fumbling with a smile and nods agreement with Captain Renlow's subtly worded orders to remain aft.

"Wonders never cease."

She stays back in the crowd of her companions to allow the Captain space to make his bargains undisturbed by his passengers.







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2011)

Allebasi giggles at Anna's remark. "I like that one. She reminds me of myself," Allebasi says as she rises gracefully. She turns to meet Renlow's raised eybrow and crossed arms, and sighs. 

"Always business with you, Phineas," she says, her pout returning. "Never any fun. It's sad, really. I can be ever so entertaining." She runs her lithe finger down the length of the dwarf's nose. He smiles and chuckles. 

"Have I gone and bored you already?" It's Renlow's turn at playing coy, it seems. Allebasi laughs. 

"No, no, my lovely little anomaly, you continue to fascinate me as much as you frustrate," she says, then straightens up, finally giving up on her flirtations. "Give me a moment to clear the way, will you?"

With that, Allebasi drops off the deck and into the water with the barest splash. The party sees nothing for a few moments, until the waters at the blockage of the tributary begin to swell, eventually forcing the debris out of the way. It's an impressive display of power, and while Nevil 'oohs' over it, Renlow seems unphazed. He pulls up the anchor and orders Nevil to steer the ship into the now-open waterway. 

The tributary lies under thick layers of tall trees, with quickly-deepening forests on either side. Still, there's enough room for the barge and its mast, and the half-hour's travel passes quietly; it's clear from his expression that Renlow is too focused to answer any questions at the moment looking straight ahead from his place at the head of the ship. 

Finally, he raises his hand. Nevil rushes about to trim the sails and the captain weighs anchor, though there's no gate you can see. Allebasi only becomes visible when she steps out of the water and walks up onto the shore. 

"You'll be sure to stay longer when you've not such pressing business, my dear? Maybe I can even play with your little crewman?" the water-dwelling woman asks.

Captain Renlow chuckles. "We'll see, Allie. I do need him to help run the ship, after all."

Allebasi shrugs. "Always assuming I break my toys, Phineas. Such a faithless friend some days," she says, though she gives a playful 'tsk' and a wink. Then she raises her hands in the air and begins chanting in an indescipherable tongue. 

"All right, folks, find something to hold tight to. This part can get bumpy!"

Sure enough, the water of the river begins to glow and churn, and it becomes obvious why it is you could see no gate: This one rests below the surface of the water. There's only a few more moments to heed Renlow's warning before the water below you suddenly drops away, and the ship with it. You get the briefest glimps of ancient cracked stone covered in glowing runes, and then you've fallen through the portal the gate has created. Light and sounds streak all around, a disorienting display which, along with the sensation of falling at a breakneck speed, seem as if it might never end.

But then, with a sudden woosh of air and a jolting stop, the world returns. The very wet world, as the massive splash of water from the ship landing drenches you all. The Downpour pitches horribly on the water where it has landed, but Renlow and Nevil--perhaps used to these sorts of magical transitions--quickly bring her back to an even keel. Gone is the dense wood and the small tributary, and in its place is the wide rushing water of the Ouhm.

"Now then, that's better, eh?" Renlow says, settling back on the wheel as Nevil adjusts the sails for the new wind and current. "Sorry about my friend back there. I keep telling Allie I'm immune to her charms, but I suspect she'll keep trying till the end of both our days.

"In any case, I'm hoping you folk don't mind one last push? If we keep on through night, we can make Martna before daybreak. To be honest, now that we're here, I'd rather keep moving. Word has it the halflings have been indulging in far more piracy of late, and a moored boat outside the protection of a city's port is just begging for boarding."

        *GM:*  apologies this and the previous post were so long. Got a bit engrossed in my own narrative tangent...


----------



## Qik (Oct 7, 2011)

Quioan tried to recover his senses after the surprise and disorientation of their trip through the gate; one look at him makes it clear that he didn't fully succeed.  "By all means, captain - press on.  Would you like some aid in keeping watch for pirates?"









*OOC:*


No need to apologize, jk - it's a bonus.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2011)

If the sudden appearance of Allebasi left her almost speechless then transport through one of the ancient gates of E'n has left her totally speechless and awe struck.  Belatedly Elenka fumbles through her pouch for what looks to be an acorn which she tosses into the water behind them as some sort of token tribute.

"Thank you, Allebasi."

Drevezh'korol, in a state of heightened watchfulness, relaxes only slightly now that they are through the gate.  He nods in agreement with Quioan's offer of aid to the watch.

"Yes, Captain, we would aid in the watch as well, if you will."







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 8, 2011)

Anna's sad smile melts away as the magic takes hold of the vessel.  Her eyes widen, caught up in the wonder of the magic, and she breaks out in laughter.  Throwing her arms into the air, she spins on the deck, taking in everything swirling around her.

When the boat finally lands, drenching all aboard, her sparkling laughter rings out even louder, and she looks for all the world as if she had never been happier in her life.

At mention of pirates, Anna seems to come back to her senses.  She quickly nods her agreement and offers to take a turn looking out for any seafaring menaces.


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2011)

*GM:*  I'll assume the previously agreed-to watch schedule unless you folks decide differently? Bit of a busy weekend ahead of me, so updates might be sparse.


----------



## Qik (Oct 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fine by me, on both points; I also have a busy weekend, so I'll only be popping in sporadically until Monday afternoon.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fine by me.  I'm going to be pretty busy too.  (busy means drunk. Yay birthdays!)


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 9, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

With everything finally back to normal, Yoshiki releases his tightly held grip on the lifelines near the stern of the ship.  Having had his muscles tensed since the strange woman appeared, he looks tired and worn out now that he has relaxed.

"If there are pirates in these waters, I'd better get to sleep early as I expect I'll busy keeping a keen eye on the lookout tonight.  I'll head below and grab a quick, early meal before hitting the sack."  And with that, he begins moving towards the ladder that heads down to the berthing compartment.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2011)

So that he won't disturb the monk, Renlow has Nevil take the wheel and prepares dinner for all, bringing it up to the deck as Yoshiki quickly partakes and then falls into a dedicated slumber. Nothing as exotic as the eel this time; general travel fare, but the party's come to appreciate Captain Renlow's culinary skills at making basic staples appetizing. 

It gets dark sooner than you would expect, largely due to the dark clouds rolling in. By sunset, The Downpour has met her namesake. Thankfully, the heaviest rain only lasts briefly, but by the time Elenka and Drev set up to take first watch, The deck is still under a fairly miserable drizzle. 

The weather makes it hard to see, though Captain Renlow insists his dwarven vision can adequately navigate in the weather. Still, as the others head below to rest, the summoner and her eidolon can tell the dwarven captain's having to expend all his attention on guiding their craft; it will be their eyes alone able to take the watch.

As Renlow's prediciment would indicate, on top of being damp and clammy, visibility is extremely poor. The rain itself obscures the river, and the heavy clouds cover most of the star and moonlight. The wet deck and pitch of the river is its own distraction. It's only Drevezh'Korol's darkvision that lets him catch the small sailing ship coming from behind just as it angles to pull alongside The Downpour. The eidolon can make out several child-sized shapes on its deck, scrambling quickly and quietly. 

        *GM:*  Drev can act in the surprise round, then there's one round before the ship will be in position to board. Elenka, Drev, and Renlow are on deck. Everyone else is belowdecks asleep. If you guys want to roll your initiatives, go for it. I'll average what you roll and / or roll for whoever doesn't when the first round starts.

Since folks are asleep, I'm ruling it takes a full round for them to rise and get on deck.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2011)

"STAND OFF," bellows Drevezh'korol.  "OR OUR ARCHERS WILL FIRE!"

Drevezh'korol will quickly move to the side of the Downpour where the other ship is pulling up.  He'll ready himself so that if any of the other ship's crew attempt to board he will attack.

"Drev!  What's going on?"

"Wake the others," he hisses.

With an unseen nod Elenka whirls about and dashes belowdecks to wake her shipmates.

"Ship off the... um, _back_ side!"







[sblock=Actions]Surprise Round (Drev only)
*Move* to the side of the ship where the presumed halfling pirates are pulling up
*Standard* ready an action to attack the first to attempt to board
Round One (Elenka)
*Move* double move to go below yelling as she goes
Round One (Drev)
*Standard* repeat his ready action until necessary to change

Note: Drev has 10 ft. reach[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 10, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Zzzzzzzzzz.........    Mumphf, what?

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 10, 2011)

Quioan wakes with a start at Elenka's warning, instantly reaching for his bow, laying ready by his side.  "Coming!" he calls out, attempting to shrug off the fog of sleep.


[sblock=Actions]Will rise and get on deck, bow at the ready, positioning myself in as optimal archery position as possible.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2011)

As Drev calls out his threat, he can see the three halflings not piloting the craft duck and look about, but though they seem to believe him, the threat of archers just seems to spur them to board all the faster. There is a screaching and a heavy thump as the halfling craft smacks into the side of The Downpour, the three halflings on deck simultaneously throwing chains to moor the craft together. 

Renlow swears loudly as the ship pitches to one side. 

"Just keep those blighters off me, wooden man!" he yells to the eidolon. "They've set their sail against ours, and with the pitch and the storm, gonna be all I can do to keep this girl straight!"

Down below, Elenka's warning wakes the others, who quickly move to take action. Except Nevil, who wakes with a start and leaps under his cot, cowering at the prospect of a pirate raid. 

Quioan rushes up the stairs and sets himself against the railing opposite Drev as the halfling captain pilot locks his wheel and the quartet ready themselves to rush aboard.

[sblock=actions]Surprise round. Drev moves and bluffs:

Drev Bluff; Halflings Sense Motive (1d20=19, 1d20=13)

The halflings believe there are archers, but this close, they figure they're better off ramming the ship and boarding quickly than moving away and being picked off as they try to flee; they stay their course.


Anna init +0

Initiative (1d20=3)

PC average init: 11

All Halflings: 
Halfling initiative (1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=20)

Average: 13 init

Halflings act first.

Round 1:

Halflings: Full round action: pilot brings ship in while the halflings throw the grapples.

Drev: holds readied action against boarding

Elenka: runs below to wake others (FYI, I'll call that one a move action, so Elenka can move back up on deck or take any other standard action still in the first round). All PCs now awake.

Quioan: rushes on deck with bow (full round to rise and move to deck)

Yoshiki: no action yet declared. Rising and moving on deck will take a full round

Anna: no action yet declared. Rising and moving on deck will take a full round


Map: Halflings aren't on board yet, though they act first in round 2. 'screened' icons are folks belowdeck. Need full round orders for Yoshiki and Anna, and a standard action if Elenka wants it. Assume you used half your movement as part of rising and getting up the stairs on deck, but other than that you can place yourself wherever. If you want up on the pilot level, it's an extra square of movement to go up those stairs, and Renlow is in the square with the wheel.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 11, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

*Round 1*

Any remaining sleepiness is immediately lost as the barge jerks hard from the impact.  Jumping to his feet, Yoshiki gathers his senses.  Hearing the commotion above and watching Quioan in the dim light grab his bow and rush up the ladder, Yo quickly follows.  He doesn't stop to grab any gear.  Just himself wearing the robe that he slept in, bare feet and all.

Reaching the deck he steps to the right side, so as to not block anyone behind him, and drops into a defensive fighting stance.  He scans the ship and horizon to see what all is going on.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 11, 2011)

Hearing Elenka's warning from above decks, Anna stiffly rolls out of bed, rubbing the sleep from her eyes.

"Damn it all... " she curses as she makes her way out of the cabins, looking around for the source of the commotion.









*OOC:*


the square she is on is fine by me


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2011)

*GM:*   Map update. toasterferret, Anna didn't have enough movement to get up from below deck and then into the position her icon was previously on belowdecks, so I got her as close as possible. deisenhut, I interpreted "right" to be Yoshiki's right. Let me know if you wanted a different square.

Just waiting to see if [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] wants to take advantage of Elenka's remaining standard action. I think I got things muddied talking about a full round for folks to come up from belowdecks. That was because those people had to rouse, rise from prone, and then move. Since Elenka was standing and awake, she can do more.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2011)

Once Elenka has given the alert she'll run back upstairs and position herself where she can judge where she'll be most needed in the combat to come.

"Hold 'em off, men!  (No offense intended, Anna...)"







[sblock=Actions]
*Move* to J3
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 13, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> deisenhut, I interpreted "right" to be Yoshiki's right. Let me know if you wanted a different square.












*OOC:*


The position he is on is correct.







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

The party has barely gotten their bearings before the halflings surge aboard, swords held high, a chattering halfling warcry coming from them. Drev tries to smack them down in transit, but they duck and weave below the tall wooden eidolon's long swings. Two rush past him, but the other pair land on either side, blades ready. 

"Chop down the nasty tree man first!" calls one to the other. With a simultaneous "HA!" the halflings coordinate their swings, both sending bits of wood flying from where their blades chop in.

"There's the archer the wooden one warned us about! I've got him!" one of the halflings chimes up. He rushes forward, though the mast forces him to veer too much to get a good charging momentum. Still, his blade slices along the elf's ribs painfully. 

"Aw, man, there's only girls left!" groans the fourth pirate as he runs inward, then he spots Yoshiki. "Ooh! Wait, I'll get that one! He looks mean!" Slipping around Drev, this halfling's blade, too, draws blood, quickly washed clean by the rain.

[sblock=actions]Round 2:

Drev's readied actions and AoO both miss. Halflings go: 

Halfling A & B Flank Drev, attack

Flanking longsword attack; damage vs. Drev. (1d20+8=24, 1d6+2=4, 1d20+8=25, 1d6+2=3)

Both hit, total 7 damage

Halfling C moves and attacks Quioan 

Attack; damage vs. Quioan (1d20+6=21, 1d6+2=5)

Hits, 5 damage

Halfling D moves around Drev to attack Yoshiki 

Attack;Damage vs. Yoshiki (1d20+6=21, 1d6+2=7)

Hits, 7 damage.

Greaty oogly moogly, I don't think I've ever rolled that many hits in a row in my life. Halfling luck, I guess...

HP:

Drev: 22/29
Quioan: 19/24
Yoshiki: 15/22

PCs up.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 13, 2011)

The wind whips at Anna's hair as she stumbles onto deck and sees the halflings swarming the ship.  Snapping wide awake in an instant she begins an incantation.  Her eyes glow their signature auburn color as she steps forward, and throws out her hand.  

The night sky is lit up by a myriad of colors as a shimmering field of light springs forth from her palm, engulfing two of the halflings!









*OOC:*


Step one square to the left, Color Spray DC 16 from the top laft corner of that square.  Should catch two halflings and nothing else.


----------



## Qik (Oct 13, 2011)

Wincing at his wound, Quioan takes a step back and, with amazing rapidity, lets two arrows fly at the halfling who wounded him.  The first of these flies high and sails out over the water, but the second catches the halfling squarely in the chest.  Quioan smiles.  _Glad I've been practicing that rapid shot - seems to have been a good use of my time on this voyage._
[sblock=Actions]5' step to I4.
Rapid Shot: Attack +7 (+5 Dex, +2 BAB, +1 Enhancement, +1 PBS, -2 Rapid Shot)
Damage: 1d8+4 (+2 Str, +1 Enhancement, +1 PBS)[/sblock][sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 19/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 13, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

*Round 2*









*OOC:*



I was ninja'd by Anna's Color Spray just before I went to roll.  I'll delay my action until I see the result of their Fort Saves as it will change my action.

Ninja'd again, but no change there...







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 15/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2011)

Elenka blinks back tears as mind-numbing lights spray past her.  Despite that, however, she whips the black-bladed terbutje from her belt and chops at the halfling in front of her.

"Girls?!"







[sblock=Actions]
*Move* draw terbutje
*Standard* attack halfling at I2[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 29
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]
EDIT: neglected to add +2 to hit for flanking.  Elenka would hit AC 15.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

The wet and dark night flares brightly as Anna sends a cone of dazzling lights out from her hand. The closer halfling recognizes the threat and shields his eyes, though his more distant companion, busy whooping it up for 'chopping the tree man,' is caught completely off guard. His eyes glaze over, and both shield and sword fall from his hands as he staggers to hold himself upright on the boat's railing.

Quioan moves shoulder-to-shoulder with the sorceress, and fires off a quick double-shot from his bow, the second shot sinking deep into the Halfling's belly. He yowls in pain, then turns his pained anger back to the elf.

Elenka, trying to take advantage of the distraction of the color spray to teach the misogynistic halfling a lesson, lashes out with her weapon. And if the pirate hadn't brought his shield up at just the last second, she's certain he would have been feeling some pain. 

"Oh, now that almost stung, missy!" he says. "You wanna be next, I'll be happy to oblige," he adds, a bloodthirsty gleam in his eye. 

        *GM:*  Just need Yoshiki's action, then we're onto round 3.     

[sblock=crunch]

Will Saves DC 16 (1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=20)

Halfling D saves, Halfing B is blinded and stunned for 

Blind rounds (1d4=2)

2 rounds, then blinded an additional 1.


Status: 

Halflings:



Halfling B: Blinded and Stunned 2/2 remaining, + blinded 1/1 remaining. 
Halfling C: 11 damage

HP:

Drev: 22/29
Quioan: 19/24
Yoshiki: 15/22[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 13, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

*Round 2*

Yoshiki readies himself against the little man rushing at him, but underestimates the attack coming from so low and the little bastard slices painfully into his thigh. But as the little man stands there trying to keep an eye on the giant wooden man behind him, a wash of bright colors sprays over him.  Yoshiki's eyes narrow as he blocks out the strange light.

When the light dissipates, only one Halfling remains standing.  As he turns to the one still up, lightning from the storm seems to build up in Yoshiki's hands. Like a silent killing machine, Yo thrusts his electrical fist down onto the halfling's head then quickly spins, planting a bare foot across the man's face. When he lands, he is standing over the sleeping one.

The halfling seems to have dodged the electrical fist, but the swinging foot may have injured the man...

[sblock=Actions]
Full Round Action: Flurry of Blows, first strike with Elemental Fist (electricity)
Free Action:  5-foot step to I-1.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 15/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 2/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 3*

Yoshiki's target grunts in pain as the monk kicks him in the jaw, but his wicked leering at the summoner is otherwise unphazed. 

        *GM:*  deisenhut, the halfling isn't unconscious (too many HD for that), only stunned and blinded, so Yoshiki can't occupy his square, though he poses no current threat since he can't take actions. If you want to shift Yoshiki to K1 or J2, you can, but I'm going to go ahead and post enemy actions with Yoshiki where he is for now, and I'll retroactively allow a different 5' step if you want.     

"Hey, no fair!" gripes the unstunned halfling on Drev's far side. "He was on my side!" The loss of his partner's distraction clearly frustrates the halfling's efforts, as this time his swing catches nothing but air. 

"Nowhere to run to now, archer," growls the halfling with one of Quioan's arrows in his belly as he steps up and swings again. Pain and anger, however, impede his martial focus, however, and Quioan easily dodges the blade. 

"The caster's just as bad," calls the halfling near the stunned pirate. He steps across to put Anna in threat of his blade. "No more clean shots for you, girl." he says, though his attention is already back to Elenka. "But you. You wanted fair play for the fairer sex, yes? Careful what you wish for, lass."

The halfling stabs foward with malice and glee, and opens a painful wound in Elenka's thigh.

"Come on, now, folks," Renlow calls, still fighting to hold The Downpour steady, "You're not gonna let a few pricks from a halfling slow you down, are you?"

[sblock=Actions and Status]

Halfling A: Attack Drev

Attack vs. Drev; Damage (1d20+6=12, 1d6+2=7)

Miss

Halfling B: Stunned and Blinded, no actions

Halfling C: 5' step, attack Quioan

Attack vs. Quioan; damage (1d20+6=15, 1d6+2=8)

Miss

Halfling D: 5' step, Power Attack Elenka. GlassEye, since Elenka explicitly went unarmored for the river ride, I have her AC as 12 instead of 15. Doesn't matter on this particular attack, but since I noticed your mini-stats still have her armored AC, I figured I should note it.

Power Attack vs. unarmored Elenka; damage (1d20+5=21, 1d6+4=8)

Hit, 8 damage.

Status: 

Damaged / impaired Halflings:

Halfling B: Blinded and Stunned 1/2 remaining, + blinded 1/1 remaining. 
Halfling C: 11 damage
Halfling D: 7 damage

Damaged PCs:

Drev: 22/29
Quioan: 19/24
Yoshiki: 15/22
Elenka: 15/23[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PC's up. Reminder Renlow is in the square with the wheel, and steps count as an extra square of movement if you choose to head up that way.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 13, 2011)

Anna takes a quick step backward from the halfling and his taunts.  

"Get off her!" she shouts, before calling out an arcane phrase and sending two swirling pulses of force through the air.  They glow a deep ruby, and almost whisper to the air around them as they deftly dodge around Elenka, and slam into the halfling's chest!









*OOC:*


Taking a 5' ft step Right, casting Magic Missile on the halfling threatening Elenka






2d4+2=8


----------



## Qik (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd appreciate an update on Halfling D - if Anna's magic missle downed him, than Quioan is safe to take a five foot step and shoot without provoking.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

The halfling grits his teeth and growls as the magical pulses tear through him. The blood in his mouth is joined by blood dripping down his nose, as well. His breathing is heavy and labored, his eyes bloodshot, but he holds his ground.

"Oh, then you want to be next, is that right?" he growls to Anna. "When I get to you, I'll cut out that troublesome tongue like someone should have done long ago!"

        *GM:*  Close, but no cigar. He's still a viable threat.     

[sblock=status]Halfling B: Blinded and Stunned 1/2 remaining, + blinded 1/1 remaining. 
Halfling C: 11 damage
Halfling D: 15 damage

HP:

Drev: 22/29
Quioan: 19/24
Yoshiki: 15/22[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 13, 2011)

Quioan senses Anna backing up, and he moves to fill the empty space as her magical missiles fly by his right ear, missing him by closer than he'd care to ponder.  Throwing caution to the wind, he lets two more arrows fly....









*OOC:*


5' step to J4, firing at halfling D, then C if I happen to down the first one (unlikely).  Quioan provokes an AoO from D.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2011)

The halfling slices as Quioan draws his bowstring, but catches nothing but air. Sadly, neither does Quioan, though one of his arrows clatters to the deck where he might retrieve it if they can defeat the pirates.

[sblock=actions]Halfling D AoO:

Power Attack AoO vs. Quioan; damage (1d20+5=8, 1d6+4=10)

Miss

Quioan's attacks also miss. Ammunition loss chance (50%):

Ammunition lost? (50%) (1d100=12, 1d100=69)

One of the two arrows is recoverable.

Status:
Halfling B: Blinded and Stunned 1/2 remaining, + blinded 1/1 remaining. 
Halfling C: 11 damage
Halfling D: 15 damage

PCs:

Drev: 22/29
Quioan: 19/24
Yoshiki: 15/22[/sblock]

        *GM:*   Elenka, Drev, and Yoshiki yet to go this round.


----------



## Qik (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


The opportunity to retrieve an arrow is a nice consolation prize.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

*Round 3*









*OOC:*


Sorry, missed that he wasn't down.  Staying put was fine.






As the little man ducks away, Yoshiki follows with a leaping frontal kick to the head landing low and following up with the balled palm of his fist coming straight out in his chest, hoping this time to finish him off.  While the kick cleanly clocks him, he fails to make contact with his arm thrust.  (Hopefully because he is falling down)









*OOC:*


Shoot, just realized I was looking at the wrong map, my flanking partner moved.  I guess just drop the +2 from the below rolls.







[sblock=Actions]
Free Action: 5-foot step to I-2.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows (with Flanking)  +7 (+1 BAB, +4 Dex, +2 Flank)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 15/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 2/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 14, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I am flying from Wisconsin to India tomorrow, so I won't be online for a couple of days.  Then I don't know what my Internet availability will be over the next week.  I should have access from the hotel, but don't know how much time I'll be spending there.  I then fly back the following weekend.  So my posting may be sporadic from now through the following weekend.

Please NPC my character as needed to keep the game from slowing down waiting for me.  I was trying to look for spots to make impressive leaps through the air and running across walls (or masts) as I do so (acrobatics check +10), striking foes with my elemental fist ability with flanking as I land.  When not using my flurry of blows (which is when I leap somewhere), enabling my combat expertise to gain +1 AC for -2 to attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Happy travels!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2011)

The battle swirls around so fast that Elenka hardly knows what to do.  However, having fought with Yoshiki before she knows that she can take advantage of his high-flying attacks as distraction from her own.  She steps to be in better position across from the monk hoping that she doesn't foil Quioan's shot as she does so.  Once in place she attacks the halfling with her terbutje.

"Drev!  How do you fare?"

Across from Elenka Drevezh'korol swings his heavy fist at the uninjured halfling.

"This one thinks to turn me into a wooden spoon!"







[sblock=Actions]Elenka
*Free* five foot step to I4
*Standard* attack halfling D (flanking) 1d20+6=18, 1d8+1=8

Drevezh'korol
*Standard* attack halfling A 1d20+8=24, 1d8+6=8[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 15
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 22
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2011)

*Round 4*

Yoskiki's first blow is all the more the foul halfling pirate can take, and he crumples to the deck with only a weak groan. 

Elenka slips forward thinking to teach her assaulter a lesson, but as the monk drops him, she turns her attention to the pirate still sprouting an arrow from its belly. Steel flashes, and the blade sinks home in the pirate's chest. He, too, falls, a look of shock on his face.

The pirate still fighting off the effects of Anna's spell begins to groan, but has yet to fully regain his senses.

"Spoon? I'm going to chop you down and make toothpicks out of you for what your friends have done!" screams the remaining armed combatant. He swings with the power of fury and desperation, and nearly makes good his threat with that single swing. His blade chops deep into the wooden eidolon's side, and the pirate laughs maniacally as he pulls the blade free, covered in the eidolon's dark sap.


[sblock=actions] Yoshiki drops Halfling D with is first hit. 

Since Elenka can hit and drop C even without a flanking bonus with that roll, I'm going to assume you don't mind my changing the target by DM Fiat. 

Halflings go:

Halfling B, final round of stunned condition, no actions.

Stabilize check, D

Stabilize check. (1d20-4=4)

Fails, loses another HP at end of round

Stabilize check, C

Stabilize check. (1d20-3=11)

Success. Stable and unconscious.

Halfling A attack Drev:

Attack Drev; Damage (1d20+6=26, 1d6+2=7)

Hit, critical threat.

crit confirm (1d20+6=20)

Crit confirm.

crit damage (1d6+2=6)

13 total damage. 



Halflings: 

Halfling A: 8 damage
Halfling B: Blinded and Stunned (last round), + blinded 1/1 remaining. 
Halfling C: -3 HP (Stable, Unconscious)
Halfling D: -5 HP (Dying)


PCs:

Drev: 9/29
Quioan: 19/24
Yoshiki: 15/22
Elenka: 15/23[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

*Round 4*

With the Halfling down and the other next to him not an immediate threat (he doesn't know he'll be up next round), Yoshiki springs into action, spinning around the mast and moves with amazing speed. He circles around the deck, coming up behind the halfling attacking Drev.  Electrical energy builds up in his body as he moves and as he reaches the small pirate, he leaps and thrusts his foot with bone braking force, releasing his built up energy into the man.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action:  Move to F-1 via H3-> G3 -> F3 -> E2 -> F1.
Standard Action: Unarmed Strike with Elemental Fist (electrical) and Flank.  +6  (+2 BAB, +4 Dex, +2 Flank, -2 Combat Expertise)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 18  Touch 18  Flatfooted 12
HP: 15/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Combat Expertise (+1 AC, -2 Attack)
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2011)

The halfling shudders as the electrified kick lands home at the base of his spine. He remains standing, though it seems to take all his effort just to do so. He and his stupefied companion would appear to be easy pickings for the rest of the party.

        *GM:*  Halfling A is at exactly 0 HP and is now disabled.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 14, 2011)

Seeing her initial target fall, and another of the halfling pirates barely standing,  Anna once more sends a pair of ruby pulses through the air.  This time, the two spiral together across the deck, before separating at the last moment and slamming into each of the pirates!









*OOC:*


Magic missile, one each








1d4+1=5


1d4+1=3


----------



## Qik (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad to have some breathing room, Quioan turns his attention to the blind halfling and lets off two more shots; he curses instinctively in elvish as both shots fly wide.









*OOC:*


Seems like I'm using up all my good rolls in the game I'm GMing....





[sblock=Actions]Attack Halfling B.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 19/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2011)

Drevezh'korol watches as the halfling holds himself up by sheer willpower.  Until Anna's force missile blasts him off his feet.  Drev turns to the last halfling standing and cocks back his fist to slam forward with as much power as he can bring to bear.  The mallet-like fist smashes into the halfling with a sickening crunch.

Elenka looks around surveying the damage.

"Is everyone ok?"







[sblock=Actions]Presuming, of course, that Anna's missile knocks one down and Drev knocks down the other...

Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --

Drevezh'korol
*Standard* power attack halfling B: 1d20+7=27, 1d8+9=14; Crit confirmation: 1d20+7=26, 1d8+9=17; Total dmg: 31[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 15
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 9
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2011)

Anna's magical bolts strike home, and the only remaining coherent halfling falls to the deck. His still-senseless companion grunts in confusion as the other magical bolt flies into him. While the roiling of the ship makes aiming more difficult, and Quioan is sure one of the other halflings would have managed to avoid his shots, the victim of Anna's beguiling spellcraft isn't in a position to see or respond to anything, and both arrows thunk home in his chest. He's barely the time to gasp, sucking in a gurgling breath, when Drev's wooden fist crumples his skull as if it were no more than a paper lantern. The pirate falls, his lifeblood already a large pool on the deck of The Downpour.

"Hooray for hero doings!" Nevil cries, popping up from below decks just as the final assailant falls.

"Hooray for doing your bloody job and taking that bucket of bolt's sail down so we can get ourselves righted, you spineless git!" Captain Renlow calls from the wheel, where he's still struggling to keep the ship on an even keel.  Nevil hops to, bounding to the enemy vessel furling it's sail. The dwarven sailor sighs in relief. 

        *GM:*  Actually, Qik, between dropping its shield from stunning, losing its Dex mod, and taking the additional -2 from the stunned condition, the halfling's AC was only 11. I didn't bother rolling damage, though, because that one is very, very dead. Not so much Halfling Luck for that poor pirate, it appears. 

Defeated Pirate goodness = 400 XP for each of you.

At least one of the halflings is currently stable. Two others Aren't Quite Dead Yet, though they continue to fail self-stabilize checks. 

Stabilization check. (1d20-5=6)

Stabilize check (1d20-5=7)

Status:

Halflings: 

Halfling A: -6 HP, (Dying)
Halfling B: Not a sight for children or folks with weak stomachs. 
Halfling C: -3 HP (Stable, Unconscious)
Halfling D: -6 HP (Dying)


HP:

Drev: 9/29
Quioan: 19/24
Yoshiki: 15/22
Elenka: 15/23


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2011)

Drevezh'korol will gaze dispassionately at the carnage on the deck of the Downpour.

"Captain, this is your ship; what do you want done with these three?  They still live."

Depending on Captain Renlow's response Drevezh'korol will either perform first aid on the two halflings that are dying or administer a killing blow.  Afterwards, he'll force Elenka to sit down on deck while he tends to the wounds she has taken.  Once finished with that he'll tend other wounds if needed.

When Elenka has the chance she'll cast _rejuvenate eidolon_ upon Drevezh'korol.







[sblock=Actions]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* _rejuvenate eidolon, lesser_ 1d10+3=4 1d10+3=4

Drevezh'korol
*Standard* first aid 1d20+14=26, 1d20+14=17

Provided there is enough time:
Treat deadly wounds (as many as necessary, starting w/Elenka, Quioan, Yoshiki (rolled one too many)): 1d20+10=26, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=26, 1d20+10=15
Note: only #1 & 3 were successful for healing = level (3)
Long-term care: 1d20+14=32[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 17
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2011)

"If you're asking me, wooden man, they're rats, and rats are good for nothing but drowning."

"But pirates is havings the yellow metals, yes?" Nevil pipes up. Renlow sighs.

"Well, they also tend to have friends, at least the halfling gaggles in this part of the world. You folk are welcome to loot the men or the ship if you like, but I recommend you hurry, and we scuttle that thing before any of their friends happen down the river."


----------



## Qik (Oct 17, 2011)

Quioan shoulders his bow, still basking in the pleasant surprise of seeing his last two arrows find their mark.  "Looting would be good.  We could also keep one alive for questioning of a sort - perhaps they could tell us a bit about this Living God fellow.  But otherwise, I'm fine with leading them to the gate of the Beyond - they chose their fate the moment they attempted to board this ship." 

As he speaks, Quioan moves across the deck and hops nimbly over to the other ship to have a look around before cutting it loose; once aboard, he moves quickly and efficiently about the vessel.  (Perception roll for the search below.)

Once he'd finished searching Quioan hopped back over to the Downpour, reported his finding, and drew out the wand that had once belonged to the Jiragan deckhand.  Pointing it first towards himself, he utters the necessary command - "Fixmeup" - and then gives the others a questioning look.  "Anyone else need healing?"

 [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 18, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

"This one I just knocked out," says Yoshiki pointing to the first halfling he hit, "he should recover just fine for questioning.  I'll strip them down and tie this one up while you check the ship."  Yo then proceeds to remove all possession from the slain halflings and ties the one up, tossing the bodies of the others over the side.

When Quioan returns and offers healing, Yoshiki indicates the one he just tied up and says, "This one caught me unprepared for foes of such short stature.  I could use a little."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 15/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Quioan laughs at Yo's comment.  "I know - slippery little fellows.  Happens to the best of us."  With that, he points his wand at the man and issues its command, all the while admiring how the group handled their first bout of real combat together. 







*OOC:*


Nice - two perfect cure rolls.





[sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2011)

Elenka shakes her head at Quioan's offer of healing.

"No, thank you.  A day or two of rest and I shall be fine.  Save the magic for an emergency."

She frowns and glares at Drevezh'korol unhappy with the minor amount of healing her spell did and casts another spell of healing upon him.







[sblock=Actions]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* _rejuvenate eidolon, lesser_ 1d10+3=6 1d10+3=5

Drevezh'korol
*Standard* [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2011)

Yoshiki works efficiently, stripping the bodies, and soon has a small pile of gear in the center of the deck: armor, shields, swords, crossbows, as well as two flasks of alchemists fire per halfling. They also each carried some kind of potion, though Yoshiki himself hasn't the training to identify the substance of them. And, on the pirate who threatened Elenka and Anna, a plain-looking key. Three of the four halflings are rolled over the side and into the Ouhm to feed its denizens. 

Meanwhile, Quioan darts about belowdecks on the raiding ship, his sharp eyes none too impressed. The ship is in poor condition, and most of what they have on board seems to be the cast offs of past raids. No doubt the more expensive booty might be back in whatever camp the halflings call home. If they decide to scuttle the boat as Renlow recommends, the elf doesn't imagine it will take much effort.

He does find a small lockbox in the cabin of the ship which seems promising. Unsurprisingly, when he returns to The Downpour, the key Yoshiki found fits the lock. Inside is a bag with a respectable amount of coin, a small charm shaped like a feather, and a map which appears to show the position of the pirate's main encampment.

"Gulls and trout, that's likely worth more than anything else ya found on those sods," Renlow says. "You get that to the militia station in Martna, they've got a standin' bounty of 500 gold for information on where these rats are hiding out!

"But enough of the rooting around. I don't like sitting still with a big pirate calling card clamped to our side. Scuttle that thing and let's be on our way. Martna's not but a few hours away."

Indeed, as the rain seems to be finally clearing, you can see the twinkle of lights in the distance.

[sblock=details] Each Halfling carries the following (so you have these x4):

* Longsword
* Light crossbow
* Leather Armor
* Heavy Steel Shield
* 2 flasks alchemist's fire
* 1 unidentified potion

The lockbox contains the following:

* 13 pp, 28 gp, and 16 sp, 
* a map of the area marking the main encampment of the raiders: Renlow's already told you this will fetch you the 500 gp reward in Martna for 'information leading to capture…'
* A small feather-shaped charm[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

"Aye, aye, Captain," responds Quioan to the atypical dwarf's command to scuttle the ship; the elf gives an exceedingly uncharacteristic giggle at his use of the phrase as he sets off to ready the pirate ship for its final voyage.

After that chore is complete, Quioan sits down with the items they've collected to see if any of them are magic.
[sblock=OOC]I'll cast detect magic on the potion and the charm.  Taking 10 on Spellcraft nets me 18; I'll roll in case that's not enough.

Edit: Hah!  Very funny die roller.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2011)

[sblock=Quioan]The four potions each glow with the same healing magics, and Qik easily recognizes the aura as that of a basic curative potion. 

There's more conjuration magic on the charm. Activating the magics would appear to create a mooring point for a water-born vessel. 

        *GM:*  4 potions of cure light wounds, and a feather token (anchor).     [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking up from the pile of items he's inspecting, Quioan calls out to no one in particular, "We have a few curing potions here, which will surely be helpful."  Turning to the dwarven captain, he adds, "Captain Renlow - this here charm allows one to conjure up an anchor for a single day's time.  Might you have use of it?"









*OOC:*


Obviously, if anyone wants to keep that 50 gp, jump in, but it's the kind of thing that seems to make more sense in his hands than ours, and I thought it'd be a nice gesture for him ferrying us so far.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2011)

Quioan's work is quickly done. The boarding hooks removed and a few quick smashes to the lower hull and the pirate vessel starts to take on water. The elf hustles back above deck and jumps the gap as The Downpour turns away from the sinking vessel. As the front tips vertical, the rain finally stops, and the moonlight turns up a tick as the clouds begin to break. The captain finally relaxes a bit.

Renlow laughs. "Could have used it just now!" he chuckles at Quioan's offer. "Nevil! Up here and take the wheel a minute!". The western half-elf quickly complies, and Renlow tromps below, coming back up with a heavy satchel of coin. 

"I've had my share of those in the past. They go for 50 gold, so's only fair. Can't go taking gifts from the folk who kept my livelihood out of pirate hands, after all," he says. He kicks at the pile of armor and weapons and adds, "Be willing to buy this mess off you if you don't have use for it, too.  Don't imagine you'd do well keeping a low profile in Martna if you marched down the streets with a pile of pirate arms to sell, but I've got a few folks I can sell these to."

        *GM:*  As above, whatever gear you don't want to take with, you can sell to Renlow for purchase price.


----------



## Qik (Oct 19, 2011)

Quioan nods his head.  "Your generosity is much appreciated, as is your stewardship for our journey.  I could make use of some of these," he says, picking up two vials of alchemist's fire, "but otherwise, you're welcome to the lot.  And you're right - I don't expect making our way into the city with a pile full of arms is the correct recipe for avoiding unwanted attention."









*OOC:*


Quioan will take two vials of alchemist's fire, as well as one of the CLW potions (and more if someone else isn't interested).





 [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yoshiki will take one of the CLW potions as well.






"Won't look too good walking in with a halfling prisoner either.  We should wake this one up for questioning before we reach our destination."  Yoshiki moves to pick up the limp and bound halfling and beings slapping the little man across the face.  "Anyone have a bucket of seawater?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2011)

If there is one to spare Elenka will take one of the curing potions and also two of the flasks of alchemists fire.

"We appreciate your aid in maintaining a little discretion, Captain.  Calling attention to ourselves the first day in port probably wouldn't be a good idea."

She scowls, obviously uncertain what to do with the remaining halfling pirate.







[sblock=Actions]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --

Drevezh'korol
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

The dwarf walks over to assess the halfling, pointing to a wound still seeping on the pirate. 

"You folk did a fair job on this one. He's lucky he's hearty, but I don't think even a bucket of water's waking that one up on his own. You'll probably have to patch him up some if you want to talk to him.

"If so, I'd make it snappy. We're only a few hours out of Martna. I can pull aside and weigh anchor, but with more of his kind around, I think you can understand why I'd rather keep moving."

        *GM:*  Since he stabilized naturally, the halfling is still at risk of dying, albeit less of a risk and a slower descent to the dark:

Con check DC 10 (succeed = disabled, fail = lose HP) (1d20=9)

He makes one of the above checks each hour. He failied this one, so he's slightly worse, not better. If you want to wake him quickly, you'll have to heal him to some extent.

[MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION], you still with us?


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 20, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

[sblock=ooc]Did that take into account that my first hit on the halfling was Non-Lethal?  Or did he take enough total damage that it doesn't matter?[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 20, 2011)

Quioan nods distractedly at the dwarven captain, pondering their options.  "Well, it comes down to how frugal do we want to be with our resources.  We could always use one or two of these potions we found on him; either that, or we pitch him overboard and be done with it.  I vote for the former route, but I'd understand either."


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 20, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

[sblock=jkason]Just adding up the math, Yoshiki started at 5135 XP.  With the sea serpent at 150XP and the Halfling pirates at 400XP, plus 24 days at 15XP/day, that puts me at 6045 XP.  I'm just looking forward to Level 4 as that is when I get my Ki Points and bump in Wisdom/AC.  But if you'd rather I stay at Level 3 for this adventure as to not over-power what you have planned, that is fine as well.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2011)

Drevezh'korol tends to the halfling, first to stabilize him then to treat the wounds he's received. 

"Let me tend him first and see where we stand after.  We'll have plenty of time after based on our estimated arrival in Martna."

It takes just over an hour before Drevezh'korol rocks back stretching his back with the sound of snapping branches and indicates that he is finished.







[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --

Drevezh'korol
Take 10 to administer first aid to the halfling (Total: 24) then Take 10 to treat deadly wounds (Total: 20).  This should stabilize the halfling then give him hit points equal to his level.  If he needs more healing after that then we can administer it then.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry 'bout that, deisenhut. I completely missed the note on the roll, and it never occurred to me you'd be mixing lethal elemental and nonlethal damage. D'oh!   

I totally should have seen it, but for my addlepated brain, can you note nonlethal in your action sblock, as well, if you choose to use it in future combats?  I'm not used to merciful PC's.   In the meantime, I'll see if I can't combine the first aid with some retconning and fix this mess I've made...      

The halfling stirs as the eidolon finishes his ministrations. He starts a moment, but quickly feels the bonds. The pirate struggles momentarily, but between the strength of the knots Yoshiki tied and the obviously hostile gaggle of people surrounding him, the halfling quickly stills, glaring up at you all.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 20, 2011)

"Well look at that!" Anna exclaims.  "Our esteemed guest is awake!"

She smooths out a wrinkle on her dress before sitting down on a barrel in front of the prisoner.  She props her head up on her hand, cocks her head slightly to the side, and flashes him am uncharacteristically threatening smile.










*OOC:*


Sorry guys, just went through midterms, that's why I havent been posting as often as normal.  Nursing school is eating my life.


----------



## Qik (Oct 21, 2011)

Quioan inwardly enjoys this newly discovered side to Anna.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2011)

Anna sits, coldly calm, and spreads her lips into a smile filled with menace. At first, the halfling scoffs, but as the sorceress remains, the flicker of threat obvious in her unmoving gaze, the pirate's bravado begins to fade. He fidgets, and looks to the other party members nervously before he finally says, panic evident in his voice, "What? What do you want!?"

        *GM:*  I interpreted 'threatening smile' as an Intimidate check. With size modifier, Anna gets a +9 even doing that untrained, so it was pretty good odds:

Intimidate Halfling (DC 13) (1d20+9=26)

Yowsers. Poor guy never stood a chance.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I too, am enjoying this newly found side of her.  Meeting that water fey sure seemed to have an effect on her.








Anna eyes bore holes into the halfling for a few moments longer before she sits herself back up, and with a no-nonsense tone asks:

"Firstly, I want to know who it is you are working for.  Secondly, I want you to tell me everything you know about the name "Owbej".  Lastly, tell me what you know of the local religious cults."  

She takes a moment to glance at the rest of the group.

"If any of you have your own questions, feel free to ask.  I think our little friend would be more than happy to answer them..." she locks her eyes sharply and suddenly to those of the halfing once more. "... wouldn't you?"


----------



## Qik (Oct 22, 2011)

Arms folded, Quioan smiled.  "I think that just about covers it."


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2011)

A bit of the halfling's spunk returns as he sneers, "We're pirates. We work for ourselves. That's the point of it all. 

"As to the cults? Honestly, If it isn't a stormlord, I don't have much use for it. Those masked humans, the ones who make all the noise 'bout their living god, they're making good out in Martna, though. Got a good thing going, from what we hear; at least, captain said we should steer clear of any ships what bear their mark. Was a prime mark we passed on couple weeks ago, what with that highfalutin' lady of theirs on board. But 'tween the masked ones and the constables what seem to be in their pocket, that's a mess of trouble you don't want on your hands."


----------



## Qik (Oct 23, 2011)

Arms still folded, Quioan's smile turns into a frown.  "I hope that isn't all that you have to tell us, because it isn't much.  At this rate, I'm inclined to kill you just for wasting our time and energy in healing you in the first place."  He resituates himself slightly, making sure the halfling gets a good look at the longbow hanging over his shoulder.


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

"What more do you want outta me?" the halfling flusters. "I can see the cap'n's lockbox open over there, so you already know where our main camp is. 

"And all I know about this new god-thing is what the sheep say, and I usually don't listen to them any longer than it takes to get all their gold and slit their throats. To hear them tell it, Owbej himself visits that bloody temple, hooks up with his medusa high priestess, then sweeps through the streets huntin' down the unfaithful and swallowing 'em whole. Sounds like a load of hooey to me. If you wanna know more about that living god scam they have going in Martna, you'll do better to ask the blokes in the creepy masks."

Captain Renlow, back at the wheel of The Downpour, points to the growing lights ahead. "Whatever else you folk want to bleed out of this one, I'd recommend doing it soon. We're less than an hour from the city, and you'll need to ... get things in order--" the dwarf looks meaninfully to the bound halfling--"While we're still far enough out that harbor watch doesn't see anything."

"I saw that!" the halfling says, looking back and forth from the dwarven captain to the party. "I'm tellin' you everything I know. I cooperated and everything. You can't just ... you're do-gooder types, aren't you? You don't just ... " the pirate can't seem to bring himself to finish the thought.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 24, 2011)

Anna smirks at the squirming halfling.

"See?  You did know more than you were telling us."

She turns to the rest of the group

"I don't think we will get anything else from him.  Shall we leave him on an embankment somewhere?"


----------



## Qik (Oct 25, 2011)

Quioan frowns slightly.  "I'd just as soon slit his throat myself - I'm not exactly keen on leaving enemies alive, especially since this one knows we'll be alerting the authorities as to the location of their camp.  But I'm not going to fight anyone on it, so if you want to let him go, let's drop him off.  _Bound_.  We'll let the rest be his problem."


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

*GM:*  Want to give [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] and [MENTION=100214]deisenhut[/MENTION] time to have their characters get input and/or ask questions before moving ahead.  In the interest of not wasting your time, though, I will say OOC that the Halfling isn't likely to be of much further use in the information department.

EDIT: Also, at some point I'll need a list from you guys about what you're selling off to Renlow and / or keeping for yourselves.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies, I swear I thought I had posted in this game yesterday...







Elenka scowls at the halfling.  She has no further questions and, in fact, feels they may have revealed too much of their interest in Owbej to someone of shaky scruples who would be willing to use that information against them.  But aside from killing the halfling which she isn't in favor of she doesn't know what to do about it.

"I don't condone killing him but his survival _does_ prove problematic."







[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --

Drevezh'korol
--

Note: Elenka kept a CLW potion and 2 flasks of alchemist fire.  I think Quioan did the same.  Anna and Yoshiki should both take a potion (I think there were four, yes?) and the rest of the stuff could be sold.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yup, that's a CLW potion and 2 vials of alchemist's fire for Q.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 25, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

The brow on Yoshiki's head lowers as he patiently listens to the exchange.  Finally he adds his own input.  "It is apparent that this man cannot be left alive.  But I cannot simply kill a helpless man, so I will leave this in your capable hands."  And with that he rises and walks back towards the captain and begins looking over the collected gear, keeping his back to the others.

When the deed is done and the others rejoin him, "Nothing else here is of any use to us.  We should keep the map and the potions, the rest we can sell."

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay, I was traveling all weekend and trying to recover from the jet-lag.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

The halfling seemed to calm as Elenka voiced her aversion to killing, but with both the elf and the monk leaning the other way, he begins panicking. 

"What kind of heroes are you people? You're just gonna slit my throat and dump me in the river and be on your merry way? You out to stop that scam in Matna or just take it over?"

"Shut it," Renlow says coldly, and with a nod from the captain, Nevil stuffs a dirty cleaning rag in the halfling's mouth to force his compliance. 

Renlow snorts derisively. "This ain't got nothing to do with honor. It's about savin' your skins. Or mine. That one already knows all our faces, where you're headed, and this boat. You let him live, he'll bring back more o' his kin to pay us back with our own slit throats."

The halfling begins to scream in protest, but the smelly gag effectively muffles it.  

"That is beings the way in Jirago," the half elf says, "Takings of prisoner is bad, show weakness that warrior cannots kill his enemy. Prisoners are sometimes escaping and coming back with more killing; not so oftens with dead mens. Is the way of warrior.

"But is also beings part of why I am runnings to civilized world," he says plainly. Without further comment, Nevil begins collecting the arms and armor the party has sold to the captain and taking it below, avoiding eye contact with anyone as he does so.

The halfling seems to have exhausted himself thrashing about and trying to voice protest through his gag. Though you can't be sure if it's terror or simply the smell of the cloth, he has clearly begun to tear up.

        *GM:*  Two out of four seem explicitly in favor of killing the prisoner. I'm gonna let you guys hash this one out. Not that I won't enjoy making your decision as difficult as possible.      

[sblock=finances]Sold to Renlow: 

500 gp for map (price of bounty)

50 gp for feather token

longswords: 4x15: 60 gp
light crossbow 4x35: 140 gp
leather armor 4x10: 40 gp
heavy steel shield: 4x20: 80 gp

------------------------------------------------

** 87 pp from Renlow

** 13 pp, 28 gp, 16 sp from sack on halfling ship.


*Total:* 100 pp, 28 gp, 16 sp total coin. Plus one CLW potion each, and two alchemists fire flasks each. You can choose to sell any of those you like, as well, and I'll just amend.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 25, 2011)

Anna seems slightly taken aback by the groups willingness to just off the prisoner, until Elenka voices her concern.  She bites her bottom lip as her brow furrows, deep in thought.

"I know!" she finally exclaims, "We may not be able to just let him go, but slitting his throat and dumping him overboard seems so barbaric.... Captain, I will pay you the cost of his food if you agree to hold him until you can deliver him to our friend Allebasi with my regards.  She may have some use for him, and he won't be a problem for us any longer."


----------



## Qik (Oct 25, 2011)

Quioan waves a hand, as if tired of the debate.  "That would be fine.  As long as we can ensure that nobody's safety is jeopardized in releasing him."  He moves to head below deck and prepare his things in anticipation of their arrival into Martna.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION], I'm gonna ask for a Diplomacy roll on this one. Renlow's not equipped to keep prisoners safely for the several-weeks journey back up to Allebasi, so you'll have to sweet-talk him.

Please note that Anna can't benefit from her Charming trait for checks against Renlow, but given that she still has a pretty insane bonus, you're probably not concerned.


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2011)

jkason said:


> please note that anna can't benefit from her charming trait for checks against renlow












*OOC:*


boooo!


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, Anna gets the +1 to diplomacy nomatter what.  I have a second trait that gives it unconditionally, even when the Charming trait wouldnt.  <3 World Traveler







"Just think how she may appreciate that Captain!"  Anna continues.  "Moreover I would consider it a personal favor to myself, and I would certainly owe you one in return, should you ever need it when you are back in Venza.  You never know when having a diplomat at your beck and call could come in handy!" 

She cocks her head and smiles sweetly, waiting for the Captain's answer.









*OOC:*


Taking ten on a diplomacy check for a total of 25.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

toasterferret said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Actually, Anna gets the +1 to diplomacy nomatter what.  I have a second trait that gives it unconditionally, even when the Charming trait wouldnt.  <3 World Traveler




        *GM:*  D'oh! Completely missed that.     

Renlow raises a critical eyebrow to the sorceress, and there's a long pause, then he sighs and rolls his eyes. 

"Maybe Parsons was right. You lot'll be the death of me yet. Fine. Nevil, knock the midgit on the head and drag him below. I think we've got some chains down there," the dwarf says. Nevil does exactly this, apparently quite relieved with the decision. When both the knocked out halfling and the half-elf are below, Renlow says, "I've got a small hidden cargo bunker for ... well, for things I want hidden, eh? I can keep him in there. And if he doesn't make so much trouble of himself that I dump him in the river before I get back to her, we'll leave him to Allebasi's tender mercies. And just in time," Renlow says, pointing.

In the dark, Martna glitters with hundreds of tiny lights, emanating from the windows and lamps that dot the city. It has the look of a new town, built primarily of wood, though some older buildings linger here and there. 

Nevil comes up, presumably having locked the pirate away in the hidden hold, and scurries about preparing the barge for docking. Even this late at night, harbor patrol appears to be active, as a small docking craft with a pair of armed escorts aboard pulls up from the glittering mass of the city to hitch to the barge and pull her in. 

Soon The Downpour is fully secured, and after heading below himself briefly to check on the state of things, Renlow comes back up with a small ledger.

"I'll have to be checking in with the harbor master, give him my bills of lading before I unload."

"Bit late for him, I'm afraid, sir," says one of the harbor guards, the younger of the two. Renlow sighs. 

"Well, then, it'll have to wait until morning. I assume The Sow's Ear is still open?"

The older guard scoffs derisively at the reference, but the square-jawed guardsman who first spoke just smiles wryly and says, "Aye, sir."

Renlow nods and smiles, himself. "Well, from the sounds of it, I might be seeing you there later," he says mischievously before turning back to the party.

"Looks like this is where we part ways, folks. It's too late for The Hidden Clearing, so you'll have to meet up with Inar tomorrow night. I'd suggest The Eel's Belly if you're looking for a decent inn." He points to a quaint, clean-looking inn visible from the docks. "Clean, cheap, and close. Now, if you'll all excuse me, much as I love The Downpour, this sailor needs to stretch his legs, eh?"


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2011)

Quioan nods his thanks to the dwarven captain, then turns to the others, shouldering his pack.  "Well?  Shall we?"  Turning to Anna, he adds, "Perhaps you should talk to the innkeeper - get us a discount."  He grins.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 26, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Having just come up from the deck below, backpack securely fastened to his back side, Yoshiki joins the group as they talk with the harbor master.  Yoshiki curses internally when Renlow mentions Inar's name and the Hidden Clearing.  We don't know the allegiance of these dock workers.

"Captain Renlow, it has been a pleasure traveling with you.  But I agree, the legs need stretching."  Yoshiki turns to the rest of his party, "Let us be off.  The Eel's Belly sounds fine.  Then maybe we can visit this Sow's Ear for much needed food and drink.  It is strange, this town must like naming places after animal parts."

Yoshiki waits until the others are ready and follows them across the gangway and down the pier towards Martna proper.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2011)

Before arriving at the Martna dock Elenka dismisses Drevezh'korol back to the Other World where he comes from and pockets the acorn that clatters upon the deck when his physical form vanishes.

---

Elenka raises her hand in a subtle wave when Renlow takes his leave of the Downpour.

"Farewell, Captain.  I'm sure we'll be seeing you again."

Turning back to her traveling companions she continues.

"The Eel's Belly sounds fine since it has the Captain's recommendation."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

*GM:*  Wanna give toasterferret a chance for any last-minutes at the ship before I move things ahead.

FYI, I have company in town tomorrow - next tues, so my online time may be more limited. This thread gets priority as the only one I GM, but wanted to make you aware there may be some slow down.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm good to go








Anna waves goodbye to the Captain, shouting back "Don't forget to give my regards to Allebasi!" before quickly catching up to the rest of the group.


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the head's up, jk; enjoy the company!


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

As Renlow wanders off into the night, Nevil offers a heartfelt well-wishing to the party before moving to put The Downpour to bed.

The Eels' Belly is a cozy, clean little inn. As the bell rings when they open the front door, the party watches as a bleary-eyed older female human makes her way to the front desk. She bounces cheerily enough, but it's clear she woke with a start, wherever it was she was napping.

"Oh, goodness, travelling late, I see?" she says. She pulls out her ledger and surveys the lot of you over her glasses, then gives a sweet grin. "We've plenty of rooms, and the stew from the evening meal reheats quite well if I do say so myself if you've not partaken on your own journey?"


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 27, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

As Yoshiki addresses the older lady behind the counter, he gives a slight bow of the head before saying "Good evening ma'am.  Yes, we just arrived from the ship over yonder."  Yo gestures back towards the docks.  "I hope we didn't wake you.  We'll all be needing rooms for at least a couple of nights."

[sblock=jkason]XP-wise I should have reached Level 4.  4th level is a good level for a monk.    I've prepared my level offline and would just need to cut-and-paste it into the Wiki.  If you are okay with a mid-game leveling, I could submit my character for approval.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2011)

[colror=yellow]"Oh, pish!"[/color] says the innkeeper. "You want to make a living in the inn business, you sell a bed whenever a soul needs one," she says cheerfully. "So, then, will you each be wanting a room to yourselves, or with there be sharing or coupling in the offing?"

[sblock=deisenhut]I don't have any special aversion to mid-adventure leveling, but I don't think I'm following. Two encounters netted Yoshiki 550 xp (150 for the eel, 400 for the halflings). He's showing 5135 right now without listing awards from this adventure, so I see him 315 xp short of his next level?[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 27, 2011)

Quioan looks at the others.  "I'm fine with sharing and going the cheap route - how about me and Yo in one room, the ladies in the other?"









*OOC:*


I think deisenhut was including time-based XP awards, which should put him over the top.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 27, 2011)

[sblock=jkason]I was including the time XP as well.  No big deal if I can't.  Just wanted to enable my Ki Pool.[/sblock]

Ninja'd!


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 27, 2011)

Anna nods to Quioan.  "That would seem to be best, unless Elenka or Yo prefer their own space.  I'm not averse to the idea however."

At mention of the stew, Anna realizes she is quite famished.  "A bowl of that stew sounds quite good also, perhaps with a flagon of wine to wash it down?"

She patiently waits for the others to respond, taking a look around the Inn's common room.









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=100214]deisenhut[/MENTION]  Ultimate Combat hasn't been approved yet, so I call shenanigans on your ninja class levels.  Also, it looks like Anna will be leveling soon too.  Oh 2nd level spells..... how long I have waited for you.... 











[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Anna Belacqua*

*Initiative:* +0
*AC:* 10 (10 flatfooted, 10 touch)
*HP:* 20/20
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 9 
*Fort/Reflex/Will:* +2/+1/+3

*Currently in Hand:* nothing in hand

*Spells:*
*1st Level:* 4/7 remaining
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 27, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki nods and agrees with the others.  "Sharing a room works for me.  And I'll take some of that stew as well."









*OOC:*


[MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] A monk is the closest I can get to a Ninja right now...







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2011)

Elenka looks around as the others chat with the matronly innkeeper.  Turning back just as the woman mentions coupling Elenka raises a brow and can't quite decide if the innkeeper just implied she and Anna were streetwalkers or not.  Ignoring the comment, Elenka speaks up.

"I've no problem sharing a room with Anna.  And a bit of the stew would be nice, if it's not too much trouble."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2011)

*GM:*  Ah, this is only my second GM adventure, and we only mucked with time stuff at the end for that one. Of course, no one was on the verge of leveling.  Okay, quick math:

Thread start: 9/26
Today: 10/28


Quioan: 4 days @ level 2:   44 xp, 44 gp
27 days @ level 3: 405 xp, 459 gp

All others: 32 days @ level 3:  480 xp, 544 gp

Apply and level as appropriate. I'm not a judge, so you'll have to submit through the normal level up thread for your approval. 

No time to forward the plot at the moment. Sorry. Unless you're asking for something really out of the ordinary, you can go ahead and assume the inkeep assigns rooms in whatever permutation you like if you want to head to the rooms to plan in private or what have you.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki takes one of the keys to the room he will share with Quioan and thanks the lady.  "When should we come back for the stew?"

[sblock=jkason]Wiki updated for Level 4 and submitted for approval.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 17  Touch 17  Flatfooted 12
HP: 22/22
CMB: +7  CMD: 19  Fort: +3  Reflex: +7  Will: +5  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/3 remaining
Ki Pool:  0/0 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 29, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=ooc]Level 4 approved, ministats updated.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2011)

"Oh, pish, no need to bother with that. I'll send my nephew up with hot bowls. Here are your keys, the rooms are just up the stairs, third and fourth doors on the right."

        *GM:*  If you have any more questions or prep discussion you want to make this evening, feel free. If not, let me know you're ready and I'll fast-forward to the morning.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm all set if everyone else is


----------



## Qik (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm set as well.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 30, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


I'm sure after we meet with Inar we'll have more to discuss.  So for now, he'll begin to pretend that he is a destitute pilgrim.






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 1/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Agreed.  Ready to move forward.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2011)

The party makes their way to their rooms, simple but clean. Similarly, there's nothing fancy about the stew, but it is hearty and filling. While it's odd to be in a bed that doesn't move after so long on the river, the party drifts off in short order. 

Morning in the common room is mildly busy. There are several other guests at the inn, but none seem nearly as kindly as the innkeeper. She serves up another simple meal, and asks after any laundering the party might need after their long journey (it's clear she's curious, but not the type to press about the nature of the journey). She points you toward the center of town if they're looking to do any shopping.

By the time they've extracted themselves from the bright and bubbly innkeeper, the bright day has begun. Whatever storm overtook the night seems to have fully cleared, and though the smell of fish is strong, the air is otherwise clear.

Renlow seems to have concluded his own business earlier, as a glance to the docks reveals that The Downpour is gone. There is moderate foot traffic here, As wagons pull up to load in shipped cargo, deckhands and local labor hefting and dragging boxes and crates. While there appears to be one captain having words with an official looking man with a clipboard (you assume the harbormaster), it's nothing more animated than what you've seen at any given market when price is at stake, and the guard seem rather unconcerned. 

Inar isn't set to be in the feast hall until the evening, which leaves you some time to do scouting or asking about if you like. Or you could try to track down the White Cloak's cousin wherever he is during the day...

        *GM:*  your meet isn't scheduled until evening. Town's open for exploring, or if you want to lay low until after you talk to Inar, I can push the fast forward again for you and get you to your evening meal.


----------



## deisenhut (Oct 31, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Looking around outside, taking in this fishy air, Yo says to the others, "I'm up for doing a little walking.  It'll be good to stretch the legs after such a long journey.  And it'll let us get a feel for the land."  Yoshiki is careful of what he says in case someone might be eavesdropping.  

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 1, 2011)

"I agree, Yoshiki.  A walk on stable land would be welcome."  Making sure they're not within earshot of anyone else, the elf adds, "Perhaps we can even pass by the temple of the living god."








*OOC:*


Quioan definitely votes "no" to seeking out Inar ahead of their arranged meeting.

I can see how it may be risky to pass by the temple, but Q's interest is piqued.  If I recall correctly, Martna isn't too big, so it shouldn't be too hard to find without asking first, right?

Q may need to purchase another quiver of arrows, too; I need to add up how many he's used thus far.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2011)

Elenka nods her agreement and makes a waving motion with her hand.

"Getting my land legs back sounds like a good idea.  As does looking about town a bit."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 2, 2011)

Anna nods as Yo suggests a walk.

"That would be a welcome change indeed.  Never know what we may see as well..."


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*GM:*  Qik, my records show Quioan has used 6 arrows so far this adventure (7, but one was recoverable). You shouldn't have any trouble finding someplace to restock while you guys are wandering if you so desire.     

The quartet makes their way into the city, and has little trouble finding the temple. In fact, it's hard to miss, as the imposing stone structure occupies an entire city block. It is surrounded by a number of local businesses and wealthy residences. As such, the city guard presence here is a bit higher than in the outlying areas of town. Busy streets surround it on all sides. The businesses in this area vary widely, from coopers to cobblers. Under the auspices of browsing the various merchants, the adventurers blend into the crowds to get a look. 

The building stands two stories tall, with towers positioned every thirty feet along its circumference. These towers rise above the temple itself, each crowned with statues depicting the Living God, a broad-shouldered figure, his face literally a tragedy mask. The temple has almost no windows, aside from a tall, stained-glass window on the east end depicting the mask of Owbej. The west end of the structure contains a courtyard, only accessible through a sealed barbican. Masked priests patrol the wall tops surrounding the courtyard, watching those below with a baleful attention.

During the shopping trip-cum-scouting, you notice a small group of conspicuous robed figures. Four are dressed in white robes, two in gray, and one wears black. All wear identical iron masks just like those adorning the statues of the temple. If you had any doubt as to the association of the group, the white-robes move a barrel forward and help the figure in black onto it, where he raises his arms and calls out "All Hail Owbej!" a call parroted by the disciples in white, as well as perhaps a quarter of the members of the busy throng within earshot. A crowd almost instantly gathers to hear the speaker.

"Gold is the tool of those who would oppose the Living God. Denying them their coin leads to the glory of Owbej!" he begins, effusing about the love of The Living God and the wrath he has for the evil in the world, and the priests disperse through the crowd as he does so. The white robes are especially aggressive in asking for donations, the clear suggestion being that their Living God is a wrathful one who does not deal kindly with those stingy in their tithing. The gray robes are of a gentler sort, moving smoothly and speaking softly where their white-robed fellows barrel through the crowd.

[sblock=Yoshiki]Yoshiki can see through the veiled threats and promises of the black-robed priest's speech, and recognizes that the effort seems focused on gathering attention rather than imparting any real knowledge as to the goals of the temple. It's likely the speech is meant as a purposeful distraction for the activity of those moving through the crowd.[/sblock]

[sblock=Elenka & Yoshiki]Both of you notice one of the smooth-talking gray-robes sliding a ring off the hand of a lanky merchant as he shakes it in thanks for a small donation. He pockets the jewelry smoothly as he moves further into the crowd, and the merchant doesn't appear to have noticed.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 2, 2011)

Quioan's enjoyment of the opportunity to stroll on dry land soon turned to south once the group came upon the Temple of the Living God.  "So this is what deception and thievery will buy..." he mumbled to himself.  The sight of the adherents singing praise and soliciting tithe only further aggravated his brewing ill-will; if infiltrating the group would require such a show of blind devotion, Quioan was uncertain whether he would be able to properly carry out the deception.  _Best let the others lead the charge in that task,_ he thought to himself.  From the time the spent together on their travels, Quioan was confident that Elenka and especially Anna were far better suited to carry out such a deception.  _Best learn to keep your mouth shut and your bow ready, Quioan Scorchsong._ 

Turning to the others, the elf inquires quietly, "So, what do you think?"








*OOC:*


I may retroactively add the purchase of a quiver or two of arrows (maybe a set of blunt arrows would be a good idea, if they're available), but I need to rejiggle my items, since I can't accommodate the weight, and the wiki won't let me edit at the moment.  I'll try again later.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 2, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki internally thanks himself for leaving his backpack hidden back at the inn.  His eyes dart between the black robed man preaching his message and the others roaming through the crowd!  _The thieves!_  He watches in disgust as they rob these innocent or naive townsfolks of what valuables they have.

Trying not to draw attention to himself, he does his best to watch those going through the crowd.  He virtually stops listening to the speaker as his message is nothing more than a ploy to distract people from the thievery going on around them.  He tries to move up or back in the crowd without notice (stealth check?) to avoid being confronted for a donation or worse.  He looks back to make sure the rest of his group is still there and not being harassed by the white and gray robed men.

When he looks back, Quioan is there who leans in and asks a question.  He quietly says back without making it obvious and keeping his head turned downward, "Try not to stand out, hide anything valuable, and keep an eye on those in the gray robes.  They're up to something."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 2, 2011)

Quioan's eyebrows arch in surprise at the monk's warning; although he'd been critical of the display put on by the Living God's devotees, he hadn't actually noticed anything that would be cause for alarm.  He trusted Yoshiki's judgment, however, so he tried to blend into the crowd and keep on alert.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2011)

Elenka frowns as she watches the progress of the so-called priests and nods agreement with Yoshiki's warning.  She adds a whispered warning of her own.

"Gray robes have nimble fingers; beware."

She chews on her lip as she scans the crowd, trying to keep an eye on the priests and get a good look at the temple at the same time.  She's seemed less certain with Drevezh'korol released to the Other World but with a determined effort she changes her affect; her eyes widen and take on a somewhat blank stare and she smiles and mumbles the priests words in response while making an aside to Quioan.

"Sounds like the philosophy of a group of brigands to me."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 3, 2011)

Quioan nods at Elenka's comments, also mimicking the robed man's speech.  "Aye - it's hard to trust the word of a man who rebukes wealth when he asks for yours in the same breath."  The elf seems to have seen all that he needed to pass judgement on the followers of Owbej.[sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

Given the size of the crowd, blending in and sticking to the fringes to avoid being accosted by any of the acolytes isn't a difficult proposition. The gray and white-robed figures continue to move through the crowd as their black-robed compatriot preaches further, a dizzying sermon that seems to vilify money while asking for donations at the same time...

        *GM:*  Looks like you've all decided to stick to the fringe and observe; just want to give Anna and [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] a chance to react to Elenka / Yoshiki's information before I move things along. 

And since I forgot before: Qik, blunt arrows should be as readily available as their half-priced, pointy counterparts, I should think.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 3, 2011)

"I think it's wonderful that these poor people have the good will of the priests of Owbej to fall back upon!  His grace extends everywhere!" Anna exclaims.  A quick glance in her direction and any of you can pick up on several sub-contextual and nonverbal cues that cause her meaning to become clear.

<<Yes, they are being taken advantage of.  Be wary friends, those with nimble fingers often have nimble ears>>









*OOC:*


Taking ten on a bluff check for a total of 21 (or 22 if charming comes into play) to send a secret message to the rest of the group.  Also, sorry for the delay, I can almost never post on tuesdays or wednesdays, due to my clinical shifts


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2011)

No one appears to make any special note of the party or it's discussions as the preaching continues. All eyes in the crowd still seem to be drawn to the preacher (when there isn't an acolyte actively urging donation), and those not in the crowd don't seem to take much note of it, including the guards who move by on patrol. Their behavior suggests this sort of thing is commonplace. 

The activity of the acolytes doesn't seem to escalate, as they seem content with their intimidation tactics and the pick-pocketing you noted earlier, and eventually, their bags full, they return to the preacher, who wishes the crowd to 'Live for the Living God!' and concludes his sermon. As the robed priests make their way back in the direction of the temple, the crowd begins to disperse, their soft murmuring growing back to the rabble of a mid-day crowd again soon enough, and the adventurers find themselves once again part of what seems a normal city throng.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 3, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"Well, that was....   disturbing."  He comments quietly to the others as the crowd disperses, moving back towards the shops with the others.  "Let's continue our tour before heading back.  I don't think we should take any actions before we talk with Inar."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 4, 2011)

Quioan nods.  "I agree - we'll see what he has to say.  I assume he's noticed more than just these sorts of incidents, to have us make the trip up here like we did."  Looking at the monk, he adds, "Good spot, by the way - I'm ashamed to say I didn't notice their thieving."


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2011)

*GM:*  So, was there any more scouting /questioning/investigating you guys wanted to do before meeting Inar in the evening? I'll probably push ahead to that tomorrow if I haven't heard any objections.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 7, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Until we know more from Inar, Yo feels it is too risky to do much more until then, just get a grasp of the surroundings and watch.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ditto for Quioan; push away.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Agreed.  Nothing more at the moment so I'm good with jumping to the meeting with Inar.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2011)

Having decided to avoid too much activity until they can meet with their contact, the party makes its way back to the Eel's Belly, where the lady innkeep is currently absent, though her newphew hands you a note upon your return. Breaking the seal reveals a short instruction in a tight hand:

_At the Hidden Clearing, tell Genevieve you're there to try the boar and raven special._

It's signed "IP."

****

The innkeeper pouts a bit when you tell her you'll be taking dinner elsewhere, but points you to the Hidden Clearing easily enough. It's just after sunset when you arrive. Made from enormous timbers, the Hidden Clearing is a long hall, open at both the front and back, filled with wooden tables and benches. Dozens of people gather here, eating, drinking, and laughing. One table of patrons even carries on with a bawdy song that seems to have most of the folk smiling.

Extricating herself from a table of handsy patrons, a smiling but clearly a bit exhausted serving woman greets you.

"Welcome to the Clearing, folks. Genevieve," she says with a small curtsy. "New in town? You can sit anywhere ya like. Me or one of the other girls make the rounds pretty quickly."


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2011)

Quioan is somewhat surprised by the instructions and their associated secrecy which are waiting for the group back at the Eel's Belly.  That said, it only serves to highlight the gravity of the situation, or at least, Inar's perception of it.  After reading the note, Quioan passes it to one of the others, and returns to his and Yoshi's room, where he spends his time reading until the group sets out for the Hidden Clearing.
*  *  *
As he enters the tavern in question, the elf smiles slightly to himself at the crowd.  _It seems as though Inar intends to have us hiding in plain sight._  At the hostesses greeting - which, he notes, includes the surprisingly astute observation that the group is not from the area - he says, "Tell me, do you serve the boar and raven special anywhere?  Or is there special seating for that?  It's what we came for, and we sure would hate to miss it."  As he speaks, the elf looks the woman perhaps a bit too directly in the eye.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2011)

Elenka follows Quioan's lead and figuring that a male spokesman will get them farther with a female server just listens as he asks for the boar and raven special.  She can't resist muttering quietly to herself, however...

"Do you _know_ what ravens eat?"

She shudders and pastes a smile on her face.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Leaving his backpack behind, as it basically contains travel and survival gear and not needed in such a town like this, he follows the others to the Hidden Clearing.  The only thing he carries is the robe hanging from his body and the sandals strapped to his feet.

As Quioan talks with the hostess, Yoshiki casually scans the hall including its clientele.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2011)

[sblock=Yoshiki]The monk doesn't notice anyone out of place. The feast hall appears so far to be a normal gathering of folk looking for food and drink.[/sblock]

You're Inar's people, then," she says, rolling her eyes and sighing with relief. "Thank whatever gods you pray to. If I had to remember that bloody secret code phrase for one more night ... sorry. He's been at this for over a week. You're looking for the back corner. Hard to miss him, all alone at the table."

Indeed, at the back corner, alone at a large table sits a robust man, wearing green and brown leathers
and cloaked in a large bearskin. A longbow rests against the table next to him. He looks up with a broad smile and says, “Ah, cousin Galen wasn't just blowing smoke. Welcome,” He sweeps out his arms in an inviting gesture to encompass the table, already set with four empty mugs and plates and a large pitcher of ale. Genevieve appears almost on your heels and places a tray of roast boar and forest vegetables on the table. 

"Also tiring? Watching the cook cry as I threw this tray away every night for the last week," she says with a wink just before disappearing back into the crowd.

As the party sits, you notice the sound of the festive crowd seems to fade. Inar grins.

"You're not imagining it. Oddity of the acoustics in this place: this particular table seems to have it's own, well, bubble. Harder to hear the row out there, and nearly impossible for them to hear us over their own din. I find it pretty useful for meetings with friends from out of town, as it were, for obvious reasons."

As Inar piles roast and vegetables on his plate, he jumps right to it, "So, tell me what you know so far. I hate being redundant."


----------



## Qik (Nov 9, 2011)

Quioan notes with pleasure that Inar seems to be a man of the wood, and further appreciates the man's directness. Returning the man's greeting with a nod and a slight smile, the elf seats himself at the table, his back to the central hubbub of the dining room, where he begins to help himself to both the ale and the roast.  The latter, in particular, is delicious, and a welcome change from the food from their journey.  The captain's cooking was more than adequate, but there's only so much you can do when on the water for so much time.  As he eats, the elf begins to relay what the group has learned thus far.

"Just a few pieces here and there, really.  For myself, what I don't know is almost as telling as what I do.  I've traveled enough to merit surprise at having never heard the name of Owbej before.  It seems unlikely that I wouldn't have at least heard mention of it in passing were it to have a history or respectable following."

"There's also their temple, which we snuck a look at this afternoon.  Impressive - in fact, too impressive for an apparently new religion.  I'd have figured that it would take a significant amount time to amass the wealth required to build a temple like that, not to mention a following large enough to necessitate it.  Again, it's unusual enough to catch a knowing eye."

"Anna met a poorfolk on our journey up here who spoke of a friend who  had been taken in by the church - seemed to be doing  pretty well for himself."

"We also had the opportunity to interrogate a pirate on our way into the city.  He mentioned that they have orders to avoid the ships of Owbej's followers, and that their originator was important enough to merit their compliance."

The elf licks his greasy fingers clean and folds them as he relays the most damning piece of knowledge the group has obtained thus far.  "Finally, when we were outside the temple this afternoon, we saw a group of devotees giving a street sermon.  Seemed innocent enough at first, but Yoshiki and Anna were able to spot them stealing from others in the crowd - rings, coin purses, that sort of thing - as the speaker distracted the crowd."  The elf arched his eyebrows.  "Obviously not standard practice for a much-beloved religion."  Looking at the others, Quioan added, "Does that about cover it?"


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 9, 2011)

Taking a seat across from Quioan, Yoshiki keeps a passive eye on the rest of the now silent hall as the elf tells the man what we know, taking some food the drink in the process.  When the ranger finishes, Yoshiki speaks for the first time.  "Yes, that about covers it.  We understand you were needing fresh faces to infiltrate their ranks.  Given that, do you think it is safe for us to be seen here sitting with you?  I would have preferred something a little more... shall we say, private."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2011)

Inar shrugs at Yoshiki's concerns. "This is one of the few places Owbej hasn't a hold. It's what I like about it. Besides, I need new faces because I'm nosy and judgmental, and everyone in this city knows it. If I _wasn't_ seen grilling you shortly after your arrival into town, it would be more suspicious than this. If you want, you can dramatically storm off when we're done."  For good or ill, Inar seems satisfied with his own precautions, whatever they may be. 

He returns his attention to Quioan, then, nodding at his report. "Good, then you've skimmed most of what's going on here. The cult of Owbej showed up out of nowhere about 2 years ago, just a tiny missionary band, but within a year, they'd somehow raised the funds to construct that temple. Their power and influence has just grown since. I'm assuming you had the sense not to report that little incident you witnessed today? The guard these days have a habit of summarily dismissing any such accusations; they even have extra patrols assigned just to keep an eye out for thieves and intruders to the temple. Lost a good man to the stocks trying to pull a sneak-in job to get what we need."

He glances to Anna to acknowledge her information. "Your friend may have the right of some of it. The cult's seen out frequently aiding the poor or preaching. But you've seen what a good cover that kind of thing can be. I think it goes beyond simple pickpocketing. Blackmail, extortion… hells, I saw them beat a poor cobbler to within an inch of his life while some guardsmen held back the crowd, all because he was supposed to have stolen from the temple and 'Owbej's justice is swift and terrible.'"

Inar turns his attention back to the group as a whole, quickly stuffing a piece of roast in his mouth and washing it down before he continues.

"But like I said, I'm a direct sort. Everyone knows how I feel about this little religious invasion, and they know all the men loyal to me. Well, all the men loyal to me who would be in a position to get inside that place. I know the fingers of this cult spread far, but I know there are still some highly-placed people who would have enough clout to bring them down if only we had enough proof. But until we have that, exposing them just paints a target on their backs.

"The proof is in there. I know it. No one manages that much money without keeping records of some sort. But between the city guard, the temple itself, and the fact that I still can't tell you how many of those buggers there are because they all wear those bloody masks … well, a direct assault or breaking an entering aren't in the cards."

He smiles now, digging into his vegetables and downing the last of his ale before continuing. He raises an eyebrow and can't quite contain his excitement about his latest finding.

"But a few months ago, a tiny little group headed north, supposedly on a pilgrimage. Little over a month later, they came back minus a few folk and looking much the worse for wear. I heard grumbles, and sent a note off to Galen. Sure enough, right around the time I figure my message should have been arriving up in Venza, a larger group, this one led by a female in blue robes, boarded a boat north, themselves. 

"I'm pretty sure the female is their leader, though with the masks, like I said, who the hells can be sure? But what I do know is that they're down a good chunk of people and their strength and attention is split. Seems to me now's the perfect time to get someone in there, while there are still a couple of weeks before that new mission has a chance of returning. Thank the gods for Renlow and whatever speedy-boat secrets he keeps, eh?

"I know they've been interviewing applicants semi-regularly at The River's Tears, a tavern 'cross the street from the temple. Next meeting is scheduled for tomorrow night. Get yourselves in, but don't go doing anything crazy just yet. Lay low, earn their trust, get a feel for the place. I'd say give it a week, then as soon as you can find a night to sneak out … " he jabs a thumb toward the back entrance to the feast hall. "Kitchen entrance is back that way. Give 'em the roast and raven line again, and I'll be there to hear what you know, then it might be time to make a real move to grab evidence.

I'm guessing questions come now, but I've been gabbing and I'm hungry, so have at while I stuff my face," Inar says with a grin, and begins to do just that. He's not piggish, but neither is the bear-cloaked man's table manner especially refined as he indulges in the offerings on the table.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 10, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo listens intently as the man describes the situation.  But as the man stuffs his face, he starts firing off a few questions.  "Interviews...  What are they interviewing for?  What kind of positions?  If we are 'hired', why wouldn't we be able to check in more often?  Would we be locked inside?  Would they monitor us?  Is there any word on the street about what goes on inside?  What about this pilgrimage?  Rumors?"  His mind is racing as spouts out questions while the man eats, racing from one topic to another.  He has to force himself to stop and wait for the man to answer one of them first.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 10, 2011)

Anna listens intently to the information before chiming in: "Don't worry too much Yo, this sort of thing is right up my alley."

Turning to Inar she continues "It would be nice to know what they are looking for though, if you could give us any more information about that..."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2011)

Elenka is glad that Anna is confident because she isn't too sure.  She isn't shy about tucking into the food spread across the table, however, and once she has a bit of food in her stomach she feels much better.

"Is there a noticeable change in behavior once taken in as an acolyte?  Charming magics could be a problem if they use them to cement the loyalty of their recruits."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 10, 2011)

Quioan listens intently, first to Inar, then his colleagues.  He's surprised by the sudden overflow of questions from the normally reserved Yoshiki, and nods in turn as each of the other three raise intelligent points and concerns.  At Elenka's comments, he says, "I suppose that's the only concern, is that our autonomy is somehow threatened - well, that and being seen through, of course.  What about those we saw today?  Did they seem in their right of mind?"







*OOC:*


What kind of check would I roll to see if we noticed anything "mindless" about those we saw today?


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2011)

*GM:*  Assessing behavior sounds like a Sense Motive check to me. You're all welcome to make them.     

Inar begins to chuckle as Yoshiki rattles off his list of queries, and the others follow with a few more of their own. He holds up a hand, finishing the oversized bite in his mouth, then washes it back before answering. He faces the monk first:

"Well, far as I can tell, the temple doesn't have any staff. Just members. While I say interview, fact is you'll be asking to join as supplicants to the order. Other than the empty hogwash they spout during those daily street gatherings, the temple itself doesn't hold any kind of public services, though, so I don't know how the order's really ranked. Since I see by far more white robes than gray, and nearly no black ones, my best guess is that the colors mark your standing. 

"I don't know for sure that you won't have an opening sooner, but given how little we know about this place, I'd rather you take more than less time to gather as much information as you can. Honestly, I've never seen a single member of the faith out and about. The buggers seem to definitely be a pack-run lot. And if I'm right about what kind of scoundrels they are, I gotta assume they've kept those secrets guarded by not giving over their trust to newcomers right away. A week's my best guess on a good amount of time to let natural suspicion wane; play good little zealots and I figure you'll either get them to drop their guard in general, or at least be able to pick up some bit of info on how you might get in and out. 

"I'm afraid I have nothing on whatever pilgrimage the others went on; hells, I'm only guessing that's what it is, I'm afraid. Like I said, I've been trying to pry information out of that place for a while now, but they've managed to sabotage every effort I've made. Honestly, if I knew more, I probably wouldn't have had to send for you." the ranger's frustration at his lack of intelligence on the cult is obvious.

"There's rumors of various stripe, I suppose, but I've told you the things I can substantiate. If you're game for my plan, though, probably isn't going to hurt to ask around 'out of curiosity,' as it were. Just remember, with so much secrecy about 'em, I'd only believe about half of what you hear."

To Anna he adds, "Like I said, they don't hold public services, so it's hard to tell for sure what they're looking for. Seems most of the folk willing to convert are loners or wanderers or otherwise people without much in the way of family or local ties, but I can't say as I've heard of much of anyone turned away." Inar frowns as he considers this piece of information.  "Well, unless you count the guardsman I tried to push through, but by then I'd showed my hand, I'm afraid. Which, again, was why I needed new blood."

The ranger takes a moment to drink down another swig of ale before turning to Elenka.

"Truth to tell, miss, it's damnably hard to tell who's who once they join the order, because of the masks. I've never yet seen a cultist outside the walls without one on. And with that pack instinct they have going on, I've never been able to peel any members off to even ask for a name. I don't have any kind of analyzing magics of my own, though, so I couldn't tell you for sure about charms. If you've got magical talents among you, I'd suggest hitting up the street preaching tomorrow to see if you can find any? It's the only outside activity I know the temple participates in, though even that's at different times of day." 

Finally he looks to Quioan and shrugs.

"I think the whole lot of them are off, but I have obvious biases. Your instincts are probably as good as mine."


----------



## Qik (Nov 10, 2011)

Quioan nods.  "I have the ability to check them for magic.  Probably a wise precaution before we head over to The River's Tears tomorrow night."  The elf waits to see how the others respond to Inar's information.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2011)

Elenka nods as she listens to Inar's response to the multitude of questions they plied him with.

"If only I had thought to check for the presence of magic earlier when we were observing them..."

She chews her lip a moment before giving a final nod.

"Well, then.  It looks as if a brief scouting tomorrow and then the River's Tears, yes?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 10, 2011)

"That sounds about right," agrees Quioan.  Turning to their host, the elf says, "My appreciation for the meal.  Here's hoping we get the chance to have another one soon enough," he adds, raising his mug for a moment, the implied danger of their impending mission hanging in the air.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 12, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo listens to the responses from everyone and the apparent end of the discussion for now.  "Dinner tomorrow night at the River's Tears then it is."  He digs into the roast before him to get his fill before everyone is done and they leave.  Turning to the others, "Any ideas on what we should do before then?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2011)

Inar chuckles around a mouthful of food, pointing to Quioan's upraised mug. "Well, I'd say, if you're all done with questions and with eating, you're probably better off tossing that mug at me and storming off if your plan's to play this off as a confrontation," he says with a wink, acknowledging Yoshiki's earlier concerns as to the public nature of their meeting.

        *GM:*  Giving GlassEye and toasterferret a chance to confirm they've no further questions for Inar. I have a wedding to attend this weekend and the associated ancillary stuffs with that sort of thing tends to generate (also, day-after recovery  ), so will probably be Monday before next update, anyway.


----------



## Qik (Nov 12, 2011)

The elf shrugs at Yoshiki's question.  "Other than test the Living God's faithful for magic tomorrow?  Wait, I suppose, and prepare ourselves for what lies ahead."

At Inar's response, Quioan smiles and looks at the others.  "Just say the word," he grins.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2011)

Elenka doesn't appear to have any further questions and continues to nibble at the food in front of her occasionally glaring at Inar for effect.

"Maybe Anna or I could slap him.  That sounds fun."

Her repressed chuckles turns into more of a smirk as she considers it.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> "Maybe Anna or I could slap him.  That sounds fun."




Inar's guffaw is quick and loud. He points to Elenka, his face split in a wide grin. 

"This one's a lady after my own heart," he says.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 13, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

As he finishes off his meal, Yo looks at the others.  "Shall we?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 13, 2011)

Quioan nods, a slight smile on his face, and gestures with his hand towards Inar.  "After you, ladies."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2011)

Elenka winks at Inar just a moment before her face takes on a look of righteous indignation.

"Well, I never!"

She throws her fork down on the table with a clatter and abruptly pushes back from the table.  The chair topples over backwards as she stands and she leans forward and slaps Inar hard enough to leave a red mark on his face.  Elenka whirls and stiffly stomps away from the table making every effort to avoid catching anyone's eye by looking down at the floor as she leaves the tavern.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* Bluff: 1d20+4=17[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2011)

The look of respect for the strength of Elenka's slap is but the briefest of moments  before he falls into the charade. His face turns a red to mask the mark of the summoner's hand as he throws his mug of ale against the near wall. 

"Ungrateful, the whole lot of you!" he bellows. "You don't want my help, get the hells out of my town if you know what's best for you!" he bellows. And despite the sound-baffling of the table, stares from others in the hall make it clear they've heard this, at least. 

Whether she's fully aware of what's happening or not, Genevieve appears with a look of exhausted frustration. "Really, Inar? What did you say to this one?" she starts, hands on her hips. 

"Me? It's not my fault there's another batch of crazy folk got themselves all ready to bow down to that..."

Inar's voice, falling below a yell, is quickly lost. Between the returning rabble of a crowd apparently used to this kind of thing and the special acoustics of his table, by the time the party is but a table away, you can only guess at the apparently angry exchange between Inar and Genevieve before the serving woman throws a rag at him, points to the mess of ale on the wall, and storms off, herself.


----------



## Qik (Nov 13, 2011)

All too prepared to play along with the charade himself, the elven ranger is preemptively outdone first by Elenka's masterful performance, then by Genevieve's appearance.  In the end, Quioan instead opts to simply shoot their host a glare before following Elenka out of the tavern and into the night beyond its doors.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 13, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

As Elenka and Quioan both perform their act, Yo stands up quickly throwing his chair back as well.  He raises his right hand as if to belt the guy, but acts as if he thinks better of it and restrains himself.  Seeing Elenka storm out, he instead simply backs away for a few steps, keeping his eye focused solidly on Inar before turning around and quickly moving to catch up with the exiting ranger and summoner.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2011)

Other than the temporary stares of some of the feast hall's patrons, the row with Inar doesn't appear to provoke any kind of opposition, and the party soon finds itself in the dimly-lit streets of Martna, their bellies and heads full from the evening meal.

        *GM:*  So, what's the plan? Anything else you want to do / discuss this evening? Move on to morning (and if so, where to once you've awoken)?


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2011)

Once outside Elenka waits for the others to catch up.

"I can't believe the nerve of that man!"

Unless others have a plan to do something else, Elenka will begin walking towards their inn to get a good night sleep and ready for their brief scout in the morning and the meeting later.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]I'd say to the inn to sleep then move forward to the marketplace for our magical scouting.
Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 21
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki silently follows Elenka back towards the inn, keeping his eyes out for any undue attention that the group may have created.

Once back at the inn, Yo says goodnight to the girls and heads back to his room with Quioan where he performs some restful meditation in preparation for the day ahead, clearing his mind.

In the morning, Yo will ask of the group in private, "Do you think we should check-out?  I have a feeling we won't be staying here again any time soon."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 14, 2011)

"Hmm...Probably a good idea," agrees Quioan.









*OOC:*


I think the plan is to head over to the square we spotted the preacher-thieves yesterday and douse them with detect magic.  If something shows, it'll be worth discussing, but if not, then we can fast-forward to the recruiting session this evening as far as I'm concerned.

I'll preemptively roll a Know (Arcana) check in case the Detect Magic does register.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 14, 2011)

Following Elenka out of the hall, Anna turns but for a brief moment to call out "Bastard!" before joining the other in the street.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2011)

Satisfied that you've made enough of a scene to distance yourselves from any suspicions that you're working with Inar (and, apparently, get him in some level of hot water with Genevieve), you retire to the inn to rest until the morning. After a quick but tasty breakfast, during which the bubbly innkeeper expresses her sympathies to Elenka and Anna ("Oh, that Inar, he's got a good heart, but with too much drink and too much pretty close by ... well, he can be crass, I know."), the quartet makes their way back toward the center of town to wait for the street preaching.

You haven't long to wait, as today's appearance seems to be much earlier than yesterday's. Quioan quickly invokes his arcane sight, and surveys the robed men.

        *GM:*  Quioan can identify all the auras just by taking 10 (the highest is DC 17), so I'm not going to bother making you roll a boatload of checks     

[sblock=Quioan]The white robes appear to be untouched by magic so far as you can tell. The gray and black exhibit faint auras, but none which would lead you to suspect magical compulsion. The gray and black robes both show abjuration magics; the shape of the auras suggests they're wearing magical armor under their robes. Two faint curative auras hang from the belts of each gray robe. Probably potions. The belt line of the black robe has two more curative auras(one slightly stronger than the other), and an additional aura of glamering magic.

While the cultists don't appear to be under any kind of gaes or charm, they certainly appear to be ready for a far more physical confrontation than your ordinary street preacher.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 15, 2011)

After finishing his inspection of the priests, Quioan pulls the others off to a relatively private portion of the square.  "No suggestion of any charms or other sorts of compulsions, but that lot is definitely prepared for more than a day's preaching: the blacks and grays both seem to be wearing magical armor, and each of those also seem to be carrying cure potions.  The one in the black robe seems to be carrying additional curatives, as well as something with a sort of glamor magic.  Hard to tell beyond that, but whatever it is, I doubt its purpose is to spread the word of the Living God."  

Shooting the so-called holy man with a final glance, the elf says, "Well, I suppose we've little to do but burn time until this evening?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2011)

*GM:*  bump. I'll give it to tomorrow, since I know toasterferret for sure said Tuesday and Wednesday are difficult days for posting. If no one wants to do any more nosing / asking around by then, I'll shove on to recruitment.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 16, 2011)

Elenka takes Quioan's arm and smiles at the elven archer.

"Well then, we've time for a stroll to explore a bit of the good city of Martna."  As an aside she quietly adds, "I'd rather like to know a bit more of the city before we get involved deeper in this."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]I don't really need to have a big description of the city or anything; just want Elenka to familiarize herself a bit with it, just in case.
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 16, 2011)

Quioan nods at the unassuming summoner.  "Aye - a wise idea."  With that, the elf continues on, his keen eyes taking as much of the city as he can muster.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 17, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki tries to blend in with the crowd until Quioan pulls him away.  He follows, trying not to draw attention to his leaving of the crowd prematurely.

Yo frowns and shakes his head to Quioan assessment of the magical armor and protections worn by the so-called priests.  "This isn't going to be easy if they catch on to us."  But he agrees to Elenka's remark.  "Yes, let's see what else we can find today before our indoctrination later tonight.  In the meantime, let me get my stuff from our room."

Returning to the Inn, Yo grabs his backpack and prepares to follow the others around town.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 17, 2011)

As the quartet heads away from the square, Quioan once again nods his agreement, this time in response to the monk.  "You're right - the fact that they take combat readiness that seriously is both indicative of their aims as well as the lengths to which they're willing to go.  And that's in public - what they do out of sight is anyone's guess at this point."  The elf sighs, with a slight trace of melancholy.  "Well, I suppose we're going to find that out."


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Game update in process, but while you wait: If I did my math right, it looks like Anna's just earned enough XP (with time xp to date) to bump her to level 4 (I see her at 6071 xp with the below award). [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] , feel free to process her level up. There've been two in-game days where you guys have been fairly free to explore / prepare, so I've no problem assuming Anna finished mastering her level stuff in the midst of that, probably in concert with Yoshiki's own level up.

Also, since you're ostensibly exploring town, if any of you want to spend some of your gold at the shops in town, I don't see why you couldn't. If you want anything you'd have to roll for in Arcane Row, you'll have to roll for it here using the same rules.

*Time Awards: 10/29/11 - 11/17/11 (19 days):*

*Yoshiki* (level 4): 19 x 22 = _418 xp_
                   19 x 25 = _475 gp_ 

*All others* (level 3): 19 x 15 = _285 XP_
                      19 x 17 = _323 gp_

Expect a summary of exploration / jump ahead to the evening next.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2011)

Despite Yoshiki's concerns, the cultists don't appear to take any special note of the party. Of course, with thier masks, there are no facial expressions to read, so anything's possible. In any event, they stay with their task, mingling with the crowd during the preaching as they did yesterday.

With the exception of the massive temple, Martna is by and large an unremarkable town. Whether drawn by the temple or naturally structured as such, Martna, poorer residences reside on its outskirts. The density of merchants increases noticably in direct relation to distance from the temple.  Those homes which are mixed in toward the commerce-heavy center of town are compact but impressive, and clearly belong to the richest citizens. 

It's a bit odd, then, when you enter The River's Tears after sunset and discover it deserted. Apparently, you're much earlier than you thought. 

This main taproom contains a number of tables, including one long table, a bar with stools, and a raised platform for performers. A gruff barkeep juts his chin toward the empty tables as you enter, as if to tell you to have a seat. He doesn't seem much for words, though, as he merely grunts his greeting and returns to cleaning mugs.

You've barely time to consider the best position when a young half-elf enters. He's unkempt, but certainly nowhere near as poorly-hygienic as Nevil was. Joining the apparent meme of the evening, he grunts as he sees you, then sulks into a corner, crossing his arms and tapping his foot nervously as he waits.  

        *GM:*  If you guys decided to do any shopping due to the last post, we can retrofit that easily enough.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 17, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

As the second person grunts at them, Yo grunts in response.  He tries to hide the smirk that wants to form across his face.  He sort of follows the elf and picks a table near him, but trying not making it obvious that he is doing so.  He looks for any sign of what the special for the evening is.  "I wonder what they are serving tonight?" he says quietly to the others as they presumably sit down at the same table.  He looks toward the bartender to try to get his attention.  "At the very least we could get something to drink."









*OOC:*


Yoshiki has nothing to buy.






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 17, 2011)

Quioan nods distractedly at Yoshiki, clearly preoccupied by the larger purpose of their presence at the tavern.  Seating himself, he crosses legs, purses his lips, and begins to wait.  Patience seems to come easily enough to one well over a hundred years of age.









*OOC:*


I'm in the process of gearing up for some traveling, so I'm being a bit slack about going over Q's equipment to see if I can drop any weight to make room for some blunt arrows, at the very least.  I'll probably get a chance to do so in the next couple of days; doesn't seem like an urgent rush.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 17, 2011)

Anna sits down with Yo and Quinoan whispering under her breath "They sure seem a friendly sort...

She sits comfortably and waits patiently.









*OOC:*


thanks for bearing with my schedule the past few days guys.  I'll level Anna tonight.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2011)

The young half-elf stares daggers at Anna as his apparently keen hearing picks up her comment. 

"Don't imagine you'd be so keen on making fast friends if _you'd_ been living on the streets the past few weeks," he grumbles back.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 17, 2011)

Elenka sits quietly.  She's a bit nervous but doesn't want to let it show with fidgeting so she clasps her hands in her lap.

"Wonder how long until we get started?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2011)

The party waits perhaps twenty minutes, the young half-elf sulking in the corner, the barkeep quietly cleaning his glasses, and then a group of six masked cultists arrive, three dressed in white robes, two in gray, and one in black. It's the same color configuration as the street preaching sessions, though between the masks and shapeless robes, it's anyone's guess if these are the same individuals. 

They look about the room and move toward the stage, arraying themselves on the floor as the black robe in attendance steps up, then turns to face the room. Whether he's glaring or not, the metal mask provides the effect of same in any event.

With a strong, deep, rich voice, he calls out, “You have come here to seek the power and glory of Owbej, and I am here to tell you that he has found you worthy!”

“All praise the Living God!” the arrayed cultists puppet back in unison.

“He is proud of you,” the black-robed figure continues, his voice growing steadily louder, “for taking this, the first of 31 steps to enlightenment, the path of righteousness, the stairs to power and glory. Owbej is the one, true god. What other god so richly rewards those who follow him? What other god lives among his people, guiding them with his wisdom and his might? What other god can lead you to true salvation? None of them! Only Owbej can offer you the power, the fortune, and the glory that you desire. Will you join him?”

The final question, delivered in a truly impressively booming voice by this point, echoes through the room as the black robe folds his arms and waits for an answer.

"I'm in!" the half-elf calls out. His mood seems to have lightened slightly during the speech, as he winks at the party and conspiratorially adds under his breath,  "Gotta be better than the Harran, and definitely better than Dad …"


----------



## Qik (Nov 18, 2011)

_Bloody hell - 31 steps?  Hopefully it won't take past 4 or 5 to expose these frauds_, thinks the elf, fighting his eyebrows' urge to arch.  Quioan sits back in his chair and waits to see what happens next.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2011)

Elenka tries very hard to silence that critical, investigative portion of her mind and accept everything as one of the newly initiated would.  When the black-robe calls out asking if any will join Owbej she calls out in the affirmative.

"Yes, I will!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 19, 2011)

Trying to follow Elenka's example, Quioan begins to nod his affirmation as well.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 19, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

_"He knows were worthy already?  That's setting the bar low." _ Yo thinks to himself.  Hearing Elenka already announce their affirmative, Yoshiki forces himself to smile and nod in the affirmative as well.  His thoughts continue to humor himself.  _"Step 1 complete!"_ 

OOC: Why do I feel like I'm joining the STO?

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 20, 2011)

Anna stands from her seat with the rest of the group.

"And I!" she proclaims, her face beaming.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2011)

"All Hail Owbej for swift wisdom!" the basso voice of the man in black robes rings out.

"All Hail Owbej!" the gathered faithful parrot back.

The speaker claps his hands together and points to the bar. 

"Barkeep! A feast for the newly faithful! We celebrate," he says. The barkeep nods and bows slightly as the men in robes move to the tables.

"The road to purity is a hard one, friends. Tonight, then, you rest and enjoy, for the real work is to begin. Order whatever you like, and the acolytes shall bring it you, compliments of The Living God!"

"I knew this was gonna work out," the previously-sullen half elf says with a smile. He turns to the figure in white robes who approaches him. "If you all are paying? Get me the best honeyed wine this place has, and a hefty steak, eh?"

The masked acolyte bows and moves to the bar, where the barkeep, having heard the order across the small room, runs back to the kitchen.

The three remaining white robes stand ready before the party's table, as the gray robes help the man in black down from the stage.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 20, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo thinks to himself, _"It is not right to prosper off the stolen goods of others, but I must act like I belong with the rest of them.  Something light though, I don't want to be sluggish in case something happens."_  He looks up at the white robed folk standing before the table and says, "I could really go for a nice lobster tail with butter and some steamed mixed vegetables.  And a glass of your best white wine."  He looks at the others, a look of inquiry on his face.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Not currently on him)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2011)

Elenka breathes deeply and lets the air out of her lungs in a rush.

"Ah, all hail Owbej!  And I'll take anything, as long as it isn't dried biscuit and salt pork!  And a bottle of sweet red wine."

She glances over at the sullen half-orc.

"A steak sounds divine."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2011)

Two of the white robes at your table bow and hustle off to put in Yoshiki and Elenka's orders as the third waits patiently for Quioan and Anna to order. The room is already filling with the aromatic scent of cooking beef as the barkeep hustles about gathering the various wines and placing goblets on trays for the white-robed faithful. The man in black sits at a table only one removed from the new converts, the gray robes moving to serve him themselves. 

"Clearly Owbej chooses men and women with good taste!" calls the deep voice as he hears people ordering. "Eat well, my friends, for soon the real work begins!"


----------



## Qik (Nov 22, 2011)

"Some sort of roast and a glass of water will do well," says Quioan, wanting to keep his wits about him.  As he waits for his food, he tries to be as inconspicuous as possible; he's curious of their recruiters, but also doesn't trust his ability to question them casually.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 22, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

_Okay, here goes nothing... _

Yoshiki lifts his newly filled glass of wine in the air and says to the man in black, "All Hail Owbej!" before taking a drink.  After sitting the glass down gently, he looks back over at the black robed man and asks as politely as he can, "Kind sir, if you don't mind me asking, what kind of work will our road to self-purity entail?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2011)

*GM:*  Want to get this big chunk done before American Thanksgiving takes over. Going to NPC Anna for now to move things along.     

Anna bats her eyelashes at the white robe and asks the acolyte to surprise her. He bows, and rushes to the kitchen.

Food and drink arrive in short order: Succulent steaks for the unnamed half-elf and Elenka, plump roast and veggies for Quioan, lobster drizzled with butter for Yoshiki, and Anna's 'surprise': a small pheasant cooked in aromatic herbs. However unassuming The River's Tears might be, they certainly seem to have a wide variety of cuisine. And, as each person samples the food, tasty cuisine, to boot. 

Bottles of white and red wines, as well as a pitcher of chilled water, make their way to the tables, as well, poured for each supplicant by the white-robed acolytes. As the party eats, the black-robed priest picks at a plate of fruits and cheeses and surveys the newcomers. 

Partway through the meal, Yoshiki raises his glass and calls to praise Owbej; the assembled robed figures almost instinctively repeat "All hail Owbej." The priest cocks his head to one side a moment, as if considering. The unmoving mask he wears makes the assessment a bit disturbing. Finally, he raises his own glass.

"All hail," he says and carefully drinks through the large frown built into the mask. "The tests of Owbej are many, tests of body and soul, of endurance and loyalty. But the rewards far outstrip the hardships, friend." he offers. As with the street preaching, this priest seems to specialize in speaking much without saying anything. 

The half-elf scoffs. "What's it even matter, little man?" he says, gulping down his wine to wash down a particularly large bite as he finishes off his steak. "Life's hard all over the place, so we just take what they dish out, and ... and ..." he doesn't manage to finish his sentence, though. The young man's eyes roll up in his head, and with a groan, he slumps over onto the table, where his attending white-robe stops him from falling fully to the floor.

"Well said, supplicant," the man in the black robes says. "What we've dished out is first food, then sleep. Everyone sleeps, and wakes again ready to earn Owbej's embrace," he finishes, standing and swaying. No, he's not swaying. The room is. Spinning and swaying, darkness moving in at its edges.

Yoshiki's legs give out from under him, but again, an acolyte is there to catch him. 

Elenka isn't far behind, slumping to the tabletop, avoiding smacking her forehead by the ready hand of a white robe.

Anna and Quioan barely have time to recognize what's happening before they, too, fall into darkness. 

*****

When the world comes back, The River's Tears is long gone. Instead, you each awake on a simple straw mat, scratching at bites from the fleas it clearly contains. You are each in individual, small cells arrayed along one side of a stone corridor. Each cell has iron bars that swing on a hinge, though they are also all locked at the moment. 

You barely have time to realize that your gear is all missing before you hear, "Bollocks," coming from a familiar, moody voice. "Should'a known nothin's that good." The half-elf, as well, appears to be locked in one of the cells.

"Ah, but Owbej provides," comes another familiar voice, the deep bass of the priest from the Tears. He comes down the corridor with white-robed acolytes, each bearing a folded white cloth and a bowl of water.

The masked, black-robed priest paces down the narrow stone hallway, looking in each of the cells. “I must apologize for the way that you were brought here,” he begins with a calm, even tone. “We must be sure that you are pure and properly prepared to join the faith. Today you shall fast and meditate on the glory of Owbej. This evening, you shall be sworn in and given your masks, made one piece of the greater whole. You shall become acolytes, and be allowed upon the first step of enlightenment. Rejoice! The path of glory and fortune shall be open to you.”

The cultists place the cloth and water before each of your cells, bow to you, and follow the man in black out of the area. 

"Guess we're supposed to put these on, eh?" the half-elf says, lifting the fabric and seeing it's a robe. "Name's Thon, by the by. Thon Vissior." He chuckles. "Guess this is the hard part they were talkin' about, huh?"

[sblock=ooc]Fort saves (DC 30) vs poison: Elenka; Anna; Quioan; Yoshiki (1d20+1=9, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+4=8) 

The knockout poison was more or less inevitable given the way the adventure's written. I apologize if anyone feels shoehorned.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  ETA: Also, hope everyone caught that there's now an official LPF forum


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not at all, and thanks for NPCing Anna, I don't want my hectic schedule to hold us up at all.







Anna sits up, her head still spinning slightly from the drugged meal.

"Nothing is ever easy is it?" she asks no-one in particular, before wearily rubbing the sleep from her eyes.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 23, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki sits up, coming to a cross-legged position, and closes his eyes after the men leave.  He mediates for a few minutes, trying to cleanse himself of the poison.  He tries to think clearly, preparing himself for whatever tests of loyalty that is to come his way.  "Thon, the hard part is yet to come", he says to the half-elf without moving or opening his eyes.  He does not offer his name in return.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2011)

Elenka awakes parched and irritated she fell for one of the oldest tricks in the book.  Clearly these fellows meant business and she'd have to get her head on straight if the group was to get the best of them.  She quickly dresses and drinks the water.  

"All hail Owbej," she mutters.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]








*OOC:*


American Thanksgiving is starting for me early in the morning as I head to the airport to pick up family.  I likely won't be able to post again until Sunday night.  Please npc Elenka until that time.  Thanks.


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2011)

*GM:*  No worries. I'm out of town for a couple days following American T-day, as well, so things aren't likely to be particularly speedy over the holiday. It felt oddly appropriate to have you stuck in cells during that time. Maybe I'm learning to be a slightly evil GM after all.


----------



## Qik (Nov 28, 2011)

As he begins to slip into darkness, Quioan has time to register a mental curse for failing to be properly wary of the spoils offered by his hosts.  Were he to have remained awake for any longer, he would have blamed his failure to do so on their current mission's requirement of trickery, a requirement which he was already beginning to detest.  Stealth is one thing; subterfuge is quite another.

*   *   *

Quioan's first act in the return to awareness is to register a moderate headache.  "Oi,"_That one is lucky for his mask: if I could get a bead on his identity, I'd be sure to run him through later._  the elf half-speaks, half-grunts.  Sitting up and looking around at the others, he moves his head slowly in an effort to clear it, an altogether ineffective action.  At the appearance of one of Owbej's faithful, he can only sit silently, not trusting his tongue to maintain the ruse if it were allowed to issue forth.   Instead of this murderous course of action, Quioan can only inspect his own robe.  Ignoring Thon for the time being, the ranger looks to the others.  "Guess we should have seen something like this coming.  Everyone alright?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry for the extra delay, guys. The post-holiday workload catchup was heavier than I anticipated. Trying to get back on track post-haste...     



deisenhut said:


> "Thon, the hard part is yet to come", he says to the half-elf without moving or opening his eyes.






Qik said:


> "Guess we should have seen something like this coming.  Everyone alright?"




"Wait, there's worse? And why would you anyone see something like ... what do you guys know that you aren't telling?" Thon says, a rising level of panic (and volume) to his voice.


----------



## Qik (Nov 29, 2011)

Quioan turned a level stare at the nervous half-elf.  "Just cautious by nature, that's all."









*OOC:*


No worries, jk; I'm abroad until next week, so my access has been and remains spotty myself.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 29, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki chuckles slightly at the Half-Elf's panic, but forces himself back to calm.  "Remember, he said there are 31 steps.  That was just the first step" he replies to Thon.  He continues trying to meditate, but there is just too much commotion going on with the strange half-elf and the others.  He allows himself to open his eyes and slowly stand up.  Seeing the others putting on these robes.  He picks up his own and looks at it for a bit before pulling it over his head and letting it hang over his own robes.  "Ready for step 2."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2011)

As the others express discomfort and dismay or other attitudes about their confinement Elenka sits and considers the situation.  She doesn't have a way with locks and doesn't want to give away her own special abilities.  It looks like she is stuck in the cage for the moment.  She sighs.

"Other than a bit of a headache, I'm ok.  Not keen on being locked in a cell but if it leads to enlightenment...  Nothing I can do about the locks, anyway."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 30, 2011)

Quioan nods to Elenka, silently grateful that the summoner is better at concealing the group's true purpose than he seems to be.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2011)

Whether he calms or not, Thon stops asking questions as the group waits in the cells, and changes into his robes, following others' example. After a few hours, a man in black robes enters carrying water with which to refill your bowls, but as he doesn't speak, you can't tell if he's the same person who 'recruited' you.

"You know, all this prison cell stuff isn't really necessary, is it?" Thon says, his voice tight and eager to please. The masked black robe turns to him, shakes his head, and pours out the water on the floor, leaving the group as silently as he came. Panic or no, Thon learns the lesson, and remains silent when another (or the same? You still can't tell) black-robed herald enters hours later. This time, your refreshments, such as they are, are refilled. 

Eventually, as stomachs growl and exhaustion sets in, A small gaggle of gray robes enters, preceding one in black. As he speaks, you can't help but recognize the rich bass of the voice.

"It is time, supplicants. Your bodies and minds purified, it is time to declare your faith and earn the mask of Obwej." He steps back, and the gray robed priests step forward, releasing you from your cells, each standing close as an escort.

The man in black waits only long enough for the cell doors to open, then moves quickly out of the room with the cells. You have enough time to notice there's a door at the opposite end of the room, but little else. As you turn the corner, you see the white robed acolyte standing guard; he was likely there the whole time. swinging in a circle, you come to a stairway, and ascend to the first floor. 

The first room you enter is impressive. Plush, gilded chairs, a fine table made from highly polished darkwood, and a painting on each wall--each depicting the Living God as he battles all manner of foul beasts. You have no time to study the paintings, however, as you move out into the vestibule. 

Grand tapestries depicting the might and power of Owbej hang from the walls of this long vestibule, and a richly embroidered carpet runs down the center. Opposite the large doors at the west end is a pair of tall, slender doors, with a gigantic silver mask emblazoned on the front. A pair of smaller doors is set into the north and south walls. A flickering green light plays throughout this chamber from masked sconces that run along the walls.

"You will wait here to be summoned," the man in black says, and exits through the doors with the silver mask. You haven't long to wait, for the doors open again and a white robed acolyte beckons. Shepherded by the gray robed priests, you enter.

A large crowd of masked priests waits in this large room, standing along the rows of polished, black stone benches. While white robes shroud most of them, some wear gray, and a few wear black. In the center of the chamber rises a gigantic staircase of thirty one white marble steps, atop of which glitters a porcelain and gold mask, the holy symbol of Owbej. On the eighth step of the stairs stands a black-robed priest, who waits until the group stands at the base of the stairs. The group in gray moves to the second step, each in line with one of the supplicants. Each produces an iron mask from his robes.

"If you are ready, if you pledge yourselves to Owbej, stand on the first step and accept your mask. Don it as your promise of fealty to The Living God."

        *GM:*  Map of what you've seen so far attached. Your cells were in area T12. You are currently in T6.


----------



## deisenhut (Nov 30, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Without hesitation, Yoshiki gives a quick bow of his head and steps up to the first step.  He looks the gray robed man in the eyes and says, "I am ready."  But in his head he is really thinking, _"But if this is the second step, why am I standing on the first step?"_  His mental training enables him to not laugh at his own internal joke.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 1, 2011)

Elenka is only a moment behind Yoshiki in stepping forward to take her place on the first step.  She heads for one of the gray robes that she suspects is male looking him in the eyes as she goes and slightly accentuating the wiggle in her walk.  She stands silently on the step and waits for whatever comes next.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2011)

Yoshiki and Elenka each receive their masks, and as each covers his or her face, the cry echoes across the hall, "All hail Owbej!"

The gray robes bow to each of the pair, then gesture to have them step back to the floor.

Thon, clearly emboldened by the cheer of the crowd, steps forward to recieve his mask. He, too, elicits "All hail Owbej!" from the assembled faithful. He takes his place with the other two masked party members, shuffling slightly from foot to foot as he waits nervously for the remaining two supplicants to join in.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 1, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

_"Ha, now we are disguised like them.  Only my sandals will give me away.  This will make it much easier to snoop around later."_  Yoshiki waits quietly and patiently for the others to receive their mask, controlling his mind to prevent any nervousness of the situation to show in his body language.

OOC: Any penalties to perception wearing these masks?

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> OOC: Any penalties to perception wearing these masks?




        *GM:*  No general penalties, no, though you've already encountered the fact that shapeless robes + masked faces = a lot of individuals who are difficult to identify.


----------



## toasterferret (Dec 2, 2011)

Anna quietly steps forward to accept her mask, not saying anything, but trying her best to look awed and humbled.


----------



## Qik (Dec 2, 2011)

Quioan is the last to follow suit, donning his mask and finding himself glad that it hides the slight frown illicited from the cries of Owbej's true faithful.


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2011)

As before, when Anna and then Quioan don masks, the cheer rises up from the crowd, a wave of applause following as the final face is now covered. Quioan has barely stepped back into place before the black-robed man presiding over the room raises his arms, evoking instant stillness across the faithful. 

"You have accepted Owbej's embrace, and the Living God accepts you as one of his children. And as with all children, you must now learn your way in the world."

He gestures behind him, and several white robes hastily make way for the figure moving forward. While in general it's hard to tell one member of the faithful from another, you suspect the person striding forth through the parted crowd won't be so difficult to pick out. Besides standing a good head taller than anyone else in the room, with shoulders and girth to match, the filthiness of this one's gray robes and the rusted edges of the iron mask add both to the imposing nature of the figure and its ... uniqueness.

"I present you Tarkan, master of the priests and acolyte trainer," says the bass-voiced man in black. "His is the hand which will teach you the ways of The Living God. Heed him well and prove your worth, and you will gain your free member status."

The massive Tarkan bows slightly, then jabs his thumb to the doors back out to the vestibule. 

"Out," he says. He doesn't wait to see if you'll follow, but stomps off at a brisk pace, forcing you to scramble to keep up. 

Once you've left the assembled, who cheer once again before they close the doors behind you, Tarkan escorts you back downstairs, rattling things off quickly as he goes. 

"Alright, enough of the soft-shoe and nonsense," he growls. "You're mine now, weasels, and you do what I tell you or you answer to me. And you don't want to answer to me. 

"Rule one: you leave the basement, you have your robes and mask on. Anyone sees ya without 'em, they got my leave to beat ya bloody.

"Rule two: You go where I tell you when I tell you. I catch you somewhere else, I beat ya bloody.

"Rule three: You do what I tell you when I tell you. Decide you get to think for yourself, I beat ya bloody.

"Rule four: Don't ask stupid questions. Stupid questions get ya beat bloody."

The pattern to Tarkan's rules seems straightforward if nothing else.

You've descended through the stairs by the room with the overstuffed furniture, and are back below at this point. Instead of turning right back to the cells, you instead turn left. Several doors flank the long hallway you enter. A simple carpet, stained and worn, runs down the center of the hall. At the west end is the symbol of Owbej, crudely painted on the wall.

Tarkan smashes a fist into the door to his left, opening it with a loud bang.

"Rest up, weasels. You don't wanna be tired and slow when you start tomorrow. Bein' slow gets ya--"

"--Beat bloody?" Thon pipes up; you can hear the amusement in his voice. 

Apparently, so can Tarkan. He grabs the half-elf by the front of his robes and lifts him off the ground so that their masks clink together.

"You get one, weasel," he growls. "Do. Not. Test. Me."

Tarkan throws Thon through the doorway and onto the ground of the barracks, stepping over him to lead you in.

Eight wooden double bunks rest in this room, each outfitted with simple straw mattresses and a thin blanket. An everburning torch rests in a cloth-draped frame hanging from the ceiling above the communal table sitting in the center of the room, flanked by four chairs. Two chests lie open between the bunks, each one loaded up with fresh white robes. Pegs are mounted to the walls above the chests. Tarkan points to them.

"Masks go there. Now get to bed."

The large man steps back over Thon and slams the barracks door behind him. For now, at least, the five newest acolytes of Owbej are alone in the room.

"I don't think he likes me," Thon grumbles as he sits up and pulls off his mask.

        *GM:*  Map updated. You're now in T8


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 2, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

_Go ahead and try it you big overgrown thug.  I dare you! _ Yoshiki says to himself as he follows the "trainer" to the barracks.  His eye scanning him up and down, accessing his ability.  _You wouldn't stand a chance._

Once the big man has left, Yoshiki pulls off his mask and moves to claim one of the bunks in the corner away from the door.  Hanging his mask on the post, "If they are accepting new recruits nightly, there must be a lot of these barracks down here.  Unless the training is over with really quick...  or really deadly."  He glances at the half-elf as he says that last phrase.  After removing his robe, he continues, "So, no dinner before bed?  I was barely able to eat any of that Lobster and its been who knows how many hours since then.  I hope the have a good breakfast."  Removing his sandals and laying down on the bed, he places his hands behind his head and says, "But I wouldn't count on it."  He closes his eyes and clears his mind.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 3, 2011)

Normally, Quioan wouldn't give the over-compensatory threats of a man like Tarkan more than half a thought.  Then again, normally, the elf wouldn't be without a bow at hand.  Feeling vulnerable, and then repulsed by this sense of vulnerability, Quioan simply kept quiet and shuffled along with the others, hoping all the while that the group hadn't gotten themselves in over their heads.  _

At least Yoshiki can handle himself in such a situation._

In the room, the elf nods at the monk's observations.  "You're likely right, of course," he sighs.  "Well..." he trails off, looking at the others, hoping that his uncertainty isn't showing as much as he feels it.  "Off to bed?"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2011)

"I don't think he likes anybody."

Elenka sits down on a bunk she doesn't care which one, and slowly works out how to remove the mask.  She holds it in her hands a bit staring at it as Yoshiki and Quioan talk a short bit.

"Let's hope not deadly.  Best we sleep if we can.  The way things are going I wouldn't put it past them to be here well before the sun is up in order to keep us a bit out of sorts."

Seeming a bit subdued she gets up and hangs her mask before crawling onto the bunk again.  





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2011)

*GM:*  Two things: First, despite my efforts to pare down the grind, I'm finding there's a lot of you guys stuck unable to act in this section. I'm doing my best to push through it. I will say that the original printed adventure has a whole lot more of this that I excised.

Second, I'm going to be out of town Dec 7 - 9 with essentially no internet. Back home for the weekend, and I'll try to get caught up then, but wherever you are Tuesday evening may be where you're stuck until Monday. Again, my apologies in advance. 

Now then...     

Thon pulls himself to his feet and shuffles to the closest bed, falling to sleep almost instantly. Your growling stomachs make it a touch difficult, but exhaustion soon finds the full party drifting off...

****

"Oi! Shift change, grunts!"

You're all awakened brusquely in the morning. You notice the other bunks all filled during the night, though now there are just as many additional acolytes crowding the room. You're  informed, or rather gather by the gruff way the more veteran acolytes hustle you out of bed and flop into your places, that the faithful apparently serve in shifts. Part of Yoshiki's logistical question, then, seems to be that the barracks effectively accomodate three or more times the number of beds by virture of this shift system. 

There's little time to learn more, however, as someone hears the word 'breakfast.' However groggy you may be, your stomachs, at least, wake quickly and loudly as you follow the small crowd across the hall to the dining room. It may be no more than bread, water, and old fruit, but after at least a day without any food, no one's especially picky. 

You've barely time to finish when Tarkan enters and points to the quintet, and the blur of the day begins. 

"Masks on and upstairs," he barks out. The others in the room instinctively cower at the grimy priest's voice, but relax when they realize you're the target for now. Tarkan, as before, doesn't really wait to see if you're following, though he does seem to wait to speak again until he's heard the scramble of feet behind him.

"Rules part two," he growls as he leads you upstairs. "When you aren't assigned a duty, you can spend your time on the first floor or the basement as ya please. But don't expect a lot of that time, and don't even think about setting foot on the stairs to the second floor."

You move down the vestibule away from the large room where you were sworn to the faith. He pushes the massive pair of doors open with ease and leads you into the courtyard. Guards walk the wall as you catch sunlight for the first time in two days. As always, Tarkan doesn't pause to let your eyes adjust.

"Fresh air's good for the body blah, blah," he says dismissively.  "Just like the second floor, outside those gates ain't for you until I say you're ready. Today, you're gonna start by doin' the deliveries."

You're pointed to a rather full wagon with boxes and bags, and the five of you set to work carting supplies down to the kitchen, and to the foot of the grand staircase to the upper level (a pair of men in gray robes meet you at the foot of the stairway to take those supplies).

Once you've delivered the supplies, you're set to cleaning the stables, though there don't appear to be any horses in them at the moment. Still, Tarkan's imposing figure watches silently until you've moved hay around enough to satisfy him.

"Lunch," he says simply, and heads off. Half a loaf of bread, some fatty meat, a thin slice of cheese, and potato stew await you in the dining hall during your short respite.

As white robes reclaim your plates, Tarkan appears, tossing several buckets on the table filled with small brushes and a pungent soap. Your trainer leads you upstairs, points you to the water, and leaves you to the tedius task of cleaning the entire first floor with the causic soap. It's an exhausting next several hours, but you do have a good sense for what there is on this floor, discovering the small armory in the course of your duty. You recognize your own weapons here, though the rest of your gear must be stored elsewhere.

Hands and noses stinging from the cleaning experience, you plod back to the courtyard at Tarkan's beckoning. There, he begins to lecture you on interaction. This starts out as simple ways to walk as a group, keep composure, and not reveal one’s identity. After a while, it moves to less savory training, such as how to force someone to donate, and how to mock other faiths to make Owbej seem more powerful. There is the promise of tomorrow's lesson being how to deal with local guards and others who would interfere with the temple, but today's traning ends with no more other than that ominous hint.

Dinner is a simple vegetable stew with some inexpensive meat tossed in, coarse bread, and cheap wine, then it's on to evening prayer.

This session seems to be about half as full as you recall your swearing-in ceremony; apparently the others gather at another time, or have some other duties to which you aren't currently privvy. Garthia leads the procession through a number of rather pompous litanies and psalms to the Living God.

Your day already tiring and long, still the quintet has further duties. The sun has long since set, but under the light of the temple's everburning torches and some additional candlelight, you all gather at the large table in the room with the elegant chairs (a room for meeting with outsiders, you discover) copying holy texts for another hour. 

All of you are dragging by the time Tarkan finally leads you back downstairs to the barracks, where a couple acolytes already sleep as others don their masks for evening duties.

"I didn't have to beat anyone today," The big man says, his tone suggesting he's faintly surprised and probably disappointed. "Sleep it off and maybe you earn back your gear tomorrow" he says, turning on his heels and leaving. 

Thon takes his mask off and changes out of his now-filthy robes, flops onto the bed and almost instantly begins snoring, leaving the party as close to alone as they've been since they were drugged and brought to the temple.

        *GM:*  Map updated. I'm happy to expand any of the above you want more info on, of course, but wanted to give you guys the shape of things for now. Also, could each of you give me Perception and Sense Motive checks in your next update?


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 6, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Finally, once the group seems alone for the most part, Yo walks up to the others and says in a low voice so that only his comrades can hear:  "How are you holding up?  The food here is worse than on that barge."  After waiting for a response, he continues, "There has gotta be something else that we're nothing seeing about this operation.  Why would anyone sign up for something like this?  Probably just beating people into submission to support whatever operation is going on upstairs.  We should probably keep with this until we learn something about what that is and can report back."  Yo looks around to make sure none of those sleeping are trying to listen in.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2011)

As soon as Tarkan is gone Elenka strips off the mask with an obvious sigh of relief.

"Gods, I hate that thing already!  I'm sore everywhere.  And my hands...  I'll never look at servants the same again."

She is still staring at hands red and chapped from the caustic cleaning solution when she responds to Yoshiki.

"I'm holding up well enough, I suppose.  I only _wish_ we had some of Captain Renlow's cooking.  Your palette must be quite sensitive if you didn't like his food; it was very well prepared.

As for who would do this?  Anyone who is grasping for a better life; look at Thon, there.  I'm just afraid this is going to turn into a 'I'll deal with a little pain now, dish out a lot later and take what's coming to me' sort of thing."  She sighs.  "If they don't want us upstairs then that's likely the place we need to be."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
Perception: 1d20+5=19
Sense Motive: 1d20+2=3

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 7, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"It wasn't Renlow's cooking ability, that was just fine.  It was just the lack of fresh ingredients that limited what he could do."

"Are you thinking we should try to sneak up there?  Or, better yet, maybe you could send your wooden friend up there.  No, that would draw too much attention." says Yoshiki as he thinks out loud.  "But probably no worse than a group of people in white robes among all the grays.  I wonder what you have to do to get one of those gray robes.  If we can get our hands on some, we could put the gray robes on over our white ones, then pull the white ones off before going upstairs.  With the masks, they wouldn't know who we really were."  He looks at the others for input on his idea and questioning for other possible solutions.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 7, 2011)

Quioan's opinion of their mission officially moved from mild irritation to barely restrained rage about halfway through the cleaning of the first floor.  _I'm a 120 year old elven wizard and master-archer-in-training, not a godd*mn spy, and much less a household servant.  This is ridiculous._  Still, the elf was able to keep his temper in check as he went about the business of the day, perhaps buoyed by the possibility of ringing Tarkan's fat neck sometime in the near future.  As the group was ferried about from one chore to the next, he did his best to keep his head level (at least the masks had one benefit: preventing his face from betraying his emotions), and to soak in all the details of the faithful's compound.

*   *   *

"The food I don't mind; I've eaten worse when traveling through the wilderness.  My problem is being treated like a servant..."  The elf stopped himself for a moment to keep his voice from rising further.  When he continued, he seemed more under control.  "The absence of our gear, too, is an irritation, although at least we managed to locate our weapons."

As Yoshiki outlined the beginnings of a possible plan, Quioan listened thoughtfully.  When his turn to speak came, he said, "Well, I'm of two minds about it, to be honest.  On the one hand, the prudent move seems to be to wait a few days and see how quickly or not so quickly they expand our duties and access to the rest of the temple.  On the other hand, getting access to the second floor may not be forthcoming, in which case waiting will only be a waste of our time.  Setting aside the difficulty of procuring a gray robe, once we have it, stealth should be fairly easy."  Turning to his monk companion, Quioan continues.  "Not to volunteer someone other than myself, but if we do decide to sneak upstairs, I'd suggest that it be Yoshiki, since he's not nearly as restrained by the absence of equipment as the rest of us are."

"In any event, I would suggest we wait at least one more day before doing anything drastic, as much as I hate the thought of spending one more minute cleaning a floor."









*OOC:*


Just curious: was our armor in the armory as well as our weapons?

No worries about the pacing, jk: it's clear that's an integral part of the module, and I think you're doing a good job keeping things from getting bogged down.  My apologies for being slow myself - by the time you're back online, I should be back to a steadier posting rate.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 7, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Whoops, forgot about the perception and sense motive checks...

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2011)

*GM:*  The armory only appeared to hold weapons and shields. Your armor and other gear are apparently kept somewhere else. I went ahead and made rolls for Anna.     

Anna seems especially exhausted from the day's labor, and merely nods her consent to the others. Having decided to allow some patience in their mission, the party heads to bed, and after their taxing day, they follow Thon's example and plunge into deep slumber almost immediately.

The next day starts much like the first, with the party rolled out of bed by tired late-shifters wanting to sleep. Breakfast is as bland and awful as before, and there are another round of deliveries to make. But growing quickly used to the chores (or perhaps being more keenly interested in finding your evidence and getting out of them), the party has the time to better study things as they go. 

There appear to be a regular pair of white robes (you've learned the official rank of these is acolytes) at the double doors, for example, that lead to the worship hall and the grand staircase upstairs. You've no way of knowing if that practice continues into the night, but there's clearly at least a daytime presence marking who comes and goes.

[sblock=Elenka]In handing over a basket of fruit in the kitchen, Elenka notices that there appears to be a medium-sized lockbox there, tucked away out of the normal line of sight.[/sblock]

After lunch, Tarkan leads you to the armory, where he retrieves your weapons from the white robe on duty and hands them back to you. He even produces two component pouches from his robes and throws them to the group. 

"Said we were learning to take care of folk, didn't we? Lets hit the yard and you can show me what you got."

Training that day, then, consists of Tarkan assessing your various abilities, to the extent you're willing to reveal them. Thon seems basically competent, but nothing special. You all can't miss the black robed figure (Heralds, you've learned they're called. Gray robes are Priests) watching from a large window on the second floor during the proceedings.

Tarkan does retrieve both weapons and pouches ("For safe keeping, for now") before you head down to dinner and on to evening service. 

[sblock=Yoshiki]Yoshiki notices Tarkan retrieving the pouches from his robes as he heads to the kitchen before you all eat. 

He's also learning to read body language despite robes and a mask. He notes that even the various black robes find the evening service rather dull, and some of the white robes actually nod off.[/sblock]

After evening transcription, Tarkan leads you back toward the cells, but after a tense moment, opens the door to the room at the far end of them. It's a small storeroom of some kind, with a variety of items, including a locked chest. From the pile, Tarkan pulls Elenka and Quioan's armors and tosses them across to the closest of you all.

"You'll want to get up early and get that put on nice," he says. "Garthia likes what he sees, so we got ourselves a little errand to run tomorrow. I don't want to waste time waiting for you lot to cinch on armor."

[sblock=Quioan]As he survey the room from behind his mask, Quioan notices that the far wall has a well-concealed seam. This room has a hidden door in it. The position would seem to have it lead outside the temple boundaries. [/sblock]

Finally, your third taxing day over with, Tarkan leaves you to the barracks. 

"Errand sounds good, yeah?" Thon says a bit nervously. "That must mean we're doing well, yes?" He pauses a moment, eyes surveying the lot of you, then shrugs awkwardly and excuses himself to bed.

[sblock=Yoshiki]It's clear to the monk that the young half-elf feels isolated within the group. At the present time, he seems to be vacillating between hoping to be let in on the friendship and being resentful of it.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  And I'm outta here until the weekend, folks. Hopefully you've enough to mull over while I'm gone.


----------



## Qik (Dec 10, 2011)

Quioan is glad to have a piece of equipment back, no matter how insignificant, after so much time without the gear his life had long since come to depend on.  

Once it's clear that Thon's asleep, Quioan says, "I noticed a false wall in the storeroom where our armor was kept; my guess at this position in the compound is that it leads to the outside.  Could come in handy later - at the very least, when it comes time to meet with Inar."  The elf shakes his head.  "Hopefully we'll have something to report by then."

"Thon's right, though - an errand sounds promising.  Hopefully we don't have to steal from anybody.  Or worse."

"Anybody else catch anything throughout the day?"


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 10, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Keeping his voice down, Yoshiki replies, "I'm guessing that whatever errand this is will promise to be dangerous if they gave you your armor."

In response to Quioan question, "Yes, thug-boy is keeping your magic bags somewhere in or near the kitchen.  I didn't see where though.  And this guy," Yo says as he gestures towards the sleeping half-elf, "I think is getting lonely.  We should probably make him feel welcome with us, or he may become a liability.  Don't want him turning into a spy for them.  This errand might be a good chance to do that."

During the field exercise, Yoshiki would only have shown that he can hold his own in a fist-fight and would not have shown any of his "special" abilities or martial art flair.

*GM:* Are there any guards stationed between our barracks and the storage room where the armor was kept?  Have we been able to talk with any other "white robes" during meals?  Unless talking is taboo during meals, I'd like to make conversation and maybe ask questions such as, "So, what brought you to Owbej?"  "How long have you been here?"  "Do you known how long it takes to become a priest?" etc.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 10, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> Keeping his voice down, Yoshiki replies, "I'm guessing that whatever errand this is will promise to be dangerous if they gave you your armor."




Quioan sighs.  "At this point, I dare say that I'd prefer straight-ahead danger to all this acolyte business, which thus far has been little more than keeping house.  Foolish words, I know, but..." the elf stares off into space for a moment.  "I'm getting tired of waiting.  It was a month's travel to get here, and for what?"  The elf waves his hand rhetorically; it's clear he's not used to or fond of such subterfuge.



deisenhut said:


> In response to Quioan question, "Yes, thug-boy is keeping your magic bags somewhere in or near the kitchen.  I didn't see where though.  And this guy," Yo says as he gestures towards the sleeping half-elf, "I think is getting lonely.  We should probably make him feel welcome with us, or he may become a liability.  Don't want him turning into a spy for them.  This errand might be a good chance to do that."




Quioan nods.  "That's good to know.  I don't plan on acting on such knowledge - yet - but the more we know, the better prepared we are for when we do show our hand."

"As for the boy..."  The elf shrugs.  "It's hard for me to be nothing but bothered by his presence.  But I trust your judgment, Yoshiki, so I will attempt to do my part."  A ghost of a smile appears.  "But he's likely to find a better friend in you than in me."









*OOC:*


Just to be clear, the complaints about the waiting are all Quioan's, and not mine!


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm back and in catch up mode. FYI, if anyone's 'holding back' on showing abilities, like Yoshiki did, let me know. If you outright lie, rather than simply fail to use something, I'll need a Bluff check.     



deisenhut said:


> *GM:* Are there any guards stationed between our barracks and the storage room where the armor was kept?  Have we been able to talk with any other "white robes" during meals?  Unless talking is taboo during meals, I'd like to make conversation and maybe ask questions such as, "So, what brought you to Owbej?"  "How long have you been here?"  "Do you known how long it takes to become a priest?" etc.




        *GM:*  You haven't noticed any guards per se in the lower levels since you were released from the cells, though the 24-7 shifts mean there may be any number of other acolytes moving throughout the temple on various errands at any given time.

You're welcome to try to make small talk with whomever you like, and toss it into whichever meal you want. Apologies, but that was my intent when I mentioned "expanding" on things. If there are any specific tasks / conversations you want to initiate within the preceding two days, feel free. You won't have a chance to do any real sneaking off, since you've been watched closely so far as the 'newbies,' but you're welcome to try to get more details on any room you've been in or try to talk up folk. 

Other acolytes aren't especially nice or trusting, though, so you'll need some Diplomacy rolls to avoid a brush off.     



Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, the complaints about the waiting are all Quioan's, and not mine!




        *GM:*  heh. No worries. There's meant to be a level of tedium to the acclimation phase, so it's all good.


----------



## Qik (Dec 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Quioan would have demonstrated a fairly high aptitude for shooting a bow, but would have avoided anything particularly fancy (such as the high-speed arrow slinging of Rapid Shot).  Magic-wise, he would have kept things as minimal as possible - i.e. keeping to cantrips if he was able to, then unthreatening magics (such as expeditious retreat) first, as needed.  If it came down to it, he would avoid out-and-out lying about his magical capabilities, since, given they have his spell book in their possession, he'd be in too much a danger of being exposed as a liar.  Being as minimally informative as possible is the name of the game, I suppose, whilst avoiding anything too suspicious (i.e. something which requires a Bluff roll).  Any special aptitude with a bow can be explained away by the fact that he's an elf - I imagine all these humans have racial prejudices anyway.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 11, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki will definitely try some small talk during each the meals with whichever acolytes are near him, but if he gets a cold shoulder he won't press the issue.  He doesn't want to make a scene.  Typically, Yo is more of the quiet, keep to himself kind of guy so making small talk is not his specialty.  While blending in and keeping his cover is fairly easy for him, interacting with others is not.

Making five rolls.  Day 1 Morning and Evening meals, Day 2 Morning and Evening meals, and Day 3 morning meal.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

[size=-2]*Morning, Day Three*[/size]
Elenka rolls out of bed groggily, hair mussed and squinting from tiredness.  Nevertheless, she has a smile for the acolyte who woke her as she runs her fingers through her hair straightening it as best she is able.

"There ya go, sweetheart.  Kept it warm for you.  Sweet dreams."

She'll wink and slip on her robe and rush off to work. (Diplomacy: 1d20+9=23)

__________​
[size=-2]*Evening, Day Three*[/size]
Elenka flops back on her cot but listens in on the conversation.  When Yoshiki and Quioan reveal that they have discovered something she sits up in order to get further involved.

"Oh, I think I found the location of those!  There's a lockbox in the kitchen tucked away just out of view if you aren't looking for something specific like that."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka won't hide any of her fighting ability.  She isn't very good at it and it would probably be too difficult for her to mask it anyway.  As for magic, she won't reveal her summoning abilities but won't hide her spellcasting.  Most of it is non-offensive anyway.

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 12, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"Then that's probably where your magic bags are.  Does anyone know any tricks for opening a lock without notice?" says Yo as he looks down at Elenka sitting on the edge of her bed.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 12, 2011)

Quioan frowns.  "I'm afraid to say that I don't.  I'm nimble enough for it, but..."  The elf once again waves his hand dismissively, then shrugs.  "Never had the cause or opportunity to learn."

"I imagine that's not the sort of thing they teach at the monastery, Yo.  How about you, ladies, or Drevezh'Korol?"

Quioan looks at the sleeping form of the fifth, unofficial member of their group.  "Or perhaps Thon could be of help.  If and when we establish that we can trust him, of course."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

Elenka shakes her head and sighs.

"No chance of it.  I never needed to learn either.  And Drev just doesn't have the hands for fine manipulation like that."

She looks at Thon speculatively when Quioan suggests that perhaps Thon could be of help.

"Maybe, but we would need to be careful about it.  I'll try being a little friendlier."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2011)

The other acolytes and priests (white and gray robes) who eat with the group are gruff and standoffish at first. It's after about a day that you realize they can tell you apart from themselves because your new robes are clearly cleaner than their more well-worn ones (although cleaning duty is very quickly dirtying and wearing at the knees). Yoshiki and Elenka eventually get a few to open up even to the 'fresh meat.' By the end of your 'assessment test' day, you've gathered the following general information:

* There is a universal fear of the absent high priestess of Owbej, still away on her secret mission. Her powers are many and mysterious, and facing her wrath is a fate not even the boldest of the faithful wants to consider.

* Garthia, he of the bass voice, is apparently also a cruel taskmaster. Most bear scars (only some willing to show them) from his lash, and everyone willing to talk about it agrees the man enjoys inflicting pain, perhaps even more than the brutish Tarkan.

* Speaking of Tarkan, the acolytes don't think much of him. They feel he's easy to fool, but warn you never to openly defy him. Rumor has it he once choked an acolyte to death for mocking his wide frame.

* Gaining favor is apparently a matter of meanness, if these folk are any indication. The gray-robed priests are clearly crueler than the acolytes, and in speaking to those who have ambitions of rising through the rank, it's clear that what many of them want most is subordinates upon whom they might take out their aggressions. That, and the promised greater wealth that rising through the ranks supposedly holds.

* Elenka's hair-flaunting gains her one more bit of information: most of the acolytes believe there is some sort of torture taking place semi-regularly in the east end of the basement level. They've heard screams on occasion, at any rate.

Also, your studies and prayer meetings have laid out many of the rules of the faith of Owbej:

[sblock=Rules of the Faith]• Owbej is the god above all other gods. Those who would claim otherwise are jealous of His glory and spread lies in an attempt to tarnish his mask.
• Those who follow the steps of the Living God will be rewarded with glory and riches. Those who turn from His path shall have neither.
• The realm of the Living God on this world is sacred ground, and it is the duty of every believer to
protect and enrich this sacred place. Every temple to Owbej is an extension of this sacred realm.
• Those who have ascended the steps speak with the authority of the Living God. Failing to obey them is
akin to disobeying the will of Owbej Himself.
• Tithing to the faith is a holy responsibility. The faith of Owbej must have the resources to fight against His enemies, who use their vast sums of ill-gotten wealth to spread lies and deceit.
• Those who do not believe must be converted to the faith of Owbej by showing them the glory and wealth that awaits them in His service. Those who refuse are corrupted by the unfaithful and should be denied such luxuries.
• Only those who believe in the Living God deserve a life of plenty and pleasure. Others must suffer and toil until they see the light of Owbej.
• The mask of the Living God is a divine vessel. Behind its protective embrace, His followers can speak
the will of Owbej without fear of rebuke. His followers must wear the mask whenever they deal with  nonbelievers, so that they might come to fear His image.
• The followers of Owbej act as one. Through anonymity comes solidarity, with each part working together to further His glory.[/sblock]


        *GM:*  Want to make sure there's nothing else you're wanting to ask / explore in the previous days before I push forward to your undisclosed 'errand.'


----------



## Qik (Dec 12, 2011)

Quioan raises an eyebrow when Elenka relays the rumors of torture that she's become privy to, even as he laughs inwardly at the thought of how she became so.  "Well, that's something unexpected... Given the general attitude among the upper ranks of the faithful, I suppose it's not out of character, but nevertheless..."  The elf pauses for a moment, in search of the proper words to articulate his feelings on the matter.  "This seems to take things up a notch or two."









*OOC:*


I'm good to move on to the errand.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 12, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"The east end of the basement?  Isn't that where the armor was kept and there was that hidden door?  Maybe there is something else hidden over there that we are not aware of."









*OOC:*


I'm good to more forward as well.







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (taken by the men in the white suits... er robes.)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2011)

Elenka ticks off names on her fingers.

"Tarkan.  Garthia.  And this unknown high priestess.  Banditry in the guise of religion is one thing but torture is a whole other thing entirely.  The sooner we're done with this the better I'll feel but best not to rush too much.  I would hate to blow our cover before we got enough for Inar."

__________​
The next morning Elenka will do her best to be up early enough to have armor on and be ready to go before Tarkan comes for them.  She'll also try to befriend Thon a little giving him a wan smile and not really having to fake being nervous about what is to come.

"Don't know what this errand is going to bring but I'm not the best fighter.  Best if we stick together, yes?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION], you still with us?     

Thon seems a bit confused by the sudden comraderie, but nods his consent to Elenka's proposal as everyone prepares for Tarkan's imminent arrival.

Said arrival, as with all things Tarkan, is loud and angry. 

"Okay, since you weren't stupid enough to hide yer casting, you can have these back for the day," the large priest says, throwing back the spell component pouches. He also produces a bag which clinks loudly. "Can't imagine you need all this for a halfling, but you can have your drinks back, too." Indeed, the bag contains the potions and alchemists' fire you brought with you, as well as the healing wand. 

Your trainer leads you back to the storage room, where the rest of your mundane equipment can be found, then up through the armory. As you gather your weaponry, a herald arrives in the doorway. The black-robed figure leans casually in the entryway, surveying the group, then clears his throat and points.

"I need this one for special training today," comes the deep voice. Garthia. 

"Me?" It's not until he speaks that you're all sure the masked acolyte Garthia pointed to was Thon and not another of your party members. Garthia nods.

"I've got this lot for the Dimplecotton job," Tarkan growls.

"I saw your trainees in the courtyard yesterday, Tarkan," Garthia returns, his tone light. "They're all quite capable. Do you really think you need five?" Garthia raises his hand before Tarkan can do much more than grunt. "Tell you what: take two more vetted acolytes and leave me this one. It's more than fair, yes?"

There is a tense moment when no one speaks. Then, finally, Tarkan grabs Thon by the arm and swings him across the room to Garthia. The priest stomps off, saying "Rest of you get your bloody gear and meet me in the courtyard." He's barely out of sight before you hear him shouting, "You and you! My personal detail. Now!" There is a scuffling of feet as whomever he's chosen quickly moves to obey.

Garthia merely leans on the entry. Thon waits nervously near him, glancing back and forth between party and herald. Finally, Garthia breaks falling silence, turning to leave as he calls "Come, boy. The Living God has special need of you."


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

Quioan says little as the group is led to gather their equipment; with Tarkan's short temper having been well established, he's decided on a policy of relative silence around the man.  _Plus, if I keep quiet, he's less likely to notice how much I loathe him._

Despite this attempt to prevent any outward display of emotions, Quioan can't help but give a slight raise of his eyebrows as Garthia makes a point of singling out and requesting Thon.  _What would he would with Thon?  Why _Thon_?_  As the half-elf is tossed over to the large priest, Quioan does his best to drop the subject, issuing a mental shrug.  _Guess we'll find out soon enough._

He also is glad to see such palpable conflict and friction between these two prominent members of the The Living God's cult.  Any such division can only be good for furthering their own purposes there.  Although how, exactly, remains to be seen.

Glad to have his equipment back, but also feeling a bit uneasy about the prospect of being placed in a situation where he would have to reveal his full capabilities with it to his enemies - let alone using said abilities to further their cause - Quioan shoulders his quiver, gives an experimental pull on his bow string, and is then prepared to be off.  He catches the eyes of the others and smiles slightly, as if to so, _Here we go, wherever that is._









*OOC:*


Is Quioan actually going to have access to spells, given that he hasn't had time to prepare them?


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Quioan actually going to have access to spells, given that he hasn't had time to prepare them?




        *GM:*  Quioan can't change spells at the moment, since he just got his book back, but since you explicitly said he would keep to cantrips the previous day unless pushed, he has all the spells he prepared prior to the drugging that began your initiation into the cult.


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice!


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 13, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki does he best to give the half-elf a warm smile in the morning as everyone is getting ready, but overall keeps to himself.

One the confratation with Garthia occurs, one thought immediately comes to his head.  With Garthia, Tarkan, and the Thon all out of the room, Yo leans in to the others and shares his thought in a very low voice, almost a whisper.  "I think he noticed yesterday that Thon is not part of us.  He's going to bribe him to be a spy.  Watch yourself when he returns."

Yo does a quick inventory of his gear before slinging the backpack over his shoulders and straightening out his robes.  Speaking a little louder this time, "I wonder what Dimplecotton is?  Probably need to ask who is Dimplecotton.  I hope these new two won't get in our way."


[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> "I think he noticed yesterday that Thon is not part of us.  He's going to bribe him to be a spy.  Watch yourself when he returns."




Quioan's eyebrows arch at this.  "Makes sense, but if you're right, we're soon going to be very short on privacy."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2011)

Elenka stands there uncertainly with thoughts of torture in mind as Thon is 'requested' for special duty.

"Dimplecotton?  What a coincidence!  Yoshiki, you remember.  Our first job together was tracking that shipment of velvet for Tilsit Dimplecotton of the Venzan Opera House.  And he _did_ say 'halfling'.  I wonder if there is a connection; besides, the name, that is.

I hope Thon is ok and that there is no torture involved.  Getting paranoid, I guess."

She laughs mirthlessly.  The stress of this job or the lack of support from her long-time friend Drevezh'korol or something seems to be putting her on edge.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

A smile forms on Yoshiki's face, the first in a long time, as Elenka describes their previous job.  "Yes, yes of course.  Dimplecotton.  I thought the name sounded familiar.  I wonder what fix he's gotten himself into this time.  But I would think that we'd be too far away from Venza to run into him..."  His voice trails off as he appears to be lost in thought, the smile gone again.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

Thon, seeing the others unwilling to risk any confrontation, moves off after Garthia, leaving the party alone for a brief moment.

Your reverie is short-lived, however, as Tarkan's bellowing voice makes it clear he's in no mood to wait on anyone. He waits in the courtyard, flanked by two acolytes. As soon as he sees your quartet hustling into sight, he waves his hand impatiently. The acolyte on duty opens the doors to the outside world, and Tarkan stomps off, everyone forced to a brisk pace to keep up. 

Three short blocks later, you reach a small building. The placard hanging over the door reads "Autumn's Crescent." If the wonderful smells are any indication, it's a bakery. Tarkan doesn't wait for you to enjoy the smells, however, moving inside to wait, arms crossed.

A plump halfling is in the middle of passing off a basket of bread to a young human woman. At the sight of over half a dozen cultists, however, the smiles fade from all. The woman quickly drops a few copper coins in the halfling's hands, then shuffles out the door, head down. 

Once she's gone, Tarkan nods. The two unknown acolytes quickly shutter the windows as the halfling tries to smile genially. Those of you who previously made the acquaintence of Tilsit Dimplecotton can tell this very well-fed and slightly sweaty halfling isn't him, though the dimplomatic smile certainly evokes him. It's patently obvious, however, that this man is both frightened and apalled by the presence of Owbej's own in his establishment.

"My, what a surprise," he says. "Now, I could have sworn we had an appointment next Monday, but here it is Thrusday and you've graced me with your presence early, and me without a thing to offer."

You're all briefly disoriented, as your meeting at the feast hall was on a Thursday. If today is also Thursday, it seems you were under the influence of the cult's drugs longer than you may have thought. Inar will be waiting to meet you not in two days, but tonight.

There's neither time nor opportunity to discuss this, however, as Tarkan lets out a vicious laugh.

"You're already late and you know it, Gratis," Tarkan says. Then he turns to the four of you. 

"Me and my booby prizes from Garthia will keep folk out," he says. The acolytes quickly hustle out the door as Tarkan continues, "This one owes Owbej 100 gold for our protection. He's late. You're going to get what The Living God's owed, whatever it takes." He steps to the doorway, then turns back. "While you're at it, trash the place. Owbej is a harsh god for those who steal from the faithful, right? Gotta teach folk a lesson."

With that, the priest slams the door shut. You can see his shadow outside the door, but for now it's the four of you and the fat halfling, who once again tries another--this time quivering--smile.

"Now, I understand how important it is to pay on time, but you see I just don't have the money. Tangled up in supplies and such, you understand? But next week. Next week, I told them I'd have it!"


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

A feeling of dread fills his heart as at the group is forced to confront the baker.  It is one thing to go along and pretend to be one of them to find out information, but it is quite another to participate in the destruction of an innocent man's livelihood.  He knows in his heart there is no way he can continue.  He makes the snap decision to react and lead the group quickly.

As soon as the door slams and the four of them are alone with the halfling baker, Yoshiki steps forward and quickly says in a low voice.  "Sir, we are not part of them.  We have infiltrated them in the hopes of finding a way to bring them down.  But if we don't damage your shop, it will blow our cover."  Turning the Quioan, he quickly and sternly says, "Make loud noises like we're trashing the place!"  He then looks at Elenka.  "Can you call your friend and distract those outside?"  Looking at Anna, "Is there anything you can do with your magic to make this place look trashed?"

He turns back to the shop owner and says, "You can help us out by going to the Hidden Clearing tonight for dinner.  Tell the hostess that you are there to try the boar and raven special.  She will seat you with a man named Inar.  Tell him what has happened here."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

Gratis stands, mouth agape, as he appears to witness one of the masked cultists telling him he's a spy against Owbej. His eyes narrow as he looks the group over. 

"This is some kind of ... of trick or something, isn't it?" he says, backing away. "You want me to pay you under the table or something, but I keep telling you people, I don't have your money!"

        *GM:*  Gratis can't tell you guys apart from the real thing, and you already know he's Not Keen on the cult, so: Diplomacy check(s).


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


Nevermind my rambling if you read it, I understand now....







Yoshiki, sensing the man's concern, raises his mask to reveal his face to say in the same quick and low voice, "No trick and we want no money.  But our job is not done so we must maintain our cover."  With that he lowers his mask once again and turns around towards the door and yells loud enough to be heard outside, "Hand over the gold if you know what is good for you!"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

While startled that Yoshiki would remove his mask, the baker remains unconvinced that this isn't some new scam. He crosses his arms and looks to the others worriedly.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2011)

Elenka tries to look reassuring but forgets for the moment that she is wearing a mask that hides her expression.

"God's truth, Dimplecotton.  And not that false mask, Owbej.  If you have anything particularly valuable and breakable you'd best move it out of here and fast."

She quickly moves to the window and peeks between the shutter to see if she can get a look at Tarkan and the two acolytes.  Scoping out a less obvious place not to far from the three, she works her magic and summons a trio of vipers.

"That should keep them entertained for a bit," she mutters.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Diplomacy: 1d20+9=21
*Move* to the window
*Standard* use Summon Monster II spell-like ability to summon 3 vipers.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 15, 2011)

_Bloody hell,_ thinks Quioan, _we should have discussed what to do in case of something like this before hand.  Now what._

Even as he thinks this thought, however, Yoshiki makes a decision for all of them.  Quioan is of two minds about the man's decision: on the one hand, he respects his ability to act so quickly; on the other, he had no right to make such a drastic decision for the whole group, possibly jeopardizing their entire effort.  While angry, Quioan recognizes that this isn't the time or place to indulge such feelings.  _We'll have that conversation later,_ he thinks.

It's just as he moves to begin filling out Yoshiki's request that Elenka summons the vipers.  The elf smiles to himself.  _Well done, lass._

It's then that the elf comes up with a small idea to further by them some time.  _Thank goodness I prepared Ghost Sound last week - I haven't had the chance to learn anything else._

"I can deceive them as to our goings-ons in here for the moment, but eventually we'll need to provide some physical evidence of our destruction.  In the meantime," he says, looking mostly at the ladies, "convince this halfling that we're telling the truth."  Quioan closes his eyes, mutters, and soon the sounds of yelling and general destruction fill the room.
 








*OOC:*


Yikes!  What a turn of events to come home to.  

Quioan casts Ghost Sound, makes it sound like they're trashing the place.  DC12 (hopefully that low DC doesn't backfire).





[sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm going to NPC Anna, since she can get this part done with little effort     

The halfling grows more concerned as Elenka starts mentioning breaking things, and is about to boil over when Anna removes her mask and lowers her hood. It takes little more than a gentle smile and few calming words from the young sorceress and the baker's tensions ease. He nods.

"Aye, I'll help you. But we've still to provide payment to the temple, haven't we?" he says, a bit of worry returning. 

Quioan, meanwhile, casts his spell, summoning the clatter and racket of a proper trashing.

"Oi, they're giving that one what for, yeah?" Elenka hears as she peeks from the window.

"What the hells are you talking about?" Tarkan growls to the guard. He cocks his head, then shakes it. "Some sort of twittering's all I hear."

Luckily, Tarkan's skepticism is suddenly distracted by the appearance of three vipers nearby. "You come with me. Hunting time!" he says to the nearest acolyte, leaving one at the door as he moves toward the commotion. The priest seems positively giddy at the prospect of some destruction of his own.

[sblock=mechanics]Believe it or not, the module actually has mechanics for faking the beating.   Here's the deal:

* Party makes two Bluff checks: one to make enough noise so as not to rouse Tarkan’s suspicion, the other to make the bakery look as if you’ve properly wrecked it in pursuit of your task. 

* Since you're working together, it's fine to have a primary checker and roll the others as Aid Another. If you choose Anna, can someone else roll for her until toasterferret returns?

* For every 5 gp in actual damage you cause, you receive a +1 circumstance bonus on ONE of these checks (either by breaking crocks and other noisy behavior, or spreading about flour and bread, which looks convincing). 

* You must cause at least 25 gp worth of damage to make it appear that you wrecked the place; you have a –2 penalty on your check for every 5 gp worth of damage that you do NOT cause below 25 gp (this is in addition to any bonuses earned by causing damage).

Rather than run the viper encounter as a full fight, I'm going to give you guys a +2 circumstance bonus to the first Bluff (noise to avoid rousing Tarkan's suspicion) for the distraction the minor encounter provides. 

Also, as Dimplecotton says, you'll have to deal with the money in some way. And trashing things too much might turn Dimplecotton against you, so: fine line and all that. 

Have at![/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


Not being any good at bluffing, Yo will only roll to assist.







Racking his brain, Yoshiki tries to come up with a quick solution.  "If you go to Inar tonight, tell him we sent you and you need 100 gp or our cover will be blown.  Then we'll tell the thugs outside that we need to come back tomorrow to collect or trash your place again."  Yo moves about to find a sack of flour or something else that can be spread around the room and the party themselves as he says this.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I should have said before, but [MENTION=100214]deisenhut[/MENTION], which roll is for which Bluff attempt?  If the rest of you could label the attempts in the notes of your rolls, I'd appreciate that. Otherwise there's a lot of post-roll juggling to get the best results.  Let's call the "make enough noise" bluff #1 and the "convincingly make a mess" bluff #2 if you guys just want to reference numbers.

Also as an FYI, since I think I might have soft-peddled the dialogue, Tarkan's orders are meant to be of the "don't come back without the gold" variety. It's unlikely at this juncture that he's going to take even one day's further delay on payment.     

[sblock=Progress]Unapplied +2 Aid another for one roll (Yoshiki)

Bluff #1 (noise bluff): +2 distraction (Elenka)

Bluff #2 (mess bluff): -10 (0 gp currently damaged)

You don't have to make rolls to destroy X gp worth of stuff. But I do need to know how much monetary damage you're planning, and where you want the circumstance bonus(es) applied.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Need to think before I act again, but a quick question: do we have _all_ of our stuff with us?  Because we could always give Dimplecotton some gp and then break things that are relatively easy to replace.  We could also provide the money ourselves (Q alone has 750 gp in his pocket at the present time).


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Need to think before I act again, but a quick question: do we have _all_ of our stuff with us?  Because we could always give Dimplecotton some gp and then break things that are relatively easy to replace.  We could also provide the money ourselves (Q alone has 750 gp in his pocket at the present time).




        *GM:*  PC's currently should have all of their gear on hand, now. So, yes, that includes your personal funds. Apparently the cult of Owbej hasn't yet decided to add your coin purses to their coffers, whether as incentive or oversight is up to interpretation.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


I just assumed the order you listed for the rolls.  I figured we wouldn't have any gold on us as the cult wouldn't let us keep any.  But if we have our money, I would gladly pitch in to cover the 100 gp needed.  We'll steal it back later.







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

[sblock=Progress]Bluff #1 (noise bluff): +2 distraction (Elenka)

Bluff #2 (mess bluff): -10 (0 gp currently damaged)
                               +2 Aid Another (Yoshiki) 

You don't have to make rolls to destroy X gp worth of stuff. But I do need to know how much monetary damage you're planning, and where you want the circumstance bonus(es) applied.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2011)

Elenka keeps an eye on Tarkan and his thugs through the crack in the shutters and smiles as he moves off a bit to deal with the vipers.

"Won't take Tarkan long to deal with those snakes so we need to hurry.  I'd gladly give you the gold to pay off the temple but the problem is: all our gear is kept by that brute out there and the chance that they know exactly how much gold we have is fairly high.  If you give them gold and we're missing that exact amount... well, it wouldn't go too well for us.  If you don't have the money or valuables to use in compensation then we may just need to risk it."

She peeks out again and looks worried as Tarkan grabs a viper with his bare hands and snaps it like a whip breaking its back.

"I'm sorry, but I don't see any way around this...  I'll pay you back later, I swear."

Elenka grabs a sack and begins stuffing loaves of bread into it slipping one under her robe to eat later.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Anna's our best social skills person so I would have her make the rolls.

Aid another rolls (provided I get to do so in addition to the summons):
Both failed: 1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=7; so it doesn't matter which is which, lol.

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 16, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

After we put together 100 gp between us (25 gp each?), Yoshiki turns to the shop owner, bag of flour in his hand.  "We're gonna need to do some damage here to be convincing."  He pulls out 25 gp more and hands it to the little man.  "This should cover the damage and sorry about the mess.  Hopefully this problem will be fixed before they try to collect again."  Yoshiki makes a mental note of the amounts spent with the intention of expensing them with Inar later.

Yo proceeds to fling flour everywhere and then looks for other consumable type items to destroy.  He doesn't want to break anything irreplaceable.  He turns over tables, pulls out drawers on to the floor scattering cooking utensils and other supplies all around, and smashes eggs all over the counters and floors, cursing himself internally all the while.  He also looks for a small bag from the bakery to put the coins in to give to Tarkan.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 16, 2011)

Quioan follows Yoshiki's lead, attempting to make the damage look convincing whilst trying not to break anything irreplaceable.









*OOC:*


Both of these are Aid Anothers.  So we're throwing in the money ourselves?  I'm fine with that.

Looks like we're damaging 25 gp worth.

I'll roll for Anna, too, assuming she can't take 10. I'm also assuming the extra +1 for Charming doesn't apply.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 16, 2011)

*OOC:*




			
				Qik said:
			
		

> So we're throwing in the money ourselves?  I'm fine with that.



It's definitely going on my expense report at the end of this job!







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2011)

*GM:*  It looks like [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION]'s last activity was Dec. 2. I know there was mention of a busier schedule, but does anyone know if I missed some kind of 'going of vacation' status update? Two weeks without anything at all is starting to worry me a bit…     

Yoshiki realizes that, once he's emptied the small flour sack he's holding, it should do fine to hold the gold, and he quickly gathers everyone's share during the noisy affair that follows.

The offer to pay the gold yourselves seems to be all the more Gratis needs to throw himself whole-heartedly into the scheme. He begins caterwauling melodramatically, crying and pleading for you to stop the trashing and the beating. He even grabs a bit of purple frosting from behind the counter and smears it under one eye. He intersperses loud rejoinders against the 'horrors' to which you're subjecting him with whispered, excited commentary.

"Oh, no! That pot there is from the mother-in-law, please have at

"Oh gods, above, why have you forsaken--OW! I know Inar, and the feast hall, and I imagine I'll need a drink after all this

"Please, not my livelihood! How will I feed my family? I can get him a message, but how on E'n will you get a response from him?

Ugh! No! Not more hitting, I'll give you what you want!"

By the time you've finished, despite the mess, Gratis seems positively tickled by the charade. 

"Goodness, I haven't had this much fun since my sister's boy treated us all to that Maschera performance!" he whispers excitedly, then quickly slumps to the floor, hands guarding his face and effecting a rather convincing cowering.

It's rather sublimely timed, as just then Tarkan pounds on the door. 

"You better be done here, since the dinner of lizard I was after up and vanished after I went to the work of killing the bloody things," he barks out.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 16, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

To the halfling's comment about how he'll get a message back to us, Yoshiki quietly replies over the ruckus around him, "You won't.  Just tell him we may need a couple of extra days and will find him when we can."

When Tarkan throws the door open, he turns towards the large brute and carefully tosses the sack at him in a wide arc.  "He was apparently hiding it with the flour" he says as the gold flies through the air.  Yo then turns back towards the Halfling on the floor and surveys the damage.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2011)

Elenka slings her sack of bread over her shoulder and walks out of the bakery with an easy confidence.

"I don't think we'll be having any more troubles _here_.  Isn't that right, Dimplecotton?  So, we done here?"

She turns her body towards Tarkan visibly giving him her attention and making it clear she's just awaiting his orders.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 19, 2011)

Quioan silently exits the bakery, hoping for all the world that Dimplecotton won't do anything - either now or in the future - to give them away, be it on purpose or by accident.  The elf is certainly not comfortable with the idea of the halfling knowing their secret.  _But I've got little choice at this point._

Trying not to dwell too strongly on these thoughts, Quioan follows the others as they wait for Tarkan to take the lead.

[sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2011)

*GM:*  Faking Dimplecotton's beating is a CR 4 encounter: 

1200 xp total (300 xp per character) for pulling one over on Tarkan and making the dramatic-at-heart baker's day.      

Gratis nods at Yoshiki's instruction, but has no further questions for him.

Tarkan, upon bursting in, has a smile so big you can see it from behind his mask. 

"Well done, you lot!" he says. He smacks one of the other acolytes with him across the back of the head and points to the minimal destruction dressed up as a disaster area. "Now that's how you teach a lesson."

He hefts the gold Yoshiki throws his way, seeming to assess it. "Greedy little pig-baker. Knew you had the money," he growls. His stride forward to the still-cowering halfling is interrupted by Elenka's assurance that Gratis won't be any more problem.

"Better believe it," he growls, moving out of doors. 

"Now that's how ya serve The Living God," he says. "Let's see if we can't fill the coffers with the rest of our rounds, eh?"

The next several hours are spent doing just that, as Tarkan, the two stranger acolytes, and the party move about the merchants of the city, collecting their protection money. No one other than Gratis provides any kind of resistance, and in fact news spreads so quickly that proprietors on the last several stops on the trip make allusion to not wanting "any of Gratis' trouble."

In an uncharacteristically happy mood as he carries the flour sack of coin (nearly bursting now with all his collections), Tarkan leads you all to The River's Tears for lunch. As deserted as you remembered it, it's just the lot of you "faithful" here for the meal. While you're especially cautious after last time, this much blander repast is also thankfully free of any drugs.

Tarkan himself, though, has more than his share of ale with his food, and pays for everything directly out of the sack of gold.

[sblock=Quioan]With the walkabout and his own innate skills, Quioan has a pretty good sense of the layout of the city nearest the temple. He realizes as he's eating that the secret door he saw and suspects leads outside the temple would roughly line up with this structure built just across the street.[/sblock]

The rowdily buzzed Tarkan finally leads you all back to the temple late in the afternoon, where he dismisses the 'extras,' but his mood quickly darkens as one of the heralds (black robes) berates him for returning late from his errands and indulging while out among the masses.

He takes it out on you, setting the lot of you to cleaning duty once again. He doesn't, however, seem to feel the need to reclaim your gear, which he tells you is up to you now to watch over. 

Thon and Garthia are both conspicuously absent (the latter doesn't even appear to be watching from the large window on the second floor you'd previously noticed), though it's hard to miss the spattered blood in the courtyard during your cleaning.

It's not until you're returning to the empty barracks for the evening that Thon limps back among you. He removes his mask with some effort, clearly having some trouble raising his arms to accomplish the task. He attempts a smile, but the large bruise and swelling of one eye make the result more gruesome than reassuring.

"You should see the other guys," Thon says with a croak. 

"So, Garthia says I passed the final test, and I'm outta probation. Even gave me a sleeping draught that's supposed to help heal me up overnight." He takes a small flask from his robes. "Guess you guys did okay?" he asks, nodding to your returned gear.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 19, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Glad that the staged thrashing of the bakery was accepted by Tarkan, Yoshiki follows along pretending to be okay with what just happened.  When Tarkan indicates more businesses are going to be hit, his heart drops again.  _We can't keep this charade up if I have to destroy every business in this town._  But thankfully it never came to that as the other business owners complied with the demands.  It was still a hard pill to swallow that all these businesses are shelling out their hard-earned money to support a crime lord out of fear.  This group needs to go down and go down soon!

At lunch, Yo doesn't partake in any drinks as he needs to keep his senses sharp.  While he needs a good meal to keep his strength, he doesn't order anything expensive as he feels guilty using the money obtained through thievery.  _Maybe if Tarkan gets drunk enough, we can take him down.  But not here, not now._

Back at the barracks, Yoshiki makes a visible effort to try and comfort the half-elf.  _We can't allow him to become a spy for the cult.  Maybe we can turn him into a counter-spy._  He quickly moves to Thon's side and asks, "Oh man, are you okay?  What did they do to you?  Do you need any help?"  Yo tries to look over his wounds if allowed.  (Heal Check rolled)

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2011)

Thon hisses as Yoshiki inspects his injuries, but seems to appreciate the effort.

[sblock=Yoshiki]The wounds are consistent with a fight. If the state of the young half-elf's knuckles are any indication, he gave as good as he got. Someone appears to have already administered reasonable first aid to assure he'll heal naturally in addition to whatever curatives are in the draught he holds.[/sblock]

"Like I said, it was my last test," Thon answers the query as the monk ministers to him. "Garthia set me in the front yard with three other acolytes and said if my faith was strong 'nough, Owbej would see me through. Then, well ... " he nods down to the bandages around his ribs that Yoshiki has revealed during his inspection.

I took it pretty hard, but managed take out two of 'em. Then Garthia threw out a flail and things got real interesting. But, well, I made it out t'other side."

Here Thon smiles again, his raw voice lowering conspiratorially. "Then Garthia took me down to that room on the east end here where we ain't supposed to go? Nice little hangout they have there, the heralds. Creepy statue made all out of masks, but got a few drinks in me and it didn't matter as much. Garthia said the heralds call it 'the chamber of delights.' Can only imagine what they do when they all get together in there."


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 19, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki digs in his bag as he replies in a lower voice to match Thon's about the special room at the end of the basement, "What happened?  What did they do to you?"  He pulls out a small vial and hands it to the half-elf.  "Here, this will make you feel better."

He withdraws the Cure Light Wounds potion given to him earlier (by the barge captain?)

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Given to Thon)
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2011)

Elenka scowls as she sees Thon and wonders what exactly happened.  When he explains she is horrified.  And considering the day they had, and the recent revelations about torture, suspicious.

"Let me take a look at you.  Tsk, tsk.  How is he, Yo?"

She stands back hands on her hips and glaring as Yoshiki tends Thon's wounds.  She intones a magical word and twists her hand just so and stares at the half-elf trying to see what _detect magic_ will reveal.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* Cast _detect magic_.  She's suspicious about the potion given to Thon and wants to check for its magical signature.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 20, 2011)

"Not good, but it looks like they tried to bandage him up afterwords" replies Yo.  "Why would they do such a thing to those who came to devote their lives to the cause?" he asks rhetorically.  

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Gear: 1 CLW Potion (Given to Thon)
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 20, 2011)

Quioan thanks the Dream-Giver that their charade is successful.  _I certainly didn't envision it working out this well when we first entered._  During their other visits, he stays quiet, mostly focusing on not letting his disgust with Tarkan's bullying show.  _If there's one thing I hate, it's a bully - can't wait to put this man in his place._

As soon as he has a chance, Quioan whispers to the others about his observation in The River's Tears.  "The River's Tears seems to line up with the trajectory of the concealed door in the closet we noticed earlier; given the preference Owbej's faithful seem to have for this place, I wouldn't be surprised if they're connected.  Not sure if that information will turn out to be useful to us, but it certainly is an interesting observation."

Quioan hangs back, arms folded, as Elenka and Yoshiki inspect Thon.  At Yoshiki's remark, he can't help but say, "Seems a strange way to indoctrinate the faithful, indeed."  He considers saying further on the matter, but he doesn't wish to expose himself to Thon.

[sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2011)

[sblock=Elenka]        *GM:*  Interesting. I just noticed Elenka has no ranks in Know (Arcana). Rules oddity: she can't identify the school of magic auras, but can still identify item properties via Spellcraft. heh.     

The potion is a potion of Nap Stack. Elenka doesn't sense sleeping magics, per se, but the party's experience has made it clear the cult has ready access to knockout drugs. It wouldn't be unreasonable to assume they added some to the potion to ensure the half-elf slept through the night and thus gained the full benefits of the potion.[/sblock]

Thon knocks back the curative potion Yoshiki offers, and while he still looks pretty banged up, he looks much better. 

"Thanks, man. Between that and this gizmo they gave me, I should be right as rain by morning," he says with a smile. Then he frowns a moment as he considers Yoshiki's question.

"In the chamber? Well, they gave me drinks, mostly. Garthia said he was impressed and all, and ... well, if I'm being honest, between the knocks to my head and the wine, I'm a little fuzzy on the rest of it. Seriously, at one point I thought the creepy statue was moving, and I had to sit down and close my eyes for a few. End of the day, though, they gave me my medicine for the night and ... here I am."

At Yoshiki and Quioan's remarks about his final test, Thon shrugs.

"Owbej needs strong people to fight for The Living God, right?"

Thon is apparently starting to get a bit unnerved by all the attention. He smiles awkwardly and nods toward the bunks.

"But, hey, we're new to all this. The heralds got more experience with all that divine mumbo jumbo. Me, I think I'm ready for a good long sleep."


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 20, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki will try and look at this "gizmo".

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> Yoshiki will try and look at this "gizmo".




        *GM:*  Sorry for any confusion: Thon's just referencing the healing/sleeping draught he produced earlier. I believe the only skill Yoshiki can use to examine that is Perception (identifying potion by taste). Since he just gave up one of his own healing potions, I'll go ahead and say Thon will let you if you want to, though I won't promise that a lot of close inspection of his reward for passing his test won't raise his suspicions.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 20, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

If it is just a potion, Yo will assume it to be a healing potion and won't think much of it.  "Gizmo" makes him fear some kind of listening device.

"Alright, good night."  Yo will wait quite a while to let the half-elf go drift off into a deep sleep.  He feels a little concerned now about talking with the others openly.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 20, 2011)

jkason said:


> "Owbej needs strong people to fight for The Living God, right?"




Sensing the half-elf's uneasiness, Quioan simply nods, deciding that he's said enough for one evening.  Once Thon's asleep, he says, "Well, things seem to be getting more complex by the minute - extortion, violent induction rituals, brutal internal politics, moving statues..."  The elf shakes his head.  "That's a lot of pieces, but I'm certain as to the image that they're meant to produce."

The elf gives the closet with the hidden doorway a look.  "I would be remiss if I failed to mention that we _could_ try to sneak out this way and meet with Inar tonight.  I worry, however, that we might be pushing our luck, and since Gratis will be passing along our message to him, it might not be worth the risk at this time."









*OOC:*


Can't remember - is that closet now unlocked?  Or would we need to pick it?


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can't remember - is that closet now unlocked?  Or would we need to pick it?




        *GM:*  The closet is unlocked, yes. I'm going to pause and make sure GlassEye / Elenka doesn't want to do anything with her information before having Thon drink up


----------



## Qik (Dec 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


ooooooooo, cliff hanger!


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2011)

Elenka chews on her lip a bit as she looks at the auras surrounding Thon before cutting off the spell with a shake of her head and a renewed resolution to acquire some training in magical knowledge.

"You should have something to eat.  Courtesy of Master Dimplecotton."

She pulls out the loaf of bread she hid away earlier and tosses it to Thon.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Well, that lack of K (Arcana) is a hole I'll have to plug next time she levels.  The bit about identifying properties almost seems like it should be contingent on being able to identify the auras, though.  If you don't mind, I'm going to play it that way and have Elenka _not_ know what the potion is.  She will not make any comments about potential poisons.

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2011)

[sblock=GlassEye]I tend to agree that it's an oddity fluff-wise that someone couldn't even identify the base school of magic but could identify specific properties. Then again, I find the Know: Arcana / Spellcraft separation odd, as well, since they overlap so often that it seems to be a bit of a skill tax for magic users (who already tend to be short on skill points). 

In any case, I'm certainly not going to object to your RPing Elenka as having less available knowledge. [/sblock]

Thon perks up more as talk turns away from his ordeal.

"Hey, thanks! 

"Dimplecotton. That's the halfling baker, right?" he says around his first oversized bite of bread. "Mmm. He knows his stuff, especially after what we get out the kitchens, eh? Sounds like you guys had a way better test than I did, if you're getting free food out of it." 

The young half-elf pops the cork on his draught. 

"Well, if nobody minds, think I'm going to chug my reward here and sleep off the bruises," he says, and proceeds to do just that. He's got just enough time to finish nigh-inhaling his share of bread before he falls back on his bunk and begins snoring. 

Yoshiki insists no one speak until he's well and sure of Thon's slumber, but it soon becomes obvious nothing is likely to wake the young half-elf before the dawn. You are, for now, alone in the barracks. You're not sure who might be off shift next or when, since previous to this you've tended to fall into an exhausted sleep before they arrived (and, of course, since most folk don't take their masks off until they're ready to sack out, it would be hard for most to tell who's sleeping when, anyway).


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 22, 2011)

Elenka smiles to see Thon so pleased with the simple gift of the bread, ill-gotten though it was.  She says little else until Thon is deeply asleep.

"So, what is our next step?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2011)

*GM:*  I'll bump things just a bit. It may just be holidays, but I suspect the way I've been slogging through the too-long portion where you guys can't do anything may have hobbled you some (i.e. I think I've unintentionally conditioned you guys to think you can't do anything yet  ). 

Thon is good and out for the night, and you're currently alone in this section of the temple. This is on purpose (i.e., a built-in decision point). You've all already identified a couple of viable options for what you might do. If you feel stuck and need me to throw out some suggestions, I'll be happy to. There's a definite direction the adventure expects you to go in, but with all the railroading built into the middle of this adventure (for which, again, I apologize), I'd rather avoid too much leading of the group now that you're actually free to make decisions.


----------



## Qik (Dec 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, sorry, holiday busy-ness definitely isn't helping me, especially since our current position seems to merit a lot of consideration before acting (which is a positive, actually, it's just that it means I have to be choosy about when I post!

I think you're right, though, jk, in that the module has had us on our heels enough that it's a bit tough to recognize when decision time comes.  No worries, though; your help is appreciated!





Quioan stares at the sleeping form of Thon, trying to gauge the depth of the half-elf's slumber.  After a little while, he says, "Well, Thon seems to be out, which means we have as much privacy as we could expect."  He looks to the others.  "Which gives us about as optimal a chance to make our meeting with Inar as we could hope for.  What do you say?"


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 23, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo looks back at the half-elf for a second before returning his attention to Quioan.  "This is about as good as we're gonna get.  You have your gear, the elf is out.  If all else fails, we don't come back.  So take your stuff."  Yo throws his backpack on his back and secures it.  Grabbing his mask, "I'll check the hallway."

He moves towards the door and opens it part way to see if anyone is out there.









*OOC:*


Sorry, my cable was actually out for 2 days.  Couldn't get online at home.







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 23, 2011)

Elenka chews her lip, a sure sign she has something to say but isn't sure about it.  Getting her gear together like the others she finally speaks up.

"I think we should come back if we can.  The upstairs intrigues me.  And with the high priestess gone I don't think we'll have a much better chance to look things over up there.  Maybe not tonight, but soon, after we see what Inar has to say.  He may need more evidence.  Besides, I'd really like to make sure these bastards don't squirm off the hook somehow."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2011)

*GM:*  I went and bumped you guys, then couldn't get on all day yesterday with last-minute shopping. D'oh!  FYI, probably not much posting time  between today and Tuesday with various holiday activities, but as always this game gets first posts as I can.

Everyone's agreed to sneak out, and I'm assuming you're going to try the secret door in the storeroom. If I've got that wrong, let me know.     

Some more confident than others, the group decide now's their chance to try to sneak off to meet Inar and report on what they've so far found. Gathering their gear, they move with purpose down the hallway, though for now they needn't have worried, as the way is clear. They make their way to the storeroom, past the currently-empty cells in which they started this trying ordeal. With the barest creak, they open the storeroom door.

Without Tarkan around, it's easier to survey the small space. About ten feet square, the room is practically empty now that you've reclaimed your belongings. There's the now-empty table on which most of your belongings were stacked, and a medium-sized chest sitting against the far wall which appears to be locked. Quioan points out the seam in the southernmost wall, and it takes little effort to push the secret door open. Your nose picks up on the five foot wide tunnel before your eyes can really register it: something akin to a swamp's odor wafts out toward you, moldy and damp, unpleasant but not overwhelming. Somewhere in the dark down there, if you're correct, lies The River's Tears and your means of meeting with Inar.

        *GM:*  Things I'll need from you guys before you move into the tunnel: 

1) Marching order
2) Light source(s)
3) Someone to offer to run Anna until such time as [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] returns
4) Perception checks


----------



## Qik (Dec 24, 2011)

Eying the dark path, mostly enshrouded even to his keen elven eyes, Quioan unshoulders his bow and mutters an arcane phrase; the bow lights up, and the elf stretches it out into the darkness, although it doesn't reveal much at this juncture.

Turning to Elenka, Quioan says, "What do you say our friend Drevezh'Korol joins us for the trip?  If nothing else, I'm sure he'd be glad to see you," smiles the elf, thinking about the slightly-ornery man-tree.

"Also, Yoshiki, as I may have mentioned to you before: I would gladly conjure you some magical armor if you desire.  It may or may not be useful right now, so let me know if and when you'd like it.  It's good for about 3 hours, so it buys us some time, but I only have one use of it right now, and gods know when I'll be able to prepare my spells again."

With that, Quioan peers back into the darkness, not sure what to expect from the seemingly straightforward journey to The River's Tears.









*OOC:*


I'm happy to run Anna; for now, just have her cast light on something she's carrying.

Marching order: If Drevezh'Korol joins us, he would be the obvious to put first.  I'd imagine we put Yo second, Q third, and the ladies following up the rear (So DK-Yo-Q-A-E).  Only problem with that is it doesn't cover our rear; if that's a concern, maybe move Yo to the back?





 [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2011)

Elenka smiles and is clearly in favor of summoning her other-worldly friend but she shakes her head.

"As much as I would like to see him it may be best if we don't.  If, as you suspect, this leads across to that tavern it would seem likely that the temple uses this as a way to unobtrusively enter and exit.  It would be difficult to explain his presence and might give away one of my greatest strengths.  I have other summons to use if things should come to a fight."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
I'm fiine with Qik's suggested order minus Drevezh'korol.  Elenka has a fair Perception and can always use a summons for more rearguard force.

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 24, 2011)

Quioan nods his silent agreement as he prepares to enter the passageway.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 25, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki will happily take the front or back of the line, confident in his own abilities.  "I'll gladly accept your magical armor, if you wish to use it for me.  But I wouldn't want to deny you your ability for yourself.  Especially if you don't feel you'll be able to get it back any time soon."  Yo leaves the decision of whether to expend Quioan's limited magical energies to him.

Yo takes the lead, unless someone has a strong opinion otherwise for his to take the back.









*OOC:*


Anybody got a light?







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 25, 2011)

Quioan purses his lips.  "Well, I'm not planning on needing it - I have real armor, that doesn't impede my ability to cast - so saving it for myself isn't an issue.  What is, of course, is my ability to prepare spells: if I'm able to get a proper amount of sleep, preparing each day shouldn't be an issue, but who knows in our current situation..."  The elf trails off.  "Anyways, perhaps we'll be cautious for the time being - but know it's there if you need it."

Seeing Yoshiki search for a light, Quioan reaches out and touches Yoshiki's shirt: the shirt begins to glow, and simultaneously, Quioan's bow extinguishes.









*OOC:*


Realized Anna doesn't have light.  If the light on Yo isn't enough for us all, Quioan could always pull out a sunrod.

Also, jk, now that we have our gear, would Quioan be in a position to sleep enough and have enough time to prepare spells in the morning?  Based on the schedule established over the last couple of days?


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2011)

[sblock=Qik]From What Quioan knows of your schedules, he would have had time to eke out spell prep tomorrow if he'd gone to sleep at their normal hour. Sneaking out in the middle of the night, however, means he won't have a full 8 hours of sleep before his experience would suggest he'll be awakened[/sblock]

The secret door swings slowly shut on its own after Elenka has entered the tunnel and no one is there to hold it open. She tests it to make sure they're not locked out, and though the stone door is heavy, it's not locked on either side, apparently.

The now-glowing monk leads the way down the tunnel, a murky affair. Mucky puddles slurp and splish underfoot periodically. It's unpleasant, but nothing worse than some of the less hygenic cultists or a rank swamp. 

By the time they've gone about fifty feet down the tunnel, everyone is tense in the gloom and echoing darkness, only Yoshiki's magically-lit vestment illuminating the way. The skittering sounds from the ceiling, then, put almost everyone on their guard.

The roiling mass of spiders is impossible to miss as it descends to cover the floor and walls in front of the party, then starts to undulate toward them....

[sblock=Quioan & Elenka] Even in this light, you can tell the spider swarm is made of a species which overwhelms its prey and uses venom to weaken potential meals.[/sblock]

[sblock=Elenka]The swarm's constituent creatures are too small to be reduced in any effective number by direct weapon (natural or otherwise), though the roiling clumping of them does make them more susceptible to any area damage the party might be able to generate.[/sblock]


        *GM:*  Everyone but Anna made their Perception checks, so she's the only one who can't act in the surprise round.

Initiatives: 

Swarm:

Spider initiative (1d20+3=19)

Party:

Elenka, Quioan, Anna, Yoshiki initiatives (1d20+2=21, 1d20+5=13, 1d20=18, 1d20+4=18)

Average: 17

Elenka can act before the swarm in the surprise round

The area in red is the swarm.


----------



## Qik (Dec 27, 2011)

"Good lord..." mutters Quioan, before registering the species of spider attack.  

"Be careful, Yo - they're poisonous!"









*OOC:*


This'll actually be my first combat with a swarm (fun, fun), so I have no idea what does and doesn't hurt them.  I'll roll a Know (Nature) check for Q; hopefully he can garner some information based on that.  From what I understand, this is a free action, meaning that he'll still have his action in the surprise round.





 [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2011)

*GM:*  I'd actually rolled Know checks in secret for the sblocks, but since I didn't tell you I'd already done that: go ahead and read the Elenka-only sblock, since that's what she got for having a higher result. We'll assume Quioan knows that now, too.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2011)

Elenka shudders.  She's never had a fear of spiders but then they normally don't run in such large swarms and she is guiltily glad that she is at the back of the line.  She does, however, know a little something about them and calls out a warning.

"Normal weaponry is useless against them!  We'll need to use fire or something that can injure large numbers of them at once."

Having said as much, she uses her powers of summoning to bring in a small fire elemental on the other side of the swarm (if she can see well enough to do so).  The elemental swings one fiery fist at the insects...





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Sorry for the delay.  Hope you all had a happy holiday.  Not sure if the elemental will be able to affect the swarm any but I'll roll attacks just iin case.

*Move* --
*Standard* summon small elemental.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]
EDIT: realized that Elenka can only summon a creature at a 30 ft distance so she'll drop it as far from her as possible (within the swarm area).


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo mutters under his breath as he watches the spiders descend.  _Crap!_  He begins to fall back.  "Anna, spiders!  We need your magic."

As a monk, I am completely useless against swarms.  I defer to the magic users in the group.  Yo tries to move behind everyone else, but staying close enough to provide light for those that need it.

Move Action:  Move back 20 feet.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just curious - would Yo's elemental fist have an effect on the swarm?


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*



Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just curious - would Yo's elemental fist have an effect on the swarm?




I would still need to make a directed attack against the swarm.  We need area effects, like burning hands.  Yo is hoping the spellcasters will have some of the necessary abilities and is getting out of their blast range.  If the the spiders are considered "tiny", then I may be able to hit for half-damage.  If they are considered diminutive or smaller, I cannot hurt them.  Looking in the Bestiary, they are diminutive.  But this may be a larger variant.  I need to buy some potions or other magic items for such encounters, like a potion that lets me breath fire for 3 rounds.


----------



## Qik (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


K, wasn't sure.

Looking at Anna's spell list, she doesn't have much in the realm of AoE.  Maybe a color spray would buy us enough time to scoot past?  We'll see what happens when jk processes Elenka's and the swarm's actions, and then go from there, I guess.  Gonna be a toughie for our group, though, I'm afraid.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Spells aren't the only source of fire (just the easiest to manage).  We picked up several alchemist's fire from those halfling pirates.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*



GlassEye said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Spells aren't the only source of fire (just the easiest to manage).  We picked up several alchemist's fire from those halfling pirates.




If we have Alchemist's Fire, throw it!!    If I happened to have some in my bag that I didn't record, I'll be digging into my bag in Round 1 after moving out of the way of the spellcasters in the Surprise Round.

I'll look up Anna's character sheet and can run her for this combat.  Are we just doing the surprise round this post?


----------



## jkason (Dec 28, 2011)

The air above the swarm hisses and pops, and suddenly a being of living fire materializes amidst the swarm at Elenka's call. The creature swings its burning hand down into the mass, but natural instinct sends the spiders scattering up the walls at the heat.

[sblock=damaging the swarm]I'll admit this is my first swarm, too. My understanding is that any single-target attack, elemental or no, suffers from the swarm's weapon immunity. They aren't vulnerable to fire or elements specifically, but to area attacks (of which a large number are fire). If the swarm's immune to acid splash, I can't imagine an elemental fist bypassing the immunity.

From that, I ruled as follows: The elemental's slam attack (single target natural weapon) doesn't cause damage. However, since the burn mechanic also affects an unlimited number of creatures who attack the elemental with natural weapons, the spiders DO have to deal with burn damage from attacking the elemental. Of course, for that to happen you have to convince them to end their turn on top of the giant fire thing ... [/sblock]



Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> We'll see what happens when jk processes Elenka's and the swarm's actions, and then go from there, I guess.




        *GM:*  Is Quioan choosing to forego an action in the surprise round, then, or holding until after the swarm? So far as I can tell, he's only used free actions, so he has a move or a standard if he wants to use it.     



deisenhut said:


> If we have Alchemist's Fire, throw it!!    If I happened to have some in my bag that I didn't record, I'll be digging into my bag in Round 1 after moving out of the way of the spellcasters in the Surprise Round.
> 
> I'll look up Anna's character sheet and can run her for this combat.  Are we just doing the surprise round this post?




        *GM:*  Per This post, each of you should have two vials of alchemist's fire. Since no one had any at the ready, you're right, and you'll have to use an action to retrieve a vial if you intend to use it.

And yes: we're still in the surprise round. The spiders still get to act during it, but I want to confirm what Quioan is doing before I have them act.

Map updated. Hope it doesn't throw anyone that I just shunted the letters to fit you all in the active area rather than trying to extend the map. I'll worry about that if you all start trying to flee it terror.


----------



## Qik (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for clarifying, jk.  Nope, I wasn't forgoing my move; I thought it was Elenka->spiders->rest of us, so I was waiting for the spiders.  My bad.

Glad you remembered the alchemist's fire, GE; I hadn't seen it on my sheet, so I had assumed I'd passed it up.  That'll teach me to be lazy about the bookkeeping...







Suddenly remembering the alchemist's fire he had commandeered from the would-be raiders, Quioan switched his pack to one shoulder and rifled through it, withdrawing a small flask a moment later...









*OOC:*


Move: retrieve alchemist's fire


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 29, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


I looked up Anna's character sheet.  None of the spells she knows or bloodline abilities are effective against swarms.  Pray for good rolls with the alchemist's fire!







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment:  2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]*Headdesk*. Sorry, Qik, you were actually exactly right about how the surprise round was supposed to go. I'm a dope. But since it's a dopiness that benefits you guys, I'm not going to even think about retconning. I'll just fix it by running both surprise and first round actions for the swarm and we'll call it even. Again, apologies.[/sblock]

With what sounds like a tiny collective shriek, the spiders quickly flee the presence of the fire creatue, opting to swarm forward toward the ready meals which aren't burning. Quioan and Anna, at the front of the group, find themselves quickly covered, hundreds of tiny mouths biting at any exposed flesh. For now, that doesn't amount to much, though the swarm seems determined to wriggle its way through any opening in their clothing to get at more.

[sblock=actions]Surprise round: swarm moves forward 20 ft. Since it ends its turn off the elemental (and thus doesn't attack it), no burn damage.

Round 1: Move to F-G. Quioan and Anna take automatic damage. Also, each of them will need to roll two Fort saves (DC 11): One vs. nauseate from the swarm's distraction ability, one vs. their poison attack. Please label which roll is for which when you make it.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]Spiders: undamaged

Quioan: 23/24 HP, saves pending
Anna:  24/25 HP, saves pending
Elenka: 23/23 HP
Yoshiki: 28/28 HP[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Qik (Dec 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, jk.  





Swatting emphatically at the swarm of spiders crawling all over him whilst trying to avoid crushing open the vial of alchemical fire in his palm, Quioan manages to yell out, "Split up!" before moving further down into the corridor, towards the fire elemental.  Nodding her understanding as best she can under the circumstances, Anna moves in the opposite direction, drawing out her own vial of alchemist's fire as she does so.

Turning as he moves, Quioan chucks the fire expertly into the spot he just vacated, smiling viciously as the area bursts into flames, momentarily igniting the corridor.

[sblock=Actions]Anna: move to J, draw alchemist's fire.
Quioan: move to D, attack (+8 = 2 BAB + 5 Dex + 1 PBS) swarm at F with alchemist's fire. 

Few things I'm unsure about: whether the swarm (at G) gets the extra 1 damage for being within 5' of the explosion, whether the main 1d6 damage benefits from PBS (an additional +1; I see nothing to suggest it wouldn't - the text for PBS doesn't term it "precision damage" - but I still withheld it just in case), and if so, whether that +1 would get added to the 1 damage at G, if it occurs.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 23/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2011)

[sblock=answers]Answers, by my reading:

* A swarm counts as a single creature, so I'd apply the Large/larger creature rules to the splash weapon: "If the target is Large or larger, you choose one of its squares and the splash damage affects creatures within 5 feet of that square."  So, no, I don't think the swarm takes extra splash damage in that way. Swarms take 50% more damage from area attacks, though, which will apply.

* The fluff of Point Blank Shot uses the word "accuracy," but nothing in the crunch actually calls the damage bonus precision based. I believe PBS is multiplied on a crit just like other damage, and poking around it looks like bombs can benefit from PBS, too, so I'd say it applies.

all of which means...[/sblock]

The alchemist's fire bursts in the midst of the spiders, a ball of flame filled with the tiny burning specks of the predators. The creatures scatter, survivors skittering back up the walls as their kindred sizzle in the flames. Soon there is nothing but the charred mass of burned spiders on the floor, the crackle of flames along the body of the elemental, and the quickened heartbeats of the party as the tunnel falls silent again.

[sblock=ooc/options]Okay, guys, this is the second XP-granting encounter in a row where Anna's had to be an NPC. However quick both encounters were, I don't think it's fair to keep doling out XP to Anna for however long it is toasterferret may be absent. 

The populace of the Dunn Wright and the nature of this adventure, however, make it pretty much impossible for me to get a replacement for you. The options as I see them: 

1) Declare Anna an NPC in your control, ineligible for XP/GP rewards (other than time, I suppose, since that doesn't impact any other party members), so you guys will get a larger split without having to be down to sub-minimum characters for the remainder of the adventure

2) Write Anna out of any remaing conflict (I have ideas on how to accomplish this without effectively 'blowing your cover'). It means you'll only have 3 PC's to finsh this out with.

In either event, I don't think it's untoward for me to make it a 3-way split for this encounter. I'm going to post a link in the General thread, too, to see if I can get a judge to make sure I'm not breaking any LPF rules doing things this way.

XP awards for the the three player-controlled characters: 133 xp each.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 29, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo swings his bag off his shoulder and quickly grabs both vials of alchemist's fire from within.  Taking a step further back, he looks back up at the swarm of incoming spiders.  With flames dousing half the spiders and Anna fleeing the rest, Yo lobs one of his flasks to the point where Anna was just at.

[sblock=Actions]Move-Equivalent: Draw flasks of Alchemist's fire from bag.
Free-Action: 5-foot step back
Standard Action:  Ranged Touch attack with alchemist's fire at spot where Anna was.  (BAB 3 + DEX + 4 = +7)
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Wait, one hit killed them?







Yo pulls his throw and scans for living remains of spiders...

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 1 flask alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wait, one hit killed them?




        *GM:*  Yup. Was just a CR1 spider swarm, with only 9 HP. With his PBS bonus and the extra 50% damage swarms take from area attacks, Quioan took them out with one shot.  

This encounter's not meant to be a big nasty one (though swarms always engender a lovely sense of panic). Those come later.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 29, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Seeing that the direct hit from Quioan did the spiders, Yo lowers his throwing hand and says it a low voice, "Good throw.  Are you two okay?"  Putting one flask back in his bag, he keeps the other at the ready and moves towards the front again.  "We should keep moving.  Hopefully we won't run into any more of them."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 29, 2011)

After a tense moment between the dying down of the chemical flames and the realization that the threat had been dealt with, Quioan relaxed out of his combat stance.  "Thanks," he nodded to Yoshiki, withdrawing another flask from his pack.  "I'll keep another one ready, too, just in case."

With that, Quioan and Anna shuffled back into their respective marching positions before the disturbance.

[sblock=OOC]I feel a bit guilty that Quioan has one-hitted two out of the three combat encounters: sorry guys, not trying to hog all the action. 

As for Anna, my vote is to keep her on and NPC her.  I'd like to keep the fourth, just in case she's needed to handle any future fights, and that way we can avoid having to rebalance any encounters and write her out.  I'm happy to pass control of her around like we've more or less done so thus far.[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 23/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2011)

Elenka coughs some as she inhales a bit of the smoke produced by the fire.  Quickly snapping her fingers she dismisses the summoned elemental.  She waves one hand trying to clear the air a bit.

"Good work, Quioan!  Maybe this passage isn't used as much as I first thought.  Anyway, let's keep moving."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Anna: There are pros and cons to both ways.  Leaving her as an npc leaves the option that toasterferret could rejoin us.  But, keeping her with the party means someone will have to keep track of her actions (which you all may not mind doing, but I don't have time/interest to do so).  My personal preference/recommendation would be to write her out *unless* doing so would mean having to recalculate encounters.  Then I would say leave her in, or maybe I could use DMC to boost Elenka to 4th to compensate.

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 30, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]It's my understanding that reducing the party to 3 also reduces the APL by one overall when determining CR / difficulty. If we do that, all the remaining encounters get that much harder (at least one of which would wind up Epic, even if Elanka and Quioan level). As GlassEye said, reconfiguring the remaining encounters is daunting for me, so I'd rather avoid it if possible. If diesenhunt and Qik are okay with taking Anna's actions, I'd prefer that. We have a bit before the "split point" I have in mind, though, so we can continue to discuss, and I'll keep things moving.

FYI, with time XP, Elenka's painfully close to leveling as it is. If I have it figured right, she's about 6 days from it after this encounter award. We're going into a weekend / new year's, anyway, so there may be no need for DMC on her.[/sblock]

Despite the heightened tension from the spider attack, the rest of the tunnel seems clear. Another fifty feet of moldy smells and dripping noises, and they reach another door, presumably one which will open into some section of The River's Tears.

        *GM:*  FYI, I'm under the assumption you're all still wearing your cultist's robes and possibly your masks. Since they're robes, I'm fine saying your normal attire is on beneath them, but I thought I'd make sure we were all on the same page.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 30, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


I have no problem running Anna for encounters.  She can just tag along for other purposes.  And I wouldn't have walked out of the barracks without the robe and mask on.  We might need it to get through the bar.







Reaching the door, Yo puts his alchemist's fire away and looks back at the spellcaster who made him glow.  He says in a soft voice, "We should turn this light off".  He places his hand on whatever kind of door handle is present and prepares to slowly open it as quietly as possible once the light has been extinguished.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 30, 2011)

Quioan nods, and with a wave of his hand, the light infusing Yoshiki's robe extinguishes.  His bow positioned to be easily accessible under his robe, he prepares to follow Yoshiki through the door.









*OOC:*


I'm fine splitting NPC duties with deisenhut; definitely preferable to upping the difficulty on things.

Q'll have his robe and mask on, too.


----------



## jkason (Dec 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Good news, folks. Turns out [MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION] has a 3rd level PC he just never brought back into the Dunn Wright after her last adventure. Which means she's 'been wandering,' which means I can have her wandered right into Martna while you guys were in the temple. We should be able to swap out Anna for Audra shortly (we'll talk details at that point, but I think there will be minimal backbending required to make this work), then all this NPC / don't NPC stuff becomes moot. Huzzah!  

For now, just making sure GlassEye doesn't want Elenka to do anything special before you guys try the door.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nothing special; ready to move on.


----------



## jkason (Dec 30, 2011)

Magical light extinguished, Yoshiki carefully opens the door. From the casks of ale, bags of flour, and other assorted staples, it appears to be the storeroom. The party moves into the small room and carefully closes the door.

"Yuck, will you look at that?" Anna says, pointing down. Each of you can now see that all the walking about in the muck and puddles of the tunnel has fouled up the hems of your robes, and covered your footware such that the storeroom floor is already looking pretty messy. Anna mutters something under her breath, pointing downward, and quickly the mess on floor, feet, and robes is cleaned off.

"That's better," she whispers. "Won't be sneaking anywhere if we're leaving dirty footprints coming straight out the secret door, right?"

Their trail effectively masked, the quartet chance a look into the common room. Which, thankfully, is currently empty. Perhaps the cult is The Tears' only customers, but whatever the cause, you've lucked out. A quick few steps to the front door and the four ostensible acolytes of Owbej can sneak out to the streets and make their way to Inar's meeting.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 30, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo looks for a hidden spot away from the tavern where they can disrobe, into their normal clothes of course, and stuff the robes in their bags.  "That was too easy.  Hopefully we can get back in just as easily."  Yo speaks in a soft voice so that his words don't carry.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 30, 2011)

"Agreed," says Quioan, before adding, "although I wouldn't pass judgment yet.  There's still a chance of us getting spotted."

"With that in mind, do you think it wise to switch to our normal clothes?  The advantage of these robes and masks is that we're anonymous.  Although if we do show up in the robes, word may get out of acolytes meeting with Inar, which could lead to suspicion."









*OOC:*


Great news about Artur - nice to have the problem solved.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 31, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo stops in the process of taking his robes off to contemplate Quioan's comment.  "I don't think we'd be very welcome at the Hiding Clearing wearing these.  We just need to be careful not to go where members of the cult might recognize us.  And I don't think we should be walking down the main streets either, robed or not."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 31, 2011)

Quioan nods.  "I don't see an advantage either way, so we might as well not draw the attention to ourselves that the robes would bring.  Either way, it's a risk - let's just hope that our first-hand account of the extortion the cult is undertaking is enough to help Inar's cause."

When the group exits the tavern, Quioan does his best to stay as unseen as possible in the backstreets of Martna as they make their way to the rendezvous.  

[sblock=Stats]  
Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 23/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
- 1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 1, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki follows Quioan's lead...

Probably should just take 10...  Oh look, we did!  

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2012)

The quartet find a dark, quiet place to remove their robes and masks and store them in their packs, then make their way as surreptitiously as possible to the feast hall. It seems the best choice; you don't see a single robe out here in the night, so chances are you'd have drawn far more attention in your cult gear than the anonymity would be worth. 

You're soon at the kitchen entrance Inar told you about, just in time to see Genevieve entering to pick up a tray. She notices the lot of you and nods. 

"Boar and raven, yes?" she says with a wink. "Wait out back and I'll get right to you,"

It's only about a minute before Inar's large form moves through the back doorway behind the feasthall, accompanied by two others: the small, plump Gratis Dimplecotton you recognize, but the lithe young red-haired woman is new to your experience in town.

"Gratty was just telling me you lot weren't going to make it. Got me worried. So, what's the story?"

        *GM:*  I don't know if any of your PC's have met Audra before, but that's who the female is. Figured this gave you guys a better IC reason to restate the  what you've found: not only are you reporting to Inar, but helping catch up [MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION] for his integration here shortly.


----------



## Qik (Jan 2, 2012)

Quioan arrives at the back entrance satisfied that the group had not attracted attention.  _So far, so good.  Still need to keep on our toes, however._

When Inar approaches, Quioan eyes his companions: he recognizes Gratis quickly, dismissing him, but his gaze lingers on the woman a moment longer.  The elf can't help himself.  "I trust that we can expect discretion from your friend here."  Once Inar gives her the okay, he continues.

"Well, we've managed make our way into the order as acolytes, and they've come to trust us enough to allow us to keep hold of our own equipment.  Which I believe to be noteworthy."

"As far as worthwhile evidence, on the day we met Mr. Dimplecotton, we witnessed the devotees of the Living God extorting numerous local businesses for "protection money" - seems to be a regular thing for them.  Beyond that, we have heard rumors of more sinister activities - torture, notably - and seen signs of internal strife, but the only concrete criminal activity that we have witnessed was the extortion.  Though it was extensive." 

Quioan turns to the others.  "Have I forgotten anything?"









*OOC:*


Welcome aboard, Artur!  Sorry for the lukewarm welcome - thought it'd be out of character if Quioan just accepted the presence of a total stranger.    Don't think the two have met yet.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2012)

Elenka nods a greeting to Inar, Gratis, and the red-haired woman.  _What is it with all these red-haired women?_ she wonders as she tucks a strand of her own red hair behind one ear.  She shakes her head at Quioan's question of whether he's left anything out.

"No, that's everything.  Though there may be a couple of other avenues we could explore for more evidence if it's needed."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 3, 2012)

_The red-haired woman standing with Inar and Gratis looks at Quioan as he speaks, then turns her eyes to the red-haired woman speaking. She looks a little downcast at the report she hears. She is around five foot seven, her face calm, aside from the downcast look to her eyes, as if she had heard something she had hoped not to, but knew it would come. She is dressed simply a plain white and brown pants and tunic outfit with a brown belt, accentuating her waist. The sleeves of the tunic end around the elbow, showing both forearms are covered by leather bands. On her left wrist is a white wristband bearing the symbol of Ranocchio in Venza. The forearms and hands seem to be well toned in musculature. She wears simple brown boots, which disappear beneath the loose legs of the pants. As she turns, a few links of a silver chain are visible hanging from her well toned neck. She crosses her arms below her chest. She speaks with a soft, measured voice, though it is far from unpleasant._

My name is Audra, student of Master Halaran the Hearer. And you have no reason to expect anything from me but the utmost discretion.

_She turns, her eyes focusing now as the task at hand seems clear, and looks to Inar and Gratis._

It sounds as if things are even further progressed than Master Halaran had feared. As per orders from High Master Brighteyes, I and the skills I possess are at your disposal.

_She turns her gaze back to the group a moment, taking in the whole group this time, her eyes lighting on Yoshiki a moment, almost hesitating as if trying to recognize, then she turns back to Inar._

[sblock=oocfoo]Be warned, I love fluff and detail.  Anyone who is curious who High Master Brighteyes is or what the wristband is about, here's the link for the Order of the Diamond Heart page on the wiki. 

Venzan Order of the Diamond Heart - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki

Given that he is also a monk, assuming he comes from Venza, there's a chance Yoshiki might have heard of or met Audra before. For the others, likely not. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

Quioan nods, his lips pursed in mild annoyance.  "I have to say, that doesn't explain much."  He nods at Inar.  "But you're with Inar, which I suppose is good enough for me.  And I imagine we may need the help nonetheless."

"The question is: how do we get you on the inside?  And with us?  There seem to be several shifts of acolytes operating from within, and there's no telling if you'll get assigned with us.  Not to mention that when we were first admitted, we were drugged and subsequently incapacitated for several days."

The elf frowned in thought.


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2012)

"Audra's good folk," Inar says to quickly assuage Quioan's fears. "When Gratty said you were stuck inside, I started trying to put together some kind of cavalry in case things got worse. I'd only gotten Audra lined up when you folks showed."

Gratis fidgets nervously as the assembled heroes talk. "I'm not really a freedom fighter, you know," he says meekly. Anna places a calming hand on the halfling's forearm.

"A revolution needs more than men at arms to succeed, Master Dimplecotton," she says with a reassuring tone. "Were it not for your masterful acting, we'd all of us been exposed today."  The plump halfling seems to puff up a bit at the compliment. He nods and stands straighter.

Inar frowns and shakes his head sadly at the report.

"If all I needed were a few witnesses, I'd have taken down these motherless dogs myself. 'Fraid that's not enough.

"I told you I got friends in high places; problem is, so's the cult. Only way for my folk to get the upper hand is to have paper evidence of the payoffs I know are happening. Trash the corrupt peers, and my folk can finally push things through."

His gaze falls on Elenka.

"You said something about other avenues? I'm hoping that means you have some ideas about where ledgers or the like might be kept?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2012)

*GM:*  FYI, [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] , as of tomorrow's time XP, Elenka will have earned enough to level (I put her at 6003 after tomorrow's time xp adds in). I'd say you might as well go ahead and start working on the updates so you can get it in for approval.


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

Quioan seems to remember something.  "Elenka, didn't you say you spotted Tarkan fiddling with a lockbox, or something of the like?  Perhaps there's something worthwhile in there."

He pauses thoughtfully, a slight frown on his face.  "Either that, or we'll have to try and get upstairs.  Not an ideal, but it may be our only options."


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 3, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki adds his own observations.  "Even the cult's own members seem to be upset by the conditions in there.  It is the hand of fear that holds the group together.  Fear of what those that run the place will do to them if they don't do as their told.  The anonymity of the masks and robes is actually helping them control the people.  The best way to take them down may be by trying to spur some kind of uprising from within.  Unfortunately, we haven't been able to make any friends in there.  Too much fear."

When Quioan suggests going upstairs to obtain some hard evidence, "We really need some gray robes for that though".  He turns to Inar.  "Is there any way you could acquire some of these gray robes they use?  Who supplies them with all these robes?  Can some be made?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2012)

Inar shakes his head. "No idea where they get their robes. Figured they made 'em in house, though I guess you lot haven't been turned to tailorin' yet if that's so."

"If all we need is color, that's simple enough to manage," Anna says. She mutters something at once familiar-sounding and impossible to remember, running her hands through her hair, and is suddenly a platinum blonde. Another run with her hands and her normal red coloring has returned.

"It's a simple cantrip, and the color lasts about an hour without a need to be refreshed. I should think our full-fledged wizard here has it in that tome of his," the sorceress says with a playful wink. "Most of them do, I've found."

        *GM:*  Elenka and Quioan have no trouble recognizing the obvious Prestigidation cantrip, and you all recall that the barracks had two chests with available replacement robes.


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

Quioan blushes surprisingly deeply.  "Of course I do..." he manages to get out, before collecting himself enough to add, "I suppose a week without studying my spellbook has dulled my mind somewhat."  If there's one emotion the proud elf clearly isn't used to dealing with, it's embarrassment.

"In any event, I would be able to prepare the spell given a proper evening's rest.  Due to this evening's after-hours outing, the earliest that would be is in two-days' time, as long as our schedule thus far more or less holds."

"Of course, you could always handle that yourself, Anna."









*OOC:*


Just realized we haven't written Anna out yet (though OOC I assume that's in the process of happening.


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2012)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just realized we haven't written Anna out yet (though OOC I assume that's in the process of happening.




        *GM:*  Correct. This scene will serve as the transition out for Anna and in for Audra. I have a plan in place which I don't think is horribly OOC for Anna; just haven't gotten there yet, as you're all still in the process of reporting / planning.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2012)

"Elenka Danyllova," she says in way of introduction to Audra.

She nods to both Inar and Quioan.  "The lockbox hidden in the kitchen, yes.  And whatever is upstairs.  I would imagine there is more evidence upstairs since it seems to be the quarters for the leaders of the group rather than the kitchen.  Almost everyone has access to the kitchen at some time or the other."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Level? Yes, please!  I'll get to thinking/working on it.  What was that skill I needed, again?  Spellcraft?

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 4, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki gives a slight bow of introduction to Audra before turning back to his current companions.

"Then we should plan on hitting the sack earlier tomorrow night so the three of you can prepare your spells again.  Then we head upstairs when we can.  Can you handle another two days of whatever work they have planned?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 4, 2012)

Quioan smiles thinly.  "I'd like to think so.  Having a light at the end of our espionage tunnel certainly helps."


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2012)

Inar nods. 

"From what you say, the upstairs seems your best bet, though anywhere they haven't been letting you go might be worth a look. Up to you. You've been on the inside longer than me. 

"Timing's awful if you need two more days, though. Tomorrow night they're running another recruitment. Would thin things out for you if you could make your run, then. I could even try something to bog 'em up, though I'm not much of a fast-talker, so who knows what I could manage."

"I may be able to help," Anna offers. "On a few counts. Firstly, 'fast-talking,' as you say, is a specialty of mine. Most of the cultists have seen little enough of me behind our masks, so if we can manage a moderately useful disguise for me, and replace me inside, I should be able to aid you in occupying the cultist's in debate."

She turns to Audra, pulling a white robe and metal mask from her backpack.

"The robes are fairly shapeless, so I think between our similar heights and hair colors, you can probably pass for me if you let the others do the talking." She looks to the rest of the group. "Thon may be a problem. I don't know that I trust him enough to bring him in on what's going on, but unless you do, you'll definitely need to keep yourselves between Audra and him. He's the only one I think likely to spot a dupe."

"And as to the cantrip, Quioan ... " Anna blushes a bit. "I peeked a bit when Thon was asleep, and that potion he drank? It actually improves the sleep of folks near him, as well. You should only need a few hours to gain the clarity to prepare spells, provided he's still in his magicked slumber."

Inar's face splits in a wide grin. "Crazy, convoluted plan after my own heart, that is. What do the rest of you say?"

[sblock=ooc]I am, obviously, retconning Anna's Detect. I'd planned to surprise you with it, but it seemed to me that withholding the information at this point with the write-out of the only person with a spell you're counting on prepared would lead to a lot of extra planning that would seem all the more frustrating after everyone got back and discovered they were well-rested in 2 hours. 

Just so no one thinks I'm also retconning the potion: I established this when Elenka used Detect Magic. Of course, GE and I concurred that the RAW was odd and Elenka should really have had Know: Arcana to identify it. Quioan never tried, so he never knew. That'll learn ya.  [/sblock]

[sblock=time XP and leveling]Anna & Yoshiki: 1034 XP, 1175 gp

Quioan & Elenka: 705 XP, 799 gp. Elenka levels to 4.

Audra: 30 XP, 34 gp 

If anyone has any 'bumping' to do (I think Qik's the only one with DMC, but I could be wrong), you can do that now if you want to. It's not a requirement, but there won't be any further leveling opportunities once we reach morning. Yes, you're actually heading into the home stretch for this interminable nonsense. [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 4, 2012)

_Audra uncrosses her arms as Anna approaches and offers the robe and mask, She eyes them._

Not much for color choice, are they? Drab went out of style centuries. ago. But, thank you. I'll keep a silent eye on your friends and do my best to stay clear of this Thon you speak of. The last thing anyone need is to have cover blown this close. While he was gathering other forces together, Inar had worked out that I would be assisting the cooks and wait staff around, so I could move freely about without drawing suspicion. Such a position might work well for you as well. Your spells, as you have already shown, can be useful. I hope they are able to help Inar and the others remain safe.

_She raises her gaze back to Inar._

i will need to get my things from the room you arranged for me. After that I will be ready to go, if time is of the essence I can go do that now.

_She glances quickly back to the group, minus Anna, a quick appraising glance._


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> i will need to get my things from the room you arranged for me. After that I will be ready to go, if time is of the essence I can go do that now.




"It's between here and the temple, anyway, so it shouldn't delay you lot any."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2012)

Elenka looks uncertain but eventually gives a curt nod.

"Dangerous, but if we can keep Thon distracted it _might_ work."

The summoner looks pointedly at Inar.

"I don't know what sort of crazy plan you're cooking up for out here but if you are planning on disrupting the cult's recruitment drive you should know they spike the food they serve with some sort of heavy duty knockout drug.  Purifying it somehow might put a kink in the works, if you've some way of working that."

Elenka looks towards the woman who will be replacing Anna.

"Welcome aboard, Audra."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Haven't got her level 4 worked out yet but it includes 2nd level spells (yay!).  I'll try to get it done asap...
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 5, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


I'm flying to the other side of the planet again tomorrow, so I won't be online for a couple of days.  NPC me in the meantime.  Gotta go pack...







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


That'll learn me, indeed.  







Quioan's eyebrows arch at Anna's revelation about the potion.  "Well then - that sure makes life easier."

"So the plan is - you two delay the cultists who will be out whilst we move to inspect the restricted portion of the temple?"

"As far as plans go, I could think of better, but I could also think of much worse.  I suppose that that will have to do."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 5, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> "Welcome aboard, Audra."





_Audra gives a polite bow to Elenka._

I will do my best to earn all of your trust. But of utmost importance is putting an end to this recruiting drive. I will remain as out of attention as I am able, so that your plans are not upset. Along the way, it might be good if you bring me up to date on what you have been taught of how one should act within the cults walls, so that I don't draw attention to myself or us. I simply need to stop by the Fallen Bluff to retrieve my things. As Inar has noted it is between here and our destination. If anyone has room in their backpack to keep this until I can get to my own? Might be awkward walking through the alleys and streets carrying this thing. 

_As Quioan speaks she gets a slight smile on her face._

I suggest you keep those alternatives in mind. From my experience, no matter how intricately a pattern may be laid out or how carefully woven, there is always a knot in the yarn that attempts to force you to unweave the entire loom.

_She shakes her head._

In Sapo's name, I'm starting to sound more like Master Halaran by the day.

_She then shrugs and steps in among the party._


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

Inar raises and eyebrow. 

"Well, that explains why they stick to the Tears, I suppose. Hard to spike the whole menu anywhere with actual customers. But I'd have thought some of my men would have caught sight of folks carrying bodies at some point..."

The ranger waves it off for now. 

"I'll see what I can do about getting one of my clerical friends to part with some potions for neutralizing poisons. You're right, if we can slip those to the recruits, ought to confuse the cultists for a bit and buy you more time."

He gets a bit of a gleam and slaps Gratis on the shoulder. 

"In fact, seems to me the Tears never has very good bread. Maybe our friend here can donate a special batch to the cult to make up for his previously-late payment, yeah?"

The plump halfling goes ashen and wide-eyed at the thought of more subversive actions, but another assuring nod from Anna seems to bolster him. He bites his lip and nods. 

"I won't be able to delay 'em forever, though," Inar continues, "So find what you can during the lull and get the hells out of there. I'll have men here to meet you if I'm not here myself."

        *GM:*  Inar has nothing new for you guys past this unless you have specific questions / requests, so just let me know if / when you're ready to head back and I'll hop skip and jump us along.


----------



## Qik (Jan 5, 2012)

Quioan nods an agreement to Audra, returning her slight smile.  "Agreed.  Here's to improvising."









*OOC:*


Ready to move on, myself.


----------



## Qik (Jan 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Also wanted to add that I'm not planning on bumping Quioan: I'm feeling fairly torn about him as a character right now, and whether or not I want to keep him in play after this adventure, so no DMC for him at the moment.


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Also wanted to add that I'm not planning on bumping Quioan: I'm feeling fairly torn about him as a character right now, and whether or not I want to keep him in play after this adventure, so no DMC for him at the moment.




        *GM:*  No worries. Sorry to hear you're not enjoying Quioan as much; hopefully the infiltration slog hasn't put too much of a damper on him for you. 

In any case, I had just wanted to give you a heads up that this was the last hurrah for potential leveling until the last of the dust settles. Wasn't sure if you were going 3rd level ranger next and might be itching to use the favored terrain option before the Grand Guignol.


----------



## Qik (Jan 5, 2012)

[sblock=Off-topic OOC]Nah - he's just seeming a bit one-dimensional to me right now.  Sort of like, "Hey, I'm an elf, I shoot arrows really good."  I like aspects of his personality, but I'm not sure if that general personality template wouldn't better be applied to, say, a magus, which would have more options in combat, and potentially more options fluff and crunch wise out of combat.  I just feel like I painted myself into a corner with his build, and now I might be losing interest.

I've also become aware of other, more diverse/interesting directions  that an archer/ranged character could go in (zen archer monk, myrmidarch magus, switchhitter alchemist), which is contributing to making Quioan feel a bit dry.

But we'll see.  Part of me feels I should work my way up to Arcane Archer with him, which was the original plan, and see how I enjoy that.

So anyways, all this is to say, this adventure, which has been lots of fun, has nothing to do with it.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2012)

Elenka looks determined to see through to the end of this.

"We should be getting back.  If we're gone too long..."

She shrugs uncertain of the ending of that sentence.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Still haven't got her level 4 worked out yet...  but ready to move back into the cult.
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 6, 2012)

It won't take me but a moment to gather my gear. I left it ready for a quick grab if necessary when Inar's message came to meet here. I'll follow the lead of you all who know more of the inner workings of what we're getting into.









*OOC:*


Aside from retrieving her gear, that's Audra has, so I'm ready to roll forward


----------



## jkason (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=GlassEye]No worries, GE. We're heading into a weekend, so I expect it'll probably be Monday-Tuesday before I've got you all tucked in for the night and up the next morning.  [/sblock]

"I've got a friend can help make ya up, girl," he says to Anna. "And I'll be by your bakery with potions when I've done with this one," he adds to Gratis. Though nervous, the halfling nods. 

Inar nods, as well, and turns back to the party.

"Good hunting, then, and tomorrow night will tell the tale, eh?" Inar says. 

Anna makes her hasty goodbyes and good lucks, then heads off with the ranger, while Gratis heads back into the feast hall.

"I think I'm going to need at least two more ales before I'm ready for this," he mutters to himself as he leaves. 

Audra leads the way to the Fallen Bluff. As the other three stick to the shadows outside, she rushes in and retrieves her gear, so quickly and quietly that she doesn't even wake the innkeeper asleep at his post. 

When she returns, the rest of the party fills her in about the secret tunnel to the temple at the back of The River's Tears tavern. The establishment is still dead quiet, making it fairly clear the owner must be getting some kind of hefty subsidy from the cult. How else is he still in business in this, the more upscale area of Martna?

There's little time to mull over the nature of the bar owner's particular bribery, though, as the quartet are eager to get themselves back into the temple. They slip through the door in the storeroom, and back down the dank, muddy tunnel. The scent of burnt spider is still fairly fresh, but whatever insects may yet remain seem to have learned their lesson. 

Soon enough, then, four faux-acolytes emerge into the storage closet in the basement of the temple. Having kept your robes in your packs, the hems are clean, but as Anna pointed out on your way to your meeting, the puddles and muck of the tunnel have once again dirtied your feet, and thus the storage closet floor. Anyone coming in with the floor in its current state would be hard-pressed not to realize someone used the tunnel recently.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 6, 2012)

_Audra follows along, keeping eyes on those in front of her and assuming someone behind her as well. After all, she's still a big unknown quantity to the others. In fact, the same could be said of the others to her. Inar had seemed to trust them implicitly in the matter, but that doesn't stop her from being prepared at all times. As the stinch of spider-Q becomes strongest, she waves a hand in front of her face._

*coughing* Okay. *coughing* Who needs to cut back on *more coughing* the beans.*coughs again*

_ Her breathing gets better as more distance is put between themselves and the spider-Q, until finally she realizes that a door has opened ahead._

This explains a lot.

_She follows through. *Squish* She looks down and mumbles softly to herself._

Why don't they have a welcome mat...

_She looks to the others, assuming this little issue was anticipated and waits to see what the solution is._


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 7, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

After quickly donning his robe and mask, Yo looks down at his dirty feet.  Quietly he says, "Does anyone else possess Anna's magical talent for cleaning?"

[sblock=ooc]Made it to India.  Now trying to recover from the jet-lag.  Nothing like moving 11.5 hours forward.  Forcing myself to stay awake a little while longer.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 8, 2012)

_Audra follows the other monk's example, getting the robe and mask Anna had worn on. She fusses with the robe a moment before deciding that she'll just have to deal with it._


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2012)

Elenka frowns in concentration.

"Not as effortlessly as that, no.  But I have something that may work."

She speaks a few words of power and makes an odd gesture of arcane significance then points at the dirty floor.  She kicks off her shoes.

"Clean that mud up off the floor and shoes."

As everyone watches the mud begins to flake off her shoes as if some unseen force is cleaning them.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* cast Unseen Servant[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 4/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 8, 2012)

The invisible servant works efficiently, mopping up the floor and setting shoes clean enough to avoid tracks in short order. Their activities effectively masked, the quartet peek out into the cells. The way appears clear for them to sneak back into the barracks and hopefully take advantage of the sleeping aura Thon's 'medicine' provided.

[sblock=ooc]Let me know if there was anything else you wanted to try to accomplish before slipping back to bed, otherwise I'll go ahead and move you to the morning with my next post. [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION], please also give me an updated Spells Prepared list in your next post, as well, as I'll go ahead and put the spell prep in my update, as well.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 8, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"Hey, that tickles!" Yo remarks as the invisible servant gets the dirt out from between his toes.  With his feet and sandals clean with the group back in the barracks, Yo makes ready for a good night's sleep.  He clears his mind of the stress of the day and any worries about the day to come, lest it keep him up all night.

He glances over at the new girl.  "Anna.  I'm going to call you that to avoid possibly giving you away.  Keep your mask handy in case the half-elf here stirs.  Put it on first thing in the morning.  And try not to speak.  I'll see you all in the morning."  And with that, he lays back and let's Thon's magical sleep radius take him.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 8, 2012)

Quioan is impressed by Elenka's invisible servant; between that and the fire spirit she summoned earlier in the evening, he's learning that there's more to his friend than just a fearsome traveling companion.

[sblock=OOC]Quioan will prepare:
0: Prestidigitation, Light, Detect Magic
1: Mage Armor, Shield, Vanish[/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 9, 2012)

_Audra nods in agreement and respect to the other Monk and follows the lead of the others, particularly when it comes to storing of ones gear and such.  She settles in on her cot, sitting up, still in her robe and mask for the moment , crossing her legs and meditating. This goes for a short while, maybe fifteen minutes and she settles in to sleep, the mask placed carefully near at hand in case it is required. _


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 9, 2012)

Elenka yawns mouth gaping wide without attempting to mask it with her hand.  Not very lady-like but then again, she _is_ a traveling mercenary.  It's been a long day and she's clearly being affected by Thon's magical potion.  Snatching up her shoes and dismissing the servant she stumbles into bed.

"Tomorrow then..."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* cast Unseen Servant[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2012)

Anna's information appears to be spot on, for with only a few hours' rest, the party wakes feeling more refreshed than they have since they first came to the temple. Quioan finds a quiet corner in the hour before wake up call (a bit tough given the general crowding of the barracks, but he manages), and has finished locking the magical patterns in his mind before Tarkan shouts them out of bed. 

Thon looks good as new, as well, and actually seems cheerful for once. He smiles as he gets ready for the day. 

"Alrighty, then, so now we get to see how the other half lives, yeah? Full members and all that?" His excitement seems, at least for the moment, to be keeping him from noticing the way "Anna" keeps the others between herself and the young half-elf as they head off to breakfast.

His enthusiasm is quickly crushed, however, as Tarkan once again sets you all to the cleaning and chores you've been doing for the past several days. For once, however, your taskmaster actually seems to show a small measure of sympathy. He smacks Thon on the back over lunch.

"Don't worry, boy. We'll have a whole new lot o' scrubs you can bully 'round to do the chores after tonight," he says with a malicious laugh. It's clear Tarkan himself is looking forward to the prospect of fresh meat. Thon's mood, too, lightens a bit.

Garthia calls for Thon and the party to stand during the afternoon prayer gathering, announcing to the assembled that you five have passed The Living God's tests and are now full acolytes with the same standing as all others. The recognition has Thon nearly skipping his way through your afternoon chores. 

Dinner is called early, with Garthia making a rare appearance in the lower dining hall. He hands off a parchment to Tarkan, then exits after a quick survey of the room. 

"All right, you lot, I got assignments of tonight's recruitment!" Tarkan calls out, waving the scroll. He stands a moment without opening it, then swats the nearest acolyte over the head with the scroll, bellowing, "Well, read this nonsense already!"

Two sizable clumps of those gathered are assinged to "escort duty" and "backup duty." The smaller remaining contingent each take some form of guard duty: some  are set to the front walls, a pair (including Thon) are set to the large front doors of the temple, and one is set to patrol the lower corridors. 

In what seems a ridiculously serendipitous turn of events, Elenka and Yoshiki are set to guard the doors to the worship chamber from inside it, while Quioan and Audra are set to the foot of the stairs at the other end, tasked with stopping anyone from moving up should they choose to do so. 

"All right, then, you sorry lot, get to it!" Tarkan bellows once all the assignments have been given out.

Thon seems slightly disappointed to have been assigned away from you, but wishes you luck as he moves to introduce himself to his own guard partner.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 10, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

With the announcement of the assignments, Yoshiki glances at Elenka and raises an eyebrow.  Though this goes basically unnoticed with the mask covering his face.

Assuming the four of us get a chance to talk in private before taking our posts, "Maybe this will be easier than we thought.  Though now if any of us are missing from our posts, it will create suspicion.  If Elenka and I are inside by ourselves, we should be able to search the place unnoticed.  But we need a signal if someone is coming up the stairs so we can get back to our posts just inside the door quickly.  Any ideas?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=Questions]Could I see a map, please?  I know we had them early on, but IIRC, they weren't labeled; it'd be helpful to see where the worship chamber, stairs, and corridor are in relation to each other.

Related-ly, do we know if the patrol in the lower corridor will pass by the two of us positioned at the bottom of the stairs?

Another question: would I be able to create a small object using prestidigitation, give it to Elenka and Yoshiki, and be able to end the spell (causing the object to vanish) as a signal that something is up?  I've little experience with the wiles of prestidigitation, so I wasn't sure if I'd be able to, say, cancel it at any distance.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=answers]To answer the implied question in deisenhunt's post: In the general hubbub of folks moving to their assignments, it wouldn't be difficult to manage to 'lag behind' for a brief confab. You wouldn't have long, though, before you'd be expected to be in position.

Re-attached the map of what you've explored / seen so far in the temple. Obviously, anything you haven't explored isn't showing, because I like to be helpful, but not that helpful  . Elenka and Yoshiki are to be stationed to the right of the doors in T6; Audra and Quioan to the large stairway in that same room. Thon and his partner are assigned to the doors on the end of T3 furthest from you.

The patrol is actually set to look after the Basement. You're unaware of a patrol assignment on the First Floor, presumably because there are guards stationed at key areas throughout that floor.

While it seems logical to me that you can dismiss objects you create with prestidigitation, the 10 ft. range leads me to say you can't do it at any appreciable distance. 


T1: Courtyard
T2: Door
T3: Front Hallway
T4: Meeting Room
T5: Armory
T6: Worship Hall


T7: Hallway
T8: Barracks
T9: Dining Hall
T10: Kitchen
T11: Hallway
T12: Cells
T13: Storage Room[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 10, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

The map helps.  I was thinking we were going to be inside the area we were trying to sneak into.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Message could work, though you'd have to whisper it and have a chance of having it heard by anyone close enough. The spell says you have to point a whomever you wish to whisper to, but doesn't specify if you can do that during the initial set up and then send the message later. It's also only a 10 minute per level spell, so not sure that'd be good, depending on how long we're expected to be on guard here. Also, we will, I assume, still be in robes and masks, will be also have weapons we're expected to keep with us as guards? Something like a short sword or club or some such, or do we rely on our own weaponry? Guards usually have some kind of weapon displayed as a 'Dont mess wid me' sort of message. 

Note that the door the other two are guarding will be blind to the two of us guarding the stairs. So anything line of sight isn't useable. 

Also, what about arcane mark? I'm not sure if he could mark, say, the inside of the door or something that the two on guard at the door could see and he could trigger the rune to appear if danger was approaching?


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2012)

*GM:*  Wow. I had no idea I'd make you guys squirm this much by being nice. I should probably do it more often.


----------



## Qik (Jan 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Hope you're enjoying yourself, jk.  

The best idea I have of sending a warning is if someone were to cast light on something, then give it to the person/group sneaking upstairs.  If a warning needed to be made, the caster could cast the spell on something else, which would cancel out the first light, sending a sign that something was up.  Make sense?

The issue with that method is that Quioan is the only one capable of casting light.  So either Quioan stays put and only Audra goes upstairs (at least initially), Quioan switches with either Yoshiki or Elenka (doable given our anonymity in our masks) so that one of them can accompany Audra upstairs, or we just forgo setting up a warning system and Quioan and Audra go upstairs.  

Of course, more of us could go upstairs, but the more of us out of position, the bigger the risk we run at getting noticed.  I personally vote for keeping two of us stationed at T6 (as per the orders), so that only one group is out of position initially (although I'm open to objections).  Beyond that, I'm open to any of the permutations listed above, or another option altogether.

Item of note: Quioan and Yoshiki are the resident stealth studs, so it might be worth it to have Audra and Yo switch so that Q and Yo can sneak upstairs (if we're not sending the whole group upstairs).  Stealth may not in fact be useful during the recon mission (something tells me the sh*t is going to hit the fan sooner rather than later), but it seems the prudent course of action to moi.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 11, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=OOC]That works for me.  We should probably still color our robes Gray when we head up just in case there is someone still up there.  That can be easily dismissed as well if we need to retreat.  I'd hate to use that as the alert message in case someone is up there.  A light might be difficult to as we'd be carrying this bright light (though might be useful if it is dark up there).  The message spell may be better if jkason rules that it can be cast initially but the message not send until later within the 40 minutes it is active (which I think is the intent of the 10min/lvl duration).  40 minutes should be a good amount of time.  We should at least report back in within 40 minutes, and repeat if we need more time.

I wouldn't call it squirming.  This is a stressful situation for our characters.  We're just acting the part.  [/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2012)

Elenka smiles at Thon as he wishes them luck though since he probably can't see it behind her mask she also gives his forearm a friendly squeeze.

"Luck to you, too.  Maybe we'll get paired up for guard duty tomorrow."

Once Thon wanders off Elenka lingers a bit in order to move along to their assignments in a small group and with hurried discussion of a plan of action.  She has little input to Quioan or Yoshiki's suggestions, just a nagging suspicion.  She shakes her head and mutters her worries aloud.

"All four of us on duty exactly where we need to be to make our foray?  It's too convenient and it feels like a trap to me.  But I don't see any other way to do this.  Once everyone clears out I'll summon Drevezh'korol and he can stand partway between us and relay messages or warnings if needed."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 11, 2012)

Thon seems to relax a bit at Elenka's friendly gesture. She thinks she catches a bit of a smile through the 'frown' of his cult mask. Then he rushes off, and the party quickly tries to formulate their plan.

        *GM:*  I'll give you guys until tomorrow, then declare your 'brief time alone without rousing suspicion' at an end. As it stands now, it sounds like you guys are all talking about splitting up, leaving two alone at the worship hall doors, sending two alone in to the upper level, and are trying to decide on a means of communicating? 

Should have caught this before, and I apologize for it: Quioan didn't prepare Message this morning, and it doesn't appear to be on Elenka's spells known, so discussions on that score are, unfortunately, moot.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Where is an illusionist when we need it? Just make an illusion of a figure in the robe and mask on one side and station me at the other, that frees you up to head upstairs if you want. With two Stealth-mos around, do we want to send both up, or just one since this is just a quick recon?







_Audra stands quietly, not saying anything but nodding when 'Anna' is mentioned in the plans. She gives a nod to Elenka's warning and ventures to speak finally, though softly._

Either we're extremely lucky, or we're in extreme danger, is that what you mean?

_She crosses over to stand next to her guard partner._

We dare not linger too long. We need to get to our posts.


----------



## Qik (Jan 11, 2012)

Quioan nods.  "Right - let's get into position.  Once things have quieted down, we'll prepare to head up."  

Turning to Elenka, he says, "Are we sure we want to summon Drev?  I can see the advantages, but it seems risking: any notice of him could be enough to arose suspicion.  Of course, if someone is in the hallway, our absence is likely to be noticed, which itself will be cause for alarm."









*OOC:*


That's how I see it: Q and Yo going upstairs, with Elenka and Audra hanging back for now.  Frankly, it doesn't seem like we're going to have a decent means of communication - either Drev can liaise as best as possible, or we'll just come back down to report after a brief look around.  Not ideal, but not much else we can do short of all of us going up (which I'm open to).

If we do split, I'd prefer to have both go up - Q isn't much good in a close quarters fight, and Yo could always use the backup if things get hairy.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 12, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


Let's do this!







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2012)

Elenka looks thoughtful a brief moment before giving a quick nod to Quioan's suggestion.

"Perhaps you are right.  If things get down to it and combat is necessity there are other summons that I can perform."

And since they have now arrived at the guard spot for her and Yoshiki she stops and takes up position on one side of the doors.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2012)

By the time you're all in place, the main group for the recruitment meeting has already left. Tarkan makes a quick sweep through the first floor to verify everyone is in place, then you hear his heavy footsteps clomping downstairs. 

The quartet stand guard for a short time, verifying that no one else feels the need to check up on you. It soon becomes apparent that there is no secondary patrol. The large, golden mask of Owbej with its jewel-encrusted eyes stares out across the worship hall from its pedestal at the top of the stairs, but no human eyes appear to be currently interested in you. Whatever you're planning, this is the best opening you're going to have.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 12, 2012)

_Anna, er, Audra, follows Q, assuming that he knows where they are to be stationed and upon arrival at the designated place, stops and sets herself to looking around._


----------



## Qik (Jan 12, 2012)

Quoian leads Audra to their position, keeping silent; the last thing the group would need right now is for someone to notice her presence and Anna's absence.  He's glad that Audra has the mind to keep silent herself.

After a short time at their station, the elf turns to her and says, "Looks as if we're clear; want to go switch places with Yo?"

[sblock=Actions]Once Yoshiki appears, Q'll cast mage armor on him, color their robes gray with prestidigitation, and then let Yo lead up the stairs.  He'll keep his bow shouldered for now.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 13, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo nods to Quioan as he applies his protective magic to him.  With Audra in place at the door, Yo heads over to the stairs and quietly accends them in his gray robes.

Assuming there is a door at the top of the stairs, Yo carefully opens the door and, assuming it was unlocked, peers through the slightly ajar door.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 13, 2012)

As the pair moves upstairs, Quioan can't help but admire Yoshiki's skill at moving silently.  The elf smiles slightly as Yoshiki moves to check the door.


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2012)

*GM:*  The map is a bit misleading. As far as I can tell, those aren't doors at the top, but another window. Not sure why they chose to represent that with white rectangles, and I should have edited the map. Apologies on that score. I've recolored those on the second floor map attached. There are doors on the other end, though, so I'll just apply to that. Also, prepare for attack of the sblocks.     

[sblock=Y & Q]Moving quickly and quietly, Yoshiki and Quioan approach the massive mask of Owbej. As they get closer, it becomes apparent that the 'gold' is nothing but gulding, but the large green gemstone in the mask's forehead and smaller encrusting about the eyes seems to be genuine enough. 

The top of the stairs open out into a balcony which runs along the outer perimeter of the worship hall. Opposite the grand mask stands a pair of tall double doors, made from shining silver. Carved into their surface is the symbol of Owbej, beneath which dozens of supplicants are portrayed holding up piles of coins, jewels, and other wealth to the icon of the Living God.

Yoshiki quietly opens the doors a crack and looks inside…

[sblock=Yoshiki]This appears to be a parlor of some kind. Yoshiki can make out at least two doors on eiher side, though he can't see the full length of the room through the crack in the door, since, in the center of the chamber, a two-step dais serves as a base for a sculpture of a woman in flowing robes wearing one of Owbej's masks. The large statue effectively blocks a great deal of line of sight[/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan]As Yo breaks the seal on the doors, Quioan notices that the symbol on the door changes color slightly.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  There are some stray numbers on the map from elements I cut out of this adventure to streamline. The only ones you need to worry about are:

T18 The Mask
T20 Double Doors
T21 Parlor     [/sblock]

[sblock=A & E]Audra and Elenka hold their ground, watching as their male companions ascend past the giant gold mask and make their way out of sight.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Finally, I'll point you guys to this post. No idea what's going to finally happen, but wanted to warn folks.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 13, 2012)

_Anna, er Audra, mumbles something beneath her breath. Whatever blessing Sapo can afford to those heading out of sight she requests at just less than a whisper. She shifts her stance slightly uncomfortably, now that one of the areas they were assigned to guard has no guard on it. With nothing more for the moment to do, and she hopes nothing for the next several minutes, she keeps her attention focused on listening and watching for any signs of anything out of the ordinary, her left hand involuntarily clenching into a fist._


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 13, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo listens for a couple of seconds.  With no sign of anyone in the room through the crack or by listening, Yo quietly opens the door all the way, stepping into the room with purpose as if he in his gray robes are supposed to be there.  His eyes quickly scans the room, internally hoping that he is alone.  If not, it's time to act like you belong here.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2012)

*GM:*  Plans made. Flying out early AM tomorrow, back sometime afternoon on Thursday. Don't know how much internet access I'll have; just want to give you guys a heads up.


----------



## Qik (Jan 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Many thanks for keeping us apprised even with all you have going on.  Best wishes, jk, whatever the situation.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yeah, what Qik said. Take care of things and be safe. Our prayers/wishes go with you.


----------



## Qik (Jan 15, 2012)

As Yoshiki cracks the door, Quioan's eyes widen when he spots the symbol on the door shift color.  

"Yo!" he hisses through clenched teeth, keeping as quietly as possible whilst still communicating his urgency.  "Wait!"  

Quioan tells Yoshiki about the shift in color he's spotted, and then inspects the doorway to see if he can learn anything more about it.  He seems to have trouble identifying any possible cause or function, however.
[sblock=OOC]Obviously, the ability to inspect hinges on there being no one else in the room that the door leads to.  If somebody is present, we'll need to address that first.

Ideally, a simple roll (Know (Arcana)?) would determine whether or not Q can deduce what this shift in color might entail (I'm assuming some sort of alarm, but who knows).  If this isn't enough, and if the coast seems clear, Q'll "Detect Magic" the thing to see if he can learn more about it.  For now, I'll just roll K(A), and you can let me know if you want something else.

Edit: Ugh.  Well that isn't going to help.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 16, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Freezing in his tracks, Yo scans for danger before turning back to Quioan and quietly listens to his explanation before continuing.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 16, 2012)

*GM:*   Thanks for understanding, guys. Spending most of my time in the hospital, but Dad's doing much better, so that's good. Still pretty limited time for posting (and I didn't prep the map properly to edit it up here), so don't expect a whole lot.

Yoshiki can tell Quioan that he didn't notice anyone if he wants to cast Detect, since, yeah, that Know roll basically gets you "it looks red."


----------



## Qik (Jan 16, 2012)

Now that he knows the coast is clear, Quioan casts Detect Magic and investigates the door a little further.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 17, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Leaving Quioan to look at door hinges, Yo enters the room and quietly moves about.  He first checks any doors in the room, listening at each for signs someone or something may be on the other side.  Given relative safety, he'll begin searching the room for anything of interest.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan]With the aid of his spell, Quioan has better luck uncovering the purpose of the mark. It appears to be some kind conditionalized Arcane Mark, set to trigger if the person opening the door didn't meet some unknown set of conditions. Which, clearly, Yoshiki failed to meet. 

The elf archer-mage doesn't believe any kind of remote alarm has sounded, but he's no means of removing the mark, so upon their return, the intrusion is going to be instantly obvious.[/sblock]

[sblock=Yoshiki]The room beyond seems to be some kind of centralized parlor. There are three doors on two of the walls, and the wall opposite Yoshiki's entrance has a larger set of double doors. Careful listening results in no sounds, so Yoshiki sets to searching. Other than the large statue, though, there appears to be nothing significant to take in the room.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Like I said, can't update the map, so apologies there.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


You don't have to apologize JK. Just keep things going as you need the diversion.  I think we all have good enough imaginations to pull us through.







_Audra reports to the door and gives the agreed upon signal to Yo so he knows it is her and they switch. She settles next to the door opposite of Elenka and takes a deep breath, concentrating on staying still and keeping her eyes and ears open for any sign of trouble._









*OOC:*


Bleah. Forgot to add my +6 mod to that roll, not that it matters much. Boss is talking to us too, never add a roll distracted!


----------



## Qik (Jan 17, 2012)

Quioan ceases his magical investigation and follows Yoshiki into the room, a slight frown on his face.  Pulling even with his companion, he quietly explains, "The door possessed a magical seal that was triggered by unauthorized entry.  While we're not in danger now, they're going to know someone was in here who shouldn't have been.  Given that we were supposed to be guarding the only access point, that means a lot of questions for us.  Which means that we're going to have to make this search count."  The elf smiles before adding, "Not that we were planning on staying another day, anyway."

With that, Quioan moves to have his own look around the room.[sblock=OOC]Barring anything of note in here, Quioan'll be ready to move onto the next room.  Let me know if you want another stealth roll.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 18, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

His heads shakes back and forth at word of the mark on the door.  "Then we should hurry up and find what were looking for and then get the hell out of dodge.  We won't be welcome around these parts no more after this and they'll be looking for us.  Best to get out of town and on our way back home as soon as possible."

He glances towards the open door.  "Since our cover is going to be blown anyways, should we just call the others up to help get this over with faster?  Maybe Elenka can summon her friend to guard the entrance and help us bust out of here if need be."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 18, 2012)

Quioan purses his lips in thought.  "My worry is that if someone comes through the door they're watching, for whatever reason, and sees that they're absent, then we're toast.  That said, maybe it's time to accept that the time for stealth and subtlety is past."  
 
Quioan pauses a moment.  "I think it's risky.  But it's your call.  Either way, we should decide soon."
[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to acknowledge OOC that it kind of sucks for GE and Artur right now that they're out of the action.  I'm happy to have Elenka and Audra join us for that reason alone.  I do think it's a riskier approach, though.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm perfectly fine allowing Quioan and Yoshiki to do the search and having Elenka hold back.  Elenka isn't much for the stealth and searching aspect anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 19, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=ooc]Part of the reason for making that comment was to get Elenka and Audra more involved.  But we can keep moving without...  Come running if we scream loudly in pain.[/sblock]
"Okay, but lets be quick about this and get out of here."  Yo moves to the first door on the right.  After listening again, he makes to open it but pauses at the last second.  Looking back at Quioan, "Do you need to check for more alarms first?"








*OOC:*


I'm leaving in a few hours to head to the airport.  I'll be flying back to the western hemisphere, so I'll be offline for a couple of days.  Feel free to NPC Yoshiki in the time being.






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm cool with Audra hanging back, too. I'll do periodic perception checks in case JK is trying to sneak something up on the two of us. My concern is that there is another door there facing the stairs, where your potential ally is guarding the room it separates, and if for some reason someone opens that door, they'll see no guards at the stairs where they are supposed to be. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 19, 2012)

"Probably a wise precaution."

Quioan casts Detect Magic on the door in question, and then scans the rest of the room.


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2012)

*GM:*  I'm back. I appreciate everyone's patience. Catching up today, both on here and at work. Hopefully back up to speed before the weekend's over. 

If GE or Artur want, they can move Yoshiki about during his NPC'd period, rather than have me front-running a search, or Qik running two active characters while you're standing watch. Just let me know.     

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]You both find nothing of note in the parlor, other than the plethora of doors. Similarly, Quioan finds no further enchantments on these. Apparently the mark on the front doors was all the security-minded caster cared for.[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]So far, the pair have heard little to nothing save the quiet echoes of the nearly-empty temple. It's an eerie silence, but at least for now there are no cries of pain or dismay.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Glad to see you back and that he rallied. Goodluck catching up at work. I might actually be on some this weekend with plans scrapped due to the prediction of ice at home. Having to take a blowtorch to your car to thaw it out sorta sucks.  [/sblock]

_Audra shifts in the quiet, weight shifting from left foot to right. Her eyes continue to move left to right and back again, her ears open and attentive._


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

Quioan gives the all-clear to Yoshiki, and the monk begins peeking into and searching each room in turn, with the elf not far behind.  Quioan's hand itches to draw his bow, but he holds back for the time being.

[sblock=OOC]We'll look into the two upper doors/rooms closest to the entrance of the parlor (T21, I assume) first (i.e. doors in the "northernmost" 2nd and 3rd squares counting "west").[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan and Yoshiki]The monk moves carefully into the first room. Clearly someone's quarters (likely one of the heralds, as you've never seen a black robe in your underground barracks). Fairly disheveled, the room yields little of note here. Some coins, a pair of silver dice. There's a scroll case in a small box under the bed, but it seems to be nothing but gibberish. 

Quioan's sight reveals it to be magical. The scroll's faint aura has the "hue" he associates with enchantments of the compulsion school. He cannot, however, ascertain its specific function. 

Whatever the scroll does, it clearly isn't any kind of useful proof, so the pair move to the next room. This one is immaculate. There isn't a hint of dust. The bed is crisply made. Personal effects are carefully stored and, it appears, stringently organized. A large map of the city hangs on the wall.

Another aura catches Quioan's attention. A small, indescript sack shines with a moderate aura of summoning magics. But even with careful study, he can't pin down the exact nature of the bag's spellcraft. 

Even as he studies the bag, Yoshiki exclaims quietly as he finds a pattern in the routes drawn in on the map. It seems the map charts the temple's influence and growth within the city. There are no indicators of illicit activity to spread that influence, sadly, but the map confirms that the cult has at least half the city under its thumb, and is beginning to make inroads to the other half.

The only other papers in the room are a half finished love poem to "Owbej's fair lady," and a crumpled "Assessment list" in the trash bin beside the bed, signed by Garthia. It seems the latest recruits had done admirably well in his estimation, save Thon, about whom he had much lower hopes. "Disposal duty?" is scrawled down next to his name.

        *GM:*  I just made an assumption that Quioan would keep Detect Magic up if he didn't have to cast anything else, since it seemed simplest. I also made all the Know and Spellcraft checks for things to help keep things moving, so no need to make more.

The map re-uses a few numbers, so I added my own. Hopefully helps with continued searching.

Treasure from the rooms: 52 gp, a pair of silver dice (worth 5 gp), unidentified scroll (enchantment compulsion), unidentified bag (conjuration summoning)     [/sblock]

[sblock=Elenka and Audra]There are no signs of your male companions as of yet. The minutes continue to tick by in the echoing silence of the room as the evening wears on.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

Although happy to have found some seemingly valuable items, and more than happy to take them from the hands of the Living God's followers, Quioan reminds himself that they're not here to line his pockets.

After stowing the map from the second room, Quioan and Yoshiki move to investigate the others lining the parlor.  Quioan keeps his magical sight up as a precautionary measure.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for taking care of the rolls.  In case it isn't obvious/assumed, I plan on taking all available treasure.  Quioan will also take the map, even though it doesn't constitute hard evidence: better to err on the side of taking too much evidence.  Given the magical alarm, we've already punched our ticket out of here in my book.  Feel free to dissent, people, if you disagree.

We'll search the rooms 4-6, moving clockwise.  Also, and this may be a bit meta: are we on some kind of clock here (both IC and OOC)?  I understand you might not be able to show all your cards, but I thought it was worth asking whilst I take my sweet time.  Not sure if we have much of a choice, in any case: never know where evidence will turn up.

I'm happy to keep the previous rolls in play, but if you'd like me to roll more, just let me know.  I'll refrain from giving precautionary rolls so as to not incriminate my position, just in case said rolls came out terribly.  [/sblock] [sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


I'm back!  Flight was fine, snow storm in Chicago on landing made it a mess to get home from airport.







Depending on the size of the map on the wall, Yoshiki will pull the map down and roll up it.  May not be a bloody axe, but all the little pieces may add up to something.  Even the simple treasures he'll take and stuff in his bag if it doesn't take too much time.  These are all stolen goods or purchased with stolen goods, the cult doesn't have any rights to them and they should be turned back over to the city.

Following Quioan, Yo moves on to the next room.  A sense of urgency in his step.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan & Yoshiki]        *GM:*  hehe. No answers forthcoming on how much time you may or may not have. The party knows their own 'recruitment' didn't take very long. There was the short speech, everyone agreeing, then the very short meal before the drugs kicked in. If Inar's plan worked, things will take longer, but you've no way of knowing how much longer. 

Any more ruins the fun. 

I'll go ahead and take your current perception rolls above for searching these little rooms. On your next posts, though, if each of you could make a new Perception check for if / when you make it to something bigger, I'd appreciate it.      

The mage-archer and monk make their way to the set of rooms on the south of the parlor, working clockwise.

The first room is a mess. Piles of dirty robes, an unmade bed, half-eaten food. Nothing gives off any kind of aura in this room (though there are certainly plenty of things giving off aromas, none of them pleasant). Yoshiki does find a large sack filled with silver holy symbols: The circles of Xarr, Laughter of Penk, Fiery wolf of Heironeous. A jumble of just about every major religion in any of the surrounding areas, and probably a few neither man has ever heard of. 23 in all. Whether these were confiscated from people, or are for some other use, neither of you can ascertain from anything else in the room. 

The next room is thankfully far more pleasant, though nothing so exacting as Garthia's room was. Again, there's little in the way of evidence, though a small vial of oil glows faintly in Quioan's sight. The aura is muddy; nevertheless Quioan recognizes the properties: this is a single dose of an oil which can render the user invisible provided he or she makes no aggressive moves.

Finding nothing further, the pair move to the third of the southern rooms. This one positively bristles with aggression. The 'bed' is actually a slab with no blanket. A series of hooks and shelves on the far wall are clearly for various armaments. The only thing on them at present, however, is a mace of cold iron. It gives off the pale aura of transmutation, but this time Quioan can't pin down exactly what that aura might be in service of.

        *GM:*  Again, did the rolls to speed things up.

Treasure: 23 silver holy symbols
A single application of oil of invisibility
Cold Iron Heavy mace with unidentified enchantment.

There's 1 and 7 to go on the doors. Finish off the North wall, or move on to the double doors in the west of the room?     [/sblock]

[sblock=Elenka and Audra]It's becoming almost spooky, the lengthening time since your companions moved above. You can hear some idle chatter from down the way as Thon apparently starts to feel the boredom of guard duty, but other than that, still nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 22, 2012)

Quioan smiles at finding the oil of invisibility.  _This might come in handy sooner rather than later._

Keeping it in hand, he and Yoshiki move to search the remaining room adjoining the parlor, then move to enter the westernmost door.[sblock=OOC]Yeah, really, that question was just me giving you an opportunity to use the devil smiley, because I know how much you love to use it.  

Sorry, I had intended to include room 1 in the search - my bad.  I say we search that room, then move westward.  Quioan'll keep the oil of invisibility in-hand for now, just in case.

Also, welcome back deisenhut!  Quit scaring me with hair-raising stories of Chicago weather - I'm going to be flying up there next month from NOLA, and I'm a bit concerned about getting besieged by snow.  [/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo backs up Quioan as he investigates the last remaining side-room.

When finally advancing on the double-doors, Yo takes up one side and waits until Quioan signals ready before opening his side.

[sblock=OOC]The weather in Chicago wasn't that bad, just the traffic was slow as molasses.  It was a 3.5 hour bus ride up to Milwaukee, a trip that is normally just over an hour.  And I live another hour drive (normally) northwest of Milwaukee.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 23, 2012)

_Audra tries not to get nervous about the amount of time these strangers have been gone. The sound of voices from the other side of the stairs make her blink a moment, but when her companion doesn't act concerned, she doesn't either. Finally she looks to the summoner, her expression hidden by her mask, talking softly._

Should we worry about those two? it's been a long time. I could walk over to the base of the steps just to see what is going on and come back.


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]The small room on the north wall is much like the others. A transmutation aura in a vial in the bedside desk gives off a transmutation aura. Quioan can't quite parse the information his magical sight gives him, but using a more mundane trick from his earlier days of training, he takes the smallest taste, and his memory is properly jogged: Anyone imbibing the full flask would temporarily take on the form of a sentient mist.

Having looted the heralds' rooms of their valuables, however, the pair still haven't found much in the way of proof. The map is instructive, but not damning in and of itself. They turn to the set of double doors on the western end of the parlor, opening them slowly. A large plush bed on the south wall, facing a carved oak desk and bookshelves on the north side, furnishes this large and opulently decorated chamber. In the center of the room, a large carpet, woven with the mask of Owbej at its center, spreads across the floor. The wide windows you remember from the courtyard--where one of the heralds watched your assessment--have the curtains thankfully drawn at the moment.

The pair set to work searching the room. Quioan finds nothing damning on the desktop itself. His eyes are drawn, though, to the bottom drawer of the desk, from which he detects two faint magical auras, of illusion and enchantment. When he tries the drawer, however, he finds it locked. No key presents itself, although the wood doesn't appear to be particularly strong.

Meanwhile, Yoshiki's perusal of the bookshelf uncovers a set of false book fronts. Pulling this down, the monk discovers a trio of ledgers hidden there. 

        *GM:*  treasure: potion of gaseous form.     

[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]Even as Audra ponders moving position, the situation quickly changes. After so much silence and waiting, the activity, when it comes, is sudden and close. 

"Sir?" you hear Thon ask as the creak of doors and a pair of heavy footsteps moves into the front hallway.

"Thrice-cursed, backwoods troublemaker!" you hear by way of response. It's clear from the rising sound of the voice and the footsteps, though (both the heavy single stride and the additional scrambling of other footsteps trying to catch up), that Garthia isn't stopping to explain to Thon or his guard partner, but going on himself. "I hope Tarkan and his goons tear that bloody man's throat out for all his meddling!"

        *GM:*  I made perception rolls for you. The end result being, the pair of you can get one standard action apiece to react before Garthia comes through the doors.     

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 23, 2012)

Quioan pauses for a moment as he debates the proper strategy with which to confront the locked desk.

_Screw it._

Gripping the handle tightly, the elf braces himself against the desk and gives the draw a sharp tug.  Although it feels close to giving, it's not quite there yet.  "Uhm, Yoshiki...can you give me a hand, please?"  He smiles bashfully, embarrassed at needing to ask for help.[sblock=OOC]Sorry to go rogue on breaking the drawer; obtaining confirmation doesn't really seem appropriate to Quioan's character.  

Not sure where a 12 gets me, but it likely isn't enough.  Q can't attempt to damage the draw with his rapier (since it's a piercing weapon), so either Yoshiki can aid another Q's strength check, or attempt to break open the drawer with his unarmed strike.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan and Yoshiki]Quioan tugs, and hears a small snapping sound. He can see a thin crack starting along the outline of the lock, but his first attempt doesn't appear to have been enough to fully break the drawer open. He's fairly certain, however, that one more good yank ought to do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


It occurs to me now that you've been doing a stellar job of stat blocking everything, jk, and I've just been throwing my actions out there for all the world to see.  





[sblock=Post]Quioan makes another attempt at wrenching the drawer open...[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 24, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Grabbing the ledgers, Yoshiki stuffs them into his pack before returning the false book fronts back where he found them.  He then turns to Quioan to see what he found.  Seeing him struggle with a lock, he starts to dig into his pack.  "I have some grease here you could use..."  But then decides to just help him yank on the drawer.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2012)

*GM:*  Just waiting on responses from the ladies downstairs before I proceed.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 24, 2012)

_Audra hears the voices approaching and turns to look at Elenka, from whom she needs to take her cues. The cursing voice is closing on the door and Audra can only brace herself and, for the split second, stand as if she were right where she should be, guarding the door, her head turned just slightly so she can see if the summoner recommends, by her own actions, a different course of action._


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka]Just on the verge of agreeing with Audra and spending a minute to summon Drevezh'korol the situation is snatched from her hands.  Quickly she reaches over and touches Audra to give her the extra protection of a Mage Armor just in case things should go from bad to really bad. 

"Bluff our way through this, if we can..."

Quickly, before the door opens, Elenka straightens at her position and waits for the entrance of Garthia.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* cast Mage Armor on Audra[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2012)

*GM:*  As things are getting interesting in both areas, I'll go ahead and ask you guys to put posts in sblocks until you're all in the same room now.  I trust you all not to act on meta-information, but it's generally easier not to accidentally read something you don't want to that way.     

[sblock=Elenka & Audra]Elenka barely has time to resume her stance when the double doors to the worship hall fly open and Garthia storms in, two acolytes running at his heels. "The herald is halfway across the room when he stops short, whirling around. 

He starts stomping back toward the pair on guard, pointing to the base of the stairs as he bellows, "Where in The Living God's name are the guards for the base of the..." He stops, hand swinging around to point at the pair of women, adding, Hells of Penk, is anyone in this temple at post? I know for a _fact_ I didn't pair two women at any position. What's going on here?"[/sblock]

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]Yoshiki dumps the ledgers into his bag without inspecting them, apparently working under the assumption that no one would bother to hide anything unless it were incriminating. He lends his muscle to Quioan's on the drawer.

With a loud, sharp snapping noise, the drawer breaks loose of the lock and flies open. Inside is a bag filled with platinum pieces. The auras (of illusion and enchantment) come from a potion and some sort of silver statue. Quioan is once again stumped in his attempts to identify the properties of either, though.

        *GM:*  Rolled the spellcraft / know checks again, and Quioan failed for both objects. However, since there's a potion involved, if either Quioan or Yoshiki want to try using Perception to identify by taste, they're welcome to. 

Treasure:
50 pp
Unidentified potion (illusion aura)
Unidentified statue (enchantment aura)
Ledgers (contents unknown)     [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan]Quioan whistles at finding 50 platinum pieces.  "That's quite a little sum to just have lying around."  Frustrated at his inability to discern the items' magical abilities off-hand, he quickly dabs a finger into the vial and tastes the contents on his tongue before stowing the statue, the coins, and the flask.  "Must be the head priestesses chambers."

Quioan quickly looks around the room.  "Anything else?  Or have we found all we're going to here?"









*OOC:*


Can you refresh my memory as to what T18 and T19 are?





[sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan & Yoshiki]







Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can you refresh my memory as to what T18 and T19 are?




Will update the rest after everyone else has a chance to post, but since this is a map clarification:

T18 is the giant mask with the jewels set in it.
T19 is an artifact from the module I adapted this from. It references something I edited out when I was streamlining / adapting. Was a bit of laziness on my part not to paint over that particular marker. Apologies for any confusion that's causing you.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No worries; there looked to be doors by T18, which is why I was checking.  Looks like we're done up here, though, in terms of places to scope out.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 25, 2012)

Qik said:


> Quioan pauses for a moment as he debates the proper strategy with which to confront the locked desk.
> 
> _Screw it._




[sblock=OOC]Reminds me of the scene in Big Trouble in Little China with Wang knocking on the paper doors. *tap**tap**tap*tap* Jack: "Hollow?" Wang: "Hollow." Jack: "*bleep* it." *takes knife and cuts through wall*[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 25, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]Yoshiki grabs the ledgers in the drawer and stores them with the others in his pack.  "Hopefully these will have what we are looking for.  If there is nothing else here, we should get moving."[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 25, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]_Audra clinches her fist and turns, setting with her back against the wall. The imposing presence effects her far more than the excuse for cursing the fellow uses. She is grateful that the mask she wears hides her slight smile at the appearing agitation. She tries to think quickly, having had a few minutes to consider the situation._

The other guard assigned here needed to visit the latrine, so I relieved him, so to speak. He wasn't sure where it was from here, so the other guard, also being male, went with him. Some people just can't hold their liquor.

_She keeps her eyes on the upset visage before her, fighting the urge to glance aside at Elenka looking for guidance, her wit kicking in before her brain can think to let the Summoner answer._

*Note: From the point Audra speaks on down won't happen if Elenka posts speaking first. *
[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21* Touch 20* Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +6 
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +5, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+4/+4) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 1 per day, 1 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
[/sblock]

[sblock=Action]Talking. Using, if allowed, a point from her Ki Pool, since she had a chance to prepare for this to happen. Using 1 point to gain +4 insight bonus on skill check - Bluff[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Big Time bluffs with Ki pool bonuses make me nervous...


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka]Elenka's lips twitch and she barely restrains a sigh.  _Not_ the excuse she would've given since it does nothing to explain why Yoshiki and Quioan are upstairs but what's done is done.  Now the only problem is to extract themselves from this mess.

"What do you want us to do?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 3
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 23  Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +5

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka and Audra]Even with his mask, Audra and Elenka can see the disgusted frown that crosses Garthia's face. 

"Do I _look_ like I just fell out of my mother's womb?" The herald growls. "What is going on?"

"And who are you?" one of the acolytes spits out in surprise, pointing to Audra. It's then you both realize that Thon is one of the guard who scrambled in with Garthia; the cult robes make it just as difficult to recognize as be recognized when someone's silent. Unfortunately, Audra's excuse not only didn't convince the herald, but her voice has exposed her duplicity to the young half-elf.

"Sir! Sir!"

And, because the cruelties of fate apparently conspire to work in threes, it's at this juncture that a gray-robed priest comes barreling into the room. 

"Shadows, sir! Moving in the Lady's quarters! I saw them cast on the curtains by the torchlight from my post on the wall!"

"Don't let these two go anywhere! I'll deal with whomever thought they could violate the bedchamber of Owbej's chosen."

"Wait. I'm confused. What's ... what's going on?" Thon sputters even as his partnered acolyte and the priest move to draw their weapons. Garthia isn't bothering to find out, as he starts to turn to ascend the staircase.

        *GM:*  So, yeah, there were three different things that could have given you away, and the dice, they decided all three of them were going to happen. Yoinks!

I'm not assuming you're going into combat. You're welcome to keep trying non-violent methods, but I've set up a map and rolled initiative just in case. The good news: you guys won initiative.

Initiative Elenka and Audra: 16 

Initiative cultists: 10

Garthia is the dark-haired icon. Thon is the light haired one. The acolyte has a white background / eyes, while the higher-ranked priest has gray. I decided to try enlarging the map after setting up all the icons, so things are kind of fuzzy, but hopefully readable.     






[/sblock]

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]Once he has the taste of it, Quioan quickly ascertains the properties of the potion. Apparently, masks aren't the only way the cult likes to maintain its anonymity. Like the oil before, this potion grants temporary invisibility. 

After the monk and archer quickly gather what they've found in the study area, they move across the room, digging through the bed and nightstand, trying to find anything else about that might be hidden. They find nothing, however, other than some spare women's garments and cheap perfumes. If the ledgers they've stowed have nothing in them, then they have only the map (and possibly the holy symbols) with which to point blame.

        *GM:*  When you guys post next, I'm going to need you to tell me 

1) who's carrying what.
2) where it's being carried.

For reference, you've found (followed by weight if any):

52 gp - 1 lb
a pair of silver dice (worth 5 gp) - N/A
unidentified scroll (enchantment compulsion) N/A
23 silver holy symbols - 23 lbs (silver holy symbols are 1 lb apiece)
A single application of oil of invisibility - N/A
Cold Iron Heavy mace with unidentified enchantment. - 8 lbs
potion of gaseous form - N/A
unidentified bag (conjuration summoning) - 15 lbs
50 pp - 1 lb.
potion of invisibility - N/A
unidentified statue (enchantment) - N/A
Three unexamined ledgers - 3 lbs.     [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 25, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]_Audra considers the situation for a split second. Two of these robed nasties drawing weapons. Audra's hands are empty. So much the better for her want to be assailant it would seem, as he draws his weapon. Attempting to use her finely honed combat skills, she attacks the Priest (Grey background) with two quick strikes. *FWOOMP!* Her left hand strikes smartly into the air over his right shoulder. *kathock!* Her aim is better with her right, but the robe she wears gets tangled and causes her swing to pull short of his jaw and miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=action]Using her Flurry of Blows, Audra is going to try to unload some hurt on the Priest guy. And fail miserably [/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]
Initiative: +2
AC: 21* Touch 20* Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +6 
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +5, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+4/+4) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 3 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sorry. Selected wrong die for Damage 2. Not that it matters, I believe both of those whiff





_


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]Indeed, despite getting the drop on the priest, Audra's rush to action sees her fail to connect.

"Infidel!" the priest cries out, moving to ready weapon and shield.

        *GM:*  Elenka still to go, then the others     [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka & Audra]Elenka's hand moves towards her spell component pouch then she momentarily blanks as she realizes she doesn't have the component she needs to cast the spell that first popped into mind.  She quickly casts about for something else to do.

"What!?  How dare you draw weapons on Master Garthia, grey robe!  Thon, help us!"

Elenka steps toward the gray robe and draws her terbutje chopping at the priest as she does so.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Hmm... two problems: I realize now I haven't updated Elenka's statblock from when she leveled back in early Jan (now updated), & the spell I was going to cast has a focus that she hasn't had time to acquire since she leveled.  Ah, well.  New plan, I suppose.  (Sorry, Artur!)

Not really enough time for a Bluff check... C'est la vie.

5 foot step to J6
*Move* draw terbutje
*Standard* attack the gray robe (flank included): 1d20+7=13, 1d8+1=6[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Q&Y]







*OOC:*


Unfortunately it looks like we're not going to be able to carry everything without going over a light load - Quioan has 2.5 lbs to spare, and Yoshiki has 13.  It's not a huge deal, but it's worth noting insofar as Quioan won't be able to cast any spells whilst carrying a medium load.

Here's my proposed breakdown:

Q (40.5 lbs total): 2 ledgers, (2 lbs), 52 gp (1 lb), dice, unidentified scroll, 13 holy symbols (13 lbs), potion of invisibility, mace (8 lbs), potion of gaseous form, unidentified magic bag (15 lbs), 25 PP (.5 lbs), unidentified statue, map

Y (12.5 lbs total): 10 holy symbols (10 lbs), 2 ledgers (2 lbs), oil of invisibility, 25 PP (.5 lbs)

This way we distribute the (potential) evidence evenly between each other, just in case.  We also each have the potential to go invisible on hand: Quioan will be carrying his potion (with everything else in his pack, under his robe), and I suggest/imagine Yoshiki will do the same.

I must confess, I'm having trouble fighting the potential metagame urge to cast a Shield spell before I impede my ability to cast.  I can't honestly say what I would do if I had a complete unawareness of what was going on with the other pair (I haven't peeked, but I can't help but see the rolls); I certainly can imagine Quioan being cautious enough to cast a protection spell when he knows he is about to impede his ability to cast...

Thoughts, jk?  I can see it going either way.  Think that covers it OOC.






Frustrated by the absence of clear evidence and the inability to confirm that the ledgers could serve as such, Quioan nevertheless begins to feel it time to return downstairs and eventually to the secret passage out of the compound.  

"If we do get spotted, I suggest we use these potions of invisibility, and bolt for the exit in the basement: we've left more than enough of a trace up here to damn ourselves if anyone takes even the smallest of looks.  If we need to communicate whilst invisible, let's stick to Sylvan: not sure about the new girl, but you, me, and Elenka know it, and anyone else might not.  Sound good?"

Once he and Yoshiki have divided the items they've found between them, the pair begin to work their way back from whence they came, keeping as quiet and alert as possible.

[sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 26, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]








*OOC:*


Ninja'd by Quioan.  His suggestions are sufficient, so dumping mine.  

How exactly does an oil of invisibility work?  I understand oils for enchanting weapons, you rub it on your blade.  But what about invisibility?  Rub it on yourself?  How much of yourself do you have to cover?  Is only the part you rub it on become invisible?






Yo nods to Quioan, "Works for me.  Let's get out of here before its too late.  Maybe we should check that other door at the bottom of the stairs if we can."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka and Audra]        *GM:*  You know, I never even noticed that component cost on Create Pit. Yoink, I better take Nathan shopping soon!     

Though Audra provides a good distraction to the priest, his robes mask the openings in the armor he wears beneath them, and Elenka's attack scrapes along leather rather than flesh. Realizing his predicament, the priest quickly steps out from between the two women. 

"You'll taste steel for that, you traitorous cows!" the priest says, drawing rapier and readying shield. He bangs his weapon against  his shield, saying, "Let's see you get through this."

The anonymous acolyte quickly follows suit, drawing a short sword and readying his own shield.

"Stop telling them what you're doing and do it!" Garthia growls as he bolts up the stairs and out of sight in the balcony above. 

Thon, for his part, stands agape at the proceedings. 

"But Garthia said … and I … " the young half-elf stutters, backing away a few steps. It's obvious he's unclear on where his allegiances lie.

[sblock=actions]If it helps, the cultists have to waste their first round readying. I know they can combine a move action with drawing or with readying a shield, but I couldn't justify doing both. Which means they need two move actions and only have 5' steps left.

Priest: Free: 5' step. Move: Draw Rapier. Standard: Ready Shield

Acolyte: Move: Draw Short Sword. Standard: Ready Shield.

Thon: Move: back away (currently not engaging in combat)

Garthia: Double move upstairs (off the map)[/sblock]

        *GM:*  A note on benches. They aren't tall enough to provide any appreciable cover, but are obstacle enough to make them difficult terrain. Moving into or out of a bench square costs double movement (so no 5' step for that acolyte, for example).     







        *GM:*  PC's up.     [/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan & Yoshiki]        *GM:*  Qik, are you sure Quioan can't cast at all? I'm having a hell of a time finding it, but I swore a medium load just came with an arcane spell failure chance, not complete failure. I also can't find a rule saying you absolutely can't cast, so clearly my search fu is toilet water. I'll post something in General to get some help from some of the better text hunters.

It's probably worth noting that Yoshiki loses several of his monk abilities (AC bonus from Wis, fast movement, and flurry) while under medium encumbrance. That rule I found. 

deisenhunt, from what I can tell, an oil and potion aren't appreciably different in the action you have to use up. If Yoshiki dumps the oil on his head, he disappears just as well as if Quioan quaffs his potion.

On the question of pre-shielding, I'll leave it up to you. If the only reason you're even considering it is because you're seeing attack rolls, then you're using meta-information to make decisions. If you think you genuinely would have cast shield when Quioan was about to go to a medium load regardless, fluff it that way. I'll leave ya on your honor there. I trust ya.      [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Q&Y]







*OOC:*


I think you're right, jk; I had probably just saved it as such in my own mind to entrench the idea medium encumberance = bad for Quioan.

With the way I divvied things up, Yoshiki should still be carrying a light load.

I think I'll forgo casting the spell right now: you may trust me, but I'm having a hard time trust myself.  





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Q&Y]







Qik said:


> With the way I divvied things up, Yoshiki should still be carrying a light load.




Ack, you're right. I missed the MW backpack, which covers him.



> I think I'll forgo casting the spell right now: you may trust me, but I'm having a hard time trust myself.




lol. That's what makes you trustworthy.  

I will give you this advice, though: If Quioan doesn't keep his bow readied, I'd say he could carry his backpack off the shoulder and thus drop it as a free action if he wants. He'll obviously have to take extra actions to access anything in the backpack if he does that, use a move action to ready the bow, and / or spend actions picking the bag back up if he's in combat rounds and needs to move, but it's an option that seems reasonable to me if you want to take advantage of it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2012)

*GM:*  [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION]. It's starting to look like somatic components aren't effected by encumbrance the same way they are by medium armors. I think we've both been equating weight with armor, and while it's the same in a lot of ways, I'm realizing that spell failure chance is supposed to be tied to the trouble armor jointing causes, which isn't going to happen if you just happen to have a ridiculously full backpack, I suppose.

Here's IW's post with the paizo board link. Barring objections from others, it looks like Quioan's good to load himself down. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...ussion-18.html#post5794291]Casting Encumbered


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]Audra catches herself and is quickly prepared to attack again. The Priest boasts about his shield. Audra eyes him and smirks.

Just remember, you asked for it.[/sblock]

[sblock=action]Audra will again attack with flurry of blows (+4/+4).[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Learn something new everyday, I suppose!

Thanks to you and IW for checking into that.  Looks like Quioan'll be in a position to cast if need be.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 26, 2012)

jkason said:


> *GM:*  [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION]. It's starting to look like somatic components aren't effected by encumbrance the same way they are by medium armors. I think we've both been equating weight with armor, and while it's the same in a lot of ways, I'm realizing that spell failure chance is supposed to be tied to the trouble armor jointing causes, which isn't going to happen if you just happen to have a ridiculously full backpack, I suppose.
> 
> Here's IW's post with the paizo board link. Barring objections from others, it looks like Quioan's good to load himself down.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...ussion-18.html#post5794291]Casting Encumbered












*OOC:*


Good with me. I've been messing with the idea of making an arcane caster.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 26, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]
Assuming we are done with the searching, Yo says, "We should go."  He holds up the oil as he begins heading out.  "These may come in handy getting out of this place."
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, oil of invisibility, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]Audra's first attack catches nothing but robes. Her second is much more securely on target, until the priest intercepts it with his shield.

"Ooh, that'll teach me," comes the sarcastic rejoinder.

        *GM:*  Unfortunately, Audra misses on both of those. Elenka still up. No change on status or map     [/sblock]

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]Quioan and Yoshiki adjust their load until they're satisfied, the wizard realizing his abilities are less painfully impacted by the heavier weight now bearing down on him. Prepared, they open the double set of doors...

And see movement on the other end of the parlor! A black-robed herald has moved in from the other end of the room even as Yoshiki and Quioan are exiting the bedroom.

"Defilers! Not even priests have the right to enter the lady's rooms unescorted in her absence! And where are the two acolytes?" You recognize Garthia's voice, full of rage, and realize by his rejoinder that your gray robes have him at least momentarily convinced you're of higher rank than you are.

        *GM:*  Okay, set up a map and rolled initiative just in case, though that doesn't mean you aren't free to try something non-combative. Everybody failed their perception tests against each other's stealth checks through the door, so no surprise round. If you enter combat, it's a full round, and you act first.

It should be apparent, but the giant statue in the middle of the room is currently providing everybody with some measure of cover / concealment from their positions.

Initiative Q&Y: 18

Initiative Garthia: 8     






[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elinka]







*OOC:*


That's okay, she did what she really needed to do. Grant we have that acolyte as a problem still.





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 26, 2012)

[sblock=Q&Y]







*OOC:*


Makes me wish Q was adept at bluffing; we could just try to act as if we stumbled onto this scene...







His fingers tightening on the potion in his hand, Quioan calls out to Yoshiki in Sylvan, "Fight or run?"  He prepares to act either way...









*OOC:*


Readying an action, based on whether Yo says "run" or "fight".

If Yo chooses run, Quioan'll take the potion of invisibility and move via the south path towards the door (one round of movement will see him to J7, since he wouldn't want to get caught in the corner).  He would also draw his bow in the process, just in case.

If Yo chooses fight, Quioan'll move to where he can ignore the cover (I7? - the further the better), drawing his bow, and attack.  Will roll just in case, but his attacking is contingent on Yoshiki's response.






[sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 27, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=Yoshiki and Quioan]
Yo quickly shoots back a response in Sylvan.  "The girls!  Stealth!" as he dumps the oil over his head and tossing the empty vial back into the room behind him.  Once invisible, he lets his training take total control over his body, dropping into a stealthy, combative stance. And with amazing reflexes, he quietly shoots across the room and out the door making little to no noise as he does so!  

[sblock=Actions]
Standard Action:  Use Oil of Invisibility.  
Swift Action:  Use 1 Ki Point to increase Base Speed by 20 ft. (Now 60 ft)
Move Action:  Stealth at full speed (-5 penalty) but invisible (+20 bonus).  Move SW, SW, W, W, NW, W, S, S, SW, W.  Should end up in N-9.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 4/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]

Edit: I hope minimum stealth is good enough!!  Can't get any worse.


----------



## Qik (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=Q&Y]With scarely a nod, Quioan follows suit, downing his potion and moving towards the door, hoping silently he doesn't run into Yoshiki in the process...


 [sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong
  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka & Audra]Elenka steps away from combat and not for the first time nor likely for the last wishes Drevezh'korol was there to handle things for her.  _If wishes were fishes_...  She spares a moment to laugh at herself before reaching into the Other World to summon forth a creature of dirt and stones to fight for her.

"Traitorous cow?!  Well, I never!"

The stony creature bursts into existence with a rain of grit opposite of Audra and swipes at the gray robe.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]5 foot step to J7
*Move* --
*Standard* summon small earth elemental at L6

Elemental attack: 1d20+8=15, 1d6+4=8
With the elemental's Earth Mastery (which I forgot to add though I did remember flanking) it would hit AC 16 for 9 damage.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan and Yoshiki]         *GM:*  oh, my. Now things are going to get interesting. As Qik notes in his post, since you aren't under the effects of the same spell, you're also invisible to each other as well as Garthia. I've masked you both on the map, and hopefully you'll be good enough not to read each other's positioning info (Largely avoiding reading each other's action statblocks should be sufficient, I'd think.). Okay, let's ride this crazy thing.     

[sblock=Qik]You didn't give me coordinates, so I randomly picked taking the southern arc. At medium encumbrance, Quioan only has a 20' move. Puts him at I7.[/sblock]

First Yoshiki, then Quioan disappear from view, and though there's the faint rustle of feet, Garthia is left looking about wildly without being able to pinpoint either man.  

[sblock=Yoshiki only]As he crosses the threshhold to the balcony, breezing by the herald, his feet powered by his ki, Yoshiki can’t help but now hear the sounds of battle from below, though he has no idea how many combatants are in play.[/sblock]

Garthia seems momentarily distraught, but then laughs.

"Idiots. There's only one exit. You think I'm not equipped to block that?" he says. He touches a collar about his throat, and the adornment instantly turns to smoke. The smoke splits in two, flying across the open space in two directions, then exploding in flames upon arrival. The roiling flames quickly dissapate to reveal impressively large, smoldering canines now blocking each of the walkways. 

The Northernmost creature sniffs the air a moment, then rushes up to Garthia’s side, growling at the southern side of the parlor. The southernmost dog sniffs as well, but after taking a single step forward, it hunkers down, opens its mouth, and releases a gout of flame!

        *GM:*  Yoshiki needs to make a DC 14 reflex save to avoid fire damage     

"See, I've already found one of you. Only a matter of time, now," Garthia gloats. "But just so no one else misses the fun…" Garthia slaps a panel on the wall by the door, and the clarion bell of an alarm begins to sound.

[sblock=actions and status]Garthia: Standard: activate Collar of the Inferno, summon 1d3 = 2 hellhounds, P2 and P9. Move: touch alarm panel in wall.

Hell hound 1: Move action: Scent (determine direction). Standard: Move to K6

Hell hound 2: Move action: Scent (determine direction). Free: 5' step. Creatures with scent automatically pinpoint targets within 5'. Standard: Breath weapon attack, 10' cone.

Fire damage; recharge rounds. (2d6=4, 2d4=6)

Status:
Garthia: Undamaged
Dog 1: Undamaged, 1 round summoned
Dog 2: Undamaged, 1 round summoned, Breath weapon recharge in 6 rounds

Quioan: 24/24, Invisible
Yoshiki: 28/28, Invisible, Mage Armor, damage undetermined (Reflex save or 4 fire).[/sblock]





        *GM:*  PCs up     [/sblock]



[sblock=Audra and Elenka]The stone of the floor rises up, and Elenka's creature bursts into being, but the grinding roil of its skin alerts the priest, who manages to slip below its strike. 

Thon presses himself against the wall, paralyzed by the sight of the elemental.

”I said what I meant, and Owbej smiles on me for it, doesn’t he? How about you?” the priest says. He dodges again to keep himself from being pinned between opponents. He stabs out with his rapier, but Elenka, like the priest before her, benefits from the flowing robes, the rapier stabbing at nothing. 

The acolyte, meanwhile, stumbles his way across the benches to get away from the elemental, deciding that the female without any weapons is a much better target. Shaken from the appearance of the beast, however, he fares no better than his superior.

From above, the women see a brief flash of flame come over the balcony, then almost before the fire’s light is gone, an alarm starts sounding on the second floor.

[sblock=actions & status]Elemental misses.

Priest: 5’step to J6, rapier attack vs. Elenka. Miss.
Acolyte: Move to J3, short sword attack vs. Audra. Miss.

Thon continues to be a non-participant in the combat.

Status:

Priest: Undamaged
Acolyte: Undamaged
Thon: Undamaged

Audra: 23/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 30/30  
Earth Elemental: 13/13[/sblock]

Note: bench squares take double movement to enter or leave (difficult terrain)




        *GM:*  PCs up     [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]







*OOC:*


Okay, so we've had a couple of rounds now, and no one has hit diddly squat. Except the robes.







_Audra has a momentary pause when she sees the elemental arise. it doesn't take but a moment for her brain to catch up and tell her that it is Elenka's companion. The Acolyte makes an awful noise as he almost trips over the bench trying to get around behind her, giving her time to spin around and strike silently. Sadly the Acolyte's herky jerky motions of tumbling over the benches serve him well, as her strikes, meant to catch him square in the mush, both draw air as he catches his balance on solid floor again._
[/sblock]

[sblock=action]Audra will turn and attack the Acolyte. Flurry of blows going again.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]







Artur Hawkwing said:


> Okay, so we've had a couple of rounds now, and no one has hit diddly squat. Except the robes.




        *GM:*  Yeah, what I expected to be 'things get messy fast' is sort of turning into a bit of a comedy of errors. Par for the course for me; I can't seem to hit PC's with the broad side of a barn. In the first adventure I ran, I think I did maybe 5 points of damage the whole adventure.      

While the Acolyte seems much less capable of guarding himself than the priest did, Audra still fails to connect with her flurry.

        *GM:*  Elenka and the elemental still up     
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 27, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=DM Only]
Seeing the fire hounds coming, Yo curses internally.  _Crap!  I hope he made it out._  His martial training takes over as the fire beast tries to breath on him.  His invisible, oily self completely dodges the onslaught and his options quickly race through his head.  _Does he run downstairs quickly and use his invisibility to his advantage to help the girls?  Does he go back and save Quioan?  What about this thing?  Damnit!  He's already passed the black priest, so the invisibility worked.  He'll have to stop this thing or it is only going to cause problems.  Maybe he can draw attention away Quioan and run down to help.  That's what he'll do._  In a split second, he makes up his mind.

His fist becomes frosty as he brings it down upon the beast before him.  His invisibility ends as the cold, powerful punch pounds into the waiting fire... The ice doesn't seem to react as well as he had hoped.

Now, for the distraction.  He turns, hopefully gaining the attention of the black robed priest, and leaps off the side of the railing, shrieking as he falls.   He jumps outwards towards the bottom of the stairs below, landing on the floor below, ideally out of sight from on-lookers below.  He uses the part of the wall, before it ends at the ceiling, to slow his fall.

Hearing that there was combat below, he immediately takes a combat stance and scans his surroundings, praying that he didn't just fall into the hornet's nest.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard Action:  Elemental Fist (Cold)
Move Action:  Leap down to lower level, acrobatics to avoid AoO and make the leap.  Use Slow Fall ability to prevent falling damage.  Attempt to land around L-7.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 3/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 4/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=Yoshiki only]The magical oil on Yoshiki's form evaporates as he channels his will into his punch, and while he finds he hasn't generated the level of cold power he expected, the hound seems to react to it with a sound akin to panic.

"Gotcha!" Garthia calls out as the monk becomes visible again, but his gloating is short-lived. Performing an almost preternatural acrobatic maneuver, the monk vaults backward, using the railing of the balcony to slow his descent.

Good thing, too, as he has just enough time to see that his intended landing spot is currently occupied by a small earth elemental. Yoshiki makes a sudden course correction, and lands at the base of the stairs, just behind the creature. The rest of the room is occupied by robes galore: a male and female pair of acolytes are exchanging failed blows on one side of the door, while a man in gray robes is trying to skewer another white-robed female with his rapier.  A final white-robed acolyte cowers up against the southern wall of the room. Above him, Yoshiki hears the hound that assaulted him baying at the loss of its prey.

Note: squares with benches are difficult terrain. It costs double to move into or out of them. The females are in squares J7 and J4, though you can't identify who is whom until you hear someone speak, since everyone (including Yoshiki) is still masked.

[sblock=status updates]Dog 2: 12 damage (extra damage from cold vulnerability)
Yoshiki: no longer invisible.[/sblock]







[/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan only]Trapped in the parlor, Quioan hears a woosh of flame, then sees Garthia crowing, "Gotcha!"

The gloat is short-lived, however, as you see him apparently watch something moving through the air, then turn back to the parlor, saying to the apparently-empty room, "Looks like your friend left you to my tender mercies, fool." From through the door, Quioan can hear the baying of a hound.

        *GM:*  Quioan can still act this round. No change to your map.     [/sblock]

[sblock=Elenka and Audra]Even as Elenka and the elemental prepare to retaliate against their enemies, a gray-robed priest comes vaulting across the space from the balcony above. He nimbly catches the edge of the balcony, using it to swing down and land behind Elenka's elemental.

        *GM:*  Map updated. Elenka and elemental still up.     






[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka & Audra]Elenka isn't sure who the new gray robe is; it may be Yoshiki or Quioan but the fact that he didn't identify himself isn't promising.

"If you are an ally speak up or suffer our attacks!"

The elemental moves across the floor to position itself opposite Elenka (and thereby possibly provoking two AoOs).  Once in place it will attack but its stony fist crashes into the floor and misses the gray robe.  Elenka stands her ground and hacks at the gray robe in front of her.

"Stop flailing about and focus!  Concentrate attacks, girl!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* attack 1d20+5=21, 1d8+1=3 AC 21 (23 w/ flanking) for 3 dmg.

*Elemental:*
Move to J5
Slam attack: 1d20+6=8, 1d6+4=10 Miss. [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 30  Current: 30
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=jk & deisenhut]







*OOC:*


Woo hoo!  This does look like it'll be fun.






_I should have just killed this man while I had the chance... _thinks Quioan.  _Oh well; too late..._

[sblock=jkason]His fingers already moving as fast as his mind will allow, Quioan takes Garthia's words to indicate that Yoshiki has managed to return to the first floor.  _Good - as long as one of us makes it out with the evidence._ 

With that, the elf issues forth the incantation for Prestidigitation, filling the room as much as he can with a pungent odor.  From there, he backpedals, hoping that the scent will be enough to confuse the flaming hound, and his movements and invisibility enough to throw Garthia off after his incantation momentarily gives away his position.








*OOC:*


Right - so I'm assuming Prestidigitation can do something like this.  Let me know if I'm wrong, or what your ruling is in general.

Move to G5, Draw bow.  Roll stealth.

Also, about how high are we?  I'm considering running for it and jumping through the windows to the west.






[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Edit: UGH.  How have me and deis rolled two 1s on three stealth rolls?  Dice gods!  *shakes fist*


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]        *GM:*  Re: Dice rolls. Don't worry. Garthia isn't doing any better. 

Prestidigi-smell. Factors I considered: 

* Prestidigitation can't duplicate another spell effect. The ranger spell Negate Aroma counteracts scent. 

* Most changes prestidigitation makes are to very small areas. you can only color / soil a 1 ft cube per round

* I love creative spell use. Especially creative cantrips, and super-especially creative prestidigitation. 

So here's how I'm going to rule it: Quioan can create a concentrated 'stink ball' in the square he's vacating with prestigitation. This is enough to increase the DC of location checks by anyone with the scent ability, since it's far and above more pungent than his own scent, but not enough to completely mask him as the druid / ranger spell would.

On the matter of height, while it seems odd to me to have a balcony and not note it, the adventure is painfully silent on the height of things. I'd say, between the thickness of the ceiling / floor and the height of rooms, the second floor is 15' higher than the first. 

However, if you recall, the first floor is up a set of stairs from the courtyard, which is where you'd be jumping if you crash the windows. I'm going to say that's a 20' total drop, then, which you can mitigate with an Acrobatics roll using the rules on Jumping down / falling. If you're jumping through the windows, though, as opposed to breaking, then jumping, you're going to take damage from the broken glass.     

The hound whines audibly as Quioan unleashes his 'stink ball,' choosing to run back out of the room to find less noxious prey. Garthia appears unfazed. He closes the double doors behind him, and draws a wand from his belt.

"Let the puppies play with your friend. I'll handle you myself," he says ominously. Despite the threat, though, he holds his ground, tilting his head as if trying to pinpoint the elf. "Nowhere to run now, little man. Might as well bow before me and beg for mercy."

[sblock=actions and status]Hound: double move
Garthia: Move: close double doors. Standard: draw wand.

Status:
Garthia: unharmed

Quioan: Invisible[/sblock]






        *GM:*  Quioan is up     

[/sblock]


[sblock=First Floor]Elenka's voice comes from the southernmost female acolyte as she calls out her identity challenge to the newly-arrived gray robe, but she concentrates efforts on the one closer. The elemental moves, and the priest near Elenka lashes out as it shambles into place. His blow is efficient and precise, and if the creature possessed organs, it might have ended it. As it stands, the elemental crumbles considerably, lashing out weakly.

The attack doesn't connect, but does give Elenka the opening she needs to finally draw blood.

        *GM:*  Priest AC: 19     

"You'll pay for that!" the priest hisses, and indeed, the opponents seem to have finally taken their measure of one another. His own rapier stabs into the summoner, though Elenka manages to turn at the last second to avoid having the blade pierce a lung. 

"That's more like it!" he calls out in glee.

The acolyte attacking the northernmost female is less successful, as she continues to dodge his blade.

Trouble isn't done yet, however, as, with a dreadful barking, a smoldering hound comes charging down the stairs at the newly-arrived gray robe, smoke instead of slobber belching from its mouth and fire literally in its eyes as it threatens the newcomer. Barely a moment later, a second beast comes racing on its heels.
[sblock=actions and status]AoO Priest vs. Elemental. Hit (nat 20, but elementals are immune to crits, darnit). 6 damage

Priest: Standard: Rapier attack vs. Elenka. Hit (crit threat, failed to confirm). 6 damage to Elenka.
Acolyte: Standard: short sword attack vs. Audra. Miss.
Dog 2: Double move from balcony to N6
Dog 1: Double move from balcony to Q6

*Status*:

Priest: 3 damage
Acolyte: Undamaged
Dog 2: 12 damage, summoned round 2
Dog 1: Undamaged, summoned round 2

Audra: Undamaged, Mage Armor
Elenka: 24/30
Earth Elemental: 7/13
Yoshiki: Undamaged, Mage Armor[/sblock]






        *GM:*  PC's up     


[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=First Floor]
The new gray robed man that just fell from the ceiling turns towards the girls and yells out in Sylvan, "Yes, it's Yo!  I don't think Quioan make it out!"  As an afterthought, he realizes he never found out if the new girl speaks Sylvan as well.  But no time to find out now as he turns towards the flaming beasts charging down the stairs, his fist becoming icy cold again.

As the first fire creature reaches him, he lets loose on it with a severe pounding of three quick fists.

[sblock=Actions]
Swift Action:  Expend 1 Ki Point to gain additional attack with Flurry of Blows at highest attack modifier.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows (3 attacks) w/ first attack Elemental Fist(Cold)
Free Action: 5-foot step up the stairs.  If hound is gone, step to N-6.  If not, step to N-5.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 2/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 3/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]

Darnit!  Just can't get decent cold damage!


----------



## Qik (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=Upstairs]







*OOC:*


Thanks for the ruling; that's the kind of thing I was hoping for.

Would I require any kind of roll to break a window with an arrow?  My first thought was no, but I can see how I might with the heavy curtains drawn.

Also, is there anything sizable I could throw through the window (chair, etc)?  I imagine I'd have to drop my bow first to do so, which leads to: I know I can draw a weapon during a move action, but can I sheathe it during a move, too?  And (finally)if there is a chair/etc to chuck, could I pick it up and throw it in the same round?  I imagine if I did, I couldn't then jump out of the window, too, which is fine.

Thanks for fielding all the questions. 





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]Elenka is relieved that the newcomer is Yoshiki but his words are worrisome.  _Is Quioan dead?_  She doesn't have time to question him further to find out as this gray robe is proving remarkably difficult.

"Never again, Drev," she mutters.

The elemental swings his stony fist and nearly bashes the white robe on the other side of it its attack is so wild.  Again Elenka retreats from her opponent and brings magics into play: _haste_ settles on her three companions and herself making their attacks just slightly quicker and more accurate.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Elemental:*
Slam attack: 1d20+9=10, 1d6+5=7 Miss, again.

Elenka
5 ft step to J8
*Move* --
*Standard* cast Haste, target Elenka, Audra, Yoshiki, Earth Elemental
_Haste_ (4 rounds): +1 to hit, +1 AC, +1 Reflex save, +1 attack when making full attack action

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 30  Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=First Floor]
Updated Ministats to reflect Haste.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 Dodge to AC, +1 Reflex, +1 Attack, +30 speed, Extra Full Round Attack, 4 Rounds Remain)
Elemental Fist: 2/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 3/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]        *GM:*  Never done this before, so let's see what I can figure from the Damaging Objects rules:

Looks like you make a sunder (combat maneuver) attempt vs. target AC. 

Window + Curtains AC by my estimation looks like this

Base 10 -5 (Dex 0) -2 (Inanimate) -2 (Huge size)

Window AC vs. Sunder combat maneuver roll = 1.

Hardness = 1 (glass)
Hit points = 3 (2 inches glass, 1/2 inch cloth)

End result: Combat maneuver check DC 1 (hits except on a natural 1)
Must use bludgeoning attack
Must do 3 damage, +1 for each attack it takes to get there (hardness 1)

Also note ranged weapon sunders only do half damage     [/sblock]

[sblock=First Floor]The dog yelps again as it feels the touch of cold on its super-heated flesh, its fear of more cold motivating it to dodge the other two swift blows the monk throws at it. Despite the fact that it seems to be smoldering far less than its brethren, the hound endures, growling as Yoshiki begins to circle it.

Elenka casts her spell, and her allies all feel a sudden surge of extra energy even as the thrashing elemental smashes the floor instead of the nimble priest.

[sblock=status]Priest (AC 19): 3 damage
Acolyte: Undamaged
Dog 2 (AC 16, vulnerable cold): 20 damage, summoned round 2
Dog 1 (AC 16, vulnerable cold): Undamaged, summoned round 2

All allies this floor: Haste (4/4 rounds remaining)

Audra: Undamaged, Mage Armor
Elenka: 24/30
Earth Elemental: 7/13
Yoshiki: Undamaged, Mage Armor[/sblock]






        *GM:*  Audra still to act. Remember to add the Haste modifiers to your attacks (and the extra attack if you're taking a full round action). Yowsers, Haste is crazy good with two flurrying monks in the room, isn't it?     [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]_Audra does a nice spin move to avoid the lunging short sword, giving her a quick moment to scan the room. Two flaming dogs attacking a grey robe. Elenka's work, she assumes. The earth elemental looks worse for wear. She completes her spin and comes to a crouch, glaring at the Acolyte and his sword. She hears noise behind her, a voice, but nothing she recognizes. She shrugs it off, focusing on the sneering Acolyte._

Getting too crowded in here. Time to even the odds.

_She springs, not forward, but up, and delivers a thrust kick to the masked face of her opponent. She lands and tries to sweep one of his legs while he is off balance, but misses as he staggers back. She tries to complete the combo anyway, throwing the right hand uppercut, but it passes well in front of the Acolyte._[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]
Initiative: +2
AC: 22*^ Touch 21*^ Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6 
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +6^, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+5/+5/+5) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 3 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds)
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Stat block updated to reflect haste. Sorry for the delay. Ate something yesterday that made me sick and I've been fighting that. Quite a bit better this morning, but not back to abnormal yet.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]        *GM:*  You may already be aware, but since I had to double check it, myself: 



> Actions directed at unattended objects do not break the spell




So Quioan can smash the window and still stay invisible. Darnit.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 29, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]







*OOC:*


Yeah, it was seeing that Quioan could still stay invisible that made this start to seem a viable course of action.

Edit: realized that I had mentioned buying blunt arrows way back.  That makes the rolls a lot easier.  I'd been planning on chucking a chair.  





As much as he'd like to tell Garthia off, Quioan wisely opts to keep his retorts to himself for the time being.  Instead, the elf steps back into the western chamber.  Positioning himself out of Garthia's line of sight, Quioan reaches for a blunt arrow, experiencing the calm certainty that accompanies routine as he nocks, aims, and fires at the western window in a single, streamlined action. He lets two arrows fly, for good measure.







*OOC:*


5' step to F4, fire two blunt arrows with rapid shot.  That should take care of the window.

My hope is that, if Quioan fires straight west from his position, Garthia won't see the arrows; because of this, he won't know whether Quioan jumped out of the window, or what.





[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 24/24
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]The pair of arrows shatter the glass, their weight pulling the heavy curtains with them to dangle from the broken shards at the base of the sill. Garthia rushes into the chamber, surveying the courtyard below.

"Master Herald!" calls a voice from below "The alarm! What's--?"

"Spies in the temple! They've defiled our Lady's bedchamber! Join your brothers in the worship hall to kill them! Two of them are female, the other will be set upon by my hell hounds! One of them is still up here, invisible!"

"I'm not a fool," the herald says, his voice lower now, looking back over his shoulder to the room. "There's no imprint on the dirt of the courtyard. That means you're still here. I'm going to find you, and I'm going to char your flesh from your bones for what you've done,"

[sblock=actions & status] Garthia: double move to window

Status:

Garthia: undamaged

Quioan: 24/24, invisible[/sblock]






        *GM:*   PC's up     

[/sblock]

[sblock=First Floor]"Ow! That hurt!" the acolyte cries as he takes Audra's blow. He lashes out with his own blade in pain and rage, finally drawing blood.

The priest, meanwhile, continues to focus on Elenka, but the extra speed of her spell gives her the wherewithal to dodge his thrust this time. 

Yoshiki, separated from the others, continues to suffer the fiery attention of the hounds. The one further up the stairs barrels at him, but he spins quickly out of way of its snapping jaws. The dodge, unfortunately, sends him into the maw of the other beast, where he discovers that the animals' bites bring not just the danger of teeth, but of fire, as well. The bite draws blood and sears it at the same time.

Thon, from his position on the wall, watches it all with the panicked back-and-forth turning of his head.

"Gods, I can't … I can't…"  Thon mutters, then barrels for the door, rushing, panicked, between priest and elemental, heedless of the fact that one or both might take his head off as he shoves the doors open to flee. The doors swing open, then closed again as his feet clatter across the marble.

        *GM:*  Elemental has an AoO on Thon if he wants to take it     

[sblock=actions and status]Acolyte: Standard: Attack Audra. Hits Audra, 8 damage
Priest: 5' step. Standard: Attack Elenka. Misses due to the haste AC bonus
Hound 1: Charge attack vs. Yoshiki. Miss.
Hound 2: Attack Yoshiki, hit (nat 20, crit threat). Fails to confirm. 5 bite damage, 3 fire damage, 5' step
Thon: Double move, provoking AoO from elemental


Status: 

Priest (AC 19): 3 damage
Acolyte (AC 15): 3 damage
Dog 2 (AC 16, vulnerable cold): 20 damage, summoned round 3
Dog 1 (AC 16, vulnerable cold): Undamaged, Temp AC 14 (charge), summoned round 3

All allies this floor: Haste (4/4 rounds remaining)

Audra: 15/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 24/30
Earth Elemental: 7/13
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]






        *GM:*  PC's up     

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]







*OOC:*


Sorry to keep with the questions...

Would the doors to the room happen to have these kinds of handles?  If so, I was considering having Quioan try the following:

5' Step back to G5, drop bow (free), draw rapier (move), close and bar door with rapier (standard).

I'll admit that that last one _might_ be a bit too much to crunch into a standard action.  Just let me know what you think.





[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]_Audra tries to feint back, but catches her calf, and robe, on a bench, throwing her off of her stride long enough for the acolyte's swipe to catch her from side to side across her stomach. She gives a short yelp and stops her back pedal. She looks up at the Acolyte, clenches her fists and launches a counter attack. The first strike, a straight right, finds it's mark square on the jaw, knocking the Acolyte's head back. Her second swing of a left gets again caught up in the robe, causing her to miss and throwing her third blow, another right, off timing, allowing the Acolyte to avoid the swing._[/sblock]


[sblock=Audra Quickstats]
Initiative: +2
AC: 22*^ Touch 21*^ Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 15/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6 
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +6^, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+5/+5/+5) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 3 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]Normal doorknob doors, I'm afraid. What you're talking about would be at the entrance of the temple itself and the worship hall, not any bedrooms.

FYI, while it's creative, I'd be inclined to require a Disable Device check (with improvised tools) for something like that, since "sabotaging doors" is part of the explicit description for that skill. Looks like the fastest action for that is a full round rather than a move.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]"Leave Thon be!" commands Elenka.

The elemental ignores the fleeting figure of Thon sweeping past him and instead surges forward and swipes at the priest.  His mallet-like fist misses but the creature brings it around for another attack that is much more successful...

Elenka in mirrored action chops into the priest's side on her first strike but she yanks the terbutje back and tries to muscle it around for a second strike unsuccessfully.  Blood drips from the jagged blades and she sends up a near-silent prayer to Lesovic, "Let it be enough!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Elemental:*
5 ft step to J6
*Full Round attack*: Slam (x2): 1d20+9=11, 1d6+5=7, (Miss); 1d20+9=24, 1d6+5=9, hit AC 24 for 9 dmg.

Elenka
*Full Round attack* 1d20+8=20, 1d8+1=8, 1d20+8=10, 1d8+1=4, first hit AC 20 for 8 dmg; second attack missed
_Haste_ (4 rounds): +1 to hit, +1 AC, +1 Reflex save, +1 attack when making full attack action

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 30  Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 30, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=First Floor]
Yoshiki recoils from the beast's bite that somehow managed to hit him.  Finding himself in a quite a pickle, he works to quickly finish off the first hound before moving onto the second.

DM Note: Attacking Dog 2 first until dead, then switching to Dog 1.

[sblock=Actions]
Swift Action:  Spent 1 Ki Point to add additional attack with Flurry of Blows
Full Round Attack:  Flurry of Blows (3 Attacks) + Hasted Attack w/ Elemental Fist (Cold)
Free Action:  5 foot step up the steps to O-6.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 Dodge to AC, +1 Reflex, +1 Attack, +30 speed, Extra Full Round Attack, 4 Rounds Remain)
Elemental Fist: 1/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 2/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]Audra's fist leaves the Acolyte reeling, but still standing. Likewise, while bloodied and breathing heavily, the priest remains standing after the assault he takes from elemental and summoner combined.

Yoshiki's opponent isn't so lucky. The fiery hound yelps as first one attack, then a second connects. As Yoshiki unleases his elemental assault, the hound whimpers. Its flame and smoke are snuffed; its form frosts over. Then it shatters into a million tiny shards of ice which almost as quickly melt and evaporate into a mist.

[sblock=status]Priest (AC 19): 20 damage (badly damaged)
Acolyte (AC 15): 10 damage (badly damaged)
Dog 2 (AC 16, vulnerable cold): destroyed
Dog 1 (AC 16, vulnerable cold): Undamaged, Temp AC 14 (charge), summoned round 3

All allies this floor: Haste (3/4 rounds remaining)

Audra: 15/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 24/30
Earth Elemental: 7/13
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]






        *GM:*  I realize all PCs on this floor have acted, but I'm going to hold off updating enemy actions until after Qik posts for upstairs. You're currently synched up time-wise. Between masks and invisibility effects and two locations, I think I might go a bit mad if I let one floor get ahead of the other on top of all that and had to try to keep track of who was 'when.' Hopefully you understand.       [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Makes sense. Last thing we want is to drive you insane. Or make you have to have another of us leave our post to show you where the bathroom is. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=Second Floor]Quioan's mind whirls as he considers his options; never one to shy away from a fight, this sudden game of cat and mouse has him set unusually on edge.  Even so, he's not one for going toe-to-toe with an unfamiliar enemy under the best of circumstances, let alone with one who is clearly magic-wielder.  So instead, in the split-second allotted to making any decision in such tense circumstances, he opts to maintain the only advantage he currently has: his invisibility.

Gritting his teeth, the elf begins to move wide of Garthia towards the windowsill, shouldering his bow as he does so, trying to make as little sound as possible.  _You know, you're a real assh*le, Garthia.

And the food here sucks._

_I should have learned Feather Fall._

He jumps.







*OOC:*


Will move southward to avoid the AoO, although I don't think Garthia is threatening anyway, and I'm currently stealthed, besides...

Just realized I've been neglecting to add the ACP from Medium encumbrance to my stealth rolls.  It could certainly play a role here.

UGH: And of course that -3 is the difference between making the acrobatics check to avoid lethal damage or not.  Figures.

Based on these rules, Quioan takes 2d6 damage and lands prone.  I'll roll that.

Ugh, can't believe I would have made that check...*grumble, grumble*





[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 14/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor, Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Unused
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan]Quioan's risky gambit is painful, but apparently effective. He hears Garthia bellow as he sees the indentation on the earth of the courtyard, a cry that fades quickly. 

Still reeling, Quioan registers that he appears to be alone in the courtyard. The front doors of the temple are open, and he can see a pair of gray robed priests opening the doors to the worship hall, rapiers drawn and ready to join the fray as Garthia ordered them. He has no idea how many more enemies may already be in the hall fighting his teammates, however, and as his senses begin to return, he registers that the quickly-retreating cry probably means Garthia is hurrying to come at the fray from the other side.

        *GM:*  It probably wouldn't have mattered much on the Stealths, since Garthia was generally rolling poorly, too. On the upside, since you were jumping on purpose, 5 of those damage points are nonlethal (2nd paragraph on the page you linked).     

[sblock=Status]Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, invisible, prone[/sblock]







Quioan is up[/sblock]

[sblock=All others]The very real prospect of their deaths seems to spur the cultits on, as both acolyte and priest attack viciously. The hound is less successful, jaws clamping down on thin air now that its partner is no longer there to distract Yoshiki. 

Despite their success, the cultist's fates would seem to be inevitable. At that moment, however, the doors of the worship hall fly open, revealing another pair in gray robes, rapiers and shields at the ready. Apparently, the alarm which sounded earlier has finally brought reinforcements.

[sblock=Actions & Status]Acolyte: attack Audra. Hit (crit threat, not confirmed): 4 damage
Priest (1): Attack Elenka. Hit, 5 damage
Hound: Attack Yoshiki. Miss
Priests 2 & 3 finish their rounds by opening the doors to the worship hall.

Priest 1 (AC 19): 20 damage (badly damaged)
Priest 2 (AC 19): Undamaged
Priest 3 (AC 19): Undamaged
Acolyte (AC 15): 10 damage (badly damaged)
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold): Undamaged, summoned round 4

All allies this floor: Haste (3/4 rounds remaining)

Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 19/30
Earth Elemental: 7/13
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]






        *GM:*  PC's up     [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 31, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=First Floor]
Thankful that one beast is gone, he turns on the other knowing that Quioan needs his help upstairs.  He shouldn't have left him alone up there with that man.  Drawing the last of his elemental energy, he thrusts his final chilled fist into the beast, then leaps and gives the creature a quick one-two kick in the face before landing further up the stairs.

[sblock=Actions]
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows with Hasted Elemental Fist (Cold) attack.
Free Action: 5-foot step up the stairs.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 Dodge to AC, +1 Reflex, +1 Attack, +30 speed, Extra Full Round Attack, 2 Rounds Remain)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 2/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan]Quioan brings himself to his feet as quickly as he can manage.  Catching sight of the two robed figures at the door, the elf shifts to put himself in a better position.

_Might as well take advantage of this last brief moment before all hell breaks loose._

Quioan closes his eyes momentarily, and, his amulet aglow, his mind suddenly fills with the hitherto unrecallable incantation he now invokes.









*OOC:*


Rise from prone (move), 5' step to X6, Cast Gravity Bow using bonded object.





[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]Elenka is worried.  They cannot fight against the whole temple if it becomes roused and it looks like that is happening.  They need to make their escape and quickly if any of them plan to survive.  She sighs deeply uncertain of what to do.  A fighting retreat, upstairs to find Quioan, perhaps...

There is no uncertainty in the elemental.  He continues his battering attack against the same priest they have been attacking.  At least one strike is true...





[sblock=Actions/OOC]I'd like to have the elemental's action resolved before I take Elenka's action, please.  It'll make a difference if the elemental drops the priest or not.  Thanks.

*Elemental:*
*Full Round attack*: Slam (x2): 1d20+9=17, 1d6+5=11, 1d20+9=27, 1d6+5=10, AC 17 for 11 dmg (a miss, I believe); AC 27 for 10 dmg.

Elenka
?
_Haste_ (4 rounds): +1 to hit, +1 AC, +1 Reflex save, +1 attack when making full attack action

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 30  Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan]The elf rights himself and casts his spell, grateful for the sounds of battle to mask the casting. 

        *GM:*  Holding now until the others are all done before I run the enemies, but didn't want you to think I missed the update.      [/sblock]

[sblock=All others]Yoshiki pummels the dog assaulting him, but apparently learning from its packmate's mistake, the creature is quick to dodge the monk's fist when it frosts over. 

The original priest in the worship hall starts to give a snide rejoinder to the reinforcements, saying, "Took you guys long enough, now help me kill--". His preference for commentary over vigilance costs him dearly. He dodges one blow, but the second earthen fist of Elenka's summoned assistant cracks him soundly in the skull, cutting off his quip. He slumps to the ground, blood beginning to pool beneath him.

[sblock=Status]Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Dying, Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): 25/25 HP
Priest 3 (AC 19): 25/25 HP
Acolyte (AC 15): 10 damage (badly damaged)
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold): 17/30 HP, summoned round 4

All allies this floor: Haste (3/4 rounds remaining)

Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 19/30
Earth Elemental: 7/13
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]






        *GM:*  Elenka and Audra can still act     [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]_Audra feels the tip of the attacker's sword penetrate her side. She spins away from it, but he still gets a good swipe at her. She takes a step back and touches her side. She glances at the trickle of blood on her palm. She sets her back foot, bracing, and again attacks. She catches him off guard, a left to the temple finding its mark. The Acolyte stumbles back, her second shot, a right, wooshing through where he had been a moment eariler. She tries to catch him with a quick thrust kick that catches his robes as they billow out to the side, foiling her at the last possible second._[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]Attacking - Flurry of Blows[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]
Initiative: +2
AC: 22*^ Touch 21*^ Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 11/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6 
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +6^, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+5/+5/+5) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 3 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=First Floor]With the gray robe down and more entering the fray Elenka clambers over benches to cross the room and start up the stairs to aid Yoshiki in his fight against the remaining fiery hound.  As she moves she calls out to Yoshiki in Sylvan:

"Yo!  What of Quioan?"

Once in place she chops at the fiery hound with her terbutje but she has difficulty adjusting her attack for her increased speed and the heavy blade clangs against the stone of the stair.  She calls down to the new arrivals:

"The temple is under attack from some unseen force!  Secure the door!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Elemental:*
*Full Round attack*: already acted

Elenka
*Move*: to N5
*Standard*: attack hound (Miss) 1d20+6=8, 1d8+1=8
_Haste_ (4 rounds): +1 to hit, +1 AC, +1 Reflex save, +1 attack when making full attack action, +30 ft move

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [16 w/Haste]
*HP:* 30  Current: 24
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan]Quioan catches snippets of conversation. A voice he thinks belongs to Elenka asks about him in Sylvan. Then the unimistakable, deep and resonant baritone of Garthia:

"Despair, heathens. I've killed your friend, and you'll all soon join him!" 

As Quioan looks down the hall, he sees one of the priests move a step in, stabbing his rapier at an unseen opponent. The other holds his ground, and Quioan can make out a hulking form with which this cultist engages. A rapier stabs right in the creature's center, but it still stands.






        *GM:*  Quioan up     [/sblock]

[sblock=All others]Audra's fists fly, though it only takes the first to crumple the acolyte to the ground.

        *GM:*  The first flurry hurts enough to put the acolyte to Dying. As a result, the other two can hit (due to dex penalties / attack bonuses for helpless creatures). The damage from those two would be enough to move him from Dying to Dead, but I'm going to leave it up to you, Artur, if Audra would continue to pummel a man once he's down. Don't want to make assumptions on that score.       

Elenka, meanwhile, dashes around the worship hall, aided by her supernaturally-enhanced speed. The hound, forced to choose between targets, and having found Yoshiki so difficult to catch in its jaws, opts to attack the summoner. She, too, proves too swift for the snapping jaws. Sensing the danger, the beast scuttles slightly back up the stairs.

"Despair, heathens. I've killed your friend, and you'll all soon join him!" calls an answer to Elenka's question, though it isn't from Yoshiki, and it's unclear if the speaker even understood her. Garthia stands at the head of the stairs, glaring down on the scene. Whatever may or may not have happened to Quioan, however, it's clear to all of you that Garthia's lying about having killed him.

The new priests take in the quickly-deteriorating condition of the battle, and had begun to shrink back. The arrival of a herald emboldens them.

"You take the girl, I'll take this ... thing," the southernmost priest says to his partner. The man moves to obey, but the sight of his fellow cultists falling apparently shakes him, and he fails to connect.

The more vocal priest does much better, his rapier skewering the elemental neatly, though again its otherworldly nature saves it. Cracks show across its form, large hunks of rock crumbling off it, but the creature still stands.

[sblock=Actions and status]Hound: Attack Elenka, miss. 5' step to P5
Priest 3: 5' step to J5, attack Audra. Miss
Priest 2: Attack elemental. Hit. Crit threat, but bloody crit immunity continues . 6 damage.
Garthia: Double move ending at S5

Garthia: Undamaged
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Dying, Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): 25/25 HP
Priest 3 (AC 19): 25/25 HP
Acolyte (AC 15): -2/13 HP (or worse, see above)
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold): 17/30 HP, summoned round 5

All allies in hall: Haste (2/4 rounds remaining)

Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 19/30
Earth Elemental: 1/13
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]






        *GM:*  PC's up     

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=Quioan]







*OOC:*


It looks like we're about to do away with the statblocks, but I figured I'd err on the side of caution.







Quioan can't help but smile as he draws his bow.  _Boy, is he about to be shown the fool. _It's all he can do to not call out glibly at the man: though he's about to make himself revealed anyways, his hunter's instincts keep him from unnecessarily calling attention to himself nonetheless.  _There'll be plenty of time for gloating over this man's body once we've dealt with the blind adherents to this sham of a faith._

The elf takes sight and fires, his arrow expanding as it, along with the rest of him, snaps suddenly into view of the outside world.







*OOC:*


5' step back to W6, Draw bow (move), Attack cultist at I6.





[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]You forgot your attack bonus for attacking a sighted opponent. Which, in a nice payback from your ACP Acrobatics snafu, is the only reason your attack hits.  [/sblock]

Even as the combatants in the worship hall prepare to continue their battle, now with new opponents, the priest engaged in combat with the elemental cries out in pain, an oversized arrow skewering through his flank. The arrow shrinks almost immediately, but the pain the priest clearly feels does not.

[sblock=Yoshiki and Elenka]From your position, you can see another masked figure in gray robes now standing out in the courtyard holding a bow.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]Garthia: Undamaged
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Dying, Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): 15/25 HP
Priest 3 (AC 19): 25/25 HP
Acolyte (AC 15): -2/13 HP, Dying, Prone
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold): 17/30 HP, summoned round 5

Quioan: Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow

All allies in hall: Haste (2/4 rounds remaining)
Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 19/30
Earth Elemental: 1/13
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  And thus we end the sblock nightmare, though everyone's still wearing masks, so you're back to guessing who's who if you haven't been in on the fun yet / heard your companions speak.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Or don't happen to speak Sylvan. 







_Audra fells the Acolyte and turns toward the door at Elenka's call to secure it. She spots the priest advancing on her. As he attempts to skewer her she makes a good bend of her body at the waist, sending the exploring blade harmlessly past her. As he recoils from his failed thrust, she, as she seems to do habitually, counterattacks with all her might._

[sblock=Action]Nothing cute this time...Flurry of Blows...add in Flanking Bonus from Rocky and all attacks go at +7[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]
Initiative: +2
AC: 22*^ Touch 21*^ Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 11/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6 
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +6^, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+5/+5/+5) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 3 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds)
[/sblock]

_Audra's first swing finds its mark, a solid right hand to the side of the head, in a vulnerable spot. Her second swing is thwarted as the shield comes up, Audra turning so her forearm slams into the shield and not her fist. She steps back and tries a round kick, but her foot on the ground steps on the flat of the short sword from the fallen acolyte, throwing her off balance and sending her staggering backward a step or two, thwarting her kick_


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 1, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Before Yo has a chance to respond to Elenka, the black robed man's appearance changes his answer.  He quickly says in Sylvan as he continues to fight the fiery dog, "Either dead, hiding, or escaped.  I'll hold him off, you two get out of here."  He keeps his attention on Garthia.

[sblock=Actions]
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows with extra Hasted attack on Hell Hound.
Free Action: 5-foot step back down the stairs below the dog (O-5)
Swift Action:  Activate Ki Point to increase AC by 4. (AC 28/Touch 24)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 28  Touch 24  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 Dodge to AC, +1 Reflex, +1 Attack, +30 speed, Extra Full Round Attack, 1 Rounds Remain), Ki Ability (+4 Dodge bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Or don't happen to speak Sylvan.




        *GM:*  While she was new to the group, I think Audra was with them long enough to be able to recognize Yoshiki's voice, so she knows who's who in terms of allies in the worship hall. She has no idea what Yoshiki's been saying, mind, but she knows he isn't an enemy.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2012)

In order to clear a path to make their getaway Elenka dashes down the short bit of stairs to aid Audra and her sorely wounded elemental.

"Owbej be praised; it's time to leave."

Sarcasm, at least for the first part, is heavy as Elenka speaks.  She leads with her terbutje, intending to bring it down on the priest in front of her.  She does but the unintended strike does only a minor amount of damage.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Elemental:*
*Full Round attack*: slam (x2): 1d20+9=17, 1d6+5=7, 1d20+9=13, 1d6+5=7 Both miss.

Elenka
*Move*: to K5
*Standard*: attack gray robe 3 1d20+6=23, 1d8+1=2
_Haste_ (4 rounds): +1 to hit, +1 AC, +1 Reflex save, +1 attack when making full attack action, +30 ft move

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [16 w/Haste]
*HP:* 30  Current: 19
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2012)

The priest fighting the elemental gives one more skillful thrust, and the creature crumbles into a pile of fine rubble. 

"Need some help there, buddy?" he says to his companion who is beseiged by two attackers. His movements quick and wary, he makes his way around Elenka, opening himself to attack, though the summoner finds he seems ready for it.

        *GM:*  Elenka can take an AoO, though it's vs. AC 21 (-2 dex for failed Acrobatics attempt, +4 dodge for Mobility feat)     

"Much obliged," returns the other priest. With his companion's distraction, his rapier slides visciously home in Elenka's side. He tries to smack her across the face with his shield, as well, but her heightened speed gives her the advantage, and she steers clear of the second attack. 

The hound decides its had enough of trying to bite swift, wily opponents, and as its unsummoned packmate before it tried, it unleases a cone of flame at the monk.

        *GM:*  Reflex save DC 14 Yoshiki      

"Now there's an idea," Garthia says with malice, moving in behind his beast. He holds out his hands, rattling off an invocation in gutteral language, and a larger gout of flame bursts from them. The hound is caught in this second fire, but seems unfazed. 

        *GM:*  And another reflex save DC 14 for Yoshiki     

[sblock=Spellcraft DC16]Garthia just cast Burning Hands[/sblock]

[sblock=actions and status]Priest stabilize check: success
Acolyte stabilize check: Fail. Loses 1 HP

Priest 2: Standard: Attack elemental. Hit. Elemental destroyed
Move: to L5. Acrobatics vs. CMD 16. Fail. open to AoO from Elenka

Priest 3: Full attack (TWF, Flanking), Rapier and Shield bash. Hit with Rapier only. 

Elenka takes 9 damage (7 + 2 Sneak Attack)

Hound: Breath Weapon, 10' cone. Yoshiki needs a Reflex save 14 or takes 7 fire damage

Garthia: Move: to Q5
Standard: Cast spell. Yoshiki needs a Reflex save 14 or takes 9 fire damage

STATUS:

Garthia: Undamaged
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): 15/25 HP
Priest 3 (AC 19): 18/25 HP
Acolyte (AC 15): -3/13 HP, Dying, Prone
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold, immune fire): 14/30 HP, summoned round 6, breath recharge 3 rds.

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow

All allies in hall: Haste (Final Round before expiring)
Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 10/30
Earth Elemental: destroyed
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

Even as he hears the whoosh of flames, Quioan lets loose another pair of arrows at the nearest of the two swordsmen, smiling as both find their mark.  Still, he grunts his frustration when the man falters but doesn't fall.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Attack Priest 3 with Rapid Shot (two at +6).

*Result:* Priest 3 at 1/25 HP.

Also, just to be clear, the steps are facing the direction Quioan is, yes?  I.e. he can see Garthia/Yoshiki/etc?  Would the only penalty he would incur for firing in there soft cover if someone is in the way?  Finally, would Elenka/etc count as being in the way, since the stairs are raised?[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> Also, just to be clear, the steps are facing the direction Quioan is, yes?  I.e. he can see Garthia/Yoshiki/etc?  Would the only penalty he would incur for firing in there soft cover if someone is in the way?  Finally, would Elenka/etc count as being in the way, since the stairs are raised?




The steps are in Quioan's direction. However, the doorway opening is roughly 7 feet tall, while the stairs go up to the second floor 15' above. Because of that, Anyone halfway up the stairs or further in the worship hall has total cover from Quioan where he stands (so that includes the hound and Garthia). He can't really see much of anything past halfway up those stairs for the same reason.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2012)

Elenka winces visibly in pain as the gray robe's rapier pierces her skin and muscle. They need to leave, to lick their wounds and report to Inar asap...  As the priest slips past and leaves himself open to Elenka she takes advantage and chops viciously at him.  Despite his skill Elenka's luck proves stronger and the jagged blade tears into his robe and flesh.

"We can do this all day, scum."

Stepping around with the hope to clear a path for herself and Audra, Elenka uses her momentum to bring the terbutje back in line.  The heavy blade whirrs around and cut deep into the priest neck and shoulder finishing the job that Quioan started.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
*AoO*: 1d20+5=23, 1d8+1=6 Yay!
5 ft step to J6
*Full Round*: attack (x2): 1d20+8=28, 1d8+1=8, 1d20+8=12, 1d8+1=7
Crit confirmation: confirmed: 1d20+8=20, 1d8+1=6
Total: 14 dmg. vs. the guy with 1 hp. 
*Move*: --
*Standard*: --
_Haste_ (4 rounds): +1 to hit, +1 AC, +1 Reflex save, +1 attack when making full attack action, +30 ft move

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [16 w/Haste]
*HP:* 30  Current: 10
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 2, 2012)

_Audra watches Elenka's blade nearly slice the Priest before her in half. She turns and does a quick hop over the bench next to and strikes out at the Priest who still has the Summoner in his sights, her right hand striking out for a specific spot, finding it's mark with a satisfying thunk. The following strike seems to hit armor, but might have actually gotten through. The follow up kick, however misses._

[sblock=actions]Move 5' to K4, flurry attack, 1st attack as stunning fist.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stunning Fist] Fort Save DC 14 (10 + Half Char Level Rounded Down + Wis Mod) A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC.[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]
Initiative: +2
AC: 22*^ Touch 21*^ Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 11/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6 
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +6^, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+5/+5/+5) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 3 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2012)

Despite his agility, the priest crossing Elenka takes a nasty gash from her blade. He hisses in response, but still provides the distraction his partner needs.

That nasty stab to Elenka, however, is the man's last. Two more oversized arrows streak through the front doors from the bow of the gray robed man in the courtyard, down the vestibule, and cleanly into the back of the priest. Even as the priest reels from the arrows skewering him, Elenka's blade opens his throat. There's a gurgling gasp as he clutches the wound, blood already flooding over his hands, then he falls. The impact knocks his mask loose, but the human face beneath is now as lifeless and unexpressive as the steel facade Owbej demands. 

The remaining priest is clearly shocked at the sight, giving Audra the chance to slip past his defenses. Her blow is hard, but while it's clearly a struggle, the priest maintains his composure, grip tightening on sword and shield alike.

        *GM:*  Made the Fort save by the skin of his teeth     

[sblock=Status]Garthia: Undamaged
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): 4/25 HP
Priest 3 (AC 19): Dead
Acolyte (AC 15): -3/13 HP, Dying, Prone
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold, immune fire): 14/30 HP, summoned round 6, breath recharge 3 rds.

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow

All allies in hall: Haste (Final Round before expiring)
Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 10/30
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Yoshiki still to go, then whoever's still standing of the bad guys.


----------



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]jkason, how far does Quioan have to go to get the upper half of the stairway in sight?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> jkason, how far does Quioan have to go to get the upper half of the stairway in sight?




He has to get into the archway (I) or through it (J+), otherwise the archway blocks any shot up the steps due to the upward angle the arrow would have to take.

Remember, since it's a straight line, Quioan does have the option of using Run even with encumbrance. It's a full round action, but it lets him move 3x his move instead of just a double move.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]Just double checked the Run rules, and I had it wrong (surprise!). You can still get 4x move for a run with medium encumbrance. 3x is only for heavy armor / encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=jk]Got it!  Thanks jk.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 2, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Despite the flames surrounding him on all fires, Yoshiki moves with amazing agility.  And as the fires dissipate, Yo stands unscathed as he yells back to his comrades in Sylvan.  "Get clear, I'll catch up!"

The fire hounds having shown themselves to be basically harmless, Yoshiki concentrates his attention to the new spellcaster threat.  He steps around the summoned dog and lets the blacked robed man have a taste of his fists.  As the super-speed winds down, he lets his one last blast of Ki Power drill into him.  Giving it everything he's got, he feels a few ribs crack as his fists pound powerfully into the man's chest.  (This looks like 28 points of damage with the crit!!  Assuming a 23 hits.)

[sblock=Actions]
Free Action:  5-foot step to P-6
Swift Action:  Spend 1 Ki Point to add additional attack with Flurry of Blows.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows (3 Attacks) + Hasted Attack
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 Dodge to AC, +1 Reflex, +1 Attack, +30 speed, Extra Full Round Attack, 0 Rounds Remain)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]

Booyah!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just an aside, Elenka did a 5 ft step to J6 on her turn so the position she's at on the map is incorrect.

And good work, deisenhut![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Map should be fixed. Sorry 'bout that.[/sblock]

Garthia cries out in pain as Yoshiki's blows strike hard and true. He takes a step back, as if retreating, while the fiery hound tries unsuccessfully to clamp its jaws on Yoshiki again. 

"I see you're no one to be reckoned with," Garthia says, wiping a bit of blood from where it drips out the mouth of his mask. The herald holds out his hands, and at first it seems he may be attempting another fiery attack.

"Which is why I think one of your female companions might respond better to my attentions, don't you?" he says instead, spitting out a different guttural invocation. Three bolts of energy fly from his fingers, swinging out and around Yoshiki. All three slam into Elenka, leaving her staggering in place. 

"Now that's more like it, boss!" the sole remaining priest says. He steps to the young woman, but neither his rapier nor his swinging shield manage to connect, much to his clear chagrin.

[sblock=actions and status]Dying Acolyte stabilize check: Success

Hound: 5'step to O6, attack Yoshiki. Miss

Garthia: 5' step to R6, cast Magic Missile. 3 missiles, all targeting Elenka. 10 damage. Elenka at 0 HP and disabled

[sblock=Disabled]A character with 0 hit points, or one who has negative hit points but has become stable and conscious, is disabled. A disabled character may take a single move action or standard action each round (but not both, nor can he take full-round actions, but he can still take swift, immediate, and free actions). He moves at half speed. Taking move actions doesn't risk further injury, but performing any standard action (or any other action the GM deems strenuous, including some free actions such as casting a Quicken Spell spell) deals 1 point of damage after the completion of the act. Unless the action increased the disabled character's hit points, he is now in negative hit points and dying.[/sblock]

Priest 2: 5' step to K6, TWF attack. Both miss.

STATUS:

Garthia: 28 damage, Moderately damaged
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): 4/25 HP
Priest 3 (AC 19): Dead
Acolyte (AC 15): -3/13 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold, immune fire): 14/30 HP, summoned round 7, breath recharge 2 rds.

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow
Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 0/30, Disabled
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 3, 2012)

_Audra watches the mere couple of seconds tick by, Elenka falling back toward the door. She prepares to follow when Elenka is struck from afar. The Priest moves to attack and Audra moves along with him. His attention if on the stunned Summoner, which gives her the opportunity she needs to try to strike through and take him out of the equation. As she approaches, she notices Elenka's dazed condition, which throws her attacks off just enough so that her fists whoosh past the Priest's head. Is it enough to distract him from his thought of striking a mortal blow to the Summoner? Audra sets herself to defend, hoping so._

[sblock=action]5' Step to K5 to keep Priest in range, flurry of blows attack. Haste is now worn off, so it is her two attacks at +4[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Ministats]Initiative: +2
AC: 21* Touch 20* Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 11/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +5, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+4/+4) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 2 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds) - Expired[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 3, 2012)

Seeing Elenka stumble, Quioan snaps off another shot at her attacker, then rushes forward.  In his haste, his shot flies errantly.

[sblock=Actions]Attack Priest 2 (+8 minus 4 for cover, so +4), move to C5.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 4, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"Leave the girls along and fight like a man!" Yo spouts as he witnesses the magical force shoot from the wizard's hand and hit the red head.  With a sudden leap, he tumbles up through the air and up the stairs where Garthia retreated from and strikes out with a quick kick as he pushes off the wall near the top of the stairs, and lands behind him at the top of the stairs.
_
This man is going down!!_

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action:  Acrobatics to move through threatened space (half-movement)  to Q-5, R-5, S-6.  DC is opponent's CMD. 
Standard Action: Unarmed Strike
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2012)

Elenka sways from the repeated magical blows and fights the blackness creeping in at the edge of her vision.  She takes a hesitant step away from the priest and begins fumbling in her pouch for a potion.

"Point to you, but there are still other pieces on the board..."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
5 ft step to I6
*Move*: retrieve CLW potion from pouch

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [16 w/Haste]
*HP:* 30  Current: 0
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje / CLW potion
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION], just caught this: Mage armor doesn't stack with Bracers of Armor, so Audra's base AC is 20, not 21.[/sblock]

"Found your weakness, have I?" Garthia says. He stumbles back down the stairs a step, holding his side. "Let's see if I can't shore up some of mine, shall we?" The herald pulls a wand from his belt. He holds it in the air, spits out a command, and the air in front of him shimmers briefly.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 16]The wand created a Shield effect[/sblock]

"That's better," he says.

Meanwhile, the priest moves to close with Elenka, but Audra succeeds in splitting his focus. He tries to stab at the monk and bash the weakened summoner with his shield, but the lack of direction causes him to miss on both counts. 

The hellhound, having apparently decided it will never manage to taste the gray robe's flesh, charges Audra. It slips on the blood of the floor, however, and his flaming snap closes on thin air.

[sblock=actions and status]Garthia: 5' step to Q6. Move: Draw wand. Standard: Activate wand.

Priest: 5' step to J6. TWF attack: Rapier vs. Audra: miss. Shield bash vs. Elenka: miss.

Hell Hound: Charge attack Audra. Miss.

STATUS:

Garthia (AC now 21): 36 damage, Moderately Damaged
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): 4/25 HP
Priest 3 (AC 19): Dead
Acolyte (AC 15): -3/13 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Dog (AC 16, vulnerable cold, immune fire): 14/30 HP, summoned round 8, temp AC 14 (charge), breath recharge 1 rds.

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow
Audra: 11/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 0/30, Disabled
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

Trying to get a bead on the stumbling priest, Quioan calls out in Sylvan, "Elenka!  Give me a clear shot!"

[sblock=OOC]If for whatever reason you can't actually move Elenka out of Q's line of sight, no worries, GE; just thought it worth a try.  

Going to see if I can get her to move before attacking...[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 5, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"Even your bitch left you" Yo spouts as he follows the wand-wielding spellcaster down the stairs, hands moving with lightning speed as he thrusts another pair of attacks at the cult leader.  Unfortuntely, his magical defenses seems to deflect his attack and he fails to land either blow.
[sblock=Actions]
Free Action:  5-foot step towards Garth
Full-Round Action:  Flurry of Blows against Garth
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2012)

Elenka continues to back away from the white robed priest.  She hugs the wall in hopes that Quioan can fire another couple of arrows or maybe Audra beat him into submission.  She still worries about Yoshiki though he seems to be doing quite well against Garthia on his own.

"Owbej's days are numbered, false priest."

She downs the curing potion.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
5 ft step to H5
*Standard*: drink CLW potion: 1d8+1=2  Boo!
Not entirely certain of Elenka's status; standard action does a hp of damage but performing the action heals her...

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [16 w/Haste]
*HP:* 30  Current: 2
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

Even as he mumbles a thanks to Elenka, Quioan steps counter to her movements into the now-open line of sight.  His hand moving in infinitely rehearsed fashion to his quiver, he decides that he needs to eliminate the remaining priest so that the group can turn all of their efforts to Garthia.  With that end in mind, he rapidly fires off a pair of arrows.

The elf smiles with grim satisfaction as one of the pair catches the priest, sending him to the ground.
[sblock=Actions]5' step to D6, attack priest 2 with Rapid Shot (two shots at +6).  Hit for 5 damage,so *Priest 2: -1/25 HP.*[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2012)

*GM:*  Can't do a proper update right now, but since there was a status question... From the Disabled description:



> Unless the action increased the disabled character's hit points, he is now in negative hit points and dying.




My read on that is, so long as your action would heal you more than the point of damage, you don't transition to dying / prone / etc. So, Elenka takes 1 point for the standard action to drink, but since she heals 2, she's at 1 point and no longer disabled.

And, just to confirm, yes, the priest is down. Only the hound and Garthia on the board now.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for not posting yesterday, was playing a 2nd Edition game about 40 miles from home. Was a nice change of pace. And I'll note that in her stats this time around, JK. Never occurred to me.[/sblock]

_Audra again deftly uses her athletic prowess to send her hips aside as the rapier of the priest misses her. He swings his shield at Elenka as she steps to the side, swigging down a potion. Even as her eyes search for a target, another arrow flies in from the courtyard. The Priest gurgles, blood begins to ooze from his mouth and he falls over. Audra takes a deep breath and starts to relax a little to take in the scene around her when she feels heat and hears growling. She gets a glance of the flaming canine as its head leaps forward. She flattens to the floor, the jaws snapping over her, causing the hair on the back of her neck to stand up.  As the head retreats, she tries to spring up and deliver a right-left combo to the retreating jaw. As the dog's head withdraws, her right hand comes up and catches the canine square on the side of the snout. The dog yelps, momentarily stunned that this target seems to hit just like the previous, and that hesitation costs it dearly, as Audra's left catches the dog square in the jaw. It pulls its head back, causing the second shot to catch the turkey neck hanging from the jaw, but the dog again yelps and recoils, snarling at yet another possible meal that won't cooperate._

[sblock=ooc again]Improved Crit is starting to look plausible. About time she got solid contact  [/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]Initiative: +2
AC: 20* Touch 19* Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 11/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Unarmed Strike: +5, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+4/+4) , Bludgeon

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 2 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds) - Expired [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2012)

[sblock=Artur Hawkwing]No worries on either count. I don't expect things to go as swiftly on weekends, and I missed the bracers the same as you did. I don't think anyone missed by as little as a single point, anyway, and it's not like this fight's been super easy for you guys (especially since the dice seem to have 'warmed up' for your opponents), so it's all good.[/sblock]

As the gray robed archer speaks, Elenka and Audra can finally confirm from his voice that it's Quioan. Yoshiki hears his elven companion's voice, but like Quioan with the male monk, the archway blocks a clear view of the speaker. The priest catches an oversized arrow in his gut and falls, groaning, to the floor, though his breathing evens out almost immediately.

The hound has had quite enough of being punched and ducked and taunted. It growls and barks, frothing smoke instead of spittle, then rears onto its back paws to clamp its powerful jaws into the white robed woman where her shoulder meets her neck. Blood and fire mingle, and she falls to the ground. The hound, for its part, sniffs at its prey, then, apparently satisfied that it has done its duty, sits down, howls, and evaporates in a cloud of black smoke.

"I think the dog just smelled more fresh meat, don't you?" Garthia gloats to his opponent.  He drops the wand to the floor, apparently done with it, then his own fists blur the air like his attacker's as he decides to make a more physical assault. Despite his bravado, however, he fails to connect.

[sblock=actions and status]Priest stabilize check: success.

Hound attack vs. Audra. Hits for 9 bite damage +5 fire damage. Audra is now Dying at -3 HP

[sblock=Dying]A dying creature is unconscious and near death. Creatures that have negative hit points and have not stabilized are dying. A dying creature can take no actions. On the character's next turn, after being reduced to negative hit points (but not dead), and on all subsequent turns, the character must make a DC 10 Constitution check to become stable. The character takes a penalty on this roll equal to his negative hit point total. A character that is stable does not need to make this check. A natural 20 on this check is an automatic success. If the character fails this check, he loses 1 hit point. If a dying creature has an amount of negative hit points equal to its Constitution score, it dies.[/sblock]Summoning expires, hound is dismissed.

Garthia: Free: Drop wand.
Full Round: Flurry attack (attempted stun). Both attacks miss.

STATUS:

Garthia (AC 21): 36 damage, Moderately Damaged
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): -1/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 3 (AC 19): Dead
Acolyte (AC 15): -3/13 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow (5/10 rounds remaining)
Audra: -3/23, Dying, Prone, Mage Armor
Elenka: 1/30
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up.


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Dude - I can't _wait_ to learn what Garthia's build actually is.  He seems to have some of _everything._


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ouch! Holy Mackerel. Glad it disappeared before it could finish the job. Now, if I can just make that CON roll then it's all good.  Kick his butt guys![/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 6, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

With Garthia showing he has some training in the martial arts, and seeing Audra go down, Yo keeps his trap shut and focuses on the fight in front of him.  He quick reflexes lets him predict the incoming swings and keeps the blacked robed man at bay while he returns a pair of strikes back, but is careful not to leave himself open.
[sblock=Actions]
Full-Round Action:  Flurry of Blows against Garth, using Combat Expertise (+1 AC, -1 Attack)  AC now 24.
Free Action:  5-foot step back.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Combat Expertise (+1 Dodge bonus to AC, -1 Attack)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]
OOC: Darnit.  Would of hit if I didn't use my combat expertise.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2012)

Wisdom would have Elenka retreat to safety where she can heal without danger of being hit by another barrage of magical darts.

"Wisdom be damned," she mutters.

She throws up a _Shield_ and then moves forward in preparation of aiding Audra.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka

*Standard*: cast _Shield_ (AC now 19)
*Move*: up two squares to J5

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 6, 2012)

Seeing Elenka move in to take care of Audra, Quioan rushes forward to a position where he can finally get a bead on Garthia.

[sblock=OOC]Move to K6.  Too bad for that medium encumbrance, otherwise I could have moved within the door and still gotten a shot off.  I'm assuming I can't unshoulder my pack as a free or swift action.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]







Qik said:


> I'm assuming I can't unshoulder my pack as a free or swift action.




From my ruling onthis post, I'd say if your bow is readied, you have to have the pack on more securely, so yes, I'm going to say it's a move action to drop it at this point.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Busy night, so I'll have to update tomorrow morning. If Artur hasn't rolled a stabilize check by then, I'll go ahead and do that and we'll get back to the Everybody Hates Garthia show.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Seeing as they chomped me at the beginning of this round, I thought I had to wait until next round before I could roll to stabilize.  I shall attend to that right now. I was waiting for next round to start so I could roll. Phail


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

Garthia laughs as Yoshiki's attacks are deflected by his shield and the monk appears to retreat from him. He seems ready to close, but glances behind him to where the others have clustered near the fallen Audra, whose wound continues to bleed despite the cauterizing heat of the hound's bite.

"If you'll pardon me, now that you've decided we needn't dance so close, I think the rest of your friends need tending to," Garthia says with another evil laugh. He rushes to the bottom of the stairs, then holds his hands forth as he has before. Another guttural command, but instead of flames or energy missiles, a brilliant cone of colored lights flashes out, covering the trio on the worship hall floor.

        *GM:*  Will save DC 14 Quioan and Elenka. Failure means 1 round stunned and blinded, then 1 round stunned.     

[sblock=Spellcraft 16]Probably obvious, but: Color Spray[/sblock]

[sblock=actions and status] Garthia: Move to M6, cast spell

STATUS:

Garthia (AC 21): 36 damage, Moderately Damaged, Shield (8/10 rds)
Priest 1 (AC 19): -5/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 2 (AC 19): -1/25 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone
Priest 3 (AC 19): Dead
Acolyte (AC 15): -3/13 HP, Unconscious (stable), Prone

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow (4/10 rounds remaining)
Audra: -4/23, Dying, Prone, Mage Armor
Elenka: 1/30, Shield (4 minutes)
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

[sblock=jkason]Stabilization attempt two.[/sblock]

_Audra lays there like a plate of wet spaghetti. Blood oozes from the chomp taken into her shoulder, running down her neck and now beginning to stain her red hair crimson at the very tips._

HP: -5/23


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 7, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

OOC: I had moved back in hopes that Quioan would be able to get a shot off without melee penalties.  Bad choice in retrospect.

As Garthia takes off down the stairs, Yo follows quickly behind.  But he doesn't make it down in time before the man sprays the others with some kind of magical effect.  Leaping in the air off the stairs, Yoshiki drills his foot into the man's back...  It impacts, but doesn't shatter his spine as he had hoped.
[sblock=Actions]
Full-Round Action:  Charge with Unarmed Strike!  AC now 21.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 21  Touch 17  Flatfooted 16
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Charge (-2 AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


No worries, d.  Just for future reference: Quioan has Precise Shot, so no penalty for shooting into melee as long as he can avoid cover.






Quioan staggers, then catches himself.  "Nice try," he growls.  Taking a step to put some space between himself and the priest, he narrows his eyes, mutters, "My turn," and then fires off a pair of arrows.  Garthia is able to dodge the first one, but the second of the magically-enlarged arrows catches him squarely in the chest.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to J6 if possible, no move if not.
Swift: Ranger's Focus on Garthia (+2 Attack & Damage).
Attack with Rapid Shot: +8, 2d6+5[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

Qik said:


> Garthia is able to dodge the first one, but the second of the magically-enlarged arrows catches him squarely in the chest.




... or it should have, as Quioan is sure his aim was true. However, the herald's hand sweeps in front of him in an almost preternaturally swift reaction, knocking the arrow aside. 

"Am I supposed to be impressed, whelp?" he growls.

        *GM:*  Sorry, Qik, but Garthia has Deflect Arrows.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm guessing some combo build of one of the these three: Rogue, Sorcerer, Monk. Possibly wizard, but not sure he'd prepared this well if he had to in advance, thus Sorcerer the more likely choice.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2012)

The spray of lights catches Elenka just as she looks up to see what Garthia is blathering on about.  She barely has time to gasp before the magics take her mind.  She stands staring with sightless eyes and her terbutje clatters loudly to the floor.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Elenka
Will: 1d20+6=9
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje (on the floor)
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

While Yoshiki's blow didn't have the force he would have liked, it's clear that the herald is beginning to feel the hits add up. He flurries again with fists and feet, but despite having opened himself up to attack with his reckless charge, Yoshiki continues to evade him.

"Owbej, but I am going to mount your head on my wall when I finally take it off your fool body. Stand still!" he bellows. 

Elenka's eyesight quickly clears from the magical attack. Though still unable to take control of her body again, she can see, as can the others, that despite his bravado, the herald is now the one backing away. 


[sblock=actions and status]Garthia: Full attack vs. Yoshiki, flurry with stun attempt. Both attacks fail. 5' step to L6.

STATUS:

Garthia (AC 21): 40 damage (Badly Damaged) Shield (7/10 rds)

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow (3/10 rounds remaining)
Audra: -5/23, Dying, Prone, Mage Armor
Elenka: 1/30, Shield (4 minutes), Stunned
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

_Audra still doesn't move, the blood continuing it's slow march, now starting to drip from her neck and shoulder to the floor, forming a small, slowly spreading pool._

HP -6/23


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 7, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki glances down towards audra for a split-second as he presses his attack on the cult leader.  "The only one losing his head here is you!" he spouts as he moves up to throw another pair of punches, trying to take off the man's boasting head.  Both hit solidly, the first knocking his head back violently and spraying blood against the wall such that the second doesn't impact quite as hard.

You're going down!!
[sblock=Actions]
Free Action: 5-foot step towards Garthia
Full-Round Action:  Flurry of Blows
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

[sblock=Something Funny](In Mortal Kombat voice) Finish Him!!![/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

As Yoshiki besets Garthia, Quioan takes a moment to kneel beside Audra and attempts to staunch her bleeding.  Using a piece of her own ragged clothing, he's successfully able to do so.

[sblock=OOC]Might at least be able to be useful this way... Heal check to stabilize Audra.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

*Hostage Situation in the Worship Hall!*

Garthia grunts as Yoshiki pummels him soundly with both attacks. Meanwhile, Elenka finds herself once again in command of her limbs even as Quioan manages to staunch Audra's bleeding. The ministrations, however, only serve to draw Garthia's attention.

The herald's foot flies out, stopping just shy of Audra's throat.

"If you want her to die, keep attacking me," he says, his usually-deep voice gaining a higher-pitched, panicky tone. "You're going to back away, all of you, or I will take her with me to the other side!"

It's clear he's both willing and able to carry out his threat.

[sblock=actions and status]Okay, I think the crunch is sound on this, but I'm going to break it down since it's an odd situation and I want you all to have all the information you can before you make a decision. 

Essentially, Garthia has declared a readied action: If the conscious PCs fail to use their actions to back off and give him an avenue of escape (clear the doorway and move out of AoO range), he attacks Audra. 

Readied actions always happen BEFORE the triggering event, so no matter how fast you are, any attack on Garthia won't hurt him until after he's attacked Audra.

By my calculations, Garthia's attack would be at +10 (normal unarmed attack of +6, +4 vs helpless/prone opponent).

In addition, Audra's effective AC vs. the attack would be 9 (10 +4 Mage Armor -5 Helpless). 

Note this isn't a Coup de Grace, but a normal attack, so it wouldn't be subject to AoO unless someone has a feat I'm unaware of.

For the record, Sense Motives tell you guys Garthia is indeed focused on escaping and saving his neck rather than fighting any further. You're certain that backing away will result in his flight without trying to get in a last blow.

STATUS:

Garthia (AC 21): 52 damage (Severely Damaged) Shield (6/10 rds), readied action

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow (3/10 rounds remaining)
Audra: -6/23, Unconscious (Stable), Prone, Mage Armor
Elenka: 1/30, Shield (4 minutes)
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up.   Feel free to ask me to clarify anything else I may have missed in the sblock above.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

_The blood from Audra's dog caused wound wells a little, but the arm Quioan ripped from her robe and fashioned into a very quick and makeshift bandage does the job. She would probably be very glad at this point to be unconscious as the Herald's foot hovers mere inches from her neck. Blissfully unaware of the possible end of her life in a gore causing stomp, she lays there, her breathing, shallow though it is, slow and rhythmic._

[sblock=ooc]Sorry guys, I got nothin' that can help you. I told ya, she was nicknamed 'Bait' in her last adventure for a reason [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 7, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo steps back up the stairs a bit, but keeps his guard up.  "Surrender, and you'll live to answer for your crimes.  Kill her, and you die right here, right now!" he threatens.

[sblock=Actions]
Free Action: 5-foot away from Garthia
Readied Action: Will attack Garthia if he moves away from Audra and enters his threat range.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

Quioan grits his teeth in anger at not having tried to finish Garthia before administering to Audra.  _But I had no other choice..._

For a moment, the elf's mind whirs as he tries to discern a way to prevent Garthia from escaping alive; he's unable to see one, however.  Silently, the elf lowers his bow, stepping over the motionless body of one of the priests, and makes way for Garthia to make his escape.  His eyes shoot daggers at the man.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Tried to find a place to move where I could ready a clear shot, but couldn't.  Move to J8.

This really sucks.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, sorry guys. didn't mean for this to happen. If the stupid die roller hadn't taken a sudden fetish to rolls lower than 6 yesterday, maybe this could have been avoided. Should Audra live through this and get another shot at him...Together she and Yo would tear him apart, I bet. The one thing that worries me, is what if he still squishes her and bails for it once everyone gives him enough room? I guess we'll find out.  An excellent, suspenseful cliffhanger moment, JK. [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's not over yet...


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> This really sucks.




I apologize if this is more frustrating than challenging. My intent is certainly more "crazy cinematic standoff" than "screw you guys, my NPC's getting out of here no matter what." I don't know if it helps, but a couple of things:

1) An enemy who flees is still defeated, and grants full XP.

2) IC, Quioan heard Garthia order the courtyard priests into the battle (and saw them go), meaning the closed front gates are unmanned. Likewise, the doors to either stairway are closed. Opening a regular door is a move action; getting the gates open is even more involved without help. As deisenhunt points out, getting out of the middle of you guys doesn't necessarily guarantee Garthia gets away.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

Elenka's hand twitches as the impulse to reach down and grab her terbutje and lunge forward at Garthia is almost too strong to resist.  She does resist, however, and raises her hands palms facing Garthia to show that she intends no action.  She can't resist a smile and a jab...

"You may get away, but you've still lost..."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Np, JK.  Challenges like this are what makes the game exciting and fun.  We are gnashing our teeth and plotting our revenge against Garthia...  As much as I would like to ready an action to do something as soon as he is clear of Audra, since the act of readying is a standard action, I presume it is noticeable that the character is doing something and that Garthia would take that as an action and attack Audra.  So Elenka doesn't do anything except delay, I guess.

Metagame request to my fellow players, if I'm allowed:  let Elenka act first when it is our time to act again.

Elenka
Delaying
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje (on the floor)
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I dunno, GE..might be hard to hold Audra back but...I'll try.  (LOL)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

"Owbej take your souls, heretics," Garthia growls in response to the threats and insults. He assesses the others quickly, and when he's determined none of them will be an immediate threat, he bolts through the worship hall doors and for the courtyard, apparently deciding he values extra distance over one final blow against his enemies.

[sblock=actions and status]Garthia: Run, up to 4x move in a straight line. He has no Dex bonus on his AC, but he does lose Dodge for the same reason.

Garthia (AC 20): No Dodge to AC, 52 damage (Severely Damaged) Shield (5/10 rds)

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow (2/10 rounds remaining)
Audra: -6/23, Unconscious (Stable), Prone, Mage Armor
Elenka: 1/30, Shield (4 minutes)
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Note: there's a few more squares to the left on the courtyard, but I don't have the full map with me to update and didn't want to keep you guys waiting any longer than you had to. I think you should have enough to act this round, at least, and I'll fix when I get home.

PCs up.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

Elenka is ready for that moment when Garthia bolts away from Audra.  Her fingers quickly pluck a sliver of some sort of root from her spell pouch, while her other hand sketches out some arcane symbol in the air.  She intones words of power from her homeland far to the south and the air briefly glimmers as her magics inciting quickness of action settles on Yoshiki, Quioan, herself, and though she can't use it at the moment, Audra.

"Get him!  I'll take care of Audra."

She is almost snarling when she points in the direction of Garthia.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: caste Haste.  Target Quioan, Yoshiki, Elenka, Audra
_Haste_ (4 round duration): +1 to hit; +1 dodge; +1 Reflex; +30 ft move; +1 attack w/full attack action
*Move*: draw potion from pouch
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 1
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje (on the floor)
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

Even as he moves back into a position to get a shot off, Quioan feels Elenka's magic quicken his step.  Stepping over the bodies of the fallen priests, he moves down the corridor, drawing an arrow from his quiver whilst on the run.  Planting his feet, he looses his arrow, wincing as he watches it fly just over Garthia's shoulder.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move to G6, Attack (+9 w/Haste)

And my apologies for the obviously-whiny comment.  It would just be extremely frustrating, after this whole ordeal, to have him get away.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (23 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki's feet were already starting to move before Elenka's spell takes effect.  He doesn't need any additional motivation as his feet begin smoking with a burst of speed as he charges after the cult leader, dust kicking up behind him.  As the bloodied man exits the gate, Yo flies through the air, his left foot extended.  It impacts the fleeing man in black square in the back with bone crushing force.
[sblock=Actions]
Full Round Action: Charge Garthia, Unarmed Strike  (Movement is 70 ft, charge is 2x or 140 ft, should be enough to meet his 4x run 120 ft movement, plus the addition 5-10 feet required)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 22  Touch 18  Flatfooted 16
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 to hit; +1 dodge; +1 Reflex; +30 ft move; +1 attack w/full attack action, 3 rounds remain), Charge (+2 Atk, -2 AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]
Take that, he who threatens helpless lasses!


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


I forgot about the extra movement granted by haste.  If Garthia is still around, let's have Q move to C6 instead.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2012)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I forgot about the extra movement granted by haste.  If Garthia is still around, let's have Q move to C6 instead.











*OOC:*


The movement is the best part...  At least from a monk's point of view.


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, technically, Yoshiki can't charge, because Quioan moved into the charge path in the preceeding post. But I just can't do that to you guys after everything else. I'm GM fiating a different-but-legal position for Quioan. I'm going to assume none of you will object.[/sblock]

Garthia's magical protections are enough to turn aside Quioan's Arrow, but the projectile that is Yoshiki nearly flying through the length of the temple proves to be too much. The monk's foot clocks Garthia in the face, knocking his mask off. Blood drips from mouth and nose as he staggers back a step and pulls out a potion.

"No," insists his ragged voice. "No. Owbej provides..."

[sblock=actions and Status]Yoshiki's attack takes Garthia to exactly 0 hit points. Disabled, he can't make a full round or standard action. 

Garthia: 5' step. Move, draw potion.

Garthia (AC 21): 0/58 HP, Disabled, Shield (5/10 rds)

All allies: Haste (3/4 rounds remaining)

Quioan: 19/24, 5 nonlethal damage, Gravity Bow (1/10 rounds remaining)
Audra: -6/23, Unconscious (Stable), Prone, Mage Armor
Elenka: 1/30, Shield (4 minutes)
Yoshiki: 20/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Garthia is actually one square to the left of the map edge now, but I didn't want to remove him from the map.

PCs up!     

edit: ninja'd! I'll move Quioan further down the hall...
Edit 2: map updated.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2012)

> Okay, technically, Yoshiki can't charge, because Quioan moved into the charge path in the preceeding post.



I was ninja'd by Qik!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I feel obliged to point out that if Quioan moved into the Y-A-B range that he would get to add his PBS to the shot (presuming JK allows minor revising of actions) changing that miss into a hit.  And putting him in the 5 row instead of the 6 row would keep him out of Yoshiki's way/travel path.

And the not so good: with a dead body, Quoian, and stairs between Yoshiki and Garthia a charge probably isn't possible.[/sblock]

Edit: lots of ninja's around here apparently...  Just goes to show how excited we all are about this.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2012)

> And the not so good: with a dead body, Quoian, and stairs between Yoshiki and Garthia a charge probably isn't possible.



Then Garthia couldn't have run either.

Quickly swing his foot in a wide arc, he attempts to knock the potion from his hand.  But the added quickness actually messes up his timing and he fails miserably.  _Should of just knocked him out!_
[sblock=Actions]
Free Action: 5-foot step towards Garthia.
Full Round Action: Sunder
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 to hit; +1 dodge; +1 Reflex; +30 ft move; +1 attack w/full attack action, 2 rounds remain)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Lol. It's ninja central in here. I haven't been counting the bodies as impediments for the rest of you (including Garthia in his Run), so if that's the only thing in the way, I'm good. 

But you know what, I'm just delaying the inevitable, so let's just make this cool and call it done...







Even as Garthia tries to back away, bleeding and dizzied, a giant arrow takes him in the neck. The potion falls to the ground, Garthia following behind it, gurgling for air on the ground.

You all realize that the alarm has long since stopped sounding, and at least for now, you appear to be alone in the temple with the dead and the dying, only the sound of some kind of crowd wafting from further into the city....

        *GM:*  Combat OVER. Whew! No time for an XP round up, but: Quioan is now level 4. Heal up as you will. I'm not throwing anything else at you while you do so, but when you're ready to move out, I'm not promising anything. You ain't quite done with the cult yet....


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo looks down at the fallen man.  "You should have surrendered."  He then looks up and scans he surroundings.  Turning to Quioan, "Your healing wand...  the girls need it!"

I'm assuming that the outside gate is closed?  No town citizens saw this?

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 to hit; +1 dodge; +1 Reflex; +30 ft move; +1 attack w/full attack action, 1 rounds remain)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

deisenhut said:


> I'm assuming that the outside gate is closed?  No town citizens saw this?




Yup. Gate closed.


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

For a moment, Quioan keeps his bow drawn and his eyes on the lookout for any other sign of movement.  Once he feels assured that the group is alone for the time being, he calls to Yoshiki, "Search him!  He might have the evidence we need."  With that, Quioan shoulders his bow, draws the wand given to them on Captain Renlow's ship in what seems like years ago, and administers to first Audra, then Elenka, then himself, then Yoshiki.

After that, he takes a moment to collect himself.

[sblock=Statuses]Audra: 21/23 HP
Elenka: 28/30 HP
Quioan: 21/24
Yoshiki: 28/28[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 19/24
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 19
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +3
Perception: +9
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (9 charges)
Active Magic: Gravity Bow (0/3 minutes)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 8, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

With Quioan heading back inside, Yoshiki kneels and begins to rifle through the cult leader pockets and other belongings, ripping his black robe off.

Hopefully he isn't going commando under his robe...

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +9  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 70 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Haste (+1 to hit; +1 dodge; +1 Reflex; +30 ft move; +1 attack w/full attack action, 0 rounds remain)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







deisenhut said:


> Then Garthia couldn't have run either.



There are several ways one can ignore difficult terrain so that's not necessarily true.  It's a moot point now, though.[/sblock]Elenka is about to pop the cork of her potion and dribble its healing liquids down Audra's throat when Quioan comes up with healing for them all.

"Thank the gods!  And not that false one, Owbej."

Elenka replaces the potion in her pouch and scoops up her terbutje from where it lies on the floor.  She sheathes it and fumbles in her pouch for an acorn.  With the amount of healing Quioan has to do, she figures she has enough time to summon Drevezh'korol.

Kneeling, Elenka places the acorn of the tile floor in front of her and begins to sing. She clearly has no vocal training, but she has a bit of natural talent and her voice is appealing in its earnestness. She sings an oddly enchanting little song that recalls the wind in the trees and as she does a ghostly tree sprouts from the acorn.

First it is a sapling straight up and tall and growing taller second by second. It spreads out branches and leaves and thickens until it towers over the girl and is wide as two men. And when the music changes the tree changes: branches fade away until only two massive limbs remain, a burl takes the shape of a head and finally the wood-man, Drevezh'korol, takes on a solidity to stand before her as the last of the illusory tree fades.

Drevezh'korol gently places one hand on her head in greeting then moves his hand under her chin to tilt her head back.  He frowns down at his mistress.

"You are injured.  You should have called me sooner.  But it is good that I am here now.  And it is good that your friends protected you."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* In the Other World[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> There are several ways one can ignore difficult terrain so
> that's not necessarily true. It's a moot point now, though.




Quite true. Audra has one of them, as a matter of fact.
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 8, 2012)

_As Audra returns to consciousness, she sits bolt upright and throws a blind right that slams into the side of a bench nearby. This draws a round of cussing from her that would make anyone beneath the rank of Admiral blush. Her head jerks around wildly, her eyes still in the focus of combat. Her eyes light on Elenka, then on Qui and her breathing that had suddenly taken to high speed, much like Yo had moved moments before, slows down. She swallows hard as the wand delivers more healing. She places both hands on the floor, palms down and looks up._

Where is that...

_She was preparing another curse, only to have a cough cut her off. She takes a deep breath and rolls back onto her back and kicks while launching with her arms, landing only a little awkwardly on her feet._

Where is he, did you guys get him? And where's that Gods forsaken dog?

_She turns around, taking in the carnage around them, forcing her tensed muscles to relax. Her turning pauses when she spies Elenka set out the acorn and cause a tree person to grow from it. She quirks an eyebrow, openly eying the sight for a moment before the thing speaks and it drops her back to reality._

Her friends were indeed up to the task. Now we have to see this finished.

_She looks expectantly at the other two, nodding to Qui._

Thanks. I feel so much better now.


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

As Quioan sets to healing the party, and Elenka summons her wooden companion, Yoshiki and (after she's revived) Audra have time to search the bodies. They find nothing that would appear to be proof of wrongdoing, leaving only the unexamined ledgers to hopefully close the noose around the worshipers of Owbej. 

The monks do find various and sundry other valuables for which the cultists clearly will have little more use. 

        *GM:*  I updated the first post in a couple ways. 

First, I tried re-doing the time xp to hopefully be a little more succinct. 

Second, I added rewards from your epic battle (4400 xp! Yowza.  ). As I think I noted before, Quioan hit 4th level (sometime in the middle of the fight).

I've listed all items Yoshiki and Anna found, but since neither of them has access to Detect Magic, it will be up to Quioan and / or Elenka to tell if any of it is magical and try to decipher its uses.

Speaking of, Elenka can attempt to identify any of the stuff Quioan failed to.

Whew. Okay. Time for me to kick my feet up for the evening.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, at what point did Anna return? Did I miss a post somewhere?


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 9, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

After searching the leader's body, he returns to the others.  "Is everybody okay?"  After a quick pause for a few nods, he swings his bag off his back and continues, "Quioan and I found some stuff upstairs that is hopefully the evidence we are looking for."  Reaching in his bag, he pulls out the 2 ledgers he has.  "We found these locked away and hidden.  Quioan has two more.  We should probably check out the rest of this place before reporting back while the getting is good."  He flips the ledger open and begins to skim through it.  "It's only a matter of time before the priestess gets back and retaliates against what we've done.  This isn't over yet."  The normally quiet monk is finding it easier and easier to be more assertive.  Probably a good thing he thinks to himself.

Then he pauses in mid-thought.  "I wonder what Anna and them did at the tavern that got Garthia all worked up."  He saves that thought for another moment and goes back to skimming the ledgers he has.

[sblock=ooc]Yo is only down 10 HPs.  Are we just assuming that the wand is being used to bring everyone back up to full?  How many charges used?[/sblock]


			
				Audra said:
			
		

> *OOC:*  Okay, at what point did Anna return? Did I miss a post somewhere?



You're just pretending to be Anna, right?  

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Quioan zapped Yo; roll was for 9 HP.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Okay, at what point did Anna return? Did I miss a post somewhere?




We took a vote and decided we liked Anna better.



deisenhut said:


> Yo is only down 10 HPs.  Are we just assuming that the wand is being used to bring everyone back up to full?  How many charges used?




Already taken care of.  See post #622.[/sblock]

Elenka frowns at the thought of staying longer in the temple of Owbej.  Soon others will be returning or moving about and their luck won't hold forever.

"You sure the ledgers won't provide enough evidence.  I think we should take what we can to Inar."

Drevezh'korol frowns but doesn't say anything; he's still trying to grasp everything that has occurred since he was last in this world.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 9, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]Quioan zapped Yo; roll was for 9 HP.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Ahh..  In all the ninja'ing, I never saw the rolls on your earlier post.  I had already moved on.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 9, 2012)

deisenhut said:


> You're just pretending to be Anna, right?












*OOC:*


Well, apparently I'm doing an excellent job.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 9, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> We took a vote and decided we liked Anna better.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Well fine! I  know when I'm not wanted....

(gathers stuff and stalks off in a huff...stalks back in about 2 minutes later and tosses stuff back down again)

..guess you're stuck with me...Bowling Alley is booked for League night! [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Artur Hawkwing said:


> Okay, at what point did Anna return? Did I miss a post somewhere?




Argh. Sorry. I keep mixing up my A names. 

deisenhunt, there are only three ledgers. Sorry for confusion there, too.[/sblock]

It seems that luck is finally on the party's side. As Yoshiki begins skimming the first ledger, he's quickly convinced that he and Quioan hit paydirt in the priestess' quarters:

The first ledger looks to chronicle every copper the temple has taken in since its founding, including --most importantly-- the details of how they got it: slave trade, drug deals, blackmail, protection schemes. It's a damning list of crimes.

The second ledger covers expenditures. Names and dates of bribed city officials and guardsmen, lists of illegal goods and services. Every nasty item or person the cult of Owbej has thrown money at.

The third ledger, mostly empty, concerns some sort of expedition to a town called Haatse. There are reports from priests detailing a mission to retrieve something they only call "the fragments." A final note in this tome reads as follows:



> Now that I have the completed amulet, I shall return to the City of Golden Death to finish what was started all those years ago. At the time, I thought Haatse was a fool for insisting that we abandon such wealth, but now I must thank him. The treasure shall enrich The Living God, so that he will never die. Such is the price of immortality. Now I must return to the Ilse of Horrors, and I cannot say that my journey will be without terrible danger. May Owbej protect me.




[sblock=DC 15 Know: Geography or Local]Haatse is a small village in the wilds of the Landadel Baronies a few days hard riding south of Venza, on the edge of the Spoekjebosk Forest.[/sblock]

[sblock=DC 20 Know: History]Ekat Haatse was a mercenary and fortune seeker who came to the Landadel Baronies some 170 years ago. His travels took him all over the region around Lake Grutwetter, and he decided to settle down after several years of very profitable adventure, eventually founding the town named after him.[sblock=DC 30 Know: History]I don't think anyone has this, but if you manage it, go ahead and read this post for the full-ish history of Haatse[/sblock][/sblock]

The contents of the third ledger don't seem especially relevant to your current mission, though Inar might be able to use them to piece together where the absent priestess and her retinue have gone. The first two, however, seem to be exactly what he was looking for.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]No worries. I figured that was the thing, if you were tired it might happen.  Will roll a Know:History check just for giggles for you. Heh. Worship the God of Knowledge and she's dumb as a stump . As far as the 'loot' is concerned, the only things that would catch her eye are the ring and the brooch. Maybe if there are extra CLW potions around she might carry one or two. Just for the record.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo pauses as he reads through the third ledger.  "This is interesting.  It looks like the priestess and the others went to the town of Haatse.  If my memory serves me correctly, that's a few days ride on the other side of Venza, a town named after Ekat Haatse.  He was a mercenary who made quite a bit of money.  Looks like they know where he stashed his treasure and headed out to collect it.  Not sure about this Isle of Horrors reference though.  If they went all the way over there, they'll be gone for a while.  It's been what, two weeks?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for failing to post today; this one just slipped by me, I'm afraid.  I work tomorrow morning, but should be home in time to get a post in by early afternoon.  If I'm holding things up, feel free to push forward.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2012)

"But the others contain what we need, yes?"

She looks questioningly at those who hold the ledgers until she receives a confirmation.

"Then let's be gone.  We remain in danger as long as we remain here and I have no desire to fight _all_ the acolytes."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 10, 2012)

_Audra listens, her thoughts echoed by the Summoner._

The sooner we get out of here and get the goods to Inar, the sooner action can be taken on a more organized scale. The question I guess is do we try to go through the gate or do we try to go out the way we came in?


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 10, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"Yes, the others are very damning", Yo responds.  "We should probably sneak back out through the tavern, though we don't know what sorta mess Inar left there in his distraction.  Maybe we can get some rest somewhere."  Packing the ledgers back in his bag, "I wonder where Thon ran off to."
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2012)

*GM:*  Looks like you're all still debating your exit strategy. No rush as far as I'm concerned; I think things have been quite hectic for a while and we can probably all do with the slight breather.  

In any case, when you come to a concensus, let me know about:

1) If you want to try to identify anything before leaving
2) How you're distributing whatever you're taking
3) If you're wearing your cult gear out with you
4) Which way you want to try to exit. So far I have people debating between the front gates and the secret tunnel to the tavern.


----------



## Qik (Feb 10, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _She looks expectantly at the other two, nodding to Qui._
> 
> Thanks. I feel so much better now.




Quioan returns the nod.  "Absolutely."  With a ghost of a smile, he adds, "I'm just sorry it took me so long to show up.  Hopefully it's the last time on this little job of ours that I have to jump out of a second-story window."

"And I agree with Elenka.  It looks as though we've ample evidence for Inar, so I suggest we make haste to meet with him.  While I don't like the idea of marching out the front gate, given the ties of the tavern where the passage leads to the church of Owbej, I don't think we're doing ourselves any better by exiting that way.  Even so, myself or Yoshiki could always scout ahead to make sure the coast is clear before we all exit."

Even in his haste, Quioan gives the items retrieved from their enemies a quick once-over before they exit to see if he can identify anything of use.  As the group prepares to leave, he gives the sprawled bodies a brief once-over, shakes his head that it came to this, and then exits the temple for what almost assuredly is for good.

[sblock=OOC]1) Q'll take 10 on Spellcraft if he can to identify the items (19).  I'll roll in case that doesn't work.
2) Given this post, Q is 38 lbs over light encumbrance.  In an ideal world, I'd drop him below that, but if that's not possible, he's good to add 29 lbs worth of gear before he exceeds medium encumbrance.  Don't see anything in particular that would pique his interest, but that might change after we identify some of the items.
3) I say NO to wearing cult gear.  Most of the cult wouldn't recognize us, since we've been masked, so we'd only be drawing more attention to ourselves.
4) I'm torn on which way to exit, so I'd prefer to hear opinions if someone has them.  If I had to choose, I'd say through the front gate; it's a bit indelicate, but exiting through the tunnel just keeps us in the domain of Owbej all the longer.

Still finalizing my leveling updates, but the combat stats are ready for when they need to be.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 10, 2012)

_Audra listens to Qui, her eyes moving around as if keeping watch. When he mentions going through the gates, she gives them a little more than a cursory glance this time, looking to see if, from the inside, there's an obvious viewport or something that a guard would use to see who was on the outside of the gates, seeking admittance._


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2012)

Quioan is more successful this time than he was with some of the items from upstairs, and is able to determine that the studded leather armor of the priests has minor protection magics, the brooch has an enchantment allowing it to absorb magical missles like those which nearly felled Elenka, the ring provides a minor shielding magic, the potions are of a variety of strengths of healing magic, and that the wand Garthia dropped hasn't seen much use. 

Audra can't see any kind of porthole in the gate, but that probably has to do with the fact that there have previous to this always been guards assigned to the top of the wall around the courtyard, from which the other side of the gate is perfectly clear; Garthia's alarm and orders brought those guards down and lead them to their deaths (or, if they're lucky, near deaths in a few cases). 

[sblock=ooc]Several of the cultists made their stabilization rolls, so they 'aren't quite dead yet.' My assumption is that you aren't planning on coup de gracing all of them, but I may be sorely misjudging the hatred your characters have developed for Owbej over the past week and change. 

Updated the first post with identified items. Quioan can't re-try on anything he failed for on the second floor, but that roll and the take 10 gets him everything from this fight. It's in the post, but just for quick reference: 

+1 studded leather on each priest
Each priest has 2 CLW potions
Garthia had 2 CMW potions, and 1 potion of Stabilize.
Garthia also had a brooch of shielding, ring of protection +1, and the wand of shield with 41 charges in it.

Qik asked about Garthia's build, and I forgot to expound on that one. He was a Sorcerer 5 (fire elemental bloodline) / monk 2.  The summons on the 2nd floor was from a single-use magic item he had, so there weren't actually summoner levels in there, though leading folks to believe that lead to a fun little surprise when Garthia finally decided to start punching (though he couldn't manage to hit Yoshiki's killer AC, so the punches weren't much good.  ).

And because I'm feeling a little guilty, I'm going to offer this minor advice: Quioan detected magic on the heavy bag he found upstairs that he couldn't fully identify. So far as I'm aware, though, you don't have identify a bag's properties to try reaching inside it or putting things in it... *ducks and runs for cover*[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 11, 2012)

_Audra eyes the door and sighs._

I've been of little use, aside from bait, to you so far, but in the condition my robe is in, it'll be hard to pass for a cultist.

_She rubs her arm and shoulder where Qui had torn the sleeve from her robe._

However I can still go up high enough to see over the tops of the wall and see what is going on outside. If we two take the walls, Qui can rest for a minute, as can, Elenka, and consider our ways out.

_Not waiting for a response, she turns on heel, gives a quick sideways nod to her fellow Monk and looks for what she assumes would be stairs or ladders leading up to the areas the lookouts would normally be posted._

[sblock=action]As stated, she will look for ladder, stairs or whatever will get her up where the guards would normally be. From there she will peek out into the surround part of town to see what is going on, trying to keep low profile. She will keep her robe on for this, as it will still cover her red hair and the mask will still cover her face. Let me know if you require any kind of roll here.[/sblock]

[sblock=Items]Audra wouldn't mind carrying a potion and either one of the protective items might serve her as well. She's already going to have to sell or store some gear when she gets back to Venza, as she's pushing encumberence right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 11, 2012)

jkason said:


> And because I'm feeling a little guilty, I'm going to offer this minor advice: Quioan detected magic on the heavy bag he found upstairs that he couldn't fully identify. So far as I'm aware, though, you don't have identify a bag's properties to try reaching inside it or putting things in it... *ducks and runs for cover*[/sblock]












*OOC:*


_OF COURSE_ that's what it is....

I had been afraid it was one of those bags with badgers and such: don't want to be wantonly reaching into there...


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2012)

Audra skirts the courtyard until she finds the door to the stairs in the northwest  corner. The heavy door still swings open from where the priests came through in their hurry to respond to the alarm. Making her way quickly up, she finds the northern watchtower, which looks out over what seems to be a fairly sedate city at night. As she works her way around the upper wall to the gatehouse, however, she begins to hear more and more chatter and bickering. 

Above the gate, she can tell that the source is some kind of crowd near the entrance to The River's Tears. Perhaps it was the near death experience, but Audra's senses seem to be especially sharp, and she picks up a fair amount of detail despite the distance. The crowd is a conglomeration of cultists, guards, and more ragtag citizenry. At least a few of the commoners are pointing accusingly to the cultists, though the guard don't seem to be especially responsive. 

Whatever the specifics of the conflict, it seems to have thus far been of a vocal rather than a physical nature, and the guard appear to be beginning to calm the various parties, ushering the cultists back into the tavern as the others begin to slowly disperse. She catches sight of Inar in those dispersing, furtively heading in the direction of the feast hall. 

While she's there, Audra finds the mechanism for raising the portcullis. The bars they'll need to raise seem fairly hefty; she'd likely have a much easier time of it with some more help.

[sblock=ooc]Audra rolled an awesome Perception. 

Qik: No comment. [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 11, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"The charade is over, thankfully.  These robes do us no good now" Yo says, removing his mask and tossing it on the ground.  Nodding to Audra, he heads in the other direction looking for the way up to the guard's post on the other side of the courtyard wall.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2012)

deisenhut said:


> "The charade is over, thankfully.  These robes do us no good now" Yo says, removing his mask and tossing it on the ground.  Nodding to Audra, he heads in the other direction looking for the way up to the guard's post on the other side of the courtyard wall.




Having seen Audra take the only set of stairs, Yoshiki has no trouble following her up to the wall and around to the gatehouse.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 11, 2012)

_Audra looks at Yoshiki, listening. She turns her head back to the street when she sees the cultists moving back inside the River's Tears. She spots Inar and nudges Yoshiki._

Inar is there.

_She points to him in case Yoshiki doesn't himself spot him. She turns and moves further along. She finds a mechanism and gives it a good, long look over._

I bet this controls the gate to the courtyard. Looks like it might require us both at least to open it. We should probably tell the others what we have found.

_She continues eying the control to the portcullis._


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2012)

Elenka rips off her robe and mask and tosses them aside.

"Not much more need for those, I don't think.  Drevezh'korol is obvious enough and the robes won't provide any cover out there.  I say we head out the front, find Inar and hole up for a while until we figure out what the next step is."

Drevezh'korol frowns thoughtfully at Quioan.

"I can carry that pack for you if it is too hindering..."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

Quioan nods his appreciation at the towering wood creature.  "That would be much appreciated."  He pulls out the curing wand and tucks it in his waste band, then hands over his bulging pack to the eidolon.

"I second heading out the front gate.  Let's get out of here."

[sblock=OOC]If Yo and Audra need help opening the gate Q'll contribute.  Otherwise, he's ready to go.  The ideal would be to isolate Inar from the crowd so as to not draw attention to ourselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ideally yes, but if the gates of this place suddenly open would that send the panic of 1,000 charging rhinos through the crowd? That's why I had been hoping there was a recessed door or something for more discreet exit. But, I had assumed the time it'd take you guys to eyeball the stuff we'd found, a quick glance for auras, would give us time to check things out and report.







_Audra heads to the stairs and goes to the bottom she finds the door waiting and steps out into the courtyard, waving to the others._

River's Tears is just outside. Was some kind of argument just a second ago. Inar was there. We found the way to open the gate, but it looks heavy. Yoshiki and I will try to open it, if you're ready.

_Upon the all clear from the three in the courtyard, she returns up the stairs._

They're ready to go through. Lets see if we can open this thing.

_She takes this moment to simply rip the rest of the robe from her body and toss it aside, the mask following with a grunt._

[sblock=ooc]Sorry if I am sorta ramrodding this. Feel free to tell me to reign it in. Including STR check here in case it's needed. Hopefully better than my CON rolls [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sounds like most are on board with exiting via the gate, though I'll wait for a thumbs up from all before proceeding. Audra makes her STR check. Just need another DC 10 STR check from Yoshiki since you're working together to get it open.

[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION], Since there's a fairly big bunch of stuff Quioan's carrying, may just be easier for you to let me know what he keeps on his person.

Also, I still need to know how much of the various and sundry you guys are taking off the bodies on the first level, and who's carrying what and how.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Having removed the robes while Audra was downstairs, Yo is ready to go when the other monk returns.  He attempts to open the gate as well, but doesn't seem to be able to do much either.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Q'll keep the wand of CLW and the potion of gaseous form on him, as well as his sword, arrows, and bow.

I agree opening the gate is a bit too attention-drawing for my tastes, but I prefer it to sneaking into the River's Tears, with who knows what going on in there.

Don't know if I can take 10 on the Str check - I'll roll in case I can't.

Edit: Nice, Quioan is ripped.  [/sblock]
Seeing Audra and Yoshiki struggle with the gate, Quioan bounds his way up the steps to lend a hand.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*



			
				Qik said:
			
		

> Edit: Nice, Quioan is ripped.



We just loosened it up for you.


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not with a 7 you didn't!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Um.. With a 7 *and* an 11. LOL 







[sblock=JK]Audra is already pushing her carrying limit, but would not mind one  or two CLW potions just in case they were needed. I vote we take the items with auras, maybe the rapiers (cash!) and potions. The wand might be good, too. Otherwise, leave the mundane stuff we can't carry. Speed might be more advantageous for us. That, of course, is subject to the rest of the party's opinions.  And she's still interested in the brooch and ring [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Drev has a 19 Str and is currently only carrying Quioan's pack.  Elenka's pack weighs about 45 lbs. and she can carry 133 before being encumbered.  I'd stuff everything we can into those two packs and then hightail it for a rendezvous with Inar.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*



GlassEye said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Drev has a 19 Str and is currently only carrying Quioan's pack.  Elenka's pack weighs about 45 lbs. and she can carry 133 before being encumbered.  I'd stuff everything we can into those two packs and then hightail it for a rendezvous with Inar.




He can be our pack mule.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


So we just need to get Elenka to put everything in her trunk and drag it along with her then, huh?  (Sorry guys, I SO had to say that...)


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


It hurts, Artur, it hurts!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Now you see why GlassEye is afraid of having me and Scott DeWar in the same adventure.


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2012)

*GM:*  Artur, potions don't have any effective weight, so Audra shouldn't have a problem carrying a couple     

As Elenka oversees loading as much on her wooden companion as he can reasonably carry, Quioan moves upstairs to check on progress with the portcullis. Yoshiki's side of the large bar seems to be stuck, or his multiple fests of speed and agility have worn him out, judging by the monk's failing efforts. 

Quioan lends a hand, and quickly and finally the task is accomplished. The trio hustle back downstairs to where Elenka and Drev have piled themselves with equipment, and the quintet makes haste to exit the temple gate, leaving bodies, robes, and masks thankfully behind them.

The dying hubbub at the tears seems to distract folk on the street from noticing their exit, though the group quickly moves across the street between buildings so as not to press their luck.

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with loading up the strongest person. Artur, as to what equipment Audra can claim, that's up to you and the others. If no one else wants brooch or ring, you'll just have to be able to give up 3/4 of the cost from your share of the monetary rewards to keep them.

If someone does want one or another, that's a smackdown y'all will have to work out. 

Audra saw Inar heading in the direction of the feasthall, which was where he told you to meet him with evidence, as well. I'm going to assume that's the direction you're heading? 

It'll be a post or two before you're there and settled, anyway, so it's fine that it sounds like you're still working out exactly what you're taking. I haven't done the math, but you may be able to take it all with Drev's STR score, especially if that magic sack no one's still tried out has any useful properties. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 14, 2012)

As the group moves to catch up with Inar, Quioan attempts to be discreet as possible.  As they move, he finds himself blending uncannily into the shadows of alleyways and the detritus of the back streets, almost undoubtedly escaping the notice of any would-be observer...

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, now that you hinted, it feels all meta-gamey.  Maybe someone else can have a go.

Seriously, though, Elenka could try to identify it, right?  Don't think she's had a crack yet.

I'm happy with Audra using the loot now; might as well put it to good use.  I don't see Quioan being interested in anything, anyway, although I'd have him take the wand of Shield (at least for now) if no one else wants to have it on hand.

*YES* to moving towards the feasthall.  I'll roll stealth, but I'm not sure it matters with the five of us.  Stealth includes +2 from being in his shiny new favorite terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 14, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yo follows along behind Quioan, but he finds himself less concerned about stealth and more concerned about speed.  Especially with the walking tree following behind them carrying all their "acquired goods".

"We should hurry." says Yo as he tries to pick up the pace.  "There will be unrest in the streets tonight."  He heads quickly towards the feast hall.

[sblock=ooc]Yoshiki is not interested in any of the wands, but once the ring is identified, he might be interested.  He'd also be interested in the brooch, but won't fight Audra for it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 20/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc bookkeeping]No sense in not splitting the take, if you will. If she takes the Ring +1 Yo can take the brooch and it'll help her be a little more resilient when fighting summoned fire dog thingies. Just my thought. [/sblock]

_Audra follows along, trying to keep a low profile as the party sneaks through the backstreets and alleyways._

[sblock=roll]*shakes fist at yet another single digit roll* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> Elenka could try to identify it, right?  Don't think she's had a crack yet.




Yes. I think I indicated that after the fight; my apologies if I didn't. Elenka hasn't attempted any identifications, so she can try to identify any of the objects from the second floor that Quioan failed to.[/sblock]

The party moves quickly and quietly away from the temple and the tavern. As they do so, leaving the hubbub of whatever distraction Inar and his crew managed, the city grows frightfully quiet. It seems especially still given the noise and chaos of the recent battle. 

Hoping to reach the feast hall before anyone wanders past the open portcullis and sees Garthia's body, the quintet push on.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2012)

Elenka feels it more important to get safely away and complete their mission by giving the ledgers and whatever other evidence Yoshiki and Quioan managed to gather to Inar than to take a complete accounting of what they managed to steal away with.  To that end she'll take her cloak and throw it over Drevezh'korol's shoulders and pull the hood up to mask his wooden features.  It is far from perfect but a quick glance might pass over without noticing that he is a creature of the Other World.

"That'll have to do.  Let's keep moving..."

Elenka's armor is too loud for her to be effective at staying unseen in the shadows so she opts for speed.  Drevezh'korol, despite his bulk, moves with much more stealth than his mistress.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

Between what seems an eerie silence and their own raw nerves, the party has a tense journey through to the feast hall, and eventually the welcome voice of Inar as they approach:

"... have seen their faces when they figured out _none_ of those poor sods were falling into their dinners. I owe Gratis a large favor," he's saying to Genevieve, who nods sympathetically while dabbing a wet cloth at a scratch under the ranger's eye. She stops as the party comes toward the light, starting at the sight of Drev, who between the loading down and the cloak, is something of a misshapen figure.

Inar turns, bow at the ready, but relaxes as he realizes who it is. 

"Thank the gods, you made it out. And with a friend, I see?" he says, raising a bushy eyebrow to look up at Drev. 

"Tell me it was all worth it. What have you got?"

"Inar?" Genevieve says, her own eyebrow raised as she nods to the door of the feast hall.

"Ah, yeah, right. Inside. We'll get you fed and you can hopefully make my night, eh?" He moves inside without waiting for a response. The hearty aromas of the feasthall waft out from the door that Genevieve keeps open for you.

No one in here tonight but us troublemakers," she says with a wink.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 14, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki follows Inar into the feast hall and settles into the booth across from him.  Pulling his heavy backpack to his side as he sits, he proceeds to dig into it.  "Whatever you did to the tavern will be nothing compared to what we did to the inside of the temple.  Hopefully this will be enough to shut them down, or things are going to get really difficult for you."  He drops the ledgers on the table, turns them to face Inar, and slides them to him.  "This is the most damning evidence we found."  He waits patiently while Inar reviews the ledgers.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 14, 2012)

Quioan finds it hard to adjust from the battle- and flight- mode he had been in since he and Yoshiki first sneaked up to the compound's second floor to the life of a general civilian: conversation, quips, receiving food in a tavern.  Because of this, it takes him a little while to speak up; Yoshiki's words seem to break the spell.

Quioan hands over his own ledger's from his pack, having retrieved it from Drev.  "Aye - we found these hidden in the head priestesses room, and were discovered shortly thereafter."  His face solemn, he adds, "We didn't have much choice but to fight our way out of there."

"We also found these, if they're of any additional use," he says, pulling out the map and the holy symbols.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 14, 2012)

_Audra follows along, keeping low profile. She straightens up and relaxes a little as they approach Inar. She follows her current companions, who have it seems to her, come through with the goods. She finds a bench at the indicated table and deposits herself gladly, massaging the shoulder that got chomped. This is forgotten as food and, more importantly, some drink arrive. She listens and watches intently, but no bite of food nor drink of drink misses the target of her mouth. Otherwise, she keeps quiet, waiting to see if this is, indeed, enough to do the job._


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2012)

Elenka seems eager to relax and put the events of the night behind her.  She quickly enters the hall with Drevezh'korol close on her heels.  She'll seat herself at Inar's table and smile at Genevieve.

"We've had nothing but slop for days.  Except that loaf of bread..."

She blushes thinking of the trouble they put poor Gratis through.  She deftly directs the conversations a different way.

"I can take a look at some of those things if you need me to do so."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Not sure how many rolls I need for Spellcraft so I added a few: 1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=25
Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2012)

Inar nods gravely at the stack of holy symbols and the map, his expression worried at their lack of detail. He flips open the ledgers, his nervous energy apparent, and begins skimming them as Quioan shows Elenka the items he was unable to fully identify. The scroll and the small silver bird statue elude her skills as they did her elven compatriot, but she is able to discern the usage of the other two items. 

The enchantment on the heavy mace is a simple one to increase its accuracy. The magical bag uses nondimensional space to vastly increase its interior capacity and minimize weight. This particular bag can hold up to 250 pounds of material, limited to 30 cubic feet, without getting larger or heavier.

[sblock=details]Looks like there were 4 items left unidentified. Took the three you rolled, added one more, and spread the results out to identify what she could. Elenka verifies the +1 enchantment on the mace, and--no more meta-gaming needed--the bag of holding, type 1! Updated treasure entry in first post to reflect identifications.[/sblock]

Around the time Elenka is pointing out the enchantment on the bag (no doubt to Quioan's frustration and twinges from his post-acrobatically-sore backside), Inar pounds his fist on the table and lets out a massive, whooping cheer. He slams the ledgers closed and tucks them up under his arm, grabbing the map, as well.

"Friends, you just made my entire month with these. Already have an emergency council meeting waiting for me. With these, we'll have the frauds and sadists out of town by morning. Wait here and enjoy the grub while I get things squared up. I'll be back in two shakes."

Barely waiting for acknowledgement, Inar rushes off into the darkness, leaving the party alone for a moment to collect their thoughts.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 15, 2012)

_Audra is whispering to Genevieve about something when Inar's meaty hand slams into the edge of the table. The two women both jump, Audra just lifting a bite of what looks like roasted potatoes to her mouth, which drops back into her plate with a clank. Genevieve puts a hand to her collarbone and starts to move toward Inar even as he lets out his whooping cheer. This causes her to stop and clutch her hands before her, a hopeful look on her face. Audra, on the other hand manages to compose herself, and turns a curious look at Inar while attempting to get regain her momentarily scared wits. She looks at her companions and shrugs._

One thing about Inar, he never lets the dust collect on his boots. I hope that's a positive sign.

_She gives a smile and picks up her mug and offers it forward as a toast._

I think congratulations to the three of you are in order. And Anna once you catch up to her.


----------



## Qik (Feb 15, 2012)

When Elenka tells Quioan about the bags enchantment, the elf snorts.  "Figures."

* * *

Quioan finds himself smiling as Inar rushes off.  "Well that's a good sign: otherwise we would have wasted the last couple of weeks of our lives."

Feeling increasingly in good cheer, Quioan turns his attention in earnest to the meal before him, which, after the last week, seems as opulent as they come.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2012)

"Follow him, Drev!" snaps Elenka.

As Drevezh'korol leaves the hall Elenka quickly pushes away from the table and snatches up her pack and cloak and moves to follow after Drevezh'korol and Inar.

"I'm not about to let the last weeks work be for naught.  Inar is too well known as an enemy of the cult and his patterns are too painfully set if they should decide to eliminate their problem once and for all."

The meal, much as she would like to sit and enjoy it, will have to wait; she pushes out the door after the boisterous Inar.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 15, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"Crap!" Yo mutters as he jumps to his feet, grabs his bag, and secures it to his back as he heads off after Elenka.  "Enjoy the food, save some for us!" he yells back as he heads out the door.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2012)

*GM:*  Does this mean you're splitting up again?


----------



## Qik (Feb 16, 2012)

Quioan remains seated for a moment, then he rises, grabbing his things, and makes his way after the others, grumbling about just wanting to take it easy for a change.









*OOC:*


Figured I'd keep it simple...


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 16, 2012)

[sblock=JK]Nope.  Just waiting for an appropriate time to post. [/sblock]

_Audra is just about to take a huge bite of veggies when Elenka barks her order to the tree guy and then follows. Yo follows her. Audra turns her glance to Qui, the bite less than an inch from her mouth. He mumbles and follows the others. Audra sighs and sticks the bite of veggies into her mouth, grabs a bit of bread and shrugs her stuff back onto her shoulder. As she moves, Genevieve returns with a platter of meat._

Keep an eye on the table, we'll be right back.

_As she moves, Audra pulls a pair of old, beaten up, banged up, pockmarked nunchucks from a pocket on the side of her backpack and tucks one beneath her arm, the other held in her hand as she heads out after the others, stuffing the bite of bread into her mouth._


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2012)

Genevieve sighs and puts down the platter she's holding with a clank. 

"I spend every day serving food to people in a rush, love. This is nothing new. I could use a night with my feet up," she says with a bittersweet sigh. She wags her hand in a shooing motion to send the monk and elf after their other companions, then sits, wagging her head back and forth a moment before pouring herself a goblet of wine.

Outside, Inar stumbles a moment when he realizes he's being tailed.

"I can take care of myself, you know," he says, raising his longbow a moment as indication. As the quintet catch up to him, he merely shrugs. "All right. Your call. Just try to keep up."

Indeed, Inar navigates the back alleys of Martna with a swift efficiency that keeps the party on its toes. You've barely time to track each quick turn through the maze you didn't even realize existed, and have lost most of your bearings by the time Inar stops at the door to the meeting.

"Okay, this one I can't negotiate on. You'll have to wait out here until the meeting's out. Only sworn officials allowed, I'm afraid. Can't imagine you'll want to be in on all the shouting and name-calling that's about to start, anyway. I'll be quick about it, though."

Barring further objections, Inar enters the building, shutting the door behind him. 

In the alley intersection, the night stars and moon are more than enough for Quioan and Drev, but the others find things a bit murky as they stand there, listening as, indeed, the sound of rabble and raised voices begins.

[sblock=ooc]Without light sources, the alley is dim light. Low light and darkvision are unimpeded. Normal sight takes a penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 16, 2012)

_Audra, having swallowed her bite of bread and vegetables at some point, turns and flops her back against the building, a couple of paces from the door and crosses her arms across her chest, one end of her nunchucks hanging from the upper arm on the other side, one end clutched in a hand._

Seven to one odds at least three chairs and a table get broken in there tonight, from the sound of it.

_She looks around as her eyes try to adjust to the dark._


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2012)

"I apologize," says Elenka as she squints in the darkness.  "I wasn't about to let some white-robed thug looking to curry favor get in a lucky shot on our only contact and retrieve the ledgers.  Can anyone make out what's going on in there?"

Elenka and Drevezh'korol listen intently trying to make out what the arguing is about.  Elenka's lips tighten in dismay and she shakes her head.  It's obvious she can't make it out.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka/Drev Perception: 1d20+6=11, 1d20=13

Elenka
*Standard*: --
*Move*: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 15 (11 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 16, 2012)

Quioan dismisses Elenka's apology with a wave of his hand.  "Think nothing of it.  What you say makes sense - after what we've been through, I'm happy to err on the side of caution."

Quioan joins the others by the door in an attempt to discern any portions of the conversation taking place somewhere inside.  Despite his keen ears, he hears little.  "Perhaps they're speaking in a back room?" he muses, a little prideful of his normally-reliable senses.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 17, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

While the darkness limits his vision, Yo doesn't want to sit still and wait.  He quietly moves along the wall of the building until he reaches the corner.  Scanning the other side of the building, he looks for other entrances/exits.  Once satisfied on one side, he pass by his comrades again to check the other side.  Done, he returns to the others.  In a hushed voice, "Anything?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2012)

As Elenka, Drev, and Quioan concentrate their energies on trying to turn severely muffled voices into intelligible sounds to figure out how the meeting is going, Audra leans back and surveys the alley, and Yoshiki moves to the nearby corner. Seeing nothing, he moves to take a look down the longer wall when movement catches his eye. A form comes sailing through the air, sliding into the mud. 

An acolyte of Owbej, robes torn nearly to shreds and bloody, lays there. His mask slides off as he impacts the ground, and though his features are swollen from a severe beating, you can still recognize Thon.

A very large man steps from the trash-filled alley from which Thon flew. A beast of a man in hide armor covered by stained and worn clothing, his face is misshapen from what were most likely multiple brawls without proper healing afterward. He sneers, smacking the end of his greatclub in his meaty hands. 

"You left something behind when you robbed my house and killed my kin." he growls. Despite the absence of robe and mask, the voice confirms what the imposing frame might have suggested: Tarkan has found you.

[sblock=ooc]Surprise round. The party has initiative, but only Yoshiki can act this round, as everyone else is surprised.

Elenka, Drev, and Quioan were all explicitly trying to make out sounds from inside, so in addition to lower rolls, I decided they took a penalty to notice Tarkan as if distracted.

Audra would have made it, but the low-light penalty bumped her out.

I've made guesses about placement based on fluff, but we can adjust within reason (no one's going to convince me they were across the alley and in perfect flanking position, for example.  )[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Yoshiki up


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 17, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

With a quick glance, he notices Drev right behind him.  His best bet is to probably bring him out into the open.  Yo drops into a fighting stance and with his outstretched hand, he gestures for Tarkan to come to him.  He says loud enough for the others to hear.  "No loss, he wasn't ours.  Come here so I can do the same to you as I did to your master!"

[sblock=Actions]
Ready Action: If Tarkan comes within range, perform unarmed strike using combat expertise to fight defensively. (-1 Atk/+1 AC)  AC now 24.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 28/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Combat Expertise (-1 Atk/+1 Dodge to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2012)

Even in the dim light, you can all see the reddening of Tarkan's face. The veins on his neck bulge, making his already-gruesome appearance even worse. 

"I'm going to eat your throat out! All your throats!" he bellows, spittle flying. He barrels forward, greatclub held over his head. The raging charge makes an easy target for Yoshiki, but the priest of Owbej barely seems to register the blow. 

Meanwhile, fueled by rage and the momentum of his reckless maneuver, Tarkan's greatclub manages to break through Yoshiki's defenses. The sound of crunching bones is unmistakable.

[sblock= Actions and status]*Free:* Begin Rage
*Standard*: Charge attack Yoshiki (-2 AC, +2 attack). 
Readied action triggered, Yoshiki hits Tarkan for 4 damage
Tarkan hits Yoshiki. 9 damage to Yoshiki

*Status*

Tarkan (AC 12): 4 damage (slightly wounded), Charge (-2 AC, AC 10 in round 1), Rage round 1

Audra: 21/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 28/30
Drev: 28/29
Quioan: 21/24
Yoshiki: 19/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Everyone including Yoshiki can now act in round 1


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 18, 2012)

_Audra, despite being visually challenged, hears and sees most of what goes on. When Yo goes on the offensive, he's instincts are just a moment better than her own. She begins moving, hopping over the small stream of filthy water that runs down the alley. She is almost to her chosen spot when she hears the sickening crunch of Yo's bones, muscle and sinew. Undeterred, she moves into position, eyes widening at the sheer mass of this guy, and swings away with her battered Nunchuku. Her attack misses, making a wooshing sound as one end of the nunchuku flies past his massive skull._

[sblock=action]Move to H7, Single Attack with Nunchucks[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra Quickstats]Initiative: +2
AC: 20* Touch 19* Flatfooted 14
AC Enhanced by spell from Elenka: Mage Armor

HP: 21/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 19 Fort: +4 Reflex: +7^ Will: +6
Defensive Abilities: Evasion
Speed: 40 ft

Weapon: Nunchucks: +4, Damage 1d6+1, Crit x2, Special FoB (+3/+3) , Bludgeon/Disarm

Shocking Fist: 3 per day, 2 remaining

Ki Pool: 3/2 remaining
^ - Hasted by Elenka (4 rounds) - Expired [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Artur, flurry of blows is a full-round action. Audra can't move and flurry, unless I'm missing an ability or feat? If not, only the first attack stands. On the upside, her attack bonus without FoB is +5, which bumps the attack up to 10, meaning she hit with it given Tarkan's AC penalty from charging.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 18, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Artur, flurry of blows is a full-round action. Audra can't move and flurry, unless I'm missing an ability or feat? If not, only the first attack stands. On the upside, her attack bonus without FoB is +5, which bumps the attack up to 10, meaning she hit with it given Tarkan's AC penalty from charging.[/sblock]




[sblock=JK]Whoops. Corrected, just sorta ignore the second roll. Attack is a miss. Attack with the nunchucks is only a +4, not a +5 (that's only for her unarmed strike) Invisible Castle is the die roller from the web that is accepted, right?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2012)

_Tarkan_...  Elenka is taken aback by his sudden appearance and is glad that they followed after Inar.  She'd hate for the nice Genevieve to have her place smashed up in what looks to be a knock-down brawl.  She doesn't want to get within range of that massive club but she knows she won't be able to keep Drevezh'korol back.  She reaches out and touches the wood wose on the shoulder and chants words of power from her homeland...

"Bronyevoy Mag!"

For a moment Drevezh'korol is surrounded by a gleaming blue-white force that matches the runes upon his and Elenka's foreheads.  It rapidly fades but the magical protection it provides remains even though it is not visible.  When Elenka is finished with her spell she moves to the other side of the alley being sure to stay clear of Tarkan.  She draws her terbutje as she goes.

Drevezh'korol waits a moment to see if Quioan is going to fire an arrow at the big thug.  Once Quioan has fired or done something else then Drevezh'korol will step up to engage Tarkan.

"You gonna get a mouthful of splinters, meat."

The big wood wose pummels the thug.  The force of the blow is staggering... 





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Standard*: cast Mage Armor on Drevezh'korol
*Move*: to G6
*Free* draw terbutje

Drevezh'korol
*Free*: Delay until Quioan has fired (or it becomes obvious he's going to do something else)
*Free*: 5 ft step to I7
*Standard*: Slam attack: 1d20+8=24, 1d8+6=13  13 dmg. Yay!
*Free*: Combat Manuever - Push: 1d20+7=16 Tarkan moved back 5 ft if successful against a CMD 16
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 28
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Woohoo, Drev! Show him what a real club feels like!!!


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 18, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Cringing in pain as the giant club comes down on his shoulder.  His left arm hurting painfully and probably out of commission.  _Careless fighter, leaves himself wide open.  Gotta take 'em down quick!_

As Drev pounds him, Yo leaps in the air and with a one-two pair of unexpected kicks, he gives his injured arm a rest.  Both feet clock him hard under the chin gives his head severe whip-lash from the powerful blows.  He lands 5 feet further north than where he jumped from.  "Speaking of throats..." he says through heavy breath.
[sblock=Actions]
Free Action:  5-foot step to J-6
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows with Combat Expertise (-1 Atk/+1 AC)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 24  Touch 20  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC), Combat Expertise (-1 Atk/+1 Dodge to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Monk power still better!


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

*GM:*  Since Drev's action is delayed to after Quioan's, I'm not going to resolve anything on those attacks until after Qik has a chance to post.


----------



## Qik (Feb 18, 2012)

Distracted by his attempt to discern the goings-ons of Inar's meeting, Quioan is left flat-footed at the appearance and attack of Tarkan.  Recovering, the elf realizes who they're being attacked by even as he draws his bow.  _Now this...this, I'm going to enjoy_, he thinks.  He had hoped for the opportunity to give this man his due ever since they first met.

The elf feels the rush of satisfaction as his arrow catches the enraged man squarely in the side, a feeling which grows as his companions beset the bully.
[sblock=Actions]Thanks for holding Drev, GlassEye.  

5' step to I-11, attack.  Forgot the +1 to the attack from PBS, but it doesn't matter.  Damage includes PBS.

Also: I haven't *quite* finalized my leveling, the all the combat-relevant items are complete.  Quioan gained 9 HP in the level, so I assume that applies here.  Sorry for dragging my feet on that![/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 30/33
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 20
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +10
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (9 charges)
Active Magic: None[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Artur: yes, Invisible Castle is fine for rolls.
Qik: Sorry for missing the HPs before. I went back to the healing wand post to get the values, and forgot about Quioan's level HP. Yes, he gets those. I saw you didn't pick a Favored Terrain, but since the PCs got initiative anyway, I don't think it impacts this battle.[/sblock]

Tarkan laughs as he dodges aside from the nunchuku attack, but he doesn't have time to gloat. Quiaon's arrow catches him, followed by the heavy slam of Elenka's wooden friend. Despite the power behind Drev's blow, Tarkan holds his ground. The effort to steady himself, however, makes it nearly effortless for Yoshiki to rain blows down on him. He stumbles a bit, his foot knocking on the prone Thon, who groans softly at the contact but doesn't move. 

Tarkan's eyes, shaded heavily under his protruding brow, quickly sweep the crowd fighting him as he wipes blood from his mouth. He gives a bloody smile when he notes the matching runes glowing on both Drev and Elenka's foreheads. 

"Woulda snapped you first, twig, but I think there's easier ways o' doing that," he says to Drev. He sidesteps to the summoner, and his club impacts so hard it looks as if Elenka bends in half unnaturally for a moment. He comes back around for a second swing, but Elenka's lucky enough that she doubles over in pain at just that moment, avoiding a braining, though her mouth is already filled with blood.

[sblock=actions]I knew Tarkan would be taking some hits, but 41 damage in one turn? Wowsers. 

Tarkan: 5' step to H6. Full Attack (w/ Power Attack) vs. Elenka. First attack hits for 17 damage. He rolled a nat 1 on the second.

*Status*

Tarkan (AC 12, CMD > 16): 45 damage (heavily wounded), Rage round 2

Audra: 21/23, Mage Armor
Elenka: 11/30
Drev: 28/29, Mage Armor
Quioan: 30/33
Yoshiki: 19/28, Mage Armor[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, lets see if IC likes me better than the native roller.[/sblock]

_Audra recoils from her miss, watching for her chance. She is a bit surprised from the pounding unloaded on him that the big behemoth doesn't drop down to one knee, but turns, moves with surprising speed and slams his club into Elenka. Audra's right foot slides back and sets. The nunchucks move to her left hand, held there for a moment she tries to time her attacks this time to catch him as he misses Elenka, the first shot from her nunchucks aimed again for the massive man's head, the second she tries to catch his barrel like chest when pulling back but short arms the attack so as not to put the Summoner at risk._

[sblock=Actions]Not needing to move, now, Audra will flurry.

Attack 1: 1d20+3=17, 1d6+1=2 (Booo minimal damage)

Attack 2: 1d20+3=8, 1d6+1=2
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Nothing that rolls likes me  stupid single digit rolls. [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 18, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

_Turning your back to me, your fatal mistake!_  Yo's mind races as he watches Tarkan nearly kill Elenka.  _If that second blow had hit... _ No time to think further as he jumps into action, literally, stepping up and using the distraction of the others to deliver another pair of powerful kicks.  _Must make sure this behemoth goes down quickly!_
[sblock=Actions]
Free Action:  5-foot step to I-6
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows with Flanking
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


BOOO!!!!


----------



## Qik (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=Artur]Not trying to be bossy, but _if_ Audra could take a step to the left, it would aid Quioan greatly.

No time to do it IC at the moment, but I wanted to mention it!  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]When she moved here at the start of last turn, she left a spot open to attack him. This time she was a little more concerned about distracting him from squashing Elenka.  Also, do you think you can talk to the die rollers about giving us better'n minimum damage?  I mean, 3 hits from flurrying Monks, one a crit, and only 6 points of damage? That's just....[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 18, 2012)

Quioan calls out for Audra to give him an opening to shoot, but the woman doesn't seem to hear him as she engages Tarkan.  Frustrated, the elf takes a step to the left once more in a vain attempt to find a clear shot, and then lets a pair of arrows fly.  Despite firing into a crowd, Quioan is able to find his mark with both shots.
[sblock=Actions]I don't see why Audra can't do that whilst leaving Quioan a clear shot, but okay...

5' step to H10, Rapid Shot (2 attacks at +9 w/PBS).

Huzzah!  The dice gods' favor returns.  [/sblock][sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong  HP: 30/33
AC: 17 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 12)
CMD: 20
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +10
Spells:
- 0: Light, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation
- 1: Mage Armor (*cast*), Vanish, Shield
Bonded Item: Used
  Consumables: Wand of CLW (9 charges)
Active Magic: None[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 18, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=Actions]I don't see why Audra can't do that whilst leaving Quioan a clear shot, but okay...[/sblock]




[sblock=Reply]If you really want to have this conversation, you can PM me about it. Here's why...the guy stepped IN FRONT OF HER and lambasted Elenka nearly in half. The last thing In Character she's going to think is "Ooo, I need to move five feet this way so that the Half-Elf who is behind me and I have no idea where is can nail this punk with his arrows." No, her thought is "I need to distract him before he tries to finish what he started DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF ME." Oh, and good shooting. About time someone got above min damage. Drop his lard butt.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2012)

Elenka, naturally pale, pales even further in the aftereffects of Tarkan's attack.  She has the instinct that something is broken inside.  Despite that, a surge of hatred almost pushes Elenka to chop at Tarkan.  But she realizes this is Drevezh'korol's job and that of her traveling companions, and so she backs away from the brute guarding herself as she goes.

Drevezh'korol watches the attack helplessly.  He's worried, that's the worst blow he's seen Elenka take and even though he thinks they can take this beast out he isn't _sure_ and a creature like this would go after the wounded out of sheer spite...

Drevezh'korol attacks again with heavy wooden fist...





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka
*Full Round*: withdraw to E5

Drevezh'korol

*Free*: --
*Standard*: Slam attack: 1d20+8=18, 1d8+6=11  11 dmg. vs AC 18
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

*And for your anti-climax...*

Tarkan's bloodlust for Elenka obvious to them, the others assault en masse as Elenka tries to back out of range. Audra's blow grazes his chin as Yoshiki lands blows without quite the same power as his initial assault. Both attacks are enough, however, to open the man up to Quioan's swift arrow shots. 

Tarkan stands there a moment, sucking in air with a wet sound, his face a mix of shock and anger. As he wavers, Elenka's wooden guardian deals his own wrath. There is a wet thunk and crunch as the wooden fist connects with the side of Tarkan's skull, and the massive task master from the temple falls to the ground. He draws quick, shallow breaths for a moment, fighting against the darkness, but as the red from his face drains into the large pool of blood beneath him, his eyes glaze over and he lies still.

        *GM:*  Yeowch! Like I said, I knew this wouldn't be as crazy a fight as the temple, but I didn't anticipate you guys would trounce him this soundly this fast. Probably shouldn't have let you get your second winds...  

Damage from the first 3 attacks this round took Tarkan to exactly 0 HP and disabled (he had 72 hp while raging). Drev's hit sends him to dying (-11), but it also ends his raging, effectively delivering another 12 damage with the loss of his THP from the rage. He is dead, dead, dead.

I'm going to hold off giving XP because someone can't have any yet , but congrats guys, you're officially in the denouement.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 19, 2012)

_Audra curses resets herself for another attack, watching Yo sneak in and deliver his final blows. 2 arrows sizzle from the dark over Audra's shoulder and slam solidly into the massive man. She looks back, eyes wide in surprise, but still sees the Drev move in and finish the job. She gives Qui a quick thumbs up for his accurate and will aimed archery before turning her attention to Elenka. _

Someone check on Thon!

_As she arrives at Elenka's side, she says in a low voice, obviously cracking a joke in post fight heat..._

This sort of thing happen to you and your friends often?


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 19, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

With the giant thug down, Yo relaxes.  It is then that he realizes just how much his shoulder and arm hurt.  He reflexively holds his left arm with this right hand and winces.  But the mention of Thon brings him back to the present.  "Quioan, anything left in that wand of yours?" he says as he moves to Thon's side and kneels down to examine the extent of his wounds.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2012)

Drevezh'korol rushes to Elenka to make sure she is all right.  Elenka tries to smile reassuringly but with blood in her mouth making her teeth gruesomely red it is not reassuring him at all.

"I'll heal, Drev, I'll heal."  She looks over where Yo is checking on Thon and pushes her eidolon in that direction.  "Go.  Make sure he's ok.  I'm fine."

Reluctantly, Drevezh'korol follows Elenka's commands and kneels down next to Yoshiki to also look Thon over.  Since the man is unconscious Drevezh'korol immediately begins first aid to stabilize him if he isn't already dead.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Elenka

Drevezh'korol
Heal (first aid): 1d20+14=30
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

Yoshiki has a hard time assessing the young man's injuries, though he catches the shallowest of breathing. Drev's arrival assures that the breathing continues. The wood wode can see that the young half-elf took a massive beating, but is soon stabilized with the eidolon's healing lore.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 20, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

Yoshiki nods thanks to Drev as he stands to leave the healing job to the expert.  He turns to Quioan and Audra.  "Tarkan came out of a door to the side of the building.  Inar may still be in danger."  He moves towards the side where he original saw the barbarian.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







deisenhut said:


> Yoshiki nods thanks to Drev as he stands to leave the healing job to the expert.  He turns to Quioan and Audra.  "Tarkan came out of a door to the side of the building.  Inar may still be in danger."  He moves towards the side where he original saw the barbarian.




Afraid my narrative descriptions failed again. Yoshiki caught sight of Tarkan moving as he was returning from checking the corner, but Tarkan / Thon were coming from the alley opposite. On the battle map, the building with the door is where Inar went; Tarkan emerged from the garbage-strewn alley across the way. 

Apologies for confusing things again. [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 20, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*









*OOC:*


Sorry about that...  Belay my last.







Yoshiki nods thanks to Drev as he stands to leave the healing job to the expert.  He turns to Quioan and Audra as he glances down at the dead barbarian.  "We must have been spotted us coming here." says Yo, gesturing down that the beastly man.  "I'm going to check out the immediate area to make sure there aren't any more surprises."

And with that, Yo stealthily moves away into the night, holding his injured left arm as he does so.  He will make a loop around the building.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

*Mea Culpa*

Yoshiki's recon shows no more signs of cultists lurking about, and as he returns to the others tending their own wounds and Thon's, the door of the meeting chamber bursts open with another triumphant holler from Inar. 

The jubilant man in the bearskin cloak stops in shock as he notes the bloody corpse in the midst of a much more ragged crew than he left shortly before. 

"What in the hells happened here?" he asks.

[sblock=Mea Culpa]As I'm going through and trying to calculate everything for the tail end here, I'm discovering I over-treasurefied you. You avoided the really treasure-heavy area in the temple (and thus a non-plot-based encounter), so I sprinkled a bit of that into the Herald's rooms, but didn't calculate it well enough. The end result is, even with time gold, you're actually carrying more than you should have. 

I think I have a way to divest some of that from you that's reasonable in character, so you can get what you're keeping approved by a judge, but I wanted to warn you now and apologize in advance. That'll learn me to improv treasure re-distribution. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2012)

"Retribution," mutters Elenka.

She says nothing else as she leans up against the wall and gazes across the alley.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Are you _sure_?  My calculations of Elenka's TBG is roughly 2,800 gold.  That means you would have had to have overpayed around 7,500 gold (assuming an avg. TBG of 2,500 gp for each of the three of us who've been here from the beginning; Audra's is much less, of course)...  Anyway, the only treasure I've actually added to Elenka's sheet is a potion of CLW (already used) and the two alchemist's fires.  Would it be too difficult to just edit the treasure?

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







GlassEye said:


> Are you _sure_?  My calculations of Elenka's TBG is roughly 2,800 gold.  That means you would have had to have overpayed around 7,500 gold (assuming an avg. TBG of 2,500 gp for each of the three of us who've been here from the beginning; Audra's is much less, of course)...  Anyway, the only treasure I've actually added to Elenka's sheet is a potion of CLW (already used) and the two alchemist's fires.  Would it be too difficult to just edit the treasure?




By my calculations, you'll have gotten 12200 encounter XP when we're all said and done, I get 22005.6 gp in treasure, roughly 9800 more than a 1:1 coverage would get you, which was what I think (from looking over other threads) is what we're meant to be aiming for. And, yes, I also gave myself a headache for not properly figuring things out prior to Audra joining, but that's a whole other issue.

The fact that the melee fighters in the group all use either their fists or specialized weapons, though, makes this a bit easier for me, I think. My plan involves an in-character reason to ask the PCs to surrender the two magical melee weapons, which I will be reasonably well-motivated and I don't think anyone will miss. That subtraction should take everything back to a place where I can use TBG to account for what else you have (even Audra, I think).

But I won't be trading those weapons out for their matching gold, and I wanted to be upfront about that for anyone who'd already started doing their own gp math and planning purchases.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 20, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"I believe there was dinner waiting for us still" says Yo to everyone.  He glances at Inar as he continues, "And about my expenses..."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 20, 2012)

[sblock=JK]Wow, here we go...one day I'm off but get busy with RL stuff everyone can post.  Love it.  Catching up can be a hoot. Picturing Elenka with the crimson teeth did make me laugh.

Anyway. Audra won't care about the weapons not belonging to the party. As a player, I don't have a problem with it either. Audra, ICly, would be more than happy to see them go to Inar and his crew to help them defend their city should the Cultists try again.[/sblock]

_Audra has put her nunchucks back into their pocket on her backpack and resumed her lean on the wall near the door, her eyes scanning thisway and that, letting the others tend to Thon and their own injuries while she stays alert in case....she is caught by surprise as the door swings open to Inar bellowing. She can't help but smile a little when the Summoner sums up the corpse of Tarkan laying in the rivulet of muck and some blood. Yoshiki's mention of dinner also grabs her attention. However she remains near the wall, to the side of things, and remains silent._


----------



## Qik (Feb 20, 2012)

Seeing that Elenka's wounds aren't terminal, Quioan hurries over to where Yoshiki is inspecting Thon.  Silently, the elf removes the curing wand from his pack and uses enough charges to bring the half-elf back to consciousness.  Afterwards he turns the wand on Elenka, and anyone else who needs its attention.

At Inar's appearance, Quioan opts to be more straight-forwardly informative than his companions.  "One of the cultists - the one who handled new recruits - managed to find us, somehow."  Glancing over at the Tarkan's lifeless form, the elf adds, without emotion, "Looks like he bit off a little more than he could chew."  

[sblock=OOC]No worries about that treasure, jk, that can be a lot to juggle.  I'm pretty sure Quioan's just going to cash out, anyway, so I'm not worried about how the numbers will fall.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]GE's been helping with my lacking math skills, and this may all work out yet. We'll see. What I'll probably end up doing at the end is giving what your GP total is with time GP (and minus treasure you may have already used), then listing the treasure haul and letting folks buy as they see fit given their available funds. Especially with a swap out mid-adventure that I didn't 'total out' for, that may be the sanest option. And I think it'll work in-character for what's to come in the wrap up[/sblock]

Inar stands gaping a moment as he surveys the scene. He seems taken aback by the pale, pretty young woman's apparent coldness, though Quioan's expansion makes everything clear. Inar nods.

"Then he got what was coming to him, I expect. I'll get my boys to clean up this mess. Captured his underling alive, then, did you?" he says, glowering down at the half-elf who is just now coming to.

"Underling?" Thon says, befuddled as he regains consciousness in strange surroundings.

"Wanna play dumb, you might've wanted to take the robes off first, boy," Inar says coolly.

[sblock=ooc]It only takes one charge to wake Thon. No need to roll it so long as you note it. 

[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION], I'm holding off awarding final XP until Quioan is approved for level 4, since I believe he's ineligible to receive it otherwise? If you're planning to retire him (I know at one point you'd mentioned it), I suppose it's not an issue, then, since he'll lose everything above the 4th level mark in the transition, I believe. Just let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 21, 2012)

Quioan had almost forgotten about Thon until Inar addressed him.  Unable of how to summarize the situation for Inar, he says cryptically, "Actually, that was Tarkan's doing," before turning to the half-elf.  "Thon, what happened?"

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I've been pretty slack about that.  

I'll get my approval in for level 4 asap, but don't let that hold up issuing the rewards for the rest.  I'm going to take a little break from Quioan, anyway, until I figure out what to do with him.  I think a few weeks off'll give me an idea if he's a character I want to continue with or not.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

*GM:*  I realized this encounter levels at least one PC, anyway, so since Qik's okay with it, I'll throw it out there. Tarkan was ostensibly a CR 5 encounter. 

1,600 xp total, 400 xp per PC.

His only treasure was the +1 greatclub with which he gave a good bonking or two before you guys trounced him. 

By my calcuations,time xp actually bumped Yoshiki to level 5  in the middle of the fight or just a smidge before it (2/10) @ 10,004 xp. 

This encounter + time xp gets Audra only 50 xp short of the 6000 she needs to level, so she'll level in 4 days from time xp even if I haven't given out the final story award by then (which I'm selfishly hoarding to the end of the story.  )     

Inar stumbles a bit in his severity as it becomes clear from Quioan's behavior that he doesn't see Thon as a threat. The young half elf hesitates a moment, looking around. He starts a bit as he sees Tarkan's body, though recognizing the man is dead seems to give him some modicum of new courage.

"After I got out of the worship hall, I realized what a fool I'd been, but I knew I wouldn't be any help against the priests and the monsters. 

"I went downstairs, then, to try to distract the acolyte on patrol down there. I didn't want you to have any more reinforcements to deal with. I told him the whole temple had been overrun and we needed to hide, and it sort of worked. He even showed me a secret tunnel, except then I guess he figured out I was scamming him. 

"I managed to knock him out, and ran up to tell all you about the tunnel, but by then ... well, there wasn't anything but bodies by then. I ran for the tunnel again, but Tarkan had come through. Found all those bodies and just me alive and not a scratch on me, and ... well ... "

The young half-elf's face goes red and he hangs his head.

"I wanted to be brave, but he ... I told him. About you lot and the fight. He dragged me 'long with him until he caught sight of that one in his bear cloak, and I recognized you, but he threw me up against a wall to keep me from yelling out. 

"Next thing I knew..." Thon gestures to the greusome remains of the once-intimidating Tarkan.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 21, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

[sblock=ooc]Yo actually started this adventure as 3rd level and made level 4 on the barge.  I'll handle up'ing to level 5 after this adventure is over.  It'll be easier that way.[/sblock]
Yoshiki listens as Thon tells his side of the story.  He nods and says, "You did good kid.  I'm glad you finally realized that they were using you all along."  Turning back to Inar, "What is going to happen when the Priestess returns from her trip?"
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 21, 2012)

"She's going to have an aneurysm, that's what," quips Quioan, before turning to Inar as if to allow the man to give the more real-life answer.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 21, 2012)

[sblock=Hail Qik!]Congrats on your 1,000th and 1,001st posts, both of which you made this morning! *tosses confetti and hands over a cupcake*[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 21, 2012)

[sblock=Thanks!]Hah!  I did give it a celebratory look of accomplishment.  

Here's to the next 1000![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2012)

Elenka moves over to Thon and goes all mother hen on him checking his face for bruises and cuts and making sure that he is okay.

"I'm so sorry, Thon.  We wanted to bring you into our confidence...  When you ran off we thought you had made your decision.  If we had known we would have gone looking for you."  Turning to Inar she'll continue.  "Thon is solid, he's just had a run of bad luck and the temple was the only place that offered him a hand."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
none
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

"If this third ledger's to be believed, I'm not sure she _is_ coming back," Inar answers to the questions concerning the priestess, then waves it off. "But we can worry about her in a minute. This one, though..." he turns his gaze to Thon, who blushes further, though whether from the inspection or Elenka's ministrations is unclear. Inar considers a moment, then shrugs.

"If you lot vouch for him, I should be able to get him out of most of the trouble," he says, then smiles with a wicked glint in his eye.

"And trouble, the Cult of Owbej now has plenty of. While you lot were out here taking out the garbage, we had a little purge of our own. The officials in the cult's pockets will have a lot of wiggling to do if they're going to get out from under the charges against them. And as for Owbej, as of about a minute ago, worship of The Living God is officially outlawed in Martna. We're rounding up any cultists who are stupid enough to stay in town and identify themselves. But first, we hit the temple. 

"Who's up for a really, really big bonfire?" At this point, the wicked grin threatens to split the ranger's face in two, it's grown so wide.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 21, 2012)

_Audra tilts her head thoughtfully._

I'm sure Genevieve would be grateful for some help. It'd give him a good place to start fresh.

_This she offers to Inar before quirking an eyebrow._

Master Halaran always says that it is sloppy to leave a job only partly done. Safe to assume that steps have been taken to deal with the rabble gathered at The River's Tears?

_She remains with her back flat against the wall, her eyes still moving left and right, even as she talks, as if she might expect another surprise to come romping down the alleyway in the near dark._


----------



## Qik (Feb 21, 2012)

jkason said:


> "Who's up for a really, really big bonfire?" At this point, the wicked grin threatens to split the ranger's face in two, it's grown so wide.




Quioan returns Inar's smile.  "I'd be happy to join you," he answers in his own wickedly malicious tone.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 21, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

As Inar's grin threatens to tear his face in two, Yo expresses restraint.  "There is probably still much wealth stashed around that temple, wealth that was stolen from the good people of Martna.  It should be collected and used for the benefit of the town and it's people.  Burning it all to the ground as a quick reprisal may feel good in the moment, but it may not be the best course of action in the long run."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2012)

Elenka seems to agree with Yoshiki as she nods when he makes his objection.

"Whatever happens, the longer we delay here the more likely other members are to escape and with the stored wealth of the cult."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
none
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

Inar nods to Audra, Yoshiki, and Elenka's cautions.

"I sent my men word the second the council vote was counted. They're already rounding up or routing who they can, and should be clearing out Owbej's coffers as we speak. I figured you lot seem to have gone through more than enough for this town ya don't even hail from. Thought we'd leave the heavy lifting to my rangers now that we don't have to be circumspect about it any more."

"Um ... who's Genevieve?" Thon says, several beats behind everyone else, though he does finally seem to be regaining his bearings. He stands and divests himself of what's left of his ragged robes, which he throws over the corspe of Tarkan as a kind of final rebellion. Tarkan's face finally covered, a look of relief crosses Thon's own.

Inar chuckles and slaps Thon on the shoulder.

"If you thought Tarkan was one you didn't want to cross, Genevieve is the real taskmaster," he says lightly. "Trust me. You do not want to get on the wrong end of a cast iron skillet when that one's feeling crossed."

Thon gives his own nervous laugh at the tale as Inar, arm around the young man's shoulder in a gesture of comeraderie, starts making his way toward the temple. Thon looks back to the lot of you, eyebrows raised. It's unclear if he's more nervous about Inar, Genevieve, or heading back to the temple.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 22, 2012)

_Audra gives a soft giggle at Inar's good natured warning to Thon._

You don't have to worry too much, I wouldn't think. As long as you keep her away from the sweetbreads.

_She rubs the side of her head as if in remembering something, with a slight smile, before sighing and following along behind the Ranger._


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 23, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"I could go for some sweetbread right about now.  And just about anything else she's made."  Rubbing his shoulder, Yoshiki follows along as well.  With a quick glance back, "You guys coming?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 23, 2012)

Quioan nods, gripping his shouldered bow compulsively, and follows after the others.


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Since we're out of the 'urgent need to move forward' phase, I'll hold off the next post until after GlassEye has a chance to post. I figure there are maybe two or three posts left to wrap things up, depending on folks' responses to things. 

In the meanwhile, here's what I've worked out so far vis-a-vis treasure (with thanks to GlassEye for the expected GP work:

[sblock=Expected Encounter Gold]Eels: 600 xp; Expected 800 gp
Halfling Pirates: 1,600 xp; Expected 2,300 gp
Baker mess: 1,200 xp; Expected 1,700 gp
Divided amongst Anna, Elenka, Quioan, & Yoshiki: 850 xp; Encounter GP s/b 1,200 each

Spiders: 400 xp; Expected 400 gp
Divided amongst Elenka, Quioan, & Yoshiki: 133 xp; Encounter GP s/b 133 each

Temple Bash: 4,400 xp; Expected 4,725 gp
Tarkan: 1,600 xp; Expected 2,300 gp
Story Award: 2,400 xp; Expected 3,000 gp
Divided amongst Audra, Elenka, Quioan, & Yoshiki: 2,100 xp; Encounter GP s/b 2506.25 each

Encounter gold awards Elenka, Quioan, Yoshiki: 3839.25 each[/sblock]

Now, here's what I have as "already distributed." I tried to breakdown how much each PC "should" get, subtract out what he or she already has, then lay out the remainder. I haven't calculated time gp yet, since I'm holding off until I can mark the last day, but you should be able to get a good estimate using the wiki and dates / numbers from the first post on time XP.

[sblock=Treasure distribution thus far, per character]
*Anna* (1200 gp encounter + X gp time): 

256.29 gp, CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp)

Total already taken: 321.29 gp

Remain: 853.71 encounter + time gp

*Elenka* (3839.25 gp encounter + X gp time): 

256.29 gp, CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp)

Total already taken: 321.29 gp

Remain: 3517.96 gp + time gp

*Quioan* (3839.25 gp + X gp time): 

256.29 gp, CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), CLW wand (375 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp), potion of invisibility (300 gp)

Total already taken / used: 996.29

Remain: 2842.96 gp + time gp

*Yoshiki* (3839.25 gp encounter + X gp time): 

256.29 gp, CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp), oil of invisibility (300 gp)

Total already taken: 621.29

Remain: 3217.96 gp + time gp

*Audra* (2506.25 gp encounter + X gp time): 

Total Already taken: 0

Remain: 2506.25 gp + time gp[/sblock]

Now, as I said a few posts ago, I think the easiest way to break up the rest will just be for folks to straight-up buy what they want with 'their' gold. Your coin payout, then, will be what you have left over. For reference, here's what's currently unclaimed from your looting of the upstairs / enemies. I've excised non-magical gear from cultists, since you can get any of that for the same price without having to roll at the Pearl. It's still listed in the first post, though, if you want to have your characters get any of it from the loot mound:

[sblock=Items available (price)]

a pair of silver dice (5 gp). 
scroll of prayer (375 gp)
brooch of shielding (85 points) (1262.4 gp)
potion of cure light wounds (6) (50 gp each)
potion of cure moderate wounds (2) (300 gp each) 
potion of stabilize (25 gp) 
+1 studded leather armor (3) (1,175 gp each)
Wand of shield (42 charges) (630 gp)
Ring of protection +1 (2000 gp)
+1 greatclub (2305 GP)
+1 cold iron heavy mace (4624 GP)
potion of gaseous form (750 GP)
23 silver holy symbols (each for a separate religion) (575 GP total)
bag of holding (type I) (2500 GP)
silver raven figurine of wonderous power (3800 gp)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]hope I can remember bbcode...been working in html all day. From the Encounter XP, Audra is 200xp from doing the level dance. As for the items, Audra would like...

+1 Ring (2000 gp)
2 CLW potions (100 gp)

Another question as well...is there a symbol of Sapo in the 23 recovered silver ones? She might consider carrying one around, for comfort more than anything else. If not, then no sweat 

Wish I'd had a chance to adventure with you guys more. Maybe another time we'll get the chance. Thanks for letting me jump in and join the fun, JK.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2012)

Elenka lets Inar lead them all to wherever they happen to be going; the temple, she thinks, to help with the wrap-up of the cult.  Drevezh'korol follows closely behind keeping an eye on Elenka and looking out for further danger.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
NP, jkason.  I've done enough with the numbers/charts that it really isn't too bad anymore.  And Mowgli's excel Adventure Tracker helps things out considerably.  I highly recommend its use (I use it to keep track of my characters' advancement as well as the games I DM).

Also, still looking over the treasure list deciding how much I want to take of what is there...
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2012)

By the time the party, lead by Inar and the befuddled Thon, make it back to the center of town and the temple, the ranger's assurances seem well founded. Several rangers guard a large pile of valuables apparently recovered from within the temple, with a bruised-but-otherwise-healthy pair joining them to add to the pile. 

Over near the Tears, the barkeep you remember and a small handful of white-robed (but now maskless) individuals are being lead off in chains. One of the bruised rangers rushes over at the sight of Inar and gives him a salute.

"That's the last room cleared out, sir. Nasty bit of business with a golem down there by the coffers, but we took care of it. Hans even disabled the electric trap on the big mask, and we pried out the gemstones there."

Inar nods. "If that's all the rooms clear, then you know what to do. The clerics are ready with water to contain, yes?"

The man nods.

"Then light 'er up!"

It's not long before the once-impressive structure of the temple of Owbej makes an even more impressive, gigantic blaze in the center of Martna. The precaution of the clerics is a good one, as embers from the massive structure more than once drift on the night wind. But as they're prepared for it, there's little to no damage. And, as the blaze spreads upward, so does news of the change spread outward, such that the height of the burning sees the middle of Martna filled more than at the height of the day. Citizens from all walks of life gather in what becomes its own impromptu Festival of The Burning Temple. A festival whose attention quickly falls to the party, whose hands are shaken and backs clapped enough to be as sore from the congratulations as they are from their evenings' battles.

[sblock=ooc]Unless there's something pressing you guys want to resolve the night of the fire, I'll probably transition y'all to morning and your 'morning after' with the next post.

GE, on the spreadsheet, I thought that didn't work except as an xlsx file? I can only open those at work (and even then I have to downcovert), since I use google docs and openoffice for home. I don't really have call to use spreadsheets enough to justify buying office for myself when there's been generally-workable freeware available that did what I needed.  I'll have to give it a looking over at home, though, and see if I can get it to play well with others...[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 23, 2012)

Quioan does his best to receive the thanks of the city's population graciously, although there's something about the whole situation that makes him uneasy.  Maybe it's just too close to their fighting for their life for him to be comfortable with anything right now.  Nevertheless, he tries his best to appreciate the impressive sight of the blazing temple, which surely is getting the send-off it deserves, as he thinks back over the last month and then some, letting it all sink in.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for handling the number crunching, jk; I can only imagine how it is for an adventure this long.

Really enjoyed the outing with you all; it was a good group, on all levels.

Don't really want anything for Q; I'll just take the cash.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 24, 2012)

_Audra tries to separate herself from the others by a few steps as the revelers begin their true hearted rain of thank yous and adoration upon the three she had the pleasure of working with. She manages to get all of about a half dozen steps before a hand slams down upon her shoulder stopping her cold with a wince. She looks around into the eyes of someone she's never seen before, whose smile is as bright as the bonfire.  Before she can speak, a glass of wine is thrust into her hand and the fellow wades off into the celebration, randomly grabbing people and handing them glasses and pouring from a rather large wineskin. She turns back to where the others are besieged and raises her wine glass to them. She holds it a moment and then realizes the small zone of silence round her. Those with drinking vessels are holding them toward the party in a silent toast. Audra smiles and completes the toast, downing the wine and then immediately regretting it as she starts to cough. As the throng around the party begins to thin she slides back in, though not without a few people nearly breaking her shoulder, back, arm, elbow and assorted ribs. She gets within earshot of Inar and calls out._

Looks like business is going to be light tomorrow morning!


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 24, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

When the first man slaps him on the back, Yo winces as the pain from his injury in the earlier fight courses through his body.  He then does his best to keep his left shoulder away from anyone, though the wine does help numb the pain a bit.

Eventually, as the crowd dies down, Yo finds the others and asks when they seem to have some amount of privacy, "Do you think its safe to stay at the inn?  Everyone in this town knows who we are now and there are those about who would want to see us dead.  But I could go for a good night's sleep."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 23  Touch 19  Flatfooted 18
HP: 19/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor (+4 Armor bonus to AC)
Elemental Fist: 0/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Expenditures:  50 gp
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire, 10 silver holy symbols, 2 ledgers, 22 PP.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2012)

Elenka joins in the festivities dancing round the fire with the residents of Martna, drinking and generally burning off the stress of the previous weeks of being undercover in the cult.  She drags Dimplecotton into a dance, then Thon and Quioan and Yoshiki and even manages to drag Drevezh'korol from where he lurks at the edges of the crowd into a lumbering dance with steps from her not-so-distant homeland.

Later she responds to Yoshiki's question.  "Keep your door locked.  You'll be with Quioan and I'll share a room with Audra.  We should be safe enough."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 11
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 26, 2012)

The revelry at last ends, and despite any nerves leftover from the harrowing night and the paranoia-inducing time in the temple, the party finally has to sleep. They make their way back to The Eel’s Belly, who's proprietress is more than happy to put them up for free. They have just enough energy left to lock their doors, then all four of the saviors of Martna collapse on their beds.

It's nearly afternoon by the time they finally awake and slowly gather their wits. The first one out startles a cleaned-up Thon, who smiles. 

"Inar wanted me to wait 'til you woke. There'll be food ready downstairs whenever you lot are," he says, hustling down the stairs. The smell of warm, sweet pastries wafts up the stairwell as the young half-elf runs downstairs.


----------



## Qik (Feb 26, 2012)

Stretching in the early afternoon sun, Quioan sneaks out of his and Yoshiki's room, taking care not to wake the monk.  He's a bit abashed at all the attention the group is receiving - he certainly didn't sign on to this job intending to be a savior of a small town - but after a week's worth of gruel he's in no position to resist the temptations he can smell as he follows Thon on down the stairs.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 26, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

When he finally awakes, he notices Quioan is already up and gone.  He rubs his shoulder that is still rather tender before standing up and starting his morning stretches and meditation.  He feels a little stiff from the intense workout after a week of pretending to be who he wasn't.

He decides to go for a quick soak before getting dressing in his robes that need a good cleaning.  Heading downstairs, he finds the others already finishing up their breakfast...  or lunch, or whatever time meal it is.  "I slept like a rock.  What's the good word?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 23/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 26, 2012)

"The good word is 'food,'" smiles Quioan, in a flash of rare mischeviousness, before returning in earnest to the mound of food before him.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 26, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 4)*

"That does sound good.  Hopefully there is some left."  Yo sits down across from Quioan and flags someone down to get some of the good stuff brought over.  "Heard from the girls yet?"

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 19  Touch 19  Flatfooted 14
HP: 23/28
CMB: +8  CMD: 23  Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Brooch of Shielding
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/4 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: 2 flasks alchemist's fire
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 26, 2012)

Quioan shakes his head, his mouth presently occupied with bacon.  When it's free again: "No, they haven't come down yet.  Enjoying the lie-in, no doubt.  Better get down here soon, though, before we've finished our share and moved on to theirs."  

Perhaps it's the resolution of their mission, but the elf feels unusually giddy this morning.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 26, 2012)

_Audra awakens from sleeping soundly and looks around the room. All still seems to be in order. Noticing that Elenka is sleeping fitfully in her own bed, Audra arises, stretches for what feels like ten minutes but is only perhaps 3 seconds, and then grabs her stuff. After shrugging into some somewhat clean clothes, she quietly gathers her gear on her bed. With that accomplished, she walks over to a corner where she can sit with her back against the wall and settles, kneeling, leaning to her heels, back against the wall, and meditates. A she completes her meditation, she opens one eye and finds the room pretty much as she had seen it last. She smiles and gets to her feet, puts on her soft boots and hesitates a moment, unsure if she should awaken the Summoner or let her sleep. She decides on the latter, given what Elenka has just gone through, and slides out of the room, trying to close the door as quietly as she can. She turns around and stops in the hallway. Her head tilts back, she takes a deep breath...._

Oh, Gods...sweetbreads.

_She giggles at some private joke and pads to and down the stairs. She descends into the main dining hall and spots the boys eating everything in sight. This causes an amused grin before walks over and joins them._

I see the two of you rested well enough to find your appetites.

_She slides into a seat and catches someone's eye with a raised hand. Before long, food and drink arrive for her and she smiles hungrily._

Gotta load up now. Long trip back home.

_Grabbing a fork, she stabs a bite of something that looks as if it might be a biscuit, though it has enough ham an gravy on it to make it nearly unidentifiable. This is rammed into her mouth and chewed, causing the flame haired monk to smile._


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2012)

Elenka wakes with the sun streaming through her window and onto her face.  Which she finds particularly strange since her window is facing the west.  _Is it really after noon?_  She sits up and rubs her face pushing her mussed hair back into some semblance of neatness.  She determines that it really is that late and so she commences brushing out the tangles and getting dressed.  Finally ready to face the world she gingerly descends the stairs into the common room.

Seeing her traveling companions, no, her _friends_ already around a table eating, talking and laughing she smiles and joins them.

"Ahhh... Afternoon, I guess."  Seeing her friends have already made a sizable dent in the food on the table Elenka grabs a small wedge of well-aged cheese, cuts off a sliver and pops it into her mouth.  She motions to the wait staff for a cup, takes a sip of the wine and sighs in contentment.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Sorry for the delay!
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 4
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed) [19 w/Shield]
*HP:* 30  Current: 15
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:* cheese!
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/4 remaining.
2nd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 2 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +0; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 17 (11 touch; 16 flat-footed) [21 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 29  Current: 28
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +3

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

Brunch at The Eel's Belly is a much different affair from meals in the mess hall of the temple. There, a group of masked and anonymous recruits shoveled down tasteless fuel in a dank basement for a hard day.

Here, the sun gleaming through the windows, there are nothing but open, friendly, familiar faces. Inar, all burly cheer. Genevieve, her cutting wit clearly used with affection. Gratis, joining the Eel's mistress to provide custom-baked deliciousness with his family's dramatic flair.

Even Thon, though still a bit jumpy and nervous, shows signs of relaxing in this far more nurturing environment.

Once Elenka joins the party, Inar stands, holding up his glass for a toast.

"Martna's been full of secrets and backstabbing for far too long, and she owes you lot a grand debt for your help in cutting out the cancer. And your little friend," he adds, nodding to Thon.

Genevieve elbows Inar.

"And Genevieve and the feasthall for giving us a safe place to meet," he adds.

Gratis lets out a hurt little whimper.

"And Gratis Dimplecotton for his soon to be famous antidote-rolls."

Before the lady of the Eel can express any objection, he throws in, "Hells, here's to everyone and to Owbej's quick and welcome exit!"

Those assembled, finally, have the chance to add their own "here, here," to the toast and drink to the success of the mission.

"We're still not sure about the high priestess, but we have our best people working on that third ledger. Most of the references are pretty vague, and it sounds like her chances of making it out the other end are pretty slim, but if nothing else, she won't have Martna to come home to after whatever deadly quest she's gone on.

"Though you lot have a hearty welcome here whenever you feel like another long trip out from Venza. And even if you don't come back, the city council wanted to give this little gift."

Inar hefts a sizable bag onto the table, which lands with the unmistakable clank of coin. 

"Courtesy Owbej's coffers," he clarifies. "Was the least they could offer.

"Renlow won't be back through Martna for probably another month, but there's any number of other ships around which would be more than happy to take you back up to Venza."

"Venza?" Thon pipes in, quickly swallowing the cinnamon-covered roll he was devouring. "Da always told me my mum's aunt lived up there. Great-Auntie F. Worked in some uppity noble house. What was it called ... Gabby something or other. Ah, she wouldn't know me from a hole in the wall, anyway. Prolly just another of Da's drunken stories."

The meal and the conversation continues at a leisurely pace until all gathered have had their fill of both, at which point, for the first time in quite a while, the party's time and actions are finally once again their own to dictate.

        *GM:*  You're all welcome to keep chatting folk up as you like, but with a relieved wiping of my brow, I'm going to call this little shindig complete. For taking down the cult of Owbej, the party receives a final story award as a CR6 encounter: 2400 xp split amongst the four of you. Below _should be_ the final awards. Other than already-split or used items, I've listed everything strictly in terms of gold, though I'll re-list here the items available for 'purchase' with your gold if you prefer:      

[sblock=Treasure available (Price)]a pair of silver dice (5 gp). 
scroll of prayer (375 gp)
brooch of shielding (85 points) (1262.4 gp)
potion of cure light wounds (64) (50 gp each)
potion of cure moderate wounds (2) (300 gp each) 
potion of stabilize (25 gp) 
+1 studded leather armor (3) (1,175 gp each)
Wand of shield (42 charges) (630 gp)
Ring of protection +1 (2000 gp)
+1 greatclub (2305 GP)
+1 cold iron heavy mace (4624 GP)
potion of gaseous form (750 GP)
23 silver holy symbols (each for a separate religion) (575 GP total)
bag of holding (type I) (2500 GP)
silver raven figurine of wonderous power (3800 gp)[/sblock]

[sblock=Anna]Anna: 4757 starting XP (level 3)
Level 4 on 11/12/2011

Encounter XP: 850
Time XP (9/26/2011-12/29/2011): 1739

_Total XP:_ 2589

*Final XP Total:* 7346 (level 4)

Encounter Treasure: CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp), 1100 gp
Time GP (9/26/2011-12/29/2011): 1974 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Audra]Audra: Starting XP 3700 (3rd level)
4th level 2/25/2012

Encounter XP: 2100
Time XP (1/2/2012-2/27/2012): 854 

_Total XP:_ 2954

*Final XP Total:* 6654 (Level 4)

Encounter Treasure: Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp), Potion CLW x2 (100 gp), 406.25 gp
Time Gold (1/2/2012-2/27/2012): 968 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Elenka]Elenka: Starting XP 3550 (level 3)
Level 4 on 1/2/2012

Encounter XP: 3083
Time XP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 2702

_Total XP:_ 5785

*Final XP Total:* 9335 (Level 4)

Encounter Treasure: CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp), Silver Raven Figurine of Wondrous Power (3800 gp total - 3774.25 GP from encounter GP, 25.75 gp from Time GP - see note next line)
Time GP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): Figurine buy-in (25.75 gp), 3040.25 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan]Quioan: Starting XP 3227 (Level 2)
Level 3 on 9/30/2011
Level 4 on 2/8/2012

Encounter XP: 3083
Time XP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 2427

_Total XP:_ 5510

*Final XP Total:* 8737 XP (Level 4)

Encounter Treasure: CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), CLW wand (375 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp), potion of invisibility (300 gp), 3099.25 gp

Time GP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 2746 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Yoshiki]Yoshiki: Starting XP 5135 (Level 3)
Level 4 on 10/17/2011
Level 5 on 2/8/2012

Encounter XP: 3083
Time XP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 3336

_Total XP:_ 6419

*Final XP Total:* 11554 (Level 5)

Encounter Treasure: CLW potion (50 gp), 2 flasks alchemist's fire (40 gp), baker pay in (-25 gp), oil of invisibility (300 gp), 3474.25 gp

Time GP (9/26/2011-2/27/2012): 3796 gp[/sblock]

        *GM:*  I'm going to update the first post next, then swing back over to the adventure thread to try to talk a judge into approving it all. Thanks to all of you for putting up with the slog in the middle. As I may have mentioned before, the original adventure was designed to be even more plodding. There were all sorts of exhaustion checks to make during a normal day, then two more random 'tests' the PC's were supposed to pass before they started looking upstairs, but I think one was more than enough to get you guys ready to loot and pillage Owbej for the greater good!

Feel free to ask any 'behind the curtain' questions if there are any, as well. Otherwise, it's been great trying to kill you all. We'll have to do it again sometime.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Woohoo! I wish I hadn't left the plan for Audra's level 4 at home now.  Thanks for letting me slink in with you guys so near the end to fill in. It was fun. And now Audra will have a thing for wanting to beat up any canines made of fire she come across. 

I will deduct 2000 for the ring and 100 for 2 CLW pots. That's 2100g. So she'll have a take home of 1374.25 from this adventure. Should stock the coffers of the Diamond Heart for a bit.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2012)

Elenka greatly enjoys the food, the conversation and the company of all her friends new and old.  She continues to eat and drink and talk and with nothing else pressing to do it continues late into the day.

Responding to Thon she says, "I have no desire to travel back to Venza immediately.  I'd like to explore Martna a bit; didn't get to see much of the city before we were sent into the cult, and I'm sure I could use a guide.  When I do travel back you are welcome to travel along.  Venza is a beautiful city.  Most of it, anyway."









*OOC:*


Greatly enjoyed that, jkason!  It was a pleasure adventuring with you all.  Elenka will take the Figurine of Wondrous Power and deduct that amount from her share of the gold.  The rest she'll take in coin as there are a few things I'd like to try to equip her with.


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Responding to Thon she says, "I have no desire to travel back to Venza immediately.  I'd like to explore Martna a bit; didn't get to see much of the city before we were sent into the cult, and I'm sure I could use a guide.  When I do travel back you are welcome to travel along.  Venza is a beautiful city.  Most of it, anyway."




Thon brightens at the suggestion. "Can't say that I ever went to the richer parts of town, but I sure know Martna's streets," he says, the unspoken reference to his homelessness prior to the cult made with a fair amount of lightness. "There's plenty to see, especially for a local hero," he finishes with a grin.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2012)

Thon's grin is infectious and much more appealing than the cloak of sullenness he wore as a defense mechanism when they first met at the cult recruitment meeting.  Elenka smiles back and nods pleased he accepted he suggestion.

"Good!  Maybe we can convince the others to enjoy Martna's sights with us."


----------



## Qik (Feb 28, 2012)

Quioan's smile has a tinge of sadness to it.  "Hmm, that does sound like it could be nice, but honestly, I think I've had enough of cities for the time being.  I need to get back out into the wilderness and stretch my legs before I forget what it's like to eat as nature provides and sleep out under the stars."

"It's been good getting to know you all, and I'm glad we all made it out alive.  I'm just starting to get the urge to move on from this place."









*OOC:*


Yes, thanks jk!  As I'd said to you before, I think you did about as good a job as you could have of cutting out the fat to cater to the PbP format.  I enjoyed it immensely; you all were a fantastic group, which can be tough to find.


----------



## deisenhut (Feb 28, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*









*OOC:*


Tried to post last night, but ENWorld down for maintenance...

For the gold values, you list the CLW Potion and the Oil of invisibility.  These were used during the game.  I'm assuming these are just listed for reference and I don't get these items.  And I assume that I deduct the 25 GP spent on the baker from the total GP value, correct?  (i.e.  3474.25 + 3796 - 25 = 7245 GP)

Looking at the list...  while I am interested in the brooch of shielding (especially since it is a cheaper version), I think I'm going to try and buy some Monk Robes at the Pearl when I get back and I only have enough money for it.  So I'm going to pass on all items.







"A cultural tour of the city may be enlightening.  I'll join you two before heading back." Yo says to Elenka's invite as he finishes off the wonderful meal.









*OOC:*


Thanks JK, it was a great adventure and a good pace.  Hope to see everyone back at the Dunn Wright...


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 28, 2012)

_Audra listens to the others as she forks bite after bite of loaded fork down. It's a wonder she keeps her slim, trim body with the amount of food she's packing away. She shrugs._

Not like I've had much chance to just walk around here either. If the three of you don't mind, I'd like to tag along. Would be fun to report on it to Master Halaran.

_She sets the fork down on her plate (amazing! It's empty!) and picks up her glass and takes a long, slow drink._


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







deisenhut said:


> For the gold values, you list the CLW Potion and the Oil of invisibility.  These were used during the game.  I'm assuming these are just listed for reference and I don't get these items.  And I assume that I deduct the 25 GP spent on the baker from the total GP value, correct?  (i.e.  3474.25 + 3796 - 25 = 7245 GP)




You're right on the potion and oil. You don't get them again, but I used their values to make my calculations to make sure Yoshiki got the correct amount of gold to line up with the expected gp value from the encounters. If he'd not used the oil, for example, he'd have had an additional 300 gold in coins and it would be listed under the 'buyable' items.

I did the same thing with the baker pay in, actually, so that the 4 PCs who paid in to cover for Gratis each received 25 gp more to compensate / negate  the extra payment (since it was essentially a 'treasure tax'). 

The shorter version: Yoshiki's gp should be 3474.25 gp + 3796 gp = 7270.25 gp. Sorry for confusion on that.

Looking at the list...  while I am interested in the brooch of shielding (especially since it is a cheaper version), I think I'm going to try and buy some Monk Robes at the Pearl when I get back and I only have enough money for it.  So I'm going to pass on all items.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  All: FYI, once I get everything approved / sorted for this adventure, I'm intending to have the leftover items added to the Pearl's inventory, with a post probably involving Inar taking them in because Martna's treasury needs the gold.

So if you have a change of heart later, and no one else has grabbed them, you can always pick this stuff up later.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am here as a judge to officially stamp the numbers in post #756 as valid and final.  Numbers *APPROVED*.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Thank you so much, SK


----------

